# Städte-ABC



## Cherubini (7 Juli 2022)

Die Regeln sind so wie beim Celebrity-ABC: Der erste nennt eine Stadt, die mit *A *beginnt, der nächste antwortet dann mit einer Stadt mit *B* usw.
Jedes Kaff der Welt ist erlaubt ... 
Viel Spaß!

*A*ugsburg


----------



## TNT (7 Juli 2022)

Berlin

Du hast ja geschrieben: jedes Kaff der Welt 😉

Nur ein Spaß liebe Hauptstädter


----------



## jbon (7 Juli 2022)

Chennai

(bis vor einiger Zeit noch Madras)


----------



## Death Row (7 Juli 2022)

Dubai


----------



## Cherubini (7 Juli 2022)

Eisenstadt


----------



## Guckalucki (7 Juli 2022)

Fribourg


----------



## faker369 (7 Juli 2022)

Groningen


----------



## TNT (7 Juli 2022)

Havanna


----------



## Death Row (7 Juli 2022)

Innsbruck


----------



## Guckalucki (7 Juli 2022)

Jerusalem


----------



## milf fan (7 Juli 2022)

Köln


----------



## Guckalucki (7 Juli 2022)

Lima


----------



## TNT (7 Juli 2022)

Meran


----------



## Guckalucki (7 Juli 2022)

Neuenkirch


----------



## TNT (7 Juli 2022)

Ottawa


----------



## Guckalucki (7 Juli 2022)

Puerto Rico


----------



## TNT (7 Juli 2022)

Quedlinburg


----------



## Guckalucki (7 Juli 2022)

Rom


----------



## TNT (7 Juli 2022)

Savona


----------



## Guckalucki (7 Juli 2022)

Triest


----------



## TNT (7 Juli 2022)

Udine*🇭🇺*


----------



## Guckalucki (7 Juli 2022)

Verona


----------



## TNT (7 Juli 2022)

Würzburg


----------



## Guckalucki (7 Juli 2022)

Xiamen


----------



## TNT (7 Juli 2022)

Yvorne


----------



## Guckalucki (7 Juli 2022)

Zürich

feddig


----------



## TNT (7 Juli 2022)

Guckalucki2 schrieb:


> Zürich
> 
> feddig



Kömma absperren  

Adelaide


----------



## Guckalucki (7 Juli 2022)

Bern


----------



## TNT (7 Juli 2022)

Cadempino


----------



## Guckalucki (7 Juli 2022)

Dortmund


----------



## TNT (7 Juli 2022)

Essen


----------



## Guckalucki (7 Juli 2022)

Frankfurt


----------



## TNT (7 Juli 2022)

Gaiserwald


----------



## Guckalucki (7 Juli 2022)

Honolulu


----------



## TNT (7 Juli 2022)

Idar Oberstein


----------



## Guckalucki (7 Juli 2022)

Johannesburg


----------



## TNT (7 Juli 2022)

Klagenfurt


----------



## faker369 (7 Juli 2022)

Liverpool


----------



## TNT (7 Juli 2022)

München


----------



## jbon (7 Juli 2022)

Neustadt


----------



## maddog (7 Juli 2022)

Norden


----------



## Guckalucki (7 Juli 2022)

Oldenburg


----------



## Austin (7 Juli 2022)

Plettenberg


----------



## Guckalucki (7 Juli 2022)

Québec


----------



## faker369 (7 Juli 2022)

Rom


----------



## Guckalucki (7 Juli 2022)

Sion


----------



## Austin (7 Juli 2022)

Triest


----------



## Guckalucki (7 Juli 2022)

Ulm


----------



## Austin (7 Juli 2022)

Verden


----------



## jbon (7 Juli 2022)

Weimar


----------



## Austin (7 Juli 2022)

Xanten (das X wird in weiteren Runden recht schwierig werden)


----------



## faker369 (7 Juli 2022)

Xanten
Edit da war jemand schneller


----------



## Guckalucki (7 Juli 2022)

Yokohama


----------



## pold1 (7 Juli 2022)

Zagreb


----------



## faker369 (7 Juli 2022)

Edit: schon ok war zu spät


----------



## Guckalucki (7 Juli 2022)

Ankara


----------



## Austin (7 Juli 2022)

Bagdad


----------



## TNT (7 Juli 2022)

Caracas


----------



## jbon (7 Juli 2022)

Dresden


----------



## TNT (7 Juli 2022)

Eton


----------



## hoppel4711 (7 Juli 2022)

Famagusta


----------



## TNT (7 Juli 2022)

Göteborg


----------



## Guckalucki (7 Juli 2022)

Helsinki


----------



## pold1 (7 Juli 2022)

Itzehoe


----------



## TNT (7 Juli 2022)

Jena


----------



## Guckalucki (7 Juli 2022)

Karlsruhe


----------



## TNT (7 Juli 2022)

Los Angeles


----------



## Guckalucki (7 Juli 2022)

Mailand


----------



## TNT (7 Juli 2022)

New York


----------



## Guckalucki (7 Juli 2022)

Ottawa


----------



## TNT (7 Juli 2022)

Portland


----------



## Guckalucki (7 Juli 2022)

Quatar


----------



## TNT (7 Juli 2022)

Regensburg


----------



## Guckalucki (7 Juli 2022)

Sydney


----------



## TNT (7 Juli 2022)

Trondheim


----------



## Guckalucki (7 Juli 2022)

Utrecht


----------



## TNT (7 Juli 2022)

Verl


----------



## hoppel4711 (7 Juli 2022)

Washington


----------



## Guckalucki (7 Juli 2022)

Xuzhou


----------



## TNT (7 Juli 2022)

Yokohama

Guckalucki ändere du auf X


----------



## Guckalucki (7 Juli 2022)

Zagreb


----------



## TNT (7 Juli 2022)

Arnheim


----------



## Guckalucki (7 Juli 2022)

Bonn


----------



## TNT (7 Juli 2022)

Cincinnati


----------



## Guckalucki (7 Juli 2022)

Dppendorf


----------



## TNT (7 Juli 2022)

Entenhausen


----------



## Guckalucki (7 Juli 2022)

Florenz


----------



## TNT (7 Juli 2022)

Groningen


----------



## Guckalucki (7 Juli 2022)

Hannover


----------



## TNT (7 Juli 2022)

Ingolstadt


----------



## Guckalucki (7 Juli 2022)

Jena


----------



## TNT (7 Juli 2022)

Karlsruhe


----------



## Guckalucki (7 Juli 2022)

Ludwigsburg


----------



## TNT (7 Juli 2022)

Melbourne


----------



## Guckalucki (7 Juli 2022)

Novisibirsk


----------



## TNT (7 Juli 2022)

Oslo


----------



## Guckalucki (7 Juli 2022)

Palermo


----------



## TNT (7 Juli 2022)

Quickborn


----------



## Guckalucki (7 Juli 2022)

Rimini


----------



## TNT (7 Juli 2022)

San Francisco


----------



## Guckalucki (7 Juli 2022)

Turin


----------



## TNT (7 Juli 2022)

Ulvila


----------



## Guckalucki (7 Juli 2022)

Varazze


----------



## TNT (7 Juli 2022)

Wanne Eickel


----------



## Guckalucki (7 Juli 2022)

Xianyang

irgendwann sind alle chinesischen Städte durch...


----------



## TNT (7 Juli 2022)

Ylivieska


----------



## Guckalucki (7 Juli 2022)

Zug


----------



## TNT (7 Juli 2022)

Austin


----------



## Buster (7 Juli 2022)

Bern


----------



## Guckalucki (7 Juli 2022)

Chur


----------



## TNT (7 Juli 2022)

Düsseldorf


----------



## Guckalucki (7 Juli 2022)

Eindhoven


----------



## TNT (7 Juli 2022)

Fucking

Liegt in Österreich und muss jeden Tag ein neues Ortsschild aufstellen, weil die geklaut werden wie noch was


----------



## hoppel4711 (7 Juli 2022)

Geilenkirchen


----------



## TNT (7 Juli 2022)

Herfurth


----------



## faker369 (7 Juli 2022)

Istanbul


----------



## Cherubini (7 Juli 2022)

Jena


----------



## amoe12345 (7 Juli 2022)

Kiel


----------



## jens4975 (7 Juli 2022)

Lienen-Kattenvenne


----------



## Max100 (8 Juli 2022)

Merseburg


----------



## hoppel4711 (8 Juli 2022)

Neapel


----------



## Max100 (8 Juli 2022)

Oppeln (Opole in Polen)


----------



## Guckalucki (8 Juli 2022)

Panama


----------



## Max100 (8 Juli 2022)

Quakenbrück


----------



## Guckalucki (8 Juli 2022)

Rüsselsheim


----------



## Max100 (8 Juli 2022)

Stuttgart


----------



## Guckalucki (8 Juli 2022)

Trondheim


----------



## Max100 (8 Juli 2022)

Ulm


----------



## Marco2 (8 Juli 2022)

Verden/Aller


----------



## frank63 (8 Juli 2022)

Warschau


----------



## Marco2 (8 Juli 2022)

Xianyang


----------



## Guckalucki (8 Juli 2022)

Yaoundé


----------



## Cherubini (8 Juli 2022)

Zagreb


----------



## Guckalucki (8 Juli 2022)

Antwerpen


----------



## frank63 (8 Juli 2022)

Bastia


----------



## Guckalucki (8 Juli 2022)

Cusco


----------



## Cherubini (8 Juli 2022)

Dallas


----------



## frank63 (8 Juli 2022)

Emden


----------



## Guckalucki (8 Juli 2022)

Fukushima


----------



## Cherubini (8 Juli 2022)

Graz


----------



## Max100 (8 Juli 2022)

Halle


----------



## TNT (8 Juli 2022)

Isny


----------



## Marco2 (8 Juli 2022)

Jever


----------



## jens4975 (8 Juli 2022)

Kettenkamp


----------



## Marco2 (8 Juli 2022)

Leipzig


----------



## pold1 (8 Juli 2022)

Manchester


----------



## Marco2 (8 Juli 2022)

Nürnberg


----------



## pold1 (8 Juli 2022)

Oberammergau


----------



## Marco2 (8 Juli 2022)

Passau


----------



## hoppel4711 (8 Juli 2022)

Quickborn


----------



## Marco2 (8 Juli 2022)

Regensburg


----------



## Death Row (8 Juli 2022)

Stuttgart


----------



## Marco2 (8 Juli 2022)

Trier


----------



## hoppel4711 (8 Juli 2022)

Uppsala


----------



## Marco2 (8 Juli 2022)

Volkerode


----------



## pold1 (8 Juli 2022)

Wittichenau


----------



## Marco2 (8 Juli 2022)

Xanten


----------



## jens4975 (9 Juli 2022)

Ypern


----------



## Marco2 (9 Juli 2022)

Zürich


----------



## Cherubini (9 Juli 2022)

Aarhus


----------



## Akrueger100 (9 Juli 2022)

Bern


----------



## Guckalucki (9 Juli 2022)

Chemnitz


----------



## hoppel4711 (9 Juli 2022)

Dortmund


----------



## Marco2 (9 Juli 2022)

Emden


----------



## Guckalucki (9 Juli 2022)

Fürstenfeldbruck


----------



## Marco2 (9 Juli 2022)

Gütersloh


----------



## Reto (9 Juli 2022)

Hamburg


----------



## Death Row (9 Juli 2022)

Iserloh


----------



## Marco2 (9 Juli 2022)

Jerusalem


----------



## frank63 (9 Juli 2022)

Kaiserslautern


----------



## Max100 (9 Juli 2022)

Lobenstein


----------



## pold1 (9 Juli 2022)

Merseburg


----------



## frank63 (9 Juli 2022)

Nantes


----------



## hoppel4711 (9 Juli 2022)

Ochsenfurt


----------



## frank63 (9 Juli 2022)

Peine


----------



## jens4975 (9 Juli 2022)

Quierschied​


----------



## Death Row (9 Juli 2022)

Reims


----------



## frank63 (9 Juli 2022)

Saarbrücken


----------



## Death Row (9 Juli 2022)

Texas


----------



## Marco2 (9 Juli 2022)

Unterhaching


----------



## hoppel4711 (9 Juli 2022)

Venedig


----------



## tk99 (9 Juli 2022)

*W*innipeg


----------



## Marco2 (9 Juli 2022)

Xoximilco


----------



## hoppel4711 (9 Juli 2022)

Yokohama


----------



## Marco2 (9 Juli 2022)

Zossen


----------



## tk99 (9 Juli 2022)

*A*achen


----------



## Marco2 (9 Juli 2022)

*B*erlin


----------



## TNT (9 Juli 2022)

Cham


----------



## Marco2 (9 Juli 2022)

Dortmund


----------



## TNT (9 Juli 2022)

Edinburgh


----------



## tk99 (9 Juli 2022)

*F*rankfurt an der Oder


----------



## TNT (10 Juli 2022)

Gröbenzell


----------



## jens4975 (10 Juli 2022)

Hilter (genau lesen! )


----------



## Austin (10 Juli 2022)

Ingolstadt


----------



## TNT (10 Juli 2022)

Jakarta


----------



## Austin (10 Juli 2022)

Kassel


----------



## jens4975 (10 Juli 2022)

Lviv


----------



## TNT (10 Juli 2022)

Melbourne


----------



## Austin (10 Juli 2022)

Nümbrecht


----------



## jens4975 (10 Juli 2022)

Ovelgönne


----------



## TNT (10 Juli 2022)

Perth


----------



## Austin (10 Juli 2022)

Quedlinburg


----------



## jens4975 (10 Juli 2022)

Ratzeburg


----------



## Austin (10 Juli 2022)

Schwerte


----------



## jens4975 (10 Juli 2022)

Timișoara


----------



## TNT (10 Juli 2022)

Ulm


----------



## jens4975 (10 Juli 2022)

Verthe


----------



## Austin (10 Juli 2022)

Weyhe


----------



## TNT (10 Juli 2022)

Xi´an

beim X drehen wir uns im Kreis


----------



## jens4975 (10 Juli 2022)

Yantai


----------



## TNT (10 Juli 2022)

Zwickau (Zwiiiigggauuuu)


----------



## jens4975 (10 Juli 2022)

(Es ist herrlich in) Alkmaar


----------



## TNT (10 Juli 2022)

Bernried am Starnberger See


----------



## Austin (10 Juli 2022)

Cottbus


----------



## TNT (10 Juli 2022)

Dornbirn


----------



## Austin (10 Juli 2022)

Eisenach


----------



## TNT (10 Juli 2022)

Fickmühlen


----------



## Austin (10 Juli 2022)

Göttingen


----------



## TNT (10 Juli 2022)

heavenport


----------



## Austin (10 Juli 2022)

Ischgl


----------



## TNT (10 Juli 2022)

Jackerath


----------



## Austin (10 Juli 2022)

Kleinmachnow


----------



## Marco2 (10 Juli 2022)

Lüneburg


----------



## Max100 (10 Juli 2022)

Melbourne


----------



## Marco2 (10 Juli 2022)

Nieheim


----------



## Max100 (10 Juli 2022)

Omsk


----------



## Marco2 (10 Juli 2022)

Pinne*berg*


----------



## Max100 (10 Juli 2022)

Qui Nhơn (Vietnam)


----------



## Cherubini (10 Juli 2022)

Radstadt


----------



## Death Row (10 Juli 2022)

Stettin


----------



## frank63 (10 Juli 2022)

Turin


----------



## Death Row (10 Juli 2022)

Unna


----------



## frank63 (10 Juli 2022)

Wuppertal


----------



## jens4975 (10 Juli 2022)

frank63 schrieb:


> Wuppertal


V fehlt

Velten


----------



## frank63 (10 Juli 2022)

Oh, oh...das kommt dabei raus, wenn man das ABC nicht beherrscht...

Weimar


----------



## Death Row (10 Juli 2022)

Xiamen (China)


----------



## frank63 (10 Juli 2022)

Yaoundé


----------



## Hope (10 Juli 2022)

Zirndorf 

Nochmal von vorn?


----------



## jens4975 (10 Juli 2022)

Hope schrieb:


> Zirndorf
> 
> Nochmal von vorn?


Klaro

Alsdorf


----------



## Hope (10 Juli 2022)

Bergen


----------



## jens4975 (10 Juli 2022)

Columbus


----------



## frank63 (10 Juli 2022)

Dallas


----------



## jens4975 (10 Juli 2022)

Esens


----------



## frank63 (10 Juli 2022)

Freiburg


----------



## Austin (10 Juli 2022)

Gotha


----------



## frank63 (10 Juli 2022)

Houston


----------



## Austin (10 Juli 2022)

Indianapolis


----------



## jens4975 (10 Juli 2022)

Judenburg


----------



## Austin (10 Juli 2022)

Kempen


----------



## jens4975 (10 Juli 2022)

Los Alamos


----------



## Austin (10 Juli 2022)

Marienheide


----------



## Marco2 (10 Juli 2022)

Nettetal


----------



## jens4975 (10 Juli 2022)

Einigt euch, ich mach mit O weiter

Osnabrück


----------



## Austin (10 Juli 2022)

Pfaffenhofen


----------



## frank63 (10 Juli 2022)

Quakenbrück


----------



## Austin (10 Juli 2022)

Radevormwald


----------



## jens4975 (10 Juli 2022)

Syke


----------



## frank63 (10 Juli 2022)

Toronto


----------



## jens4975 (10 Juli 2022)

Urspringen


----------



## Marco2 (10 Juli 2022)

Vogtsburg


----------



## frank63 (10 Juli 2022)

Wolfsburg


----------



## Marco2 (10 Juli 2022)

Xuzhou


----------



## frank63 (10 Juli 2022)

Yokohama


----------



## Marco2 (10 Juli 2022)

Zemnitz


----------



## jens4975 (10 Juli 2022)

Alfhausen


----------



## Marco2 (10 Juli 2022)

Bexbach


----------



## jens4975 (10 Juli 2022)

Castrop-Rauxel


----------



## frank63 (10 Juli 2022)

Dissen


----------



## jens4975 (10 Juli 2022)

frank63 schrieb:


> Dissen


Danke! 

Euskirchen


----------



## hoppel4711 (10 Juli 2022)

Frölunda


----------



## jens4975 (10 Juli 2022)

Georgsmarienhütte


----------



## frank63 (10 Juli 2022)

Husum


----------



## jens4975 (10 Juli 2022)

Igel


----------



## frank63 (10 Juli 2022)

Jever


----------



## jens4975 (10 Juli 2022)

Kilmarnock​


----------



## Death Row (10 Juli 2022)

Luxemburg


----------



## jens4975 (10 Juli 2022)

Mukono


----------



## frank63 (10 Juli 2022)

Nassau


----------



## Marco2 (10 Juli 2022)

Omsk


----------



## Austin (10 Juli 2022)

Pretoria


----------



## Marco2 (10 Juli 2022)

Quickborn


----------



## Austin (10 Juli 2022)

Rüdesheim


----------



## Marco2 (10 Juli 2022)

Sinsheim


----------



## Austin (10 Juli 2022)

Timisoara


----------



## Marco2 (10 Juli 2022)

Untershausen


----------



## frank63 (10 Juli 2022)

Victoria


----------



## Austin (10 Juli 2022)

Wolfratshausen


----------



## Marco2 (10 Juli 2022)

Xinbin


----------



## frank63 (10 Juli 2022)

Yokohama


----------



## Marco2 (10 Juli 2022)

Zangberg


----------



## Austin (10 Juli 2022)

Austin


----------



## frank63 (10 Juli 2022)

Bamberg


----------



## Marco2 (10 Juli 2022)

Chemnitz


----------



## Austin (10 Juli 2022)

Darmstadt


----------



## frank63 (10 Juli 2022)

Edmonton


----------



## hoppel4711 (10 Juli 2022)

Fürstenfeld


----------



## Marco2 (10 Juli 2022)

Geilhausen


----------



## frank63 (10 Juli 2022)

Hagen


----------



## Marco2 (10 Juli 2022)

Ingolstadt


----------



## Austin (10 Juli 2022)

Jülich


----------



## frank63 (10 Juli 2022)

Karlsruhe


----------



## Austin (10 Juli 2022)

Lünen


----------



## frank63 (10 Juli 2022)

Mainz


----------



## Austin (10 Juli 2022)

Neuenrade


----------



## frank63 (10 Juli 2022)

Osterode


----------



## Austin (10 Juli 2022)

Portsmouth


----------



## frank63 (10 Juli 2022)

Quedlinburg


----------



## Austin (10 Juli 2022)

Remscheid


----------



## Marco2 (10 Juli 2022)

Strelitz


----------



## Austin (10 Juli 2022)

Traunstein


----------



## frank63 (10 Juli 2022)

Unna


----------



## Marco2 (10 Juli 2022)

Vestenbergsgreuth


----------



## frank63 (10 Juli 2022)

Wilhelmshaven


----------



## Austin (10 Juli 2022)

Xanthi


----------



## Marco2 (10 Juli 2022)

Youngstown


----------



## frank63 (10 Juli 2022)

Zagreb


----------



## Austin (10 Juli 2022)

Aurich


----------



## Marco2 (10 Juli 2022)

Berlin


----------



## frank63 (10 Juli 2022)

Colorado


----------



## Austin (10 Juli 2022)

Drensteinfurt


----------



## Marco2 (10 Juli 2022)

Erfurt


----------



## hoppel4711 (10 Juli 2022)

Fulda


----------



## Marco2 (10 Juli 2022)

Gera


----------



## Austin (10 Juli 2022)

Husum


----------



## Marco2 (10 Juli 2022)

Imola


----------



## Austin (10 Juli 2022)

Jüterbog


----------



## Marco2 (10 Juli 2022)

Krom*bach*


----------



## Austin (10 Juli 2022)

Lüdenscheid


----------



## Marco2 (10 Juli 2022)

Mainz


----------



## Austin (10 Juli 2022)

Neuss


----------



## Cherubini (10 Juli 2022)

Oslo


----------



## frank63 (10 Juli 2022)

Paris


----------



## Marco2 (10 Juli 2022)

Quedlinburg


----------



## Austin (10 Juli 2022)

Ratingen


----------



## jens4975 (10 Juli 2022)

Sulingen


----------



## Austin (10 Juli 2022)

Travemünde


----------



## Marco2 (10 Juli 2022)

Unna


----------



## Austin (10 Juli 2022)

Versmold


----------



## Marco2 (10 Juli 2022)

Wolfsberg (Aut)


----------



## Austin (10 Juli 2022)

Xanadu


----------



## frank63 (10 Juli 2022)

Yonkers


----------



## Austin (10 Juli 2022)

Zülpich


----------



## frank63 (10 Juli 2022)

Aurich


----------



## Marco2 (10 Juli 2022)

Bern


----------



## frank63 (10 Juli 2022)

Cincinnati


----------



## Marco2 (11 Juli 2022)

Detmold


----------



## frank63 (11 Juli 2022)

Esbjerg


----------



## Austin (11 Juli 2022)

Frankfort(USA)


----------



## frank63 (11 Juli 2022)

Genua


----------



## Max100 (11 Juli 2022)

Hainichen


----------



## Cherubini (11 Juli 2022)

Innsbruck


----------



## hoppel4711 (11 Juli 2022)

Jülich


----------



## Marco2 (11 Juli 2022)

Kassel


----------



## Max100 (11 Juli 2022)

Livorno


----------



## frank63 (11 Juli 2022)

Meppen


----------



## Marco2 (11 Juli 2022)

Norderstedt


----------



## frank63 (11 Juli 2022)

Oslo


----------



## muad.dib (11 Juli 2022)

Piracicaba


----------



## frank63 (11 Juli 2022)

Quebec


----------



## hoppel4711 (11 Juli 2022)

Rüsselsheim


----------



## frank63 (11 Juli 2022)

Stadthagen


----------



## Cherubini (11 Juli 2022)

Turin


----------



## Marco2 (11 Juli 2022)

Udinese


----------



## Guckalucki (11 Juli 2022)

Victoria


----------



## Marco2 (11 Juli 2022)

Wien


----------



## frank63 (11 Juli 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Marco2 (12 Juli 2022)

Yaoundé


----------



## Max100 (12 Juli 2022)

Zerbst


----------



## Cherubini (12 Juli 2022)

Aachen


----------



## Max100 (12 Juli 2022)

Bebra


----------



## hoppel4711 (12 Juli 2022)

Cleveland


----------



## Max100 (12 Juli 2022)

Denver


----------



## Marco2 (12 Juli 2022)

Essen


----------



## hoppel4711 (12 Juli 2022)

Fröndenberg


----------



## Marco2 (12 Juli 2022)

Graz


----------



## Max100 (12 Juli 2022)

Helmstedt


----------



## frank63 (12 Juli 2022)

Ibbenbüren


----------



## Marco2 (12 Juli 2022)

Jerusalem


----------



## frank63 (12 Juli 2022)

Konstanz


----------



## Marco2 (12 Juli 2022)

Leimen


----------



## frank63 (12 Juli 2022)

Minden


----------



## Cherubini (12 Juli 2022)

Naumburg


----------



## Guckalucki (12 Juli 2022)

Olten


----------



## Cherubini (12 Juli 2022)

Paris


----------



## TNT (12 Juli 2022)

Quetta


----------



## Guckalucki (12 Juli 2022)

Rimini


----------



## TNT (12 Juli 2022)

San Sebastian


----------



## Guckalucki (12 Juli 2022)

Thun


----------



## TNT (12 Juli 2022)

Unterbäch


----------



## tk99 (12 Juli 2022)

*V*ölklingen


----------



## Guckalucki (12 Juli 2022)

Willisau


----------



## Max100 (13 Juli 2022)

Xinbin


----------



## Cherubini (13 Juli 2022)

Ystad


----------



## Max100 (13 Juli 2022)

Zwickau


----------



## Marco2 (13 Juli 2022)

*Addis Abeba*


----------



## Cherubini (13 Juli 2022)

Brüssel


----------



## Marco2 (13 Juli 2022)

Christiansholm


----------



## Max100 (13 Juli 2022)

Dachau


----------



## Marco2 (13 Juli 2022)

Essen


----------



## Max100 (13 Juli 2022)

Falkensee


----------



## Big*Ben (13 Juli 2022)

Herne


----------



## Marco2 (13 Juli 2022)

Isenburg


----------



## Max100 (13 Juli 2022)

Johannesburg


----------



## Marco2 (13 Juli 2022)

Köln


----------



## Max100 (13 Juli 2022)

Lünen


----------



## Guckalucki (13 Juli 2022)

Marburg


----------



## Marco2 (13 Juli 2022)

Nien*burg*


----------



## frank63 (13 Juli 2022)

Ottawa


----------



## Marco2 (13 Juli 2022)

Pinneberg


----------



## frank63 (13 Juli 2022)

Quedlinburg


----------



## Guckalucki (13 Juli 2022)

Rain


----------



## frank63 (13 Juli 2022)

Stockholm


----------



## Guckalucki (13 Juli 2022)

Timmendorf


----------



## Death Row (13 Juli 2022)

Uppsala


----------



## frank63 (13 Juli 2022)

Verden


----------



## Death Row (13 Juli 2022)

Winchester


----------



## frank63 (13 Juli 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Marco2 (13 Juli 2022)

Yokohama


----------



## frank63 (13 Juli 2022)

Zagreb


----------



## Marco2 (13 Juli 2022)

Aschaffenburg


----------



## frank63 (13 Juli 2022)

Bern


----------



## Guckalucki (13 Juli 2022)

Cincinnati


----------



## frank63 (13 Juli 2022)

Denver


----------



## Guckalucki (13 Juli 2022)

Edinburgh


----------



## frank63 (13 Juli 2022)

Florenz


----------



## Guckalucki (13 Juli 2022)

Göteborg


----------



## frank63 (13 Juli 2022)

Homburg


----------



## hoppel4711 (13 Juli 2022)

Iserlohn


----------



## Guckalucki (13 Juli 2022)

Jena


----------



## TNT (13 Juli 2022)

Kingston Town


----------



## hoppel4711 (13 Juli 2022)

Lippstadt


----------



## TNT (13 Juli 2022)

Michigan


----------



## Marco2 (13 Juli 2022)

Neuss


----------



## Cherubini (13 Juli 2022)

Oberwart


----------



## hoppel4711 (13 Juli 2022)

Pforzheim


----------



## Marco2 (13 Juli 2022)

Quiddelbach


----------



## TNT (13 Juli 2022)

Regensburg


----------



## Austin (13 Juli 2022)

Salzburg


----------



## TNT (13 Juli 2022)

Triest


----------



## Austin (13 Juli 2022)

Utrecht


----------



## TNT (13 Juli 2022)

Vancouver


----------



## Marco2 (13 Juli 2022)

Wiesbaden


----------



## Spok007 (13 Juli 2022)

Xiangyang


----------



## Marco2 (13 Juli 2022)

Yokohama


----------



## Spok007 (13 Juli 2022)

Zerbst


----------



## Marco2 (13 Juli 2022)

Athen


----------



## Cherubini (14 Juli 2022)

Bregenz


----------



## Max100 (14 Juli 2022)

* Calau*​


----------



## Guckalucki (14 Juli 2022)

Dielsdorf


----------



## Cherubini (14 Juli 2022)

Emden


----------



## Guckalucki (14 Juli 2022)

Frenkendorf


----------



## frank63 (14 Juli 2022)

Graz


----------



## Max100 (14 Juli 2022)

Heidenheim


----------



## frank63 (14 Juli 2022)

Innsbruck


----------



## Max100 (14 Juli 2022)

Jena


----------



## frank63 (14 Juli 2022)

Kopenhagen


----------



## Marco2 (14 Juli 2022)

Ludwigsburg


----------



## Max100 (14 Juli 2022)

Magdeburg


----------



## frank63 (14 Juli 2022)

Nauen


----------



## Marco2 (14 Juli 2022)

Oberhausen


----------



## frank63 (14 Juli 2022)

Peine


----------



## Max100 (14 Juli 2022)

Quaschwitz


----------



## Cherubini (14 Juli 2022)

Rennes


----------



## Guckalucki (14 Juli 2022)

Sofia


----------



## Death Row (14 Juli 2022)

Tallinn


----------



## Cherubini (14 Juli 2022)

Ulm


----------



## Marco2 (14 Juli 2022)

Verden


----------



## Guckalucki (14 Juli 2022)

Weggis


----------



## Austin (14 Juli 2022)

Xi’an


----------



## TNT (14 Juli 2022)

Zweibrücken


----------



## Austin (14 Juli 2022)

Arnsberg


----------



## TNT (14 Juli 2022)

Bethlehem


----------



## Austin (14 Juli 2022)

Cham


----------



## TNT (14 Juli 2022)

Dettelbach


----------



## Austin (14 Juli 2022)

Erding


----------



## TNT (14 Juli 2022)

Fürstenfeldbruck

FFB - Fürsten Freiherrn Barone


----------



## Austin (14 Juli 2022)

Geretsried


----------



## TNT (14 Juli 2022)

St. Heinrich


----------



## Austin (14 Juli 2022)

Itzehoe-(nicht zu verwechseln mit It`s a ho  )


----------



## TNT (14 Juli 2022)

Jersey


----------



## Austin (14 Juli 2022)

Kaiserslautern


----------



## Guckalucki (14 Juli 2022)

Limburg


----------



## TNT (14 Juli 2022)

Mainburg


----------



## Guckalucki (14 Juli 2022)

Nürnberg


----------



## TNT (14 Juli 2022)

Petershausen


----------



## Austin (14 Juli 2022)

Quetta


----------



## TNT (14 Juli 2022)

Rüdesheim


----------



## Austin (14 Juli 2022)

Stettin


----------



## TNT (14 Juli 2022)

Tübingen 

SORRY ☺️


----------



## Austin (14 Juli 2022)

Übach Palenberg

Kein Problem,TNT.Passiert jedem Mal.


----------



## tk99 (14 Juli 2022)

*V*äxjö


----------



## Austin (14 Juli 2022)

Winsen


----------



## frank63 (14 Juli 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Austin (14 Juli 2022)

Yverdon


----------



## Max100 (15 Juli 2022)

Ziegenrück


----------



## Guckalucki (15 Juli 2022)

Aarau


----------



## Marco2 (15 Juli 2022)

Bonn


----------



## Max100 (15 Juli 2022)

Creuzburg


----------



## Marco2 (15 Juli 2022)

Düsseldorf


----------



## Max100 (15 Juli 2022)

Edmonton


----------



## Guckalucki (15 Juli 2022)

Fort Lauderdale


----------



## frank63 (15 Juli 2022)

Göttingen


----------



## Marco2 (15 Juli 2022)

Hannover


----------



## frank63 (15 Juli 2022)

Ibbenbüren


----------



## Marco2 (15 Juli 2022)

Jever


----------



## frank63 (15 Juli 2022)

Kairo


----------



## Marco2 (15 Juli 2022)

Landau


----------



## frank63 (15 Juli 2022)

Metz


----------



## Marco2 (15 Juli 2022)

Nienburg


----------



## frank63 (15 Juli 2022)

Ottawa


----------



## Marco2 (15 Juli 2022)

Passau


----------



## frank63 (15 Juli 2022)

Quakenbrück


----------



## Marco2 (15 Juli 2022)

Rastatt


----------



## frank63 (15 Juli 2022)

Seevetal


----------



## Marco2 (15 Juli 2022)

Trier


----------



## frank63 (15 Juli 2022)

Uchte


----------



## Marco2 (15 Juli 2022)

Völklingen


----------



## Guckalucki (15 Juli 2022)

Weiningen


----------



## frank63 (15 Juli 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Guckalucki (15 Juli 2022)

Yokohama


----------



## frank63 (15 Juli 2022)

Zürich


----------



## Guckalucki (15 Juli 2022)

Augsburg


----------



## Cherubini (15 Juli 2022)

Basel


----------



## Guckalucki (15 Juli 2022)

Chur


----------



## frank63 (15 Juli 2022)

Dorsten


----------



## Guckalucki (15 Juli 2022)

Ebikon


----------



## Cherubini (15 Juli 2022)

Florenz


----------



## Max100 (15 Juli 2022)

Glauchau


----------



## Guckalucki (15 Juli 2022)

Helsinki


----------



## Max100 (15 Juli 2022)

Ibbenbüren


----------



## Guckalucki (15 Juli 2022)

Jakarta


----------



## Max100 (15 Juli 2022)

Kahla


----------



## Marco2 (15 Juli 2022)

Leverkusen


----------



## TNT (15 Juli 2022)

Mindelheim


----------



## Marco2 (15 Juli 2022)

Nauen


----------



## TNT (15 Juli 2022)

Olching


----------



## Marco2 (15 Juli 2022)

Paris


----------



## TNT (15 Juli 2022)

Quito


----------



## Marco2 (15 Juli 2022)

Rom


----------



## TNT (15 Juli 2022)

Sevilla


----------



## Marco2 (15 Juli 2022)

Turin


----------



## TNT (15 Juli 2022)

Unterschweinbach


----------



## pold1 (15 Juli 2022)

Vetschau


----------



## TNT (15 Juli 2022)

Wolgograd


----------



## Austin (15 Juli 2022)

Xanten


----------



## TNT (15 Juli 2022)

Ystad


----------



## Austin (15 Juli 2022)

Zweibrücken


----------



## TNT (15 Juli 2022)

Argelsried


----------



## Austin (15 Juli 2022)

Boston


----------



## TNT (15 Juli 2022)

Charleston


----------



## Austin (15 Juli 2022)

Dover


----------



## wertzuiop007 (15 Juli 2022)

Emden


----------



## TNT (15 Juli 2022)

Frankfurt


----------



## wertzuiop007 (15 Juli 2022)

Gerolstein


----------



## TNT (15 Juli 2022)

Hannover


----------



## wertzuiop007 (15 Juli 2022)

Idar-Oberstein


----------



## Austin (15 Juli 2022)

Jülich


----------



## wertzuiop007 (15 Juli 2022)

Konstanz


----------



## Austin (15 Juli 2022)

Lüdinghausen


----------



## wertzuiop007 (15 Juli 2022)

Minden


----------



## Austin (15 Juli 2022)

Nümbrecht


----------



## wertzuiop007 (15 Juli 2022)

Olpe


----------



## Austin (15 Juli 2022)

Padua


----------



## wertzuiop007 (15 Juli 2022)

Quebec


----------



## Austin (15 Juli 2022)

Riesa


----------



## wertzuiop007 (15 Juli 2022)

Saarburg


----------



## Austin (15 Juli 2022)

Toronto


----------



## wertzuiop007 (15 Juli 2022)

Ulm


----------



## Austin (15 Juli 2022)

Verden


----------



## wertzuiop007 (15 Juli 2022)

Wuppertal


----------



## Marco2 (15 Juli 2022)

Xingfan


----------



## Austin (15 Juli 2022)

Yaounde


----------



## Marco2 (15 Juli 2022)

Zürich


----------



## Austin (15 Juli 2022)

Auckland


----------



## Marco2 (15 Juli 2022)

Bern


----------



## TNT (15 Juli 2022)

Celle


----------



## wertzuiop007 (15 Juli 2022)

Dallas


----------



## TNT (15 Juli 2022)

Everton


----------



## wertzuiop007 (15 Juli 2022)

Fort Worth


----------



## TNT (15 Juli 2022)

Galvaston


----------



## wertzuiop007 (15 Juli 2022)

Havanna


----------



## Marco2 (15 Juli 2022)

Isenburg


----------



## wertzuiop007 (15 Juli 2022)

Johannisburg


----------



## Marco2 (15 Juli 2022)

Kaiserlautern


----------



## Austin (15 Juli 2022)

Lüttich


----------



## TNT (15 Juli 2022)

Malching


----------



## Austin (15 Juli 2022)

Nürtingen


----------



## TNT (15 Juli 2022)

Ortenburg


----------



## Austin (15 Juli 2022)

Plauen


----------



## Marco2 (15 Juli 2022)

Quedlinburg


----------



## Austin (15 Juli 2022)

Rüdesheim


----------



## Marco2 (15 Juli 2022)

Stuttgart


----------



## Austin (15 Juli 2022)

Traunstein


----------



## Marco2 (15 Juli 2022)

Unterschleißheim


----------



## Austin (15 Juli 2022)

Viernheim


----------



## Marco2 (15 Juli 2022)

Wien


----------



## Austin (15 Juli 2022)

Xanthi


----------



## Marco2 (15 Juli 2022)

Yonne


----------



## Austin (16 Juli 2022)

Zandvoort


----------



## Marco2 (16 Juli 2022)

Aachen


----------



## Austin (16 Juli 2022)

Baden Baden


----------



## Max100 (16 Juli 2022)

Crimmitschau


----------



## Guckalucki (16 Juli 2022)

Diepoldsau


----------



## Max100 (16 Juli 2022)

Exeter


----------



## Guckalucki (16 Juli 2022)

Finsterwald


----------



## Max100 (16 Juli 2022)

Groningen


----------



## Guckalucki (16 Juli 2022)

Heidelberg


----------



## Max100 (16 Juli 2022)

Ilsenburg


----------



## Cherubini (16 Juli 2022)

Johannesburg


----------



## Guckalucki (16 Juli 2022)

Kriens


----------



## Max100 (16 Juli 2022)

Leipzig


----------



## Marco2 (16 Juli 2022)

Minden


----------



## Max100 (16 Juli 2022)

Neapel


----------



## Marco2 (16 Juli 2022)

Oslo


----------



## Max100 (16 Juli 2022)

Potsdam


----------



## Marco2 (16 Juli 2022)

Quarnbek


----------



## frank63 (16 Juli 2022)

Rüsselsheim


----------



## Marco2 (16 Juli 2022)

Stade


----------



## Cherubini (16 Juli 2022)

Toronto


----------



## pold1 (16 Juli 2022)

Uelvesbüll


----------



## frank63 (16 Juli 2022)

Walsrode


----------



## Cherubini (16 Juli 2022)

Verona (wäre noch vor Walsrode gekommen ...  )

Xiamen


----------



## Guckalucki (16 Juli 2022)

York


----------



## TNT (16 Juli 2022)

Zandvoort


----------



## Guckalucki (16 Juli 2022)

Aarau


----------



## TNT (16 Juli 2022)

Bern


----------



## muad.dib (16 Juli 2022)

Chigasaki


----------



## Guckalucki (16 Juli 2022)

Dortmund


----------



## frank63 (16 Juli 2022)

Erfurt


----------



## TNT (16 Juli 2022)

Gelsenkirchen


----------



## frank63 (16 Juli 2022)

Hanau


----------



## TNT (16 Juli 2022)

Innsbruck


----------



## frank63 (16 Juli 2022)

Jever


----------



## TNT (16 Juli 2022)

Karlshuld


----------



## frank63 (16 Juli 2022)

Liverpool


----------



## TNT (16 Juli 2022)

Melbourne


----------



## frank63 (16 Juli 2022)

Nottingham


----------



## TNT (16 Juli 2022)

Oldenburg


----------



## frank63 (16 Juli 2022)

Pittsburgh


----------



## Guckalucki (16 Juli 2022)

Quebec


----------



## TNT (16 Juli 2022)

Rüüüüdesheim


----------



## Guckalucki (16 Juli 2022)

Stuttgart


----------



## frank63 (16 Juli 2022)

Tunis


----------



## TNT (16 Juli 2022)

Ulm


----------



## Guckalucki (16 Juli 2022)

Verona


----------



## frank63 (16 Juli 2022)

Washington


----------



## Guckalucki (16 Juli 2022)

Xinbin


----------



## frank63 (16 Juli 2022)

Yonkers


----------



## TNT (17 Juli 2022)

Zell am See


----------



## Marco2 (17 Juli 2022)

Addis Abeba


----------



## Max100 (17 Juli 2022)

Braunschweig


----------



## Marco2 (17 Juli 2022)

Celle


----------



## Cherubini (17 Juli 2022)

Doha


----------



## Max100 (17 Juli 2022)

Eindhoven


----------



## Marco2 (17 Juli 2022)

Fürth


----------



## Max100 (17 Juli 2022)

Gera


----------



## Marco2 (17 Juli 2022)

Halle


----------



## Max100 (17 Juli 2022)

Irkutsk


----------



## Marco2 (17 Juli 2022)

Jerusalem


----------



## frank63 (17 Juli 2022)

Kopenhagen


----------



## Guckalucki (17 Juli 2022)

Leimen


----------



## Marco2 (17 Juli 2022)

Minden


----------



## Guckalucki (17 Juli 2022)

Neuenkirch


----------



## Marco2 (17 Juli 2022)

Orlando


----------



## Guckalucki (17 Juli 2022)

Pisa


----------



## Marco2 (17 Juli 2022)

Quaschwitz


----------



## Guckalucki (17 Juli 2022)

Reiden


----------



## frank63 (17 Juli 2022)

Stuttgart


----------



## Guckalucki (17 Juli 2022)

Tallinn


----------



## frank63 (17 Juli 2022)

Uchte


----------



## Marco2 (17 Juli 2022)

Vestenbergsgreuth


----------



## frank63 (17 Juli 2022)

Washington


----------



## Marco2 (17 Juli 2022)

Xingfan


----------



## Guckalucki (17 Juli 2022)

Yaoundé


----------



## Marco2 (17 Juli 2022)

Zürich


----------



## Guckalucki (17 Juli 2022)

Antalia


----------



## frank63 (17 Juli 2022)

Bonn


----------



## Guckalucki (17 Juli 2022)

Cincinnati


----------



## Marco2 (17 Juli 2022)

Dortmund


----------



## frank63 (17 Juli 2022)

Emden


----------



## Guckalucki (17 Juli 2022)

Fribourg


----------



## frank63 (17 Juli 2022)

Genua


----------



## Guckalucki (17 Juli 2022)

Hamburg


----------



## frank63 (17 Juli 2022)

Indianapolis


----------



## Guckalucki (17 Juli 2022)

Jona


----------



## frank63 (17 Juli 2022)

Kopenhagen


----------



## Guckalucki (17 Juli 2022)

Lima


----------



## Marco2 (17 Juli 2022)

Miami


----------



## Guckalucki (17 Juli 2022)

Neapel


----------



## Marco2 (17 Juli 2022)

Oslo


----------



## frank63 (17 Juli 2022)

Pfaffenhofen


----------



## Marco2 (17 Juli 2022)

Quaschwitz


----------



## Guckalucki (17 Juli 2022)

Rom


----------



## Marco2 (17 Juli 2022)

Sinsheim


----------



## frank63 (17 Juli 2022)

Toronto


----------



## Guckalucki (17 Juli 2022)

Upsala


----------



## frank63 (17 Juli 2022)

Verden


----------



## Guckalucki (17 Juli 2022)

Washington


----------



## frank63 (17 Juli 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Guckalucki (17 Juli 2022)

Yokohama


----------



## frank63 (17 Juli 2022)

Zürich


----------



## Guckalucki (17 Juli 2022)

Achen


----------



## TNT (17 Juli 2022)

Bernried


----------



## Guckalucki (17 Juli 2022)

Cottbus


----------



## TNT (17 Juli 2022)

Dorsten


----------



## frank63 (17 Juli 2022)

Essen


----------



## TNT (17 Juli 2022)

Fürth


----------



## Guckalucki (17 Juli 2022)

Genua


----------



## TNT (17 Juli 2022)

Himmelreich


----------



## frank63 (17 Juli 2022)

Ibbenbüren


----------



## Guckalucki (17 Juli 2022)

Jülich


----------



## raised fist (17 Juli 2022)

kyoto


----------



## Guckalucki (17 Juli 2022)

Limburg


----------



## frank63 (17 Juli 2022)

München


----------



## Guckalucki (17 Juli 2022)

Nürnberg


----------



## frank63 (17 Juli 2022)

Orlando


----------



## TNT (17 Juli 2022)

Porto


----------



## Guckalucki (17 Juli 2022)

Quickborn


----------



## TNT (17 Juli 2022)

Rieden


----------



## Guckalucki (17 Juli 2022)

Shanghai


----------



## frank63 (17 Juli 2022)

Traunstein


----------



## Guckalucki (17 Juli 2022)

Utrecht


----------



## frank63 (17 Juli 2022)

Venlo


----------



## Guckalucki (17 Juli 2022)

Wien


----------



## frank63 (17 Juli 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Cherubini (17 Juli 2022)

Ystad


----------



## frank63 (17 Juli 2022)

Zagreb


----------



## TNT (17 Juli 2022)

Anaheim


----------



## frank63 (17 Juli 2022)

Boston


----------



## TNT (17 Juli 2022)

Cottbus


----------



## frank63 (17 Juli 2022)

Dover


----------



## TNT (17 Juli 2022)

Eton


----------



## frank63 (18 Juli 2022)

Florenz


----------



## TNT (18 Juli 2022)

Grimma


----------



## frank63 (18 Juli 2022)

Heilbronn


----------



## Marco2 (18 Juli 2022)

Ingolstadt


----------



## SissyMFan (18 Juli 2022)

Johanngeorgenstadt


----------



## Max100 (18 Juli 2022)

Karlsruhe


----------



## SissyMFan (18 Juli 2022)

Ludwigslust


----------



## hoppel4711 (18 Juli 2022)

Mösendorf

Mösendorf ist ein Dorf und eine Ortschaft der Marktgemeinde Vöcklamarkt in Oberösterreich


----------



## Cherubini (18 Juli 2022)

Nantes


----------



## Max100 (18 Juli 2022)

Omsk


----------



## hoppel4711 (18 Juli 2022)

Pilsen


----------



## Marco2 (18 Juli 2022)

Quendorf


----------



## hoppel4711 (18 Juli 2022)

Rom


----------



## Guckalucki (18 Juli 2022)

Sitten


----------



## Max100 (18 Juli 2022)

Tabarz/Thüringer Wald.


----------



## Guckalucki (18 Juli 2022)

Ulm


----------



## Max100 (18 Juli 2022)

Versmold


----------



## Guckalucki (18 Juli 2022)

Waiblingen


----------



## Max100 (18 Juli 2022)

Xiamen


----------



## Guckalucki (18 Juli 2022)

Yverdon


----------



## Max100 (18 Juli 2022)

Zinnowitz


----------



## Guckalucki (18 Juli 2022)

Altishofen


----------



## frank63 (18 Juli 2022)

Bayreuth


----------



## raised fist (18 Juli 2022)

cismar


----------



## frank63 (18 Juli 2022)

Dallas


----------



## Marco2 (18 Juli 2022)

Emden


----------



## Guckalucki (18 Juli 2022)

Frenkendorf


----------



## Marco2 (18 Juli 2022)

Gießen


----------



## frank63 (18 Juli 2022)

Heiligenhafen


----------



## Marco2 (18 Juli 2022)

Ibbenbüren


----------



## frank63 (18 Juli 2022)

Jerusalem


----------



## Guckalucki (18 Juli 2022)

Kriens


----------



## frank63 (18 Juli 2022)

Leicester


----------



## Guckalucki (18 Juli 2022)

Marburg


----------



## frank63 (18 Juli 2022)

Nottingham


----------



## Guckalucki (18 Juli 2022)

Oban


----------



## frank63 (18 Juli 2022)

Passau


----------



## Marco2 (18 Juli 2022)

Quedlinburg


----------



## frank63 (18 Juli 2022)

Rimini


----------



## Guckalucki (18 Juli 2022)

Schmitten


----------



## frank63 (18 Juli 2022)

Tötensen


----------



## Guckalucki (18 Juli 2022)

Udine


----------



## frank63 (18 Juli 2022)

Verden


----------



## Guckalucki (18 Juli 2022)

Wien


----------



## frank63 (18 Juli 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Guckalucki (18 Juli 2022)

Yvorne


----------



## frank63 (18 Juli 2022)

Zagreb


----------



## Guckalucki (18 Juli 2022)

Aberdeen


----------



## Hope (18 Juli 2022)

Borgarfjördur


----------



## Guckalucki (18 Juli 2022)

Chicago


----------



## frank63 (18 Juli 2022)

Dorsten


----------



## Marco2 (18 Juli 2022)

Essen


----------



## frank63 (18 Juli 2022)

Flensburg


----------



## Marco2 (18 Juli 2022)

Gelsenkirchen


----------



## Guckalucki (18 Juli 2022)

Helsinki


----------



## frank63 (18 Juli 2022)

Indianapolis


----------



## hoppel4711 (18 Juli 2022)

Jülich


----------



## Guckalucki (18 Juli 2022)

Knonau


----------



## Max100 (18 Juli 2022)

Lille


----------



## Guckalucki (18 Juli 2022)

Meienfeld


----------



## frank63 (18 Juli 2022)

Nancy


----------



## Guckalucki (18 Juli 2022)

Oban


----------



## Max100 (18 Juli 2022)

Pforzheim


----------



## Guckalucki (18 Juli 2022)

Quebec


----------



## frank63 (18 Juli 2022)

Rom


----------



## Max100 (18 Juli 2022)

Saalfeld


----------



## frank63 (18 Juli 2022)

Tromsö


----------



## pold1 (18 Juli 2022)

Utrecht


----------



## frank63 (18 Juli 2022)

Verden


----------



## TNT (18 Juli 2022)

Winnipeg


----------



## Guckalucki (18 Juli 2022)

Xuzhou


----------



## Austin (18 Juli 2022)

Yverdon


----------



## Guckalucki (18 Juli 2022)

Zurzach


----------



## Austin (18 Juli 2022)

Arnsberg


----------



## Guckalucki (18 Juli 2022)

Bristol


----------



## Austin (18 Juli 2022)

Chesterfield


----------



## Guckalucki (18 Juli 2022)

Dover


----------



## Austin (18 Juli 2022)

Edinburgh


----------



## Guckalucki (18 Juli 2022)

Fort William


----------



## Austin (18 Juli 2022)

Gillingham


----------



## TNT (18 Juli 2022)

Hadersbach


----------



## Austin (18 Juli 2022)

Idar Oberstein


----------



## Guckalucki (18 Juli 2022)

Jakarta


----------



## TNT (18 Juli 2022)

Karlsfeld


----------



## Austin (18 Juli 2022)

Leverkusen


----------



## Guckalucki (18 Juli 2022)

Malters


----------



## Austin (18 Juli 2022)

Nürnberg


----------



## Guckalucki (18 Juli 2022)

Oldenburg


----------



## TNT (18 Juli 2022)

Porto Prince


----------



## Austin (18 Juli 2022)

Quakenbrück


----------



## Guckalucki (18 Juli 2022)

Reiden


----------



## Austin (18 Juli 2022)

Schwenningen


----------



## Marco2 (18 Juli 2022)

Trier


----------



## Guckalucki (18 Juli 2022)

Ulm


----------



## Austin (18 Juli 2022)

Vreden


----------



## Guckalucki (18 Juli 2022)

Wangen


----------



## frank63 (18 Juli 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Guckalucki (18 Juli 2022)

York


----------



## frank63 (18 Juli 2022)

Zürich


----------



## Austin (18 Juli 2022)

Athens


----------



## frank63 (18 Juli 2022)

Bersenbrück


----------



## Marco2 (18 Juli 2022)

Celle


----------



## frank63 (18 Juli 2022)

Detmold


----------



## Marco2 (18 Juli 2022)

Erfurt


----------



## frank63 (18 Juli 2022)

Fairfax


----------



## Guckalucki (18 Juli 2022)

Grosswangen


----------



## Austin (18 Juli 2022)

Harrisburg


----------



## Guckalucki (18 Juli 2022)

Inverness


----------



## Austin (18 Juli 2022)

Jever


----------



## Guckalucki (18 Juli 2022)

Kohlbrunn


----------



## Austin (18 Juli 2022)

Louisville


----------



## frank63 (18 Juli 2022)

Mainz


----------



## Guckalucki (18 Juli 2022)

Norwich


----------



## Austin (18 Juli 2022)

Oxford


----------



## Guckalucki (18 Juli 2022)

Padua


----------



## Austin (18 Juli 2022)

Quebec


----------



## Guckalucki (18 Juli 2022)

Rimini


----------



## Marco2 (18 Juli 2022)

Stuttgart


----------



## Guckalucki (18 Juli 2022)

Timmendorf


----------



## Marco2 (18 Juli 2022)

Untertürkheim


----------



## SissyMFan (18 Juli 2022)

Vaihingen


----------



## Marco2 (18 Juli 2022)

Winsen


----------



## frank63 (18 Juli 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Marco2 (18 Juli 2022)

Youngstown


----------



## Austin (18 Juli 2022)

Zwickau


----------



## Max100 (19 Juli 2022)

Aden


----------



## Guckalucki (19 Juli 2022)

Buchrain


----------



## Max100 (19 Juli 2022)

Christiansholm


----------



## Guckalucki (19 Juli 2022)

Dornie


----------



## Cherubini (19 Juli 2022)

Elmshorn


----------



## Guckalucki (19 Juli 2022)

Fischbach


----------



## SissyMFan (19 Juli 2022)

Gera


----------



## Guckalucki (19 Juli 2022)

Honolulu


----------



## Max100 (19 Juli 2022)

Ichenhausen


----------



## Guckalucki (19 Juli 2022)

Jona


----------



## Max100 (19 Juli 2022)

Kaiserslautern


----------



## frank63 (19 Juli 2022)

London


----------



## Marco2 (19 Juli 2022)

Miami


----------



## Guckalucki (19 Juli 2022)

Napoli


----------



## Marco2 (19 Juli 2022)

Obersdorf


----------



## Guckalucki (19 Juli 2022)

Paderborn


----------



## Marco2 (19 Juli 2022)

Querétaro


----------



## Guckalucki (19 Juli 2022)

Reichenburg


----------



## Marco2 (19 Juli 2022)

Sofia


----------



## Guckalucki (19 Juli 2022)

Todtmoos


----------



## Marco2 (19 Juli 2022)

Uelzen


----------



## Guckalucki (19 Juli 2022)

Vaihingen


----------



## Marco2 (19 Juli 2022)

Wien


----------



## frank63 (19 Juli 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Marco2 (19 Juli 2022)

Yaoundé


----------



## Guckalucki (19 Juli 2022)

Zug


----------



## Marco2 (19 Juli 2022)

Aalen


----------



## frank63 (19 Juli 2022)

Bernburg


----------



## Guckalucki (19 Juli 2022)

Celle


----------



## frank63 (19 Juli 2022)

Duluth


----------



## Guckalucki (19 Juli 2022)

Essex


----------



## Cherubini (19 Juli 2022)

Fulda


----------



## Guckalucki (19 Juli 2022)

Grosswangen


----------



## frank63 (19 Juli 2022)

Herne


----------



## Marco2 (19 Juli 2022)

Ipswich


----------



## frank63 (19 Juli 2022)

Jena


----------



## Guckalucki (19 Juli 2022)

Kerns


----------



## frank63 (19 Juli 2022)

Ladenburg


----------



## Guckalucki (19 Juli 2022)

Mailand


----------



## frank63 (19 Juli 2022)

Nashville


----------



## Guckalucki (19 Juli 2022)

Orlando


----------



## Max100 (19 Juli 2022)

Passau


----------



## frank63 (19 Juli 2022)

Quedlinburg


----------



## pold1 (19 Juli 2022)

Rathenow


----------



## Cherubini (19 Juli 2022)

Salzburg


----------



## frank63 (19 Juli 2022)

Trelleborg


----------



## Guckalucki (19 Juli 2022)

Uljanowsk


----------



## frank63 (19 Juli 2022)

Vienenburg


----------



## Marco2 (19 Juli 2022)

Wiesenburg


----------



## frank63 (19 Juli 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Marco2 (19 Juli 2022)

Yonne


----------



## frank63 (19 Juli 2022)

Zerbst


----------



## TNT (19 Juli 2022)

Aschheim


----------



## frank63 (19 Juli 2022)

Baden Baden


----------



## TNT (19 Juli 2022)

Crailsheim


----------



## frank63 (19 Juli 2022)

Donaueschingen


----------



## raised fist (19 Juli 2022)

eutin


----------



## TNT (19 Juli 2022)

Forchheim


----------



## Marco2 (19 Juli 2022)

Göteborg


----------



## frank63 (19 Juli 2022)

Heilbronn


----------



## TNT (19 Juli 2022)

Ipswich Town


----------



## frank63 (19 Juli 2022)

Jever


----------



## Marco2 (19 Juli 2022)

Kleve


----------



## frank63 (19 Juli 2022)

Lyon


----------



## Marco2 (19 Juli 2022)

Minden


----------



## frank63 (19 Juli 2022)

Nantes


----------



## Marco2 (19 Juli 2022)

Orlando


----------



## TNT (19 Juli 2022)

Pittsburgh


----------



## Marco2 (19 Juli 2022)

Quedlinburg


----------



## TNT (19 Juli 2022)

Raisting am Ammersee


----------



## Marco2 (19 Juli 2022)

São Paulo


----------



## TNT (19 Juli 2022)

Tuntenhausen


----------



## Marco2 (19 Juli 2022)

Vettweiß


----------



## TNT (19 Juli 2022)

Weißenburg


----------



## TNT (19 Juli 2022)

Wir haben das U vergessen 🥵


----------



## frank63 (19 Juli 2022)

Xanten


----------



## TNT (19 Juli 2022)

Youngstown


----------



## frank63 (19 Juli 2022)

Zinnowitz


----------



## SissyMFan (19 Juli 2022)

Altenburg


----------



## TNT (19 Juli 2022)

Buxton


----------



## frank63 (19 Juli 2022)

Clausthal Zellerfeld


----------



## TNT (19 Juli 2022)

Duisburg


----------



## frank63 (19 Juli 2022)

Elmshorn


----------



## TNT (19 Juli 2022)

Finkenwerder


----------



## SissyMFan (19 Juli 2022)

Göttingen


----------



## TNT (19 Juli 2022)

Helmstedt


----------



## frank63 (19 Juli 2022)

Istanbul


----------



## TNT (19 Juli 2022)

Jersey


----------



## frank63 (19 Juli 2022)

Kalmar


----------



## TNT (19 Juli 2022)

Lyon


----------



## frank63 (19 Juli 2022)

Middlesbrough


----------



## TNT (19 Juli 2022)

Nowosibirk


----------



## frank63 (19 Juli 2022)

Oldenburg


----------



## TNT (19 Juli 2022)

Pennsylvania


----------



## frank63 (19 Juli 2022)

Quickborn


----------



## TNT (19 Juli 2022)

Redding


----------



## frank63 (19 Juli 2022)

Sacramento


----------



## TNT (19 Juli 2022)

Toulouse


----------



## SissyMFan (19 Juli 2022)

Untermhaus 😁


----------



## frank63 (19 Juli 2022)

Viersen


----------



## Cherubini (20 Juli 2022)

Wien


----------



## Marco2 (20 Juli 2022)

Xianyang


----------



## Max100 (20 Juli 2022)

Yokohama


----------



## Marco2 (20 Juli 2022)

Zachenberg


----------



## Max100 (20 Juli 2022)

Algier


----------



## SissyMFan (20 Juli 2022)

Braunsbedra


----------



## Max100 (20 Juli 2022)

Coswig


----------



## Guckalucki (20 Juli 2022)

Denver


----------



## Max100 (20 Juli 2022)

Eilenburg


----------



## raised fist (20 Juli 2022)

friedrichstadt


----------



## Guckalucki (20 Juli 2022)

Gunzwil


----------



## Max100 (20 Juli 2022)

Hainichen


----------



## Guckalucki (20 Juli 2022)

Inwil


----------



## frank63 (20 Juli 2022)

Johannesburg


----------



## SissyMFan (20 Juli 2022)

Kaiserslautern


----------



## frank63 (20 Juli 2022)

Lima


----------



## SissyMFan (20 Juli 2022)

Merseburg


----------



## Guckalucki (20 Juli 2022)

Norwich


----------



## frank63 (20 Juli 2022)

Oslo


----------



## Marco2 (20 Juli 2022)

Pirmasens


----------



## frank63 (20 Juli 2022)

Quebec


----------



## Guckalucki (20 Juli 2022)

Rüsselsheim


----------



## Marco2 (20 Juli 2022)

Side


----------



## Guckalucki (20 Juli 2022)

Taragona


----------



## frank63 (20 Juli 2022)

Utrecht


----------



## Marco2 (20 Juli 2022)

Versailles


----------



## frank63 (20 Juli 2022)

Winsen


----------



## Marco2 (20 Juli 2022)

Xingfan


----------



## frank63 (20 Juli 2022)

Yokohama


----------



## Marco2 (20 Juli 2022)

Zug


----------



## pold1 (20 Juli 2022)

Aalen


----------



## frank63 (20 Juli 2022)

Bastia


----------



## Marco2 (20 Juli 2022)

Celle


----------



## frank63 (20 Juli 2022)

Delmenhorst


----------



## Marco2 (20 Juli 2022)

Emden


----------



## frank63 (20 Juli 2022)

Marco2 schrieb:


> Frankfurt


Nach "D" kommt das "E"!


----------



## Marco2 (20 Juli 2022)

Gelsenkirchen


----------



## frank63 (20 Juli 2022)

Husum


----------



## Marco2 (20 Juli 2022)

Ibiza


----------



## frank63 (20 Juli 2022)

Jade


----------



## Marco2 (20 Juli 2022)

Köln


----------



## frank63 (20 Juli 2022)

Lauenau


----------



## Marco2 (20 Juli 2022)

Minden


----------



## frank63 (20 Juli 2022)

Norwich


----------



## Marco2 (20 Juli 2022)

Oslo


----------



## Guckalucki (20 Juli 2022)

Porto


----------



## frank63 (20 Juli 2022)

Quedlinburg


----------



## Marco2 (20 Juli 2022)

Regensburg


----------



## Guckalucki (20 Juli 2022)

Schmitten


----------



## Marco2 (20 Juli 2022)

Turin


----------



## frank63 (20 Juli 2022)

Uppsala


----------



## Marco2 (20 Juli 2022)

Valencia


----------



## TNT (20 Juli 2022)

Waltenhofen


----------



## frank63 (20 Juli 2022)

Xuzhou


----------



## SissyMFan (20 Juli 2022)

Yokohama


----------



## frank63 (20 Juli 2022)

Zerbst


----------



## SissyMFan (20 Juli 2022)

Adavere


----------



## frank63 (20 Juli 2022)

Basel


----------



## SissyMFan (20 Juli 2022)

Cottbus


----------



## frank63 (20 Juli 2022)

Deggendorf


----------



## SissyMFan (20 Juli 2022)

Eisenberg


----------



## frank63 (20 Juli 2022)

Friesoythe


----------



## SissyMFan (20 Juli 2022)

Groningen


----------



## frank63 (20 Juli 2022)

Hatten


----------



## SissyMFan (20 Juli 2022)

Ilmenau


----------



## frank63 (20 Juli 2022)

Jülich


----------



## TNT (20 Juli 2022)

Kassel


----------



## SissyMFan (20 Juli 2022)

Leinefelde


----------



## frank63 (20 Juli 2022)

Meine


----------



## SissyMFan (20 Juli 2022)

Neckarsteinach


----------



## frank63 (20 Juli 2022)

Ottenstein


----------



## TNT (20 Juli 2022)

Porta Westfalica

Jetzt aber 😊


----------



## SissyMFan (20 Juli 2022)

Querfurt


----------



## TNT (20 Juli 2022)

Rens


----------



## SissyMFan (20 Juli 2022)

Sankt Gangloff


----------



## TNT (20 Juli 2022)

Trostberg


----------



## SissyMFan (20 Juli 2022)

Unterwellenborn


----------



## TNT (20 Juli 2022)

Villingen Schwenningen


----------



## frank63 (20 Juli 2022)

Willich


----------



## TNT (20 Juli 2022)

Xinbin

Laut Stadt Land Fluss HP gibt es genau 6 Städte mit X, das heißt wir drehen uns hier im Kreis. Man könnte dann auch immer Xanten nehmen


----------



## frank63 (20 Juli 2022)

Yokohama


----------



## TNT (20 Juli 2022)

Zielstatt


----------



## frank63 (20 Juli 2022)

Aurich


----------



## TNT (20 Juli 2022)

Berchtesgaden


----------



## SissyMFan (20 Juli 2022)

Coburg


----------



## TNT (20 Juli 2022)

Diepoltshofen


----------



## frank63 (20 Juli 2022)

Eisenach


----------



## TNT (20 Juli 2022)

Flintsbach


----------



## frank63 (20 Juli 2022)

Georgsmarienhütte


----------



## TNT (20 Juli 2022)

Hechendorf


----------



## frank63 (20 Juli 2022)

Itzehoe


----------



## TNT (20 Juli 2022)

Jülich


----------



## frank63 (20 Juli 2022)

Koblenz


----------



## TNT (20 Juli 2022)

Lübeck


----------



## Hope (21 Juli 2022)

Mosjoen


----------



## Marco2 (21 Juli 2022)

Nürnberg


----------



## Cherubini (21 Juli 2022)

Ottawa


----------



## Max100 (21 Juli 2022)

Pausa-Mühltroff


----------



## SissyMFan (21 Juli 2022)

Quedlinburg


----------



## Marco2 (21 Juli 2022)

Rastadt


----------



## Max100 (21 Juli 2022)

Saalburg


----------



## Marco2 (21 Juli 2022)

Trier


----------



## frank63 (21 Juli 2022)

Uelzen


----------



## Marco2 (21 Juli 2022)

Versailles


----------



## frank63 (21 Juli 2022)

Weimar


----------



## Marco2 (21 Juli 2022)

Xi´an


----------



## TNT (21 Juli 2022)

Yokohama


----------



## frank63 (21 Juli 2022)

Zinnowitz


----------



## TNT (21 Juli 2022)

Aufhausen


----------



## frank63 (21 Juli 2022)

Boston


----------



## TNT (21 Juli 2022)

Cannes


----------



## frank63 (21 Juli 2022)

Dubrovnik


----------



## TNT (21 Juli 2022)

Elmshorn


----------



## frank63 (21 Juli 2022)

Friedrichshafen


----------



## TNT (21 Juli 2022)

Gernlinden


----------



## frank63 (21 Juli 2022)

Helsinki


----------



## TNT (21 Juli 2022)

Ingelheim


----------



## frank63 (21 Juli 2022)

Jakarta


----------



## Marco2 (21 Juli 2022)

Kaindorf


----------



## Austin (21 Juli 2022)

Lünten


----------



## TNT (21 Juli 2022)

Maisach


----------



## Marco2 (21 Juli 2022)

Neapel


----------



## TNT (21 Juli 2022)

Olpe


----------



## Austin (21 Juli 2022)

Plettenberg


----------



## Marco2 (21 Juli 2022)

Quarnbek


----------



## Austin (21 Juli 2022)

Rastatt


----------



## TNT (21 Juli 2022)

Salzburg


----------



## Austin (21 Juli 2022)

Traunstein


----------



## TNT (21 Juli 2022)

Uelzen


----------



## Marco2 (21 Juli 2022)

Valencia


----------



## Austin (21 Juli 2022)

Weyhe


----------



## TNT (21 Juli 2022)

Xi'an


----------



## Marco2 (21 Juli 2022)

Youngstown


----------



## Austin (21 Juli 2022)

Zittau


----------



## TNT (21 Juli 2022)

Affing 🙊🙊🙊


----------



## Austin (21 Juli 2022)

Bayreuth


----------



## Marco2 (21 Juli 2022)

Chemnitz


----------



## TNT (21 Juli 2022)

Dover


----------



## Austin (21 Juli 2022)

Eggenfelden


----------



## TNT (21 Juli 2022)

Forstinning


----------



## Marco2 (21 Juli 2022)

Gütersloh


----------



## TNT (21 Juli 2022)

Hüttldorf


----------



## Austin (21 Juli 2022)

Ismaning


----------



## TNT (21 Juli 2022)

Jesenwang


----------



## Marco2 (21 Juli 2022)

Köln


----------



## TNT (21 Juli 2022)

Lörrach


----------



## Marco2 (21 Juli 2022)

Minden


----------



## Austin (21 Juli 2022)

Nördlingen


----------



## Marco2 (21 Juli 2022)

Oslo


----------



## Austin (21 Juli 2022)

Petting


----------



## Marco2 (21 Juli 2022)

Quedlinburg


----------



## Austin (21 Juli 2022)

Rosenheim


----------



## TNT (21 Juli 2022)

Surheim


----------



## Austin (21 Juli 2022)

Todesfelde


----------



## Marco2 (21 Juli 2022)

Ulm


----------



## Austin (21 Juli 2022)

Vreden


----------



## TNT (21 Juli 2022)

Winklmoosalm


----------



## Austin (21 Juli 2022)

Xanten


----------



## TNT (21 Juli 2022)

Ystad


----------



## Marco2 (21 Juli 2022)

Zwolle


----------



## TNT (21 Juli 2022)

Abensberg


----------



## Marco2 (21 Juli 2022)

Berlin


----------



## SissyMFan (21 Juli 2022)

Charlottenburg


----------



## TNT (21 Juli 2022)

Dorfen


----------



## Austin (21 Juli 2022)

Erding


----------



## SissyMFan (21 Juli 2022)

Frankenthal


----------



## Austin (21 Juli 2022)

Gerolstein


----------



## TNT (21 Juli 2022)

Hamburg (Rip Uwe)


----------



## Austin (21 Juli 2022)

Illertissen


----------



## Marco2 (21 Juli 2022)

Jever


----------



## Austin (21 Juli 2022)

Karlsruhe


----------



## Marco2 (21 Juli 2022)

Leverkusen


----------



## SissyMFan (21 Juli 2022)

Magdeburg


----------



## Austin (21 Juli 2022)

Nürtingen


----------



## Marco2 (21 Juli 2022)

Oberhausen


----------



## Austin (21 Juli 2022)

Pinneberg


----------



## TNT (21 Juli 2022)

Quedlinburg


----------



## Austin (21 Juli 2022)

Riesa


----------



## TNT (21 Juli 2022)

San Fernando

Auf der Straße, nach San Fernando...La la llalllaa


----------



## Marco2 (21 Juli 2022)

Turin


----------



## TNT (21 Juli 2022)

Udine


----------



## Austin (21 Juli 2022)

Viernheim


----------



## Marco2 (21 Juli 2022)

Wiesbaden


----------



## SissyMFan (21 Juli 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Marco2 (21 Juli 2022)

Yaoundé


----------



## SissyMFan (21 Juli 2022)

Zeulenroda


----------



## TNT (21 Juli 2022)

Allensbach


----------



## SissyMFan (21 Juli 2022)

Bad Blankenburg


----------



## Austin (21 Juli 2022)

Cham


----------



## TNT (21 Juli 2022)

Dietfurt


----------



## Austin (21 Juli 2022)

Elmshorn


----------



## SissyMFan (21 Juli 2022)

Freyburg


----------



## Austin (21 Juli 2022)

Gera


----------



## SissyMFan (21 Juli 2022)

Hermsdorf


----------



## TNT (21 Juli 2022)

Ilmenau


----------



## SissyMFan (21 Juli 2022)

Jacksonville


----------



## TNT (21 Juli 2022)

Killarney Ireland


----------



## Austin (21 Juli 2022)

Lexington


----------



## SissyMFan (21 Juli 2022)

Manchester


----------



## Austin (21 Juli 2022)

Norwich


----------



## SissyMFan (21 Juli 2022)

Osnabrück


----------



## milf fan (21 Juli 2022)

Paderborn


----------



## TNT (21 Juli 2022)

Quickborn


----------



## SissyMFan (21 Juli 2022)

Ronneburg


----------



## Austin (21 Juli 2022)

Siegen


----------



## Marco2 (21 Juli 2022)

Trier


----------



## Austin (21 Juli 2022)

Unna


----------



## TNT (21 Juli 2022)

Vierkirchen


----------



## Marco2 (21 Juli 2022)

Wolfsburg


----------



## Austin (21 Juli 2022)

Xianyang


----------



## Marco2 (21 Juli 2022)

Yonne


----------



## SissyMFan (21 Juli 2022)

Zweibrücken


----------



## Austin (21 Juli 2022)

Altena


----------



## SissyMFan (21 Juli 2022)

Backnang


----------



## Marco2 (21 Juli 2022)

Celle


----------



## SissyMFan (21 Juli 2022)

Dessau


----------



## Austin (22 Juli 2022)

Erie


----------



## Max100 (22 Juli 2022)

Freudenstadt


----------



## Cherubini (22 Juli 2022)

Göteborg


----------



## Marco2 (22 Juli 2022)

Hamburg


----------



## Max100 (22 Juli 2022)

Ichtershausen


----------



## Marco2 (22 Juli 2022)

Jüterbog


----------



## Max100 (22 Juli 2022)

Kevelaer


----------



## Marco2 (22 Juli 2022)

Lemgo


----------



## Max100 (22 Juli 2022)

Marburg


----------



## Marco2 (22 Juli 2022)

Nauen


----------



## Max100 (22 Juli 2022)

Obergünzburg


----------



## Guckalucki (22 Juli 2022)

Pfaffenhofen


----------



## Marco2 (22 Juli 2022)

Quito


----------



## hoppel4711 (22 Juli 2022)

Rosenheim


----------



## Marco2 (22 Juli 2022)

Sinsheim


----------



## hoppel4711 (22 Juli 2022)

Tuttlingen


----------



## Max100 (22 Juli 2022)

Ulm


----------



## SissyMFan (22 Juli 2022)

Vöcklabruck


----------



## Marco2 (22 Juli 2022)

Wittingen


----------



## frank63 (22 Juli 2022)

Xanten


----------



## TNT (22 Juli 2022)

York


----------



## frank63 (22 Juli 2022)

Zinnowitz


----------



## TNT (22 Juli 2022)

Ammerland


----------



## frank63 (22 Juli 2022)

Bassum


----------



## TNT (22 Juli 2022)

Cromwell


----------



## frank63 (22 Juli 2022)

Detroit


----------



## TNT (22 Juli 2022)

Erlenbach


----------



## frank63 (22 Juli 2022)

Faßberg


----------



## TNT (22 Juli 2022)

Gorleben


----------



## frank63 (22 Juli 2022)

Hildesheim


----------



## TNT (22 Juli 2022)

Illertissen


----------



## frank63 (22 Juli 2022)

Jever


----------



## TNT (22 Juli 2022)

Krombach


----------



## frank63 (22 Juli 2022)

Lübz


----------



## TNT (22 Juli 2022)

Monterey


----------



## frank63 (22 Juli 2022)

Nashville


----------



## wertzuiop007 (22 Juli 2022)

Oslo


----------



## TNT (22 Juli 2022)

Pittsburgh


----------



## frank63 (22 Juli 2022)

Rotterdam


----------



## TNT (22 Juli 2022)

Schaumburg


----------



## frank63 (22 Juli 2022)

Turin


----------



## Cherubini (22 Juli 2022)

Uppsala


----------



## pold1 (22 Juli 2022)

Vilnius


----------



## Austin (22 Juli 2022)

Warnemünde


----------



## frank63 (22 Juli 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Marco2 (22 Juli 2022)

Yokohama


----------



## TNT (22 Juli 2022)

Zwickau


----------



## Austin (22 Juli 2022)

Aurich


----------



## Marco2 (22 Juli 2022)

Beelitz


----------



## Austin (22 Juli 2022)

Crailsheim


----------



## TNT (22 Juli 2022)

Dietzenbach


----------



## Marco2 (22 Juli 2022)

Essen


----------



## Austin (22 Juli 2022)

Freiburg


----------



## TNT (22 Juli 2022)

Gingen


----------



## Marco2 (22 Juli 2022)

Homburg


----------



## Austin (22 Juli 2022)

Itzehoe


----------



## TNT (22 Juli 2022)

Johannesburg


----------



## SissyMFan (22 Juli 2022)

Köln


----------



## Marco2 (22 Juli 2022)

Leverkusen


----------



## Austin (22 Juli 2022)

Manchester


----------



## Marco2 (22 Juli 2022)

Norwich


----------



## Austin (22 Juli 2022)

Oxford


----------



## frank63 (22 Juli 2022)

Pittsburgh


----------



## Marco2 (22 Juli 2022)

Querfurt


----------



## frank63 (22 Juli 2022)

Rennes


----------



## SissyMFan (22 Juli 2022)

Stadtroda


----------



## Austin (22 Juli 2022)

Tennessee


----------



## SissyMFan (22 Juli 2022)

Und weiter geht's mit

Ulm


----------



## Austin (22 Juli 2022)

Verl


----------



## SissyMFan (22 Juli 2022)

Weißwasser


----------



## Austin (22 Juli 2022)

Xuzhou


----------



## frank63 (22 Juli 2022)

Yokohama


----------



## SissyMFan (22 Juli 2022)

Zürich


----------



## Marco2 (22 Juli 2022)

Aachen


----------



## SissyMFan (22 Juli 2022)

Bindlach


----------



## frank63 (22 Juli 2022)

Chicago


----------



## Marco2 (22 Juli 2022)

Dortmund


----------



## frank63 (22 Juli 2022)

Euskirchen


----------



## SissyMFan (22 Juli 2022)

Flensburg


----------



## Marco2 (22 Juli 2022)

Gütersloh


----------



## Austin (22 Juli 2022)

Hildesheim


----------



## frank63 (22 Juli 2022)

Itzehoe


----------



## Austin (22 Juli 2022)

Jacksonville


----------



## Marco2 (22 Juli 2022)

Kleve


----------



## frank63 (22 Juli 2022)

Laboe


----------



## Austin (22 Juli 2022)

Minnesota


----------



## frank63 (22 Juli 2022)

Neapel


----------



## SissyMFan (22 Juli 2022)

Ochsenfurt


----------



## frank63 (22 Juli 2022)

Passau


----------



## SissyMFan (22 Juli 2022)

Qingdao


----------



## frank63 (22 Juli 2022)

Riad


----------



## SissyMFan (22 Juli 2022)

San Marino


----------



## frank63 (22 Juli 2022)

Tulsa


----------



## SissyMFan (22 Juli 2022)

Uppsala


----------



## frank63 (22 Juli 2022)

Vienenburg


----------



## SissyMFan (22 Juli 2022)

Wernigerode


----------



## frank63 (22 Juli 2022)

Xanten


----------



## SissyMFan (22 Juli 2022)

Yangon


----------



## Austin (22 Juli 2022)

Zülpich


----------



## SissyMFan (22 Juli 2022)

Altenburg


----------



## Austin (22 Juli 2022)

Balve


----------



## Cherubini (22 Juli 2022)

Cannes


----------



## frank63 (22 Juli 2022)

Dallas


----------



## Austin (22 Juli 2022)

Eureka


----------



## SissyMFan (22 Juli 2022)

Friedrichshafen


----------



## Austin (22 Juli 2022)

Göttingen


----------



## SissyMFan (22 Juli 2022)

Heilbad Heiligenstadt


----------



## frank63 (22 Juli 2022)

Idar Oberstein


----------



## Austin (22 Juli 2022)

Jülich


----------



## SissyMFan (22 Juli 2022)

Kassel


----------



## Austin (22 Juli 2022)

Langerwehe


----------



## SissyMFan (22 Juli 2022)

Meppen


----------



## Austin (22 Juli 2022)

Nöttingen


----------



## SissyMFan (22 Juli 2022)

Oberhof


----------



## Austin (22 Juli 2022)

Plauen


----------



## SissyMFan (22 Juli 2022)

Quedlinburg


----------



## Austin (23 Juli 2022)

Richmond


----------



## raised fist (23 Juli 2022)

schenefeld (welches, lasse ich offen )


----------



## Austin (23 Juli 2022)

Troisdorf


----------



## Max100 (23 Juli 2022)

Uder


----------



## Cherubini (23 Juli 2022)

Venlo


----------



## Marco2 (23 Juli 2022)

Winsen


----------



## Max100 (23 Juli 2022)

Xinbin


----------



## Cherubini (23 Juli 2022)

Ybbs an der Donau


----------



## Marco2 (23 Juli 2022)

Zwickau


----------



## Max100 (23 Juli 2022)

Ansbach


----------



## Marco2 (23 Juli 2022)

Bern


----------



## frank63 (23 Juli 2022)

Calw


----------



## SissyMFan (23 Juli 2022)

Dortmund


----------



## frank63 (23 Juli 2022)

Eystrup


----------



## SissyMFan (23 Juli 2022)

Frankenberg


----------



## rostlaube (23 Juli 2022)

Grünstadt


----------



## SissyMFan (23 Juli 2022)

Hammelburg


----------



## frank63 (23 Juli 2022)

Immenhausen


----------



## SissyMFan (23 Juli 2022)

Jerichow


----------



## frank63 (23 Juli 2022)

Kansas City


----------



## SissyMFan (23 Juli 2022)

Luxemburg


----------



## frank63 (23 Juli 2022)

Manchester


----------



## hanskasper (23 Juli 2022)

Nürnberg


----------



## frank63 (23 Juli 2022)

Oslo


----------



## hanskasper (23 Juli 2022)

Pettstadt


----------



## pold1 (23 Juli 2022)

Quedlinburg


----------



## frank63 (23 Juli 2022)

Rüsselsheim


----------



## SissyMFan (23 Juli 2022)

Sondershausen


----------



## frank63 (23 Juli 2022)

Tübingen


----------



## SissyMFan (23 Juli 2022)

Ummerstadt


----------



## Austin (23 Juli 2022)

Venlo


----------



## hanskasper (23 Juli 2022)

Wuhan


----------



## SissyMFan (23 Juli 2022)

Xian


----------



## frank63 (23 Juli 2022)

Yokohama


----------



## SissyMFan (23 Juli 2022)

Zeitz


----------



## Austin (23 Juli 2022)

Aue


----------



## frank63 (23 Juli 2022)

Borna


----------



## SissyMFan (23 Juli 2022)

Carlsfeld


----------



## frank63 (23 Juli 2022)

Donaueschingen


----------



## SissyMFan (23 Juli 2022)

Eisenach


----------



## frank63 (23 Juli 2022)

Florenz


----------



## wertzuiop007 (23 Juli 2022)

Gera


----------



## Austin (23 Juli 2022)

Hagen


----------



## SissyMFan (23 Juli 2022)

Iserlohn


----------



## Austin (23 Juli 2022)

Jakarta


----------



## SissyMFan (23 Juli 2022)

Kuala Lumpur


----------



## Austin (23 Juli 2022)

Lagos


----------



## wertzuiop007 (23 Juli 2022)

Mühlheim


----------



## SissyMFan (23 Juli 2022)

Northampton


----------



## wertzuiop007 (23 Juli 2022)

Oberhausen


----------



## Austin (23 Juli 2022)

Peterborough


----------



## wertzuiop007 (23 Juli 2022)

Quebec


----------



## SissyMFan (23 Juli 2022)

Rothenburg ob der Tauber


----------



## Austin (23 Juli 2022)

Southampton


----------



## wertzuiop007 (23 Juli 2022)

Trier


----------



## Austin (23 Juli 2022)

Umag


----------



## wertzuiop007 (23 Juli 2022)

Verl


----------



## SissyMFan (23 Juli 2022)

Weimar


----------



## wertzuiop007 (23 Juli 2022)

Xiamen


----------



## SissyMFan (23 Juli 2022)

Yamagata


----------



## wertzuiop007 (23 Juli 2022)

Zürich


----------



## frank63 (23 Juli 2022)

Austin


----------



## SissyMFan (23 Juli 2022)

Aabenraa (oder wie sich das schreibt)


----------



## Guckalucki (23 Juli 2022)

Chur


----------



## wertzuiop007 (23 Juli 2022)

detroit


----------



## Austin (23 Juli 2022)

Erding


----------



## Guckalucki (23 Juli 2022)

Freiburg


----------



## Austin (23 Juli 2022)

Gütersloh


----------



## SissyMFan (23 Juli 2022)

Harburg


----------



## Guckalucki (23 Juli 2022)

Inwil


----------



## SissyMFan (23 Juli 2022)

Jena


----------



## Guckalucki (23 Juli 2022)

Köln


----------



## Austin (23 Juli 2022)

Leipzig


----------



## SissyMFan (23 Juli 2022)

Merseburg


----------



## Austin (23 Juli 2022)

Nyon


----------



## SissyMFan (23 Juli 2022)

Offenburg


----------



## Guckalucki (23 Juli 2022)

Paderborn


----------



## SissyMFan (23 Juli 2022)

Quickborn


----------



## Guckalucki (23 Juli 2022)

Rain


----------



## SissyMFan (23 Juli 2022)

Saarbrücken


----------



## Guckalucki (23 Juli 2022)

Thun


----------



## SissyMFan (23 Juli 2022)

Uder


----------



## Austin (23 Juli 2022)

Versmold


----------



## SissyMFan (23 Juli 2022)

Walsrode


----------



## Guckalucki (23 Juli 2022)

Xuzhou


----------



## SissyMFan (23 Juli 2022)

York


----------



## Guckalucki (23 Juli 2022)

Zürich


----------



## Austin (23 Juli 2022)

Aurich


----------



## SissyMFan (23 Juli 2022)

Bremerhaven


----------



## Guckalucki (23 Juli 2022)

Colmar


----------



## SissyMFan (23 Juli 2022)

Dijon


----------



## frank63 (23 Juli 2022)

Eindhoven


----------



## SissyMFan (23 Juli 2022)

Freiberg


----------



## frank63 (23 Juli 2022)

Goslar


----------



## SissyMFan (23 Juli 2022)

Harzgerode


----------



## frank63 (23 Juli 2022)

Ihringen


----------



## SissyMFan (23 Juli 2022)

Jever


----------



## Austin (23 Juli 2022)

Kamen


----------



## SissyMFan (23 Juli 2022)

Ludwigsfelde


----------



## Austin (23 Juli 2022)

Mannheim


----------



## SissyMFan (23 Juli 2022)

Neustadt. Welches auch immer 😁


----------



## Austin (23 Juli 2022)

Ochsenhausen


----------



## SissyMFan (23 Juli 2022)

Pößneck


----------



## Austin (23 Juli 2022)

Quito


----------



## frank63 (23 Juli 2022)

Rheine


----------



## SissyMFan (23 Juli 2022)

Stadtallendorf


----------



## frank63 (23 Juli 2022)

Troisdorf


----------



## SissyMFan (23 Juli 2022)

Usedom


----------



## frank63 (23 Juli 2022)

Vechta


----------



## SissyMFan (23 Juli 2022)

Wolfsburg


----------



## frank63 (24 Juli 2022)

Xinbin


----------



## Austin (24 Juli 2022)

Ystad


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Juli 2022)

Zug


----------



## frank63 (24 Juli 2022)

Alabama


----------



## Austin (24 Juli 2022)

Burnley


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Juli 2022)

Cardiff


----------



## frank63 (24 Juli 2022)

Dover


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Juli 2022)

Edinburgh


----------



## Austin (24 Juli 2022)

Freiburg


----------



## frank63 (24 Juli 2022)

Genf


----------



## Austin (24 Juli 2022)

Hannover


----------



## frank63 (24 Juli 2022)

Istanbul


----------



## Austin (24 Juli 2022)

Jüchen


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Juli 2022)

Köthen


----------



## Austin (24 Juli 2022)

Lünten


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Juli 2022)

Meißen


----------



## Austin (24 Juli 2022)

Nördlingen


----------



## frank63 (24 Juli 2022)

Oberhausen


----------



## Austin (24 Juli 2022)

Paderborn


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Juli 2022)

Quellendorf


----------



## Austin (24 Juli 2022)

Rüsselsheim


----------



## frank63 (24 Juli 2022)

Sarajewo


----------



## Austin (24 Juli 2022)

Toledo


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Juli 2022)

Utrecht


----------



## jens4975 (24 Juli 2022)

Volendam


----------



## Austin (24 Juli 2022)

Wernigerode


----------



## Marco2 (24 Juli 2022)

Xanten


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Juli 2022)

Yach
Der einzige Ort Deutschlands, dessen Name mit Y beginnt 😁


----------



## Guckalucki (24 Juli 2022)

Zug


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Juli 2022)

Ahrensburg


----------



## Guckalucki (24 Juli 2022)

Bonn


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Juli 2022)

Calau


----------



## Guckalucki (24 Juli 2022)

Densbüren


----------



## frank63 (24 Juli 2022)

Emsdetten


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Juli 2022)

Falkenberg


----------



## Guckalucki (24 Juli 2022)

Gettnau


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Juli 2022)

Herne


----------



## Guckalucki (24 Juli 2022)

Inwil


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Juli 2022)

Jöhstadt


----------



## Guckalucki (24 Juli 2022)

Kriens


----------



## frank63 (24 Juli 2022)

Lübeck


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Juli 2022)

Montreux


----------



## Guckalucki (24 Juli 2022)

Neuchatel


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Juli 2022)

Oberhausen


----------



## frank63 (24 Juli 2022)

Passau


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Juli 2022)

Querfurt


----------



## frank63 (24 Juli 2022)

Ravenna


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Juli 2022)

Salerno


----------



## frank63 (24 Juli 2022)

Trittau


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Juli 2022)

Ushuaia


----------



## frank63 (24 Juli 2022)

Vlotho


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Juli 2022)

Werdau


----------



## frank63 (24 Juli 2022)

Xanten


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Juli 2022)

Yeovil


----------



## frank63 (24 Juli 2022)

Zwiesel


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Juli 2022)

Alfeld


----------



## frank63 (24 Juli 2022)

Braunlage


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Juli 2022)

Crawinkel


----------



## frank63 (24 Juli 2022)

Duisburg


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Juli 2022)

Emmerich


----------



## frank63 (24 Juli 2022)

Friesoythe


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Juli 2022)

Göppingen


----------



## frank63 (24 Juli 2022)

Honolulu


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Juli 2022)

Indianapolis


----------



## frank63 (24 Juli 2022)

Jerusalem


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Juli 2022)

Kuwait


----------



## frank63 (24 Juli 2022)

Liverpool


----------



## Marco2 (24 Juli 2022)

München


----------



## frank63 (24 Juli 2022)

Nassau


----------



## Marco2 (24 Juli 2022)

Oslo


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Juli 2022)

Passau


----------



## Guckalucki (24 Juli 2022)

Quarten


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Juli 2022)

Rosenheim


----------



## Guckalucki (24 Juli 2022)

Stuttgart


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Juli 2022)

Torgau


----------



## Guckalucki (24 Juli 2022)

Ulrichen


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Juli 2022)

Vechta


----------



## Guckalucki (24 Juli 2022)

Weimar


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Juli 2022)

Xanten
(der wohl meistgenannte Ort in diesem Spiel 😁)


----------



## Guckalucki (24 Juli 2022)

Yokohama


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Juli 2022)

Zwickau


----------



## frank63 (24 Juli 2022)

Amsterdam


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Juli 2022)

Buenos Aires


----------



## Guckalucki (24 Juli 2022)

Cusco


----------



## frank63 (24 Juli 2022)

Dardesheim


----------



## Guckalucki (24 Juli 2022)

Emden


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Juli 2022)

Frankfurt am Main


----------



## Guckalucki (24 Juli 2022)

Göppingen


----------



## frank63 (24 Juli 2022)

Hanau


----------



## Guckalucki (24 Juli 2022)

Ingolstadt


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Juli 2022)

Jübek


----------



## Guckalucki (24 Juli 2022)

Knutwil


----------



## frank63 (24 Juli 2022)

Lindau


----------



## Guckalucki (24 Juli 2022)

Malters


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Juli 2022)

Naumburg


----------



## Guckalucki (24 Juli 2022)

Oldenburg


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Juli 2022)

Papenburg


----------



## frank63 (24 Juli 2022)

Quakenbrück


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Juli 2022)

Regensburg


----------



## Guckalucki (24 Juli 2022)

Solingen


----------



## frank63 (24 Juli 2022)

Tornesch


----------



## jens4975 (24 Juli 2022)

Ulaanbaatar


----------



## frank63 (24 Juli 2022)

Venlo


----------



## jens4975 (24 Juli 2022)

Westbarthausen


----------



## frank63 (24 Juli 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Cherubini (24 Juli 2022)

Yokohama


----------



## rostlaube (24 Juli 2022)

Zwickau


----------



## frank63 (24 Juli 2022)

Alabama


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Juli 2022)

Bernau


----------



## rostlaube (24 Juli 2022)

Chemnitz


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Juli 2022)

Dippoldiswalde (oder kurz: Dipps)


----------



## frank63 (24 Juli 2022)

Eisenhüttenstadt


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Juli 2022)

Friedrichroda


----------



## frank63 (24 Juli 2022)

Gronau


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Juli 2022)

Hann. Münden


----------



## frank63 (24 Juli 2022)

Imola


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Juli 2022)

Jeonju


----------



## frank63 (24 Juli 2022)

Kairo


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Juli 2022)

Luanda


----------



## Cherubini (24 Juli 2022)

München


----------



## frank63 (24 Juli 2022)

Nauen


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Juli 2022)

Osaka


----------



## frank63 (24 Juli 2022)

Paderborn


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Juli 2022)

Quakenbrück


----------



## Cherubini (24 Juli 2022)

Riva del Garda


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Juli 2022)

Santo Domingo


----------



## Marco2 (24 Juli 2022)

Turin


----------



## Cherubini (24 Juli 2022)

Ulm


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Juli 2022)

Vöcklamarkt


----------



## Marco2 (24 Juli 2022)

Wolfsburg


----------



## frank63 (24 Juli 2022)

Xanten(Mein Lieblingsort)


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Juli 2022)

Yaoundé


----------



## Marco2 (24 Juli 2022)

Zürich


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Juli 2022)

Augsburg


----------



## frank63 (24 Juli 2022)

Beelitz


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Juli 2022)

Coswig (welches, dürft ihr euch aussuchen 😁)


----------



## frank63 (24 Juli 2022)

Dreieich


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Juli 2022)

Emmendingen


----------



## frank63 (24 Juli 2022)

Fürstenfeldbrück


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Juli 2022)

Göggingen


----------



## frank63 (24 Juli 2022)

Höxter


----------



## Guckalucki (24 Juli 2022)

Inwil


----------



## frank63 (24 Juli 2022)

Jork


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Juli 2022)

Klingenthal


----------



## Guckalucki (24 Juli 2022)

Ludwigsburg


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Juli 2022)

Mürzzuschlag


----------



## Guckalucki (24 Juli 2022)

Neuss


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Juli 2022)

Orleans


----------



## Guckalucki (24 Juli 2022)

St. *P*etersburg


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Juli 2022)

Quarmbeck


----------



## Guckalucki (24 Juli 2022)

Rothenburg


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Juli 2022)

Saarlouis


----------



## Guckalucki (24 Juli 2022)

Trondheim


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Juli 2022)

Uster


----------



## Guckalucki (24 Juli 2022)

Veltheim


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Juli 2022)

Wolkenburg


----------



## Guckalucki (24 Juli 2022)

Xi’an


----------



## Marco2 (24 Juli 2022)

Youngstown


----------



## Guckalucki (24 Juli 2022)

Zurzach


----------



## Austin (24 Juli 2022)

Aarhus


----------



## Marco2 (24 Juli 2022)

Bonn


----------



## Austin (24 Juli 2022)

Cham


----------



## Guckalucki (24 Juli 2022)

Delmenhorst


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Juli 2022)

Ebeleben


----------



## Austin (24 Juli 2022)

Fürth


----------



## Guckalucki (24 Juli 2022)

Gotha


----------



## Austin (24 Juli 2022)

Husum


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Juli 2022)

Iserlohn


----------



## Cherubini (24 Juli 2022)

Jakarta


----------



## Guckalucki (24 Juli 2022)

Köln


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Juli 2022)

Liestal


----------



## Guckalucki (24 Juli 2022)

Mainz


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Juli 2022)

Neuss


----------



## Austin (24 Juli 2022)

Olpe


----------



## Guckalucki (24 Juli 2022)

Paderborn


----------



## Austin (24 Juli 2022)

Quito


----------



## Guckalucki (24 Juli 2022)

Rimini


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Juli 2022)

Stockholm


----------



## Cherubini (24 Juli 2022)

Triest


----------



## Austin (24 Juli 2022)

Ulan Bator


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Juli 2022)

Vientiane


----------



## Austin (24 Juli 2022)

Wien


----------



## Guckalucki (24 Juli 2022)

Xuzhou


----------



## Austin (24 Juli 2022)

Youngstown


----------



## Guckalucki (24 Juli 2022)

Zuffenhausen


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Juli 2022)

Auerbach


----------



## Austin (24 Juli 2022)

Buxtehude


----------



## Guckalucki (24 Juli 2022)

Chur


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Juli 2022)

Davos


----------



## Guckalucki (24 Juli 2022)

Erding


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Juli 2022)

Fellbach


----------



## Austin (24 Juli 2022)

Günzburg


----------



## Guckalucki (24 Juli 2022)

Helsinki


----------



## Cherubini (24 Juli 2022)

Islamabad


----------



## Guckalucki (24 Juli 2022)

Jerusalem


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Juli 2022)

Khartoum


----------



## Guckalucki (24 Juli 2022)

Lima


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Juli 2022)

Magdeburg


----------



## Guckalucki (24 Juli 2022)

Neuenkirch


----------



## frank63 (24 Juli 2022)

Ottweiler


----------



## Austin (24 Juli 2022)

Porto


----------



## Cherubini (24 Juli 2022)

Queens


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Juli 2022)

Rüdersdorf


----------



## frank63 (24 Juli 2022)

Speyer


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Juli 2022)

Tübingen


----------



## frank63 (24 Juli 2022)

Uslar


----------



## Cherubini (24 Juli 2022)

Venedig


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Juli 2022)

Worms


----------



## frank63 (24 Juli 2022)

Xanten


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Juli 2022)

Yeovil


----------



## frank63 (24 Juli 2022)

Zeven


----------



## Austin (24 Juli 2022)

Ahaus


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Juli 2022)

Brühl


----------



## frank63 (24 Juli 2022)

Coppenbrügge


----------



## Austin (25 Juli 2022)

Detroit


----------



## Hope (25 Juli 2022)

Egilsstadir


----------



## jens4975 (25 Juli 2022)

Fuschl am See


----------



## Marco2 (25 Juli 2022)

Gelsenkirchen


----------



## Max100 (25 Juli 2022)

Hoyerswerda


----------



## Cherubini (25 Juli 2022)

Icking


----------



## Guckalucki (25 Juli 2022)

Jacksonville


----------



## Marco2 (25 Juli 2022)

Kumhausen


----------



## Max100 (25 Juli 2022)

Luzern


----------



## Guckalucki (25 Juli 2022)

Münster


----------



## Max100 (25 Juli 2022)

Nashville


----------



## Marco2 (25 Juli 2022)

Odessa


----------



## SissyMFan (25 Juli 2022)

Pirmasens


----------



## frank63 (25 Juli 2022)

Querfurt


----------



## SissyMFan (25 Juli 2022)

Rüsselsheim


----------



## Marco2 (25 Juli 2022)

Saarbrücken


----------



## SissyMFan (25 Juli 2022)

Terezin


----------



## frank63 (25 Juli 2022)

Uetersen


----------



## SissyMFan (25 Juli 2022)

Vienenburg


----------



## frank63 (25 Juli 2022)

Wunstorf


----------



## SissyMFan (25 Juli 2022)

Xining


----------



## frank63 (25 Juli 2022)

Yonkers


----------



## SissyMFan (25 Juli 2022)

Ziegenrück


----------



## Marco2 (25 Juli 2022)

Augsburg


----------



## frank63 (25 Juli 2022)

Baunatal


----------



## Marco2 (25 Juli 2022)

Clausen


----------



## SissyMFan (25 Juli 2022)

Deggendorf


----------



## frank63 (25 Juli 2022)

Espelkamp


----------



## SissyMFan (25 Juli 2022)

Frankfurt/Oder


----------



## Marco2 (25 Juli 2022)

Gießen


----------



## SissyMFan (25 Juli 2022)

Heidenheim


----------



## frank63 (25 Juli 2022)

Inzell


----------



## SissyMFan (25 Juli 2022)

Jänschwalde


----------



## Cherubini (25 Juli 2022)

Kematen


----------



## frank63 (25 Juli 2022)

Lüneburg


----------



## SissyMFan (25 Juli 2022)

Moritzburg


----------



## frank63 (25 Juli 2022)

Nordhorn


----------



## SissyMFan (25 Juli 2022)

Oberweißbach


----------



## frank63 (25 Juli 2022)

Preussich Oldendorf


----------



## SissyMFan (25 Juli 2022)

Quelle


----------



## frank63 (25 Juli 2022)

Radeberg


----------



## SissyMFan (25 Juli 2022)

Schkeuditz


----------



## Cherubini (25 Juli 2022)

Toronto


----------



## SissyMFan (25 Juli 2022)

Unterwellenborn


----------



## frank63 (25 Juli 2022)

Velbert


----------



## SissyMFan (25 Juli 2022)

Vockerode


----------



## Max100 (25 Juli 2022)

Wismar


----------



## SissyMFan (25 Juli 2022)

Xanten


----------



## frank63 (25 Juli 2022)

Yonkers


----------



## SissyMFan (25 Juli 2022)

Zschopau


----------



## frank63 (25 Juli 2022)

Alzey


----------



## SissyMFan (25 Juli 2022)

Bad Berka


----------



## frank63 (25 Juli 2022)

Cuxhaven


----------



## SissyMFan (25 Juli 2022)

Duisburg


----------



## frank63 (25 Juli 2022)

Eutin


----------



## SissyMFan (25 Juli 2022)

Feldbach


----------



## pold1 (25 Juli 2022)

Grenoble


----------



## frank63 (25 Juli 2022)

Hatten


----------



## SissyMFan (25 Juli 2022)

Ilmenau


----------



## jens4975 (25 Juli 2022)

Jerichow


----------



## SissyMFan (25 Juli 2022)

Karlshagen


----------



## jens4975 (25 Juli 2022)

Libreville


----------



## Cherubini (25 Juli 2022)

Miami


----------



## SissyMFan (25 Juli 2022)

Northampton


----------



## Cherubini (25 Juli 2022)

Oslo


----------



## SissyMFan (25 Juli 2022)

Portsmouth


----------



## Cherubini (25 Juli 2022)

Quebec


----------



## jens4975 (25 Juli 2022)

Runkel


----------



## SissyMFan (25 Juli 2022)

Sheffield


----------



## frank63 (25 Juli 2022)

Traunstein


----------



## SissyMFan (25 Juli 2022)

Utrecht


----------



## frank63 (25 Juli 2022)

Venlo


----------



## SissyMFan (25 Juli 2022)

Wien


----------



## frank63 (25 Juli 2022)

Xanten


----------



## SissyMFan (25 Juli 2022)

Y (Ja, genau das hier)


----------



## Cherubini (25 Juli 2022)

Zwickau


----------



## SissyMFan (25 Juli 2022)

Åbo


----------



## Marco2 (25 Juli 2022)

Bern


----------



## SissyMFan (25 Juli 2022)

Chomutov


----------



## Marco2 (25 Juli 2022)

Deppendorf


----------



## frank63 (25 Juli 2022)

Eisenhüttenstadt


----------



## SissyMFan (25 Juli 2022)

Friedrichshafen


----------



## frank63 (25 Juli 2022)

Genua


----------



## SissyMFan (25 Juli 2022)

Harrachov


----------



## Marco2 (25 Juli 2022)

Ibbenbüren


----------



## SissyMFan (25 Juli 2022)

Jönköping


----------



## frank63 (25 Juli 2022)

Kopenhagen


----------



## SissyMFan (25 Juli 2022)

Linköping


----------



## Marco2 (25 Juli 2022)

Minden


----------



## SissyMFan (25 Juli 2022)

Neubrandenburg


----------



## Marco2 (25 Juli 2022)

Obersdorf


----------



## SissyMFan (25 Juli 2022)

Plauen


----------



## frank63 (25 Juli 2022)

Quedlinburg


----------



## Marco2 (25 Juli 2022)

Regensburg


----------



## Guckalucki (25 Juli 2022)

Salzburg


----------



## SissyMFan (25 Juli 2022)

Toronto


----------



## Guckalucki (25 Juli 2022)

Uppsala


----------



## SissyMFan (25 Juli 2022)

Vancouver


----------



## Marco2 (25 Juli 2022)

Wolfsburg


----------



## SissyMFan (25 Juli 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Guckalucki (25 Juli 2022)

York


----------



## SissyMFan (25 Juli 2022)

Zandvoort


----------



## Guckalucki (25 Juli 2022)

Aachen


----------



## Marco2 (25 Juli 2022)

Bonn


----------



## Guckalucki (25 Juli 2022)

Cham


----------



## Marco2 (25 Juli 2022)

Detmold


----------



## Guckalucki (25 Juli 2022)

Essen


----------



## SissyMFan (25 Juli 2022)

Freiburg


----------



## Guckalucki (25 Juli 2022)

Glasgow


----------



## SissyMFan (25 Juli 2022)

Haßloch


----------



## Guckalucki (25 Juli 2022)

Istanbul


----------



## Marco2 (25 Juli 2022)

Jerusalem


----------



## Guckalucki (25 Juli 2022)

Konstanz


----------



## frank63 (25 Juli 2022)

Liebenburg


----------



## Guckalucki (25 Juli 2022)

Mainz


----------



## Marco2 (25 Juli 2022)

Nienburg


----------



## SissyMFan (25 Juli 2022)

Netphen


----------



## Guckalucki (25 Juli 2022)

Oldenburg


----------



## SissyMFan (25 Juli 2022)

Pirna


----------



## Guckalucki (25 Juli 2022)

Quebec


----------



## SissyMFan (25 Juli 2022)

Radstadt


----------



## Guckalucki (25 Juli 2022)

Solingen


----------



## SissyMFan (25 Juli 2022)

Treffurt


----------



## Guckalucki (25 Juli 2022)

Unterengstringen


----------



## frank63 (25 Juli 2022)

Varel


----------



## Guckalucki (25 Juli 2022)

Weimar


----------



## frank63 (25 Juli 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Guckalucki (25 Juli 2022)

Yamasaki


----------



## SissyMFan (25 Juli 2022)

Zakopane


----------



## frank63 (25 Juli 2022)

Aurich


----------



## jens4975 (25 Juli 2022)

Bethlehem


----------



## Guckalucki (25 Juli 2022)

Chur


----------



## SissyMFan (25 Juli 2022)

Detroit


----------



## Guckalucki (25 Juli 2022)

Ebikon


----------



## Marco2 (25 Juli 2022)

Fürth


----------



## Guckalucki (25 Juli 2022)

Greppen


----------



## SissyMFan (25 Juli 2022)

Honolulu


----------



## Marco2 (25 Juli 2022)

Illingen


----------



## Guckalucki (25 Juli 2022)

Jericho


----------



## frank63 (25 Juli 2022)

Konstanz


----------



## Guckalucki (25 Juli 2022)

Lexington


----------



## SissyMFan (25 Juli 2022)

Minneapolis


----------



## Guckalucki (25 Juli 2022)

Norwich


----------



## Marco2 (25 Juli 2022)

Oberammergau


----------



## SissyMFan (25 Juli 2022)

Pasadena


----------



## Guckalucki (25 Juli 2022)

Quito


----------



## SissyMFan (25 Juli 2022)

Rio de Janeiro


----------



## Guckalucki (25 Juli 2022)

San Sebastian

ich muss, gn8 alle, bis bald


----------



## SissyMFan (25 Juli 2022)

Tucson


----------



## frank63 (26 Juli 2022)

Unna


----------



## Marco2 (26 Juli 2022)

Völklingen


----------



## SissyMFan (26 Juli 2022)

Weißwasser


----------



## Guckalucki (26 Juli 2022)

Xiamen


----------



## Cherubini (26 Juli 2022)

Ystad


----------



## Max100 (26 Juli 2022)

Zittau


----------



## Guckalucki (26 Juli 2022)

Aarberg


----------



## Akrueger100 (26 Juli 2022)

*Bad Orb*


----------



## Guckalucki (26 Juli 2022)

Celle


----------



## Marco2 (26 Juli 2022)

Dortnund


----------



## rostlaube (26 Juli 2022)

Eisleben


----------



## Max100 (26 Juli 2022)

Fürstenwalde


----------



## Marco2 (26 Juli 2022)

Groningen


----------



## Max100 (26 Juli 2022)

Heilsbronn


----------



## Guckalucki (26 Juli 2022)

Indianapolis


----------



## Max100 (26 Juli 2022)

Jänschwalde


----------



## Guckalucki (26 Juli 2022)

Kampala


----------



## Max100 (26 Juli 2022)

Löbau


----------



## Marco2 (26 Juli 2022)

Minden


----------



## rostlaube (26 Juli 2022)

Nassau


----------



## Marco2 (26 Juli 2022)

Oslo


----------



## frank63 (26 Juli 2022)

Philadelphia


----------



## Guckalucki (26 Juli 2022)

Quebec


----------



## frank63 (26 Juli 2022)

Rodgau


----------



## Guckalucki (26 Juli 2022)

Scottsdale


----------



## frank63 (26 Juli 2022)

Trebbin


----------



## Guckalucki (26 Juli 2022)

Udine


----------



## frank63 (26 Juli 2022)

Völklingen


----------



## Guckalucki (26 Juli 2022)

Wolfenbüttel


----------



## frank63 (26 Juli 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Guckalucki (26 Juli 2022)

Yuma


----------



## frank63 (26 Juli 2022)

Zwickau


----------



## Guckalucki (26 Juli 2022)

Amarillo


----------



## Max100 (26 Juli 2022)

Bozen


----------



## frank63 (26 Juli 2022)

Coesfeld


----------



## Max100 (26 Juli 2022)

Darmstadt


----------



## frank63 (26 Juli 2022)

Eschershausen


----------



## Guckalucki (26 Juli 2022)

Fremont


----------



## frank63 (26 Juli 2022)

Garbsen


----------



## Marco2 (26 Juli 2022)

Hanau


----------



## frank63 (26 Juli 2022)

Innsbruck


----------



## Guckalucki (26 Juli 2022)

Jülich


----------



## frank63 (26 Juli 2022)

Kairo


----------



## Guckalucki (26 Juli 2022)

Leimen


----------



## rostlaube (26 Juli 2022)

Mannheim


----------



## Guckalucki (26 Juli 2022)

Norfolk


----------



## frank63 (26 Juli 2022)

Osnabrück


----------



## rostlaube (26 Juli 2022)

Passau


----------



## Guckalucki (26 Juli 2022)

Quinten


----------



## frank63 (26 Juli 2022)

Rellingen


----------



## Guckalucki (26 Juli 2022)

Sacramento


----------



## rostlaube (26 Juli 2022)

Tuttlingen


----------



## Guckalucki (26 Juli 2022)

Utqiaġvik​


----------



## rostlaube (26 Juli 2022)

Vielseck


----------



## Guckalucki (26 Juli 2022)

Wichita


----------



## milf fan (26 Juli 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Guckalucki (26 Juli 2022)

Yermo


----------



## rostlaube (26 Juli 2022)

Zwickau


----------



## Guckalucki (26 Juli 2022)

Alamo


----------



## hanskasper (26 Juli 2022)

Bergamo


----------



## Guckalucki (26 Juli 2022)

Celle


----------



## hanskasper (26 Juli 2022)

Droben


----------



## Guckalucki (26 Juli 2022)

Ebikon


----------



## Rolli (26 Juli 2022)

Frankfurt/Oder


----------



## frank63 (26 Juli 2022)

Gross Gerau


----------



## Rolli (26 Juli 2022)

Herne


----------



## frank63 (26 Juli 2022)

Iserlohn


----------



## Rolli (26 Juli 2022)

Jülich


----------



## frank63 (26 Juli 2022)

Krefeld


----------



## Rolli (26 Juli 2022)

Langenfeld


----------



## frank63 (26 Juli 2022)

Meine


----------



## Rolli (26 Juli 2022)

Neuss


----------



## frank63 (26 Juli 2022)

Oelde


----------



## Guckalucki (26 Juli 2022)

Passau


----------



## Rolli (26 Juli 2022)

Quakenbrück


----------



## frank63 (26 Juli 2022)

Ratingen


----------



## rostlaube (26 Juli 2022)

Sankt Leon-Rot


----------



## hanskasper (26 Juli 2022)

Teheran


----------



## Guckalucki (26 Juli 2022)

Ulrichen


----------



## Rolli (26 Juli 2022)

Viersen


----------



## frank63 (26 Juli 2022)

Winnipeg


----------



## Rolli (26 Juli 2022)

Xanten


----------



## frank63 (26 Juli 2022)

Yokohama


----------



## Rolli (26 Juli 2022)

Zürich


----------



## frank63 (26 Juli 2022)

Augsburg


----------



## Rolli (26 Juli 2022)

Bielefeld


----------



## Guckalucki (26 Juli 2022)

Chicago


----------



## Rolli (26 Juli 2022)

Dinslaken


----------



## milf fan (26 Juli 2022)

Essen


----------



## Rolli (26 Juli 2022)

Fulda


----------



## milf fan (26 Juli 2022)

Gelsenkirchen


----------



## Rolli (26 Juli 2022)

Halle


----------



## Marco2 (26 Juli 2022)

Ingolstadt


----------



## Rolli (26 Juli 2022)

Jülich


----------



## Marco2 (26 Juli 2022)

Kaiserslautern


----------



## Rolli (26 Juli 2022)

Lübeck


----------



## Marco2 (26 Juli 2022)

Madrid


----------



## Rolli (26 Juli 2022)

Nürn*berg*


----------



## Marco2 (26 Juli 2022)

Oberhausen


----------



## Rolli (26 Juli 2022)

Paderborn


----------



## wertzuiop007 (26 Juli 2022)

Quickborn


----------



## TNT (26 Juli 2022)

Regen


----------



## Marco2 (26 Juli 2022)

Rüsselsheim


----------



## wertzuiop007 (26 Juli 2022)

Siegen


----------



## Marco2 (26 Juli 2022)

Trier


----------



## wertzuiop007 (26 Juli 2022)

Ulm


----------



## Rolli (26 Juli 2022)

Velbert


----------



## Marco2 (26 Juli 2022)

Wachau


----------



## wertzuiop007 (26 Juli 2022)

xanten


----------



## TNT (26 Juli 2022)

Yokohama


----------



## wertzuiop007 (26 Juli 2022)

Zürich


----------



## TNT (26 Juli 2022)

Allenstein


----------



## Marco2 (26 Juli 2022)

Bern


----------



## SissyMFan (26 Juli 2022)

Calden


----------



## Marco2 (26 Juli 2022)

Dachau


----------



## SissyMFan (26 Juli 2022)

Eggenfelden


----------



## Marco2 (26 Juli 2022)

Fulda


----------



## SissyMFan (26 Juli 2022)

Gera


----------



## Marco2 (26 Juli 2022)

Hamburg


----------



## SissyMFan (26 Juli 2022)

Ilsenburg


----------



## Marco2 (26 Juli 2022)

Jena


----------



## SissyMFan (26 Juli 2022)

Karlsruhe


----------



## rostlaube (26 Juli 2022)

Limburg an der Lahn


----------



## SissyMFan (26 Juli 2022)

Merseburg


----------



## Guckalucki (26 Juli 2022)

Norwich


----------



## SissyMFan (26 Juli 2022)

Oberhof


----------



## Guckalucki (26 Juli 2022)

Perth


----------



## Rolli (26 Juli 2022)

Qingdao


----------



## SissyMFan (26 Juli 2022)

Rom.


----------



## hoppel4711 (26 Juli 2022)

Stettin


----------



## Guckalucki (26 Juli 2022)

Tucson


----------



## SissyMFan (26 Juli 2022)

Uppsala


----------



## Guckalucki (26 Juli 2022)

Visalia


----------



## Rolli (26 Juli 2022)

Wuppertal


----------



## Guckalucki (26 Juli 2022)

Xiamen


----------



## Rolli (26 Juli 2022)

Yuma


----------



## SissyMFan (26 Juli 2022)

Zweibrücken


----------



## Guckalucki (26 Juli 2022)

Alajuela


----------



## Marco2 (26 Juli 2022)

Bernau


----------



## Guckalucki (26 Juli 2022)

Cartago


----------



## SissyMFan (26 Juli 2022)

Delitzsch


----------



## Guckalucki (26 Juli 2022)

Engelberg


----------



## SissyMFan (26 Juli 2022)

Freiburg im Breisgau


----------



## Guckalucki (26 Juli 2022)

Göteborg


----------



## Rolli (26 Juli 2022)

Hamburg


----------



## Guckalucki (26 Juli 2022)

Ipís


----------



## SissyMFan (26 Juli 2022)

Jever


----------



## Rolli (26 Juli 2022)

Köln


----------



## Guckalucki (26 Juli 2022)

Lima


----------



## SissyMFan (26 Juli 2022)

Meppen


----------



## Guckalucki (26 Juli 2022)

Nidau


----------



## Marco2 (26 Juli 2022)

Oberhausen


----------



## Guckalucki (26 Juli 2022)

Puntarenas


----------



## SissyMFan (26 Juli 2022)

Quezon City


----------



## Guckalucki (26 Juli 2022)

Rabat


----------



## SissyMFan (26 Juli 2022)

Santiago


----------



## Guckalucki (26 Juli 2022)

Turrialba


----------



## Austin (27 Juli 2022)

Umag


----------



## Guckalucki (27 Juli 2022)

Venedig


----------



## Austin (27 Juli 2022)

Wien


----------



## Guckalucki (27 Juli 2022)

Xi’An


----------



## Austin (27 Juli 2022)

Yeovil


----------



## Guckalucki (27 Juli 2022)

Zug


----------



## jens4975 (27 Juli 2022)

Augusta


----------



## Guckalucki (27 Juli 2022)

Brig


----------



## Austin (27 Juli 2022)

Colchester


----------



## Guckalucki (27 Juli 2022)

Dover


----------



## Austin (27 Juli 2022)

Exeter


----------



## Guckalucki (27 Juli 2022)

Fort William


----------



## Austin (27 Juli 2022)

Göteborg


----------



## Guckalucki (27 Juli 2022)

Honolulu


----------



## Austin (27 Juli 2022)

Idar Oberstein


----------



## Max100 (27 Juli 2022)

Jüterbog


----------



## Guckalucki (27 Juli 2022)

Kerpen


----------



## Cherubini (27 Juli 2022)

Limone sul Garda


----------



## Guckalucki (27 Juli 2022)

Mexico-City


----------



## Max100 (27 Juli 2022)

Nairobi


----------



## Guckalucki (27 Juli 2022)

Ottawa


----------



## Marco2 (27 Juli 2022)

Pfaffenhofen


----------



## Max100 (27 Juli 2022)

Quarnstedt


----------



## Guckalucki (27 Juli 2022)

Reno


----------



## Marco2 (27 Juli 2022)

Stuttgart


----------



## Guckalucki (27 Juli 2022)

Toledo


----------



## Marco2 (27 Juli 2022)

Unterhaching


----------



## Max100 (27 Juli 2022)

Versmold


----------



## Marco2 (27 Juli 2022)

Warschau


----------



## Max100 (27 Juli 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Guckalucki (27 Juli 2022)

Youngstown


----------



## Marco2 (27 Juli 2022)

Zürich


----------



## frank63 (27 Juli 2022)

Ahrensburg


----------



## Marco2 (27 Juli 2022)

Bern


----------



## frank63 (27 Juli 2022)

Coppenbrügge


----------



## Marco2 (27 Juli 2022)

Dover


----------



## SissyMFan (27 Juli 2022)

Emden


----------



## frank63 (27 Juli 2022)

Friesoythe


----------



## SissyMFan (27 Juli 2022)

Grünwald


----------



## frank63 (27 Juli 2022)

Höxter


----------



## SissyMFan (27 Juli 2022)

Innsbruck


----------



## frank63 (27 Juli 2022)

Jever


----------



## SissyMFan (27 Juli 2022)

Kettwig


----------



## frank63 (27 Juli 2022)

London


----------



## Guckalucki (27 Juli 2022)

Malters


----------



## SissyMFan (27 Juli 2022)

Nossen


----------



## frank63 (27 Juli 2022)

Ochsenfurt


----------



## Guckalucki (27 Juli 2022)

Perth


----------



## SissyMFan (27 Juli 2022)

Quedlinburg


----------



## frank63 (27 Juli 2022)

Rom


----------



## SissyMFan (27 Juli 2022)

Strasburg


----------



## frank63 (27 Juli 2022)

Trelleborg


----------



## SissyMFan (27 Juli 2022)

Umeå


----------



## frank63 (27 Juli 2022)

Växjö


----------



## SissyMFan (27 Juli 2022)

Wilkau-Haßlau


----------



## frank63 (27 Juli 2022)

Xanten


----------



## SissyMFan (27 Juli 2022)

York


----------



## frank63 (27 Juli 2022)

Zarrenthin


----------



## SissyMFan (27 Juli 2022)

Arendsee


----------



## frank63 (27 Juli 2022)

Bergen


----------



## jens4975 (27 Juli 2022)

Chișinău


----------



## Max100 (27 Juli 2022)

Dachau


----------



## SissyMFan (27 Juli 2022)

Ee


----------



## frank63 (27 Juli 2022)

Flensburg


----------



## Max100 (27 Juli 2022)

Groß-Gerau


----------



## frank63 (27 Juli 2022)

Heide


----------



## Max100 (27 Juli 2022)

Istanbul


----------



## frank63 (27 Juli 2022)

Jade


----------



## Max100 (27 Juli 2022)

Kamenz


----------



## frank63 (27 Juli 2022)

Lingen


----------



## Rolli (27 Juli 2022)

Mainz


----------



## frank63 (27 Juli 2022)

Nassau


----------



## Rolli (27 Juli 2022)

Olpe


----------



## frank63 (27 Juli 2022)

Pfaffenhofen


----------



## SissyMFan (27 Juli 2022)

Quito


----------



## apsalon (27 Juli 2022)

Reykjavík


----------



## SissyMFan (27 Juli 2022)

Schweinfurt


----------



## frank63 (27 Juli 2022)

Tauberbischofsheim


----------



## SissyMFan (27 Juli 2022)

Uster


----------



## frank63 (27 Juli 2022)

Valencia


----------



## SissyMFan (27 Juli 2022)

Wrocław


----------



## frank63 (27 Juli 2022)

Xanten


----------



## SissyMFan (27 Juli 2022)

Yamagata


----------



## frank63 (27 Juli 2022)

Zinnowitz


----------



## SissyMFan (27 Juli 2022)

Aachen


----------



## frank63 (27 Juli 2022)

Belgrad


----------



## SissyMFan (27 Juli 2022)

Caracas


----------



## frank63 (27 Juli 2022)

Dorchester


----------



## Rolli (27 Juli 2022)

Essen


----------



## TNT (27 Juli 2022)

Formatera


----------



## Rolli (27 Juli 2022)

Gronau


----------



## TNT (27 Juli 2022)

Hanau


----------



## Rolli (27 Juli 2022)

Iserlohn


----------



## TNT (27 Juli 2022)

Jena


----------



## Rolli (27 Juli 2022)

Karlsruhe


----------



## TNT (27 Juli 2022)

Linz


----------



## Rolli (27 Juli 2022)

München


----------



## TNT (27 Juli 2022)

Nürnberg


----------



## frank63 (27 Juli 2022)

Oschatz


----------



## Rolli (27 Juli 2022)

Peine


----------



## frank63 (27 Juli 2022)

Querfurt


----------



## Rolli (27 Juli 2022)

Rheine


----------



## TNT (27 Juli 2022)

Salzburg


----------



## Rolli (27 Juli 2022)

Turin


----------



## frank63 (27 Juli 2022)

Uelzen


----------



## TNT (27 Juli 2022)

Viechtach


----------



## Rolli (27 Juli 2022)

Wipperfürth


----------



## TNT (27 Juli 2022)

Xi'an


----------



## frank63 (27 Juli 2022)

Yokohama


----------



## Rolli (27 Juli 2022)

Zublin


----------



## SissyMFan (27 Juli 2022)

Alicante


----------



## Rolli (27 Juli 2022)

Berlin


----------



## SissyMFan (27 Juli 2022)

Chicago


----------



## TNT (27 Juli 2022)

Dover


----------



## frank63 (27 Juli 2022)

Emsdetten


----------



## TNT (27 Juli 2022)

Fürth


----------



## SissyMFan (27 Juli 2022)

Greenwich


----------



## frank63 (27 Juli 2022)

Helsingborg


----------



## TNT (27 Juli 2022)

Ingolstadt


----------



## SissyMFan (27 Juli 2022)

Jefferson City


----------



## TNT (27 Juli 2022)

Kansas


----------



## SissyMFan (27 Juli 2022)

Los Angeles


----------



## Rolli (27 Juli 2022)

Madrid


----------



## SissyMFan (27 Juli 2022)

New York


----------



## TNT (27 Juli 2022)

Oldenburg


----------



## Rolli (27 Juli 2022)

Porto


----------



## TNT (27 Juli 2022)

Quedlinburg


----------



## Rolli (27 Juli 2022)

Regensburg


----------



## TNT (27 Juli 2022)

Schweinfurt


----------



## SissyMFan (27 Juli 2022)

Troisdorf


----------



## Rolli (27 Juli 2022)

Ulm


----------



## SissyMFan (27 Juli 2022)

Vancouver


----------



## TNT (27 Juli 2022)

Würzburg


----------



## Rolli (27 Juli 2022)

Xanten


----------



## TNT (27 Juli 2022)

Yokohama


----------



## SissyMFan (27 Juli 2022)

Zeitz


----------



## TNT (27 Juli 2022)

Ansbach


----------



## Rolli (27 Juli 2022)

Berlin


----------



## SissyMFan (27 Juli 2022)

Calau


----------



## TNT (27 Juli 2022)

Dorsten


----------



## SissyMFan (27 Juli 2022)

Eisleben


----------



## TNT (27 Juli 2022)

Furth im Wald


----------



## SissyMFan (27 Juli 2022)

Görlitz


----------



## Rolli (27 Juli 2022)

Hildesheim


----------



## SissyMFan (27 Juli 2022)

Insterburg

(auf Russisch Tschernjachowsk, passt aber nicht 😁 )


----------



## TNT (27 Juli 2022)

Jakarta


----------



## Marco2 (27 Juli 2022)

Kaiserslautern


----------



## SissyMFan (27 Juli 2022)

Lübeck


----------



## Rolli (27 Juli 2022)

Magdeburg


----------



## Cherubini (27 Juli 2022)

Nantes


----------



## SissyMFan (27 Juli 2022)

Oberhausen


----------



## Rolli (27 Juli 2022)

Pforzheim


----------



## SissyMFan (27 Juli 2022)

Querfurt


----------



## TNT (27 Juli 2022)

Rüdesheim


----------



## SissyMFan (27 Juli 2022)

Sanaa


----------



## Rolli (27 Juli 2022)

Toronto


----------



## SissyMFan (27 Juli 2022)

Ushuaia


----------



## Guckalucki (27 Juli 2022)

Victoria


----------



## Marco2 (27 Juli 2022)

Winsen


----------



## SissyMFan (27 Juli 2022)

Xi'an


----------



## Guckalucki (27 Juli 2022)

Yokohama


----------



## SissyMFan (27 Juli 2022)

Zittau


----------



## Rolli (27 Juli 2022)

Aachen


----------



## Guckalucki (27 Juli 2022)

Buxtehude


----------



## Marco2 (27 Juli 2022)

Celle


----------



## SissyMFan (27 Juli 2022)

Düsseldorf


----------



## Rolli (27 Juli 2022)

Emden


----------



## Guckalucki (27 Juli 2022)

Fürth


----------



## SissyMFan (27 Juli 2022)

Güntersberge


----------



## Guckalucki (27 Juli 2022)

Hameln


----------



## SissyMFan (27 Juli 2022)

Ingolstadt


----------



## Guckalucki (27 Juli 2022)

Jakarta


----------



## SissyMFan (27 Juli 2022)

Khartoum


----------



## Guckalucki (27 Juli 2022)

Ludwigsburg


----------



## Marco2 (27 Juli 2022)

Minden


----------



## SissyMFan (27 Juli 2022)

Nienburg


----------



## Guckalucki (27 Juli 2022)

Oldenburg


----------



## Marco2 (27 Juli 2022)

Plauen


----------



## SissyMFan (27 Juli 2022)

Quickborn


----------



## Guckalucki (27 Juli 2022)

Rio de Janeiro


----------



## SissyMFan (27 Juli 2022)

Santos


----------



## Guckalucki (27 Juli 2022)

Tucson


----------



## Rolli (27 Juli 2022)

Uelzen


----------



## SissyMFan (27 Juli 2022)

Veilsdorf


----------



## Guckalucki (27 Juli 2022)

Waiblingen


----------



## rostlaube (27 Juli 2022)

Xanten


----------



## SissyMFan (27 Juli 2022)

Youngstown


----------



## Guckalucki (27 Juli 2022)

Zamunda


----------



## Rolli (27 Juli 2022)

Augsburg


----------



## SissyMFan (27 Juli 2022)

Brügge


----------



## Rolli (27 Juli 2022)

Cannstatt


----------



## SissyMFan (27 Juli 2022)

Dresden


----------



## Rolli (27 Juli 2022)

Esslingen


----------



## rostlaube (27 Juli 2022)

Frankfurt a. d. Oder


----------



## SissyMFan (27 Juli 2022)

Genua


----------



## Rolli (27 Juli 2022)

Heinsberg


----------



## Guckalucki (27 Juli 2022)

Ingolstadt


----------



## Rolli (27 Juli 2022)

Jülich


----------



## Guckalucki (27 Juli 2022)

Kerpen


----------



## SissyMFan (27 Juli 2022)

Lehrte


----------



## Rolli (27 Juli 2022)

Maastricht


----------



## Guckalucki (27 Juli 2022)

Norwich


----------



## SissyMFan (27 Juli 2022)

Oberndorf


----------



## Rolli (27 Juli 2022)

Pinneberg


----------



## SissyMFan (27 Juli 2022)

Quittelsdorf


----------



## Guckalucki (27 Juli 2022)

Rimini


----------



## Rolli (27 Juli 2022)

Sydney


----------



## SissyMFan (27 Juli 2022)

Turin


----------



## Guckalucki (27 Juli 2022)

Urdorf


----------



## SissyMFan (27 Juli 2022)

Venedig


----------



## Guckalucki (27 Juli 2022)

Winnenden


----------



## SissyMFan (27 Juli 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Guckalucki (27 Juli 2022)

Yokohama


----------



## SissyMFan (27 Juli 2022)

Zwickau


----------



## Guckalucki (27 Juli 2022)

Aachen


----------



## SissyMFan (27 Juli 2022)

Burghausen


----------



## Guckalucki (27 Juli 2022)

Celle


----------



## SissyMFan (27 Juli 2022)

Dessau


----------



## Guckalucki (27 Juli 2022)

Emden


----------



## Rolli (27 Juli 2022)

Fulda


----------



## SissyMFan (28 Juli 2022)

Greiz


----------



## Marco2 (28 Juli 2022)

Homburg


----------



## Max100 (28 Juli 2022)

Inzell


----------



## Marco2 (28 Juli 2022)

Jerusalem


----------



## Max100 (28 Juli 2022)

Koblenz


----------



## Marco2 (28 Juli 2022)

Liverpool


----------



## Max100 (28 Juli 2022)

Memmingen


----------



## Marco2 (28 Juli 2022)

Norwich


----------



## Cherubini (28 Juli 2022)

Oklahoma


----------



## Guckalucki (28 Juli 2022)

Pittsburgh


----------



## Max100 (28 Juli 2022)

Querfurt


----------



## Guckalucki (28 Juli 2022)

Reno


----------



## hoppel4711 (28 Juli 2022)

Sulzbach


----------



## Guckalucki (28 Juli 2022)

Tennwil


----------



## Max100 (28 Juli 2022)

Ueckermünde


----------



## Guckalucki (28 Juli 2022)

Vernon


----------



## rostlaube (28 Juli 2022)

Wellington


----------



## Max100 (28 Juli 2022)

Xuzhou


----------



## frank63 (28 Juli 2022)

Yokohama


----------



## Max100 (28 Juli 2022)

Zweibrücken


----------



## frank63 (28 Juli 2022)

Arholzen


----------



## Max100 (28 Juli 2022)

Bergkamen


----------



## rostlaube (28 Juli 2022)

Celle


----------



## frank63 (28 Juli 2022)

Dover


----------



## Punisher (28 Juli 2022)

Erlangen


----------



## frank63 (28 Juli 2022)

Flagstaff


----------



## Guckalucki (28 Juli 2022)

Gainesville


----------



## Punisher (28 Juli 2022)

Hamburg


----------



## Guckalucki (28 Juli 2022)

Indianapolis


----------



## rostlaube (28 Juli 2022)

Jerusalem


----------



## Guckalucki (28 Juli 2022)

Kansas City


----------



## rostlaube (28 Juli 2022)

Lübeck


----------



## Guckalucki (28 Juli 2022)

Madison


----------



## hanskasper (28 Juli 2022)

Nowosibirsk


----------



## frank63 (28 Juli 2022)

Oelde


----------



## Guckalucki (28 Juli 2022)

Perth


----------



## frank63 (28 Juli 2022)

Quebec


----------



## Cherubini (28 Juli 2022)

Rimini


----------



## frank63 (28 Juli 2022)

Schwerin


----------



## Guckalucki (28 Juli 2022)

Tallinn


----------



## frank63 (28 Juli 2022)

Unterhaching


----------



## Guckalucki (28 Juli 2022)

Verona


----------



## frank63 (28 Juli 2022)

Winnipeg


----------



## Guckalucki (28 Juli 2022)

Xi'an


----------



## frank63 (28 Juli 2022)

Yokohama


----------



## Guckalucki (28 Juli 2022)

Zagreb


----------



## frank63 (28 Juli 2022)

Alsfeld


----------



## Guckalucki (28 Juli 2022)

Budapest


----------



## frank63 (28 Juli 2022)

Cuxhaven


----------



## Guckalucki (28 Juli 2022)

Denver


----------



## frank63 (28 Juli 2022)

Eutin


----------



## Guckalucki (28 Juli 2022)

Florenz


----------



## frank63 (28 Juli 2022)

Gummersbach


----------



## Guckalucki (28 Juli 2022)

Huntsville


----------



## frank63 (28 Juli 2022)

Ingolstadt


----------



## Guckalucki (28 Juli 2022)

Jacksonville


----------



## frank63 (28 Juli 2022)

Kampen


----------



## Guckalucki (28 Juli 2022)

Leimen


----------



## frank63 (28 Juli 2022)

Malsfeld


----------



## Guckalucki (28 Juli 2022)

Norwich


----------



## frank63 (28 Juli 2022)

Ochsenfurt


----------



## Marco2 (29 Juli 2022)

Passau


----------



## Max100 (29 Juli 2022)

Quito


----------



## Cherubini (29 Juli 2022)

Rothenburg ob der Tauber


----------



## Guckalucki (29 Juli 2022)

Sacramento


----------



## Marco2 (29 Juli 2022)

Turin


----------



## Guckalucki (29 Juli 2022)

Utqiagvik


----------



## Max100 (29 Juli 2022)

Vilsheim


----------



## Cherubini (29 Juli 2022)

Wien


----------



## Marco2 (29 Juli 2022)

Xingfan


----------



## frank63 (29 Juli 2022)

Yokohama


----------



## Marco2 (29 Juli 2022)

Zug


----------



## frank63 (29 Juli 2022)

Alkmaar


----------



## Marco2 (29 Juli 2022)

Bern


----------



## frank63 (29 Juli 2022)

Calais


----------



## Marco2 (29 Juli 2022)

Düsseldorf


----------



## frank63 (29 Juli 2022)

Esens


----------



## Guckalucki (29 Juli 2022)

Fürth


----------



## Cherubini (29 Juli 2022)

Glonn


----------



## Guckalucki (29 Juli 2022)

Hanau


----------



## frank63 (29 Juli 2022)

Iserlohn


----------



## muad.dib (29 Juli 2022)

Jerusalem


----------



## Guckalucki (29 Juli 2022)

Kriens


----------



## frank63 (29 Juli 2022)

Landshut


----------



## Cherubini (29 Juli 2022)

Malmö


----------



## frank63 (29 Juli 2022)

Nantes


----------



## Guckalucki (29 Juli 2022)

Orly


----------



## frank63 (29 Juli 2022)

Philadelphia


----------



## Guckalucki (29 Juli 2022)

Quito


----------



## frank63 (29 Juli 2022)

Reykjavik


----------



## Guckalucki (29 Juli 2022)

Sacramento


----------



## frank63 (29 Juli 2022)

Toronto


----------



## Cherubini (29 Juli 2022)

Usedom


----------



## Guckalucki (29 Juli 2022)

Veltheim


----------



## frank63 (29 Juli 2022)

Warschau


----------



## Guckalucki (29 Juli 2022)

Xi’an


----------



## frank63 (29 Juli 2022)

Yokohama


----------



## Guckalucki (29 Juli 2022)

Zagreb


----------



## Punisher (29 Juli 2022)

Anaheim


----------



## TNT (29 Juli 2022)

Boston


----------



## Rolli (29 Juli 2022)

Calais


----------



## TNT (29 Juli 2022)

Duisburg


----------



## Rolli (29 Juli 2022)

Emden


----------



## TNT (29 Juli 2022)

Frankfurt


----------



## frank63 (29 Juli 2022)

Gelsenkirchen


----------



## TNT (29 Juli 2022)

Hornberg


----------



## Guckalucki (29 Juli 2022)

Indianapolis


----------



## TNT (29 Juli 2022)

Jerusalem


----------



## Guckalucki (29 Juli 2022)

Keystone


----------



## Punisher (29 Juli 2022)

Leipzig


----------



## Guckalucki (29 Juli 2022)

Monticello


----------



## Marco2 (29 Juli 2022)

Nürnberg


----------



## Guckalucki (29 Juli 2022)

Oberhausen


----------



## Marco2 (29 Juli 2022)

Plauen


----------



## frank63 (29 Juli 2022)

Querfurt


----------



## Marco2 (29 Juli 2022)

Rastatt


----------



## frank63 (29 Juli 2022)

Stockholm


----------



## Marco2 (29 Juli 2022)

Trelleborg


----------



## frank63 (29 Juli 2022)

Umea


----------



## Marco2 (29 Juli 2022)

Völklingen


----------



## frank63 (29 Juli 2022)

Wien


----------



## Guckalucki (29 Juli 2022)

Xanten


----------



## frank63 (29 Juli 2022)

Yokohama


----------



## Guckalucki (29 Juli 2022)

Zlín


----------



## frank63 (29 Juli 2022)

Auxerre


----------



## Guckalucki (29 Juli 2022)

Bordeaux


----------



## frank63 (29 Juli 2022)

Coburg


----------



## Guckalucki (29 Juli 2022)

Delemont


----------



## frank63 (29 Juli 2022)

Esbjerg


----------



## Guckalucki (29 Juli 2022)

Fort Lauderdale


----------



## frank63 (29 Juli 2022)

Genua


----------



## Guckalucki (29 Juli 2022)

Heilbronn


----------



## frank63 (29 Juli 2022)

Igls


----------



## Guckalucki (29 Juli 2022)

Jakarta


----------



## frank63 (29 Juli 2022)

Kuala Lumpur


----------



## Guckalucki (29 Juli 2022)

Lima


----------



## frank63 (29 Juli 2022)

Minneapolis


----------



## Guckalucki (29 Juli 2022)

Nizza


----------



## frank63 (29 Juli 2022)

Osterwieck


----------



## Guckalucki (29 Juli 2022)

Panama


----------



## TNT (29 Juli 2022)

Quedlinburg


----------



## Guckalucki (29 Juli 2022)

Richmond


----------



## TNT (29 Juli 2022)

Schweinfurt


----------



## Guckalucki (29 Juli 2022)

Toronto


----------



## frank63 (29 Juli 2022)

Uelzen


----------



## Guckalucki (29 Juli 2022)

Versailles


----------



## Punisher (29 Juli 2022)

Wien


----------



## Guckalucki (29 Juli 2022)

Xiamen


----------



## Punisher (29 Juli 2022)

Yokohama


----------



## frank63 (29 Juli 2022)

Zarrentin


----------



## Guckalucki (29 Juli 2022)

Albertville


----------



## Punisher (29 Juli 2022)

Bonn


----------



## Guckalucki (29 Juli 2022)

Chicago


----------



## frank63 (29 Juli 2022)

Detroit


----------



## TNT (29 Juli 2022)

Erkenschwick


----------



## Guckalucki (29 Juli 2022)

Freetown


----------



## frank63 (29 Juli 2022)

Göttingen


----------



## Guckalucki (29 Juli 2022)

Hanoi


----------



## TNT (29 Juli 2022)

Ingolstadt


----------



## frank63 (29 Juli 2022)

Jerusalem


----------



## Punisher (29 Juli 2022)

Köln


----------



## frank63 (29 Juli 2022)

Langenfeld


----------



## jens4975 (30 Juli 2022)

Mettingen


----------



## Max100 (30 Juli 2022)

Naumburg (Saale)


----------



## Marco2 (30 Juli 2022)

Orlando


----------



## Cherubini (30 Juli 2022)

Pittsburgh


----------



## Max100 (30 Juli 2022)

Quimper


----------



## Punisher (30 Juli 2022)

Regensburg


----------



## Marco2 (30 Juli 2022)

Side


----------



## Punisher (30 Juli 2022)

Traunstein


----------



## frank63 (30 Juli 2022)

Unna


----------



## rostlaube (30 Juli 2022)

Venedig


----------



## frank63 (30 Juli 2022)

Wiesbaden


----------



## Punisher (30 Juli 2022)

Quickborn


----------



## Guckalucki (30 Juli 2022)

Reno


----------



## frank63 (30 Juli 2022)

Saarbrücken


----------



## Guckalucki (30 Juli 2022)

Turin


----------



## frank63 (30 Juli 2022)

Uchte


----------



## Guckalucki (30 Juli 2022)

Valencia


----------



## frank63 (30 Juli 2022)

Wernigerode


----------



## Guckalucki (30 Juli 2022)

Xi'an


----------



## frank63 (30 Juli 2022)

Yokohama


----------



## Guckalucki (30 Juli 2022)

Zwolle


----------



## frank63 (30 Juli 2022)

Ankara


----------



## Guckalucki (30 Juli 2022)

Bogotá


----------



## frank63 (30 Juli 2022)

Coppenbrügge


----------



## Guckalucki (30 Juli 2022)

Detroit


----------



## frank63 (30 Juli 2022)

Esens


----------



## Guckalucki (30 Juli 2022)

Fukushima


----------



## frank63 (30 Juli 2022)

Garbsen


----------



## Guckalucki (30 Juli 2022)

Hanoi


----------



## frank63 (30 Juli 2022)

Ilsede


----------



## Guckalucki (30 Juli 2022)

Jakarta


----------



## Marco2 (30 Juli 2022)

Köln


----------



## Guckalucki (30 Juli 2022)

Linz


----------



## SteveJ (30 Juli 2022)

München


----------



## Guckalucki (30 Juli 2022)

Nottingham


----------



## Marco2 (30 Juli 2022)

Osnabrück


----------



## frank63 (30 Juli 2022)

Passau


----------



## Marco2 (30 Juli 2022)

Quakenbrück


----------



## frank63 (30 Juli 2022)

Rheine


----------



## Marco2 (30 Juli 2022)

Stuttgart


----------



## frank63 (30 Juli 2022)

Trier


----------



## Marco2 (30 Juli 2022)

Uerdingen


----------



## frank63 (30 Juli 2022)

Viersen


----------



## Marco2 (30 Juli 2022)

Wolfsburg


----------



## frank63 (30 Juli 2022)

Xanten


----------



## SteveJ (30 Juli 2022)

Yokohama


----------



## Marco2 (30 Juli 2022)

Zürich


----------



## frank63 (30 Juli 2022)

Alfeld


----------



## Marco2 (30 Juli 2022)

Berlin


----------



## SteveJ (30 Juli 2022)

Chicago


----------



## frank63 (30 Juli 2022)

Dresden


----------



## Marco2 (30 Juli 2022)

Freising


----------



## SteveJ (30 Juli 2022)

Gelsenkirchen


----------



## Marco2 (30 Juli 2022)

Hamburg


----------



## SteveJ (30 Juli 2022)

Itzehoe


----------



## frank63 (30 Juli 2022)

Jarmen


----------



## SteveJ (30 Juli 2022)

Kinshasa


----------



## Marco2 (30 Juli 2022)

Leipzig


----------



## frank63 (30 Juli 2022)

Mannheim


----------



## SteveJ (30 Juli 2022)

New York


----------



## Marco2 (30 Juli 2022)

Zagreb


----------



## frank63 (30 Juli 2022)

Aachen


----------



## Guckalucki (30 Juli 2022)

Bochum


----------



## Marco2 (30 Juli 2022)

Celle


----------



## frank63 (30 Juli 2022)

Dover


----------



## Guckalucki (30 Juli 2022)

El Paso


----------



## frank63 (30 Juli 2022)

Freeport


----------



## Austin (31 Juli 2022)

Gainesville


----------



## Cherubini (31 Juli 2022)

Hamburg


----------



## Max100 (31 Juli 2022)

Illertissen


----------



## Marco2 (31 Juli 2022)

Jever


----------



## Max100 (31 Juli 2022)

Kronstadt


----------



## Marco2 (31 Juli 2022)

Landau


----------



## rostlaube (31 Juli 2022)

Mannheim


----------



## Marco2 (31 Juli 2022)

Nürnberg


----------



## rostlaube (31 Juli 2022)

Oslo


----------



## Rolli (31 Juli 2022)

Pisa


----------



## Max100 (31 Juli 2022)

Quebec


----------



## Marco2 (31 Juli 2022)

Regensburg


----------



## Max100 (31 Juli 2022)

Senftenberg


----------



## frank63 (31 Juli 2022)

Trittau


----------



## apsalon (31 Juli 2022)

Unna


----------



## frank63 (31 Juli 2022)

Växjö


----------



## Max100 (31 Juli 2022)

Weimar


----------



## frank63 (31 Juli 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Max100 (31 Juli 2022)

Yaoundé


----------



## Marco2 (31 Juli 2022)

Zhuhai


----------



## frank63 (31 Juli 2022)

Anaheim


----------



## Marco2 (31 Juli 2022)

Bern


----------



## Max100 (31 Juli 2022)

Cottbus


----------



## Marco2 (31 Juli 2022)

Dortmund


----------



## Max100 (31 Juli 2022)

Eschwege


----------



## Cherubini (31 Juli 2022)

Fuerteventura


----------



## frank63 (31 Juli 2022)

Glasgow


----------



## SteveJ (31 Juli 2022)

Helsinki


----------



## Cherubini (31 Juli 2022)

Ischgl


----------



## rostlaube (31 Juli 2022)

Jakarta


----------



## frank63 (31 Juli 2022)

Kansas City


----------



## Guckalucki (31 Juli 2022)

Lagos


----------



## frank63 (31 Juli 2022)

Miami


----------



## Guckalucki (31 Juli 2022)

New York


----------



## frank63 (31 Juli 2022)

Orlando


----------



## Cherubini (31 Juli 2022)

Padua


----------



## Guckalucki (31 Juli 2022)

Quebec


----------



## frank63 (31 Juli 2022)

Riad


----------



## Guckalucki (31 Juli 2022)

Solingen


----------



## frank63 (31 Juli 2022)

Tötensen


----------



## Guckalucki (31 Juli 2022)

Utrecht


----------



## frank63 (31 Juli 2022)

Volendam


----------



## SteveJ (31 Juli 2022)

Warschau


----------



## frank63 (31 Juli 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Marco2 (31 Juli 2022)

Youngstown


----------



## frank63 (31 Juli 2022)

Zarrentin


----------



## Marco2 (31 Juli 2022)

Aachen


----------



## Austin (31 Juli 2022)

Bergkamen


----------



## SteveJ (31 Juli 2022)

Chemnitz


----------



## Marco2 (31 Juli 2022)

Düsseldorf


----------



## Austin (31 Juli 2022)

Essen


----------



## frank63 (31 Juli 2022)

Freeport


----------



## Austin (31 Juli 2022)

Green Bay


----------



## SteveJ (31 Juli 2022)

Havanna


----------



## Marco2 (31 Juli 2022)

Ipswich


----------



## SteveJ (31 Juli 2022)

Johannesburg


----------



## Austin (31 Juli 2022)

Kerkrade


----------



## Marco2 (31 Juli 2022)

Ludwigsburg


----------



## Austin (31 Juli 2022)

Mainz


----------



## Marco2 (31 Juli 2022)

Nürnberg


----------



## SteveJ (31 Juli 2022)

Ottawa


----------



## Marco2 (31 Juli 2022)

Passau


----------



## frank63 (31 Juli 2022)

Quedlinburg


----------



## Marco2 (31 Juli 2022)

Rotterdam


----------



## Austin (31 Juli 2022)

San Diego


----------



## frank63 (31 Juli 2022)

Toronto


----------



## Marco2 (31 Juli 2022)

Ulm


----------



## frank63 (31 Juli 2022)

Viersen


----------



## Marco2 (31 Juli 2022)

Waldeck


----------



## Austin (31 Juli 2022)

Xanten


----------



## frank63 (31 Juli 2022)

Yokohama


----------



## Austin (31 Juli 2022)

Zwickau


----------



## SteveJ (31 Juli 2022)

Adelaide


----------



## Austin (31 Juli 2022)

Brisbane


----------



## frank63 (31 Juli 2022)

Celle


----------



## Austin (31 Juli 2022)

Dover


----------



## hanskasper (31 Juli 2022)

Erlangen


----------



## Austin (31 Juli 2022)

Frankfurt


----------



## frank63 (31 Juli 2022)

Gütersloh


----------



## Guckalucki (31 Juli 2022)

Helsinki


----------



## Austin (31 Juli 2022)

Indianapolis


----------



## Guckalucki (31 Juli 2022)

Jona


----------



## Austin (31 Juli 2022)

Karlsruhe


----------



## Guckalucki (31 Juli 2022)

Ludwigsburg


----------



## frank63 (31 Juli 2022)

Monheim


----------



## Guckalucki (31 Juli 2022)

Nizza


----------



## frank63 (31 Juli 2022)

Oslo


----------



## Guckalucki (31 Juli 2022)

Puerto Rico (das in Spanien)


----------



## frank63 (31 Juli 2022)

Quakenbrück


----------



## Guckalucki (31 Juli 2022)

Recife


----------



## frank63 (31 Juli 2022)

Solingen


----------



## Guckalucki (31 Juli 2022)

Toledo


----------



## frank63 (31 Juli 2022)

Uchte


----------



## Guckalucki (31 Juli 2022)

Versailles


----------



## SteveJ (31 Juli 2022)

Winnipeg


----------



## Guckalucki (31 Juli 2022)

Xi'an


----------



## Austin (31 Juli 2022)

Yverdon


----------



## SteveJ (31 Juli 2022)

Zwickau


----------



## Austin (31 Juli 2022)

Aurich


----------



## Guckalucki (31 Juli 2022)

Bern


----------



## SteveJ (31 Juli 2022)

Cincinnati


----------



## Austin (31 Juli 2022)

Des Moines


----------



## frank63 (31 Juli 2022)

Eindhoven


----------



## Guckalucki (31 Juli 2022)

Fukuoka


----------



## Cherubini (31 Juli 2022)

Görlitz


----------



## Guckalucki (31 Juli 2022)

Havanna


----------



## Hope (31 Juli 2022)

Isafjördhur


----------



## Austin (1 Aug. 2022)

Jekaterinburg


----------



## Hope (1 Aug. 2022)

Kirkjubaejarklaustur 

(Auf das K hatte ich schon lange gewartet  )


----------



## Austin (1 Aug. 2022)

@Hope die Meisterin der besonderen Städte Namen.  

Lake Placid


----------



## Marco2 (1 Aug. 2022)

Minden


----------



## Guckalucki (1 Aug. 2022)

Nashville


----------



## Max100 (1 Aug. 2022)

Olpe


----------



## Cherubini (1 Aug. 2022)

Pisa


----------



## Max100 (1 Aug. 2022)

Quedlinburg


----------



## rostlaube (1 Aug. 2022)

Ravensburg


----------



## Max100 (1 Aug. 2022)

Schweinfurt


----------



## Guckalucki (1 Aug. 2022)

Thun


----------



## Marco2 (1 Aug. 2022)

Ulm


----------



## Guckalucki (1 Aug. 2022)

Villach


----------



## Marco2 (1 Aug. 2022)

Wolfsburg


----------



## Guckalucki (1 Aug. 2022)

Xuzhou


----------



## frank63 (1 Aug. 2022)

Yokohama


----------



## Marco2 (1 Aug. 2022)

Zwolle


----------



## Guckalucki (1 Aug. 2022)

Aarburg


----------



## Max100 (1 Aug. 2022)

Breslau


----------



## frank63 (1 Aug. 2022)

Coppenbrügge


----------



## Max100 (1 Aug. 2022)

Dormagen


----------



## frank63 (1 Aug. 2022)

Euskirchen


----------



## Max100 (1 Aug. 2022)

Freiberg/Sa.


----------



## frank63 (1 Aug. 2022)

Gronau


----------



## Max100 (1 Aug. 2022)

Helsinki


----------



## frank63 (1 Aug. 2022)

Ilsede


----------



## Max100 (1 Aug. 2022)

Jüterbog


----------



## frank63 (1 Aug. 2022)

Kassel


----------



## Guckalucki (1 Aug. 2022)

Lubljana


----------



## rostlaube (1 Aug. 2022)

Mailand


----------



## frank63 (1 Aug. 2022)

Neapel


----------



## SteveJ (1 Aug. 2022)

Ouagadougou


----------



## frank63 (1 Aug. 2022)

Pisa


----------



## TNT (1 Aug. 2022)

Quickborn


----------



## frank63 (1 Aug. 2022)

Raleigh


----------



## SteveJ (1 Aug. 2022)

Sydney


----------



## TNT (1 Aug. 2022)

Turin


----------



## SteveJ (1 Aug. 2022)

Uppsala


----------



## Marco2 (1 Aug. 2022)

Verona


----------



## SteveJ (1 Aug. 2022)

Winsen (Luhe)


----------



## Marco2 (1 Aug. 2022)

Xianyang


----------



## SteveJ (1 Aug. 2022)

Yokohama


----------



## Marco2 (1 Aug. 2022)

Zagreb


----------



## TNT (1 Aug. 2022)

Augsburg


----------



## SteveJ (1 Aug. 2022)

Brügge


----------



## TNT (1 Aug. 2022)

Chieming


----------



## frank63 (1 Aug. 2022)

Denver


----------



## TNT (1 Aug. 2022)

Eindhoven


----------



## SteveJ (1 Aug. 2022)

Friedrichshafen


----------



## TNT (1 Aug. 2022)

Göteborg


----------



## frank63 (1 Aug. 2022)

Hameln


----------



## TNT (1 Aug. 2022)

Ingolstadt


----------



## frank63 (1 Aug. 2022)

Jarmen


----------



## TNT (1 Aug. 2022)

Königstein


----------



## frank63 (1 Aug. 2022)

Liverpool


----------



## Marco2 (1 Aug. 2022)

Mönchengladbach


----------



## frank63 (1 Aug. 2022)

Nizza


----------



## Marco2 (1 Aug. 2022)

Oberhausen


----------



## TNT (1 Aug. 2022)

Petershausen


----------



## frank63 (1 Aug. 2022)

Quickborn


----------



## SteveJ (1 Aug. 2022)

Rosenheim, meine Heimatstadt


----------



## TNT (1 Aug. 2022)

Starnberg


----------



## frank63 (1 Aug. 2022)

Trondheim


----------



## Marco2 (1 Aug. 2022)

Udenheim


----------



## SteveJ (1 Aug. 2022)

Valencia


----------



## Marco2 (1 Aug. 2022)

Wien


----------



## TNT (1 Aug. 2022)

Xi'an


----------



## SteveJ (1 Aug. 2022)

York


----------



## TNT (1 Aug. 2022)

Zinneberg


----------



## frank63 (1 Aug. 2022)

Aurich


----------



## TNT (1 Aug. 2022)

Bergen


----------



## SteveJ (1 Aug. 2022)

Canberra


----------



## TNT (1 Aug. 2022)

Dover


----------



## frank63 (1 Aug. 2022)

Eutin


----------



## Marco2 (1 Aug. 2022)

Fürth


----------



## TNT (1 Aug. 2022)

Gernlinden


----------



## frank63 (1 Aug. 2022)

Holzminden


----------



## TNT (1 Aug. 2022)

Isny


----------



## SteveJ (1 Aug. 2022)

Jerusalem


----------



## frank63 (1 Aug. 2022)

Koblenz


----------



## TNT (1 Aug. 2022)

Ludwigshafen


----------



## frank63 (1 Aug. 2022)

Malmö


----------



## TNT (1 Aug. 2022)

Nienburg


----------



## Marco2 (1 Aug. 2022)

Oranienburg


----------



## TNT (1 Aug. 2022)

Pittsburgh


----------



## frank63 (1 Aug. 2022)

Quedlinburg


----------



## Marco2 (1 Aug. 2022)

Rotterdam


----------



## frank63 (1 Aug. 2022)

Sacramento


----------



## TNT (1 Aug. 2022)

Trondheim


----------



## Marco2 (1 Aug. 2022)

Turin


----------



## SteveJ (1 Aug. 2022)

Udine


----------



## Marco2 (1 Aug. 2022)

Vatikanstadt


----------



## frank63 (1 Aug. 2022)

Wolverhampton


----------



## SteveJ (1 Aug. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## frank63 (1 Aug. 2022)

Yokohama


----------



## Marco2 (1 Aug. 2022)

Zagazig


----------



## frank63 (1 Aug. 2022)

Austin


----------



## Marco2 (1 Aug. 2022)

Boston


----------



## TNT (1 Aug. 2022)

Celle


----------



## frank63 (1 Aug. 2022)

Danzig


----------



## TNT (1 Aug. 2022)

Erkenschwick


----------



## rostlaube (1 Aug. 2022)

Frankenthal


----------



## frank63 (1 Aug. 2022)

Großwallstadt


----------



## Marco2 (1 Aug. 2022)

Helmstedt


----------



## TNT (1 Aug. 2022)

Iserlohn


----------



## Guckalucki (1 Aug. 2022)

Jülich


----------



## TNT (1 Aug. 2022)

Karlshuld


----------



## Guckalucki (1 Aug. 2022)

Lüdenscheid


----------



## TNT (2 Aug. 2022)

Maisach


----------



## Max100 (2 Aug. 2022)

Nantes


----------



## Cherubini (2 Aug. 2022)

Oberstdorf


----------



## Max100 (2 Aug. 2022)

Prag


----------



## Guckalucki (2 Aug. 2022)

Quarten


----------



## Max100 (2 Aug. 2022)

Richmond


----------



## Guckalucki (2 Aug. 2022)

Seattle


----------



## Max100 (2 Aug. 2022)

Torgau


----------



## Guckalucki (2 Aug. 2022)

Uppsala


----------



## Max100 (2 Aug. 2022)

Vetschau


----------



## Guckalucki (2 Aug. 2022)

Wellington


----------



## Marco2 (2 Aug. 2022)

Xuzhou


----------



## Guckalucki (2 Aug. 2022)

York


----------



## frank63 (2 Aug. 2022)

Zinnowitz


----------



## rostlaube (2 Aug. 2022)

Aachen


----------



## frank63 (2 Aug. 2022)

Bern


----------



## Guckalucki (2 Aug. 2022)

Casablanca


----------



## frank63 (2 Aug. 2022)

Darnstadt


----------



## Guckalucki (2 Aug. 2022)

Edinburgh


----------



## frank63 (2 Aug. 2022)

Füssen


----------



## Guckalucki (2 Aug. 2022)

Glasgow


----------



## frank63 (2 Aug. 2022)

Hambühren


----------



## Guckalucki (2 Aug. 2022)

Inverness


----------



## frank63 (2 Aug. 2022)

Jork


----------



## Guckalucki (2 Aug. 2022)

Kabul


----------



## frank63 (2 Aug. 2022)

Laboe


----------



## Guckalucki (2 Aug. 2022)

Manila


----------



## frank63 (2 Aug. 2022)

Neukamperfehn


----------



## Guckalucki (2 Aug. 2022)

Osaka


----------



## frank63 (2 Aug. 2022)

Pforzheim


----------



## Guckalucki (2 Aug. 2022)

Quanzhou


----------



## SissyMFan (2 Aug. 2022)

Rastenberg


----------



## Guckalucki (2 Aug. 2022)

Stuttgart


----------



## SissyMFan (2 Aug. 2022)

Tauberbischofsheim


----------



## Guckalucki (2 Aug. 2022)

Ulm


----------



## SissyMFan (2 Aug. 2022)

Völpke


----------



## Guckalucki (2 Aug. 2022)

Weimar


----------



## SissyMFan (2 Aug. 2022)

Xi'an


----------



## frank63 (2 Aug. 2022)

Yokohama


----------



## Guckalucki (2 Aug. 2022)

Zürich


----------



## SissyMFan (2 Aug. 2022)

Åre


----------



## Guckalucki (2 Aug. 2022)

Brig


----------



## SissyMFan (2 Aug. 2022)

Chur


----------



## Guckalucki (2 Aug. 2022)

Delemont


----------



## frank63 (2 Aug. 2022)

Ebstorf


----------



## SissyMFan (2 Aug. 2022)

Friedrichshafen


----------



## Guckalucki (2 Aug. 2022)

Gütersloh


----------



## SissyMFan (2 Aug. 2022)

Hambrücken


----------



## frank63 (2 Aug. 2022)

Iffezheim


----------



## Guckalucki (2 Aug. 2022)

Jonen


----------



## SissyMFan (2 Aug. 2022)

Karlsruhe


----------



## Guckalucki (2 Aug. 2022)

Luzern


----------



## frank63 (2 Aug. 2022)

Melsungen


----------



## Guckalucki (2 Aug. 2022)

Nairobi


----------



## SissyMFan (2 Aug. 2022)

Oberhausen


----------



## Guckalucki (2 Aug. 2022)

Panama City


----------



## SissyMFan (2 Aug. 2022)

Quezon City


----------



## Guckalucki (2 Aug. 2022)

Riad


----------



## SissyMFan (2 Aug. 2022)

Salzburg


----------



## Guckalucki (2 Aug. 2022)

Tallin


----------



## SissyMFan (2 Aug. 2022)

Utrecht


----------



## Guckalucki (2 Aug. 2022)

Victoria


----------



## SissyMFan (2 Aug. 2022)

Wagga Wagga


----------



## Guckalucki (2 Aug. 2022)

Xi'an


----------



## SissyMFan (2 Aug. 2022)

Youngstown


----------



## Guckalucki (2 Aug. 2022)

Zagreb


----------



## SissyMFan (2 Aug. 2022)

Alkmaar


----------



## Guckalucki (2 Aug. 2022)

Brisbane


----------



## SissyMFan (2 Aug. 2022)

Canberra


----------



## Guckalucki (2 Aug. 2022)

Delhi


----------



## SissyMFan (2 Aug. 2022)

Edmonton


----------



## Guckalucki (2 Aug. 2022)

Fort Lauderdale


----------



## SissyMFan (2 Aug. 2022)

Grenoble


----------



## frank63 (2 Aug. 2022)

Hannover


----------



## Guckalucki (2 Aug. 2022)

Horw


----------



## SissyMFan (2 Aug. 2022)

Ipswich


----------



## Guckalucki (2 Aug. 2022)

Jakarta


----------



## SissyMFan (2 Aug. 2022)

Kathmandu


----------



## Guckalucki (2 Aug. 2022)

London


----------



## SissyMFan (2 Aug. 2022)

Mechelen


----------



## Guckalucki (2 Aug. 2022)

Nairobi


----------



## rostlaube (2 Aug. 2022)

Ontario


----------



## Guckalucki (2 Aug. 2022)

Perth


----------



## SissyMFan (2 Aug. 2022)

Quakenbrück


----------



## rostlaube (2 Aug. 2022)

*Gelöscht weil doppelt und zu langsam!*


----------



## Guckalucki (2 Aug. 2022)

Rimini


----------



## rostlaube (2 Aug. 2022)

Speyer


----------



## SissyMFan (2 Aug. 2022)

Thun


----------



## Hope (2 Aug. 2022)

Ulsteinvik




Austin schrieb:


> @Hope die Meisterin der besonderen Städte Namen.


Macht doch nochmal mehr Spaß, wenn es nicht immer wieder die selben Städte sind die genannt werden sondern was ausgefallenes, was man vielleicht sogar googlen kann, weil mans noch nicht kennt.


----------



## SissyMFan (2 Aug. 2022)

Vaals


----------



## Cherubini (2 Aug. 2022)

Wilhelmshaven


----------



## SissyMFan (2 Aug. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## TNT (2 Aug. 2022)

Ystad


----------



## Cherubini (2 Aug. 2022)

Zagreb


----------



## SissyMFan (2 Aug. 2022)

Arnhem


----------



## Marco2 (2 Aug. 2022)

Bernau


----------



## SissyMFan (2 Aug. 2022)

Carlsfeld


----------



## Marco2 (2 Aug. 2022)

Duisburg


----------



## SissyMFan (2 Aug. 2022)

Edenkoben


----------



## Marco2 (2 Aug. 2022)

Frankfurt


----------



## SissyMFan (2 Aug. 2022)

Georgsmarienhütte


----------



## rostlaube (2 Aug. 2022)

Hong-Kong


----------



## SissyMFan (2 Aug. 2022)

Innsbruck


----------



## TNT (2 Aug. 2022)

Jena


----------



## frank63 (2 Aug. 2022)

Karlshafen


----------



## TNT (2 Aug. 2022)

Linz


----------



## SissyMFan (2 Aug. 2022)

Mechernich


----------



## TNT (2 Aug. 2022)

Norderstedt


----------



## SissyMFan (2 Aug. 2022)

Ovelgünne


----------



## TNT (2 Aug. 2022)

Prien


----------



## frank63 (2 Aug. 2022)

Quickborn


----------



## TNT (2 Aug. 2022)

Rüdesheim


----------



## frank63 (2 Aug. 2022)

Saarbrücken


----------



## SissyMFan (2 Aug. 2022)

Troisdorf


----------



## frank63 (2 Aug. 2022)

Uchte


----------



## TNT (2 Aug. 2022)

Vechta


----------



## SissyMFan (2 Aug. 2022)

Wernigerode


----------



## TNT (2 Aug. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## frank63 (2 Aug. 2022)

Allershausen


----------



## rostlaube (2 Aug. 2022)

Breslau


----------



## TNT (2 Aug. 2022)

Cincinnati


----------



## Marco2 (2 Aug. 2022)

Detmold


----------



## TNT (2 Aug. 2022)

Everton


----------



## Guckalucki (2 Aug. 2022)

Fribourg


----------



## TNT (2 Aug. 2022)

Gelsenkirchen


----------



## rostlaube (2 Aug. 2022)

Hammelburg


----------



## Marco2 (2 Aug. 2022)

Ilsen*burg*


----------



## hanskasper (2 Aug. 2022)

Jerusalem


----------



## Marco2 (2 Aug. 2022)

Kaiserslautern


----------



## Guckalucki (2 Aug. 2022)

Leimbach


----------



## TNT (2 Aug. 2022)

Münsing


----------



## Marco2 (2 Aug. 2022)

Nürnberg


----------



## TNT (2 Aug. 2022)

Oranienburg


----------



## Marco2 (2 Aug. 2022)

Pfaffenhofen


----------



## SissyMFan (2 Aug. 2022)

Quittelsdorf


----------



## Marco2 (2 Aug. 2022)

Regensburg


----------



## SissyMFan (2 Aug. 2022)

Sömmerda


----------



## Guckalucki (2 Aug. 2022)

Triengen


----------



## SissyMFan (2 Aug. 2022)

Ummerstadt
(ist übrigens eine der kleinsten Städte Deutschlands, die kleinste in Thüringen)


----------



## Marco2 (2 Aug. 2022)

Vestenbergsgreuth


----------



## TNT (2 Aug. 2022)

Würzburg


----------



## frank63 (2 Aug. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## SissyMFan (2 Aug. 2022)

Yokohama


----------



## TNT (2 Aug. 2022)

Zamdorf


----------



## SissyMFan (2 Aug. 2022)

Arnis
(Deutschlands kleinste Stadt)


----------



## frank63 (2 Aug. 2022)

Bernau


----------



## TNT (2 Aug. 2022)

Charlotte


----------



## SissyMFan (2 Aug. 2022)

Durban


----------



## frank63 (2 Aug. 2022)

Eidelstedt


----------



## TNT (2 Aug. 2022)

Freiburg


----------



## Guckalucki (2 Aug. 2022)

Görlitz


----------



## TNT (2 Aug. 2022)

Heinsberg


----------



## Marco2 (2 Aug. 2022)

Ingolstadt


----------



## frank63 (2 Aug. 2022)

Jarmen


----------



## Marco2 (2 Aug. 2022)

Koblenz


----------



## SteveJ (2 Aug. 2022)

Lübeck


----------



## Punisher (2 Aug. 2022)

München


----------



## SissyMFan (2 Aug. 2022)

Mechterstädt


----------



## frank63 (2 Aug. 2022)

Nienburg


----------



## SteveJ (2 Aug. 2022)

Odessa


----------



## frank63 (2 Aug. 2022)

Pittsburgh


----------



## SteveJ (2 Aug. 2022)

Quebec


----------



## TNT (2 Aug. 2022)

Schönebeck


----------



## SissyMFan (2 Aug. 2022)

Templin


----------



## TNT (2 Aug. 2022)

Unna


----------



## SissyMFan (2 Aug. 2022)

Varel


----------



## SteveJ (2 Aug. 2022)

Warnemünde


----------



## rostlaube (2 Aug. 2022)

Xuzhou


----------



## frank63 (2 Aug. 2022)

Yokohama


----------



## Punisher (2 Aug. 2022)

Zuffenhausen


----------



## frank63 (2 Aug. 2022)

Anderlecht


----------



## Punisher (2 Aug. 2022)

Berlin


----------



## Austin (2 Aug. 2022)

Calw


----------



## frank63 (2 Aug. 2022)

Darwin


----------



## Punisher (2 Aug. 2022)

Essen


----------



## Austin (2 Aug. 2022)

Fortaleza


----------



## Punisher (2 Aug. 2022)

Genua


----------



## Austin (2 Aug. 2022)

Hattingen


----------



## frank63 (2 Aug. 2022)

Innsbruck


----------



## Punisher (2 Aug. 2022)

Ingolstadt


----------



## SissyMFan (2 Aug. 2022)

Jena


----------



## frank63 (2 Aug. 2022)

Kühlungsborn


----------



## SissyMFan (2 Aug. 2022)

Lützen


----------



## TNT (2 Aug. 2022)

Mering


----------



## SissyMFan (2 Aug. 2022)

Nossen


----------



## TNT (2 Aug. 2022)

Olpe


----------



## Marco2 (3 Aug. 2022)

Potsdam​


----------



## Max100 (3 Aug. 2022)

Qingdao


----------



## Cherubini (3 Aug. 2022)

Rio de Janeiro


----------



## Guckalucki (3 Aug. 2022)

Schwarzenberg


----------



## Cherubini (3 Aug. 2022)

Titisee-Neustadt


----------



## Guckalucki (3 Aug. 2022)

Urdorf


----------



## Punisher (3 Aug. 2022)

Völklingen


----------



## SissyMFan (3 Aug. 2022)

Weißwasser


----------



## Max100 (3 Aug. 2022)

Xiamen


----------



## Guckalucki (3 Aug. 2022)

Yach


----------



## Max100 (3 Aug. 2022)

Zella-Mehlis


----------



## Guckalucki (3 Aug. 2022)

Aarburg


----------



## Punisher (3 Aug. 2022)

Braunschweig


----------



## Guckalucki (3 Aug. 2022)

Canobbio


----------



## Marco2 (3 Aug. 2022)

Deppendorf


----------



## Guckalucki (3 Aug. 2022)

Eich


----------



## Marco2 (3 Aug. 2022)

Fürth


----------



## Guckalucki (3 Aug. 2022)

Gettnau


----------



## Max100 (3 Aug. 2022)

Hanau


----------



## Guckalucki (3 Aug. 2022)

Illgau


----------



## Marco2 (3 Aug. 2022)

Jerusalem


----------



## Guckalucki (3 Aug. 2022)

Kandersteg


----------



## Punisher (3 Aug. 2022)

Ludwigshafen


----------



## Marco2 (3 Aug. 2022)

Minden


----------



## Guckalucki (3 Aug. 2022)

Neudorf


----------



## SissyMFan (3 Aug. 2022)

Oberhof


----------



## Max100 (3 Aug. 2022)

Oschatz


----------



## Guckalucki (3 Aug. 2022)

Paradiso


----------



## SissyMFan (3 Aug. 2022)

Quingenberg


----------



## Guckalucki (3 Aug. 2022)

Richterswil


----------



## SissyMFan (3 Aug. 2022)

*S*ankt Gallen


----------



## Max100 (3 Aug. 2022)

Toronto


----------



## SissyMFan (3 Aug. 2022)

Ueckermünde


----------



## frank63 (3 Aug. 2022)

Vechta


----------



## Marco2 (3 Aug. 2022)

Wuppertal


----------



## frank63 (3 Aug. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Marco2 (3 Aug. 2022)

Yokohama


----------



## Guckalucki (3 Aug. 2022)

Zernez


----------



## frank63 (3 Aug. 2022)

Aerzen


----------



## Guckalucki (3 Aug. 2022)

Bellinzona


----------



## frank63 (3 Aug. 2022)

Cloppenburg


----------



## Guckalucki (3 Aug. 2022)

Davos


----------



## frank63 (3 Aug. 2022)

Erding


----------



## Guckalucki (3 Aug. 2022)

Faido


----------



## frank63 (3 Aug. 2022)

Glinde


----------



## Guckalucki (3 Aug. 2022)

Hagenbuch


----------



## frank63 (3 Aug. 2022)

Ilsenburg


----------



## Guckalucki (3 Aug. 2022)

Jonschwil


----------



## frank63 (3 Aug. 2022)

Kaufbeuren


----------



## Guckalucki (3 Aug. 2022)

Landquart


----------



## Cherubini (3 Aug. 2022)

Mering


----------



## frank63 (3 Aug. 2022)

Nortmoor


----------



## Guckalucki (3 Aug. 2022)

Obergoms


----------



## frank63 (3 Aug. 2022)

Parchim


----------



## Guckalucki (3 Aug. 2022)

Quinto


----------



## SissyMFan (3 Aug. 2022)

Rüsselsheim


----------



## Guckalucki (3 Aug. 2022)

Saas-Fee


----------



## frank63 (3 Aug. 2022)

Traunstein


----------



## Guckalucki (3 Aug. 2022)

Udligenswil


----------



## SissyMFan (3 Aug. 2022)

Växjö


----------



## Guckalucki (3 Aug. 2022)

Wallisellen


----------



## frank63 (3 Aug. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Guckalucki (3 Aug. 2022)

Yvorne


----------



## frank63 (3 Aug. 2022)

Zinnowitz


----------



## Guckalucki (3 Aug. 2022)

Acquarossa


----------



## frank63 (3 Aug. 2022)

Bastia


----------



## Guckalucki (3 Aug. 2022)

Cademario


----------



## frank63 (3 Aug. 2022)

Dreieich


----------



## Guckalucki (3 Aug. 2022)

Eglisau


----------



## frank63 (3 Aug. 2022)

Faßberg


----------



## Guckalucki (3 Aug. 2022)

Gambarogno


----------



## frank63 (3 Aug. 2022)

Hofgeismar


----------



## Guckalucki (3 Aug. 2022)

Interlaken


----------



## frank63 (3 Aug. 2022)

Juist


----------



## Guckalucki (3 Aug. 2022)

Kerns


----------



## frank63 (3 Aug. 2022)

Lohne


----------



## Guckalucki (3 Aug. 2022)

Maggia


----------



## frank63 (3 Aug. 2022)

Nauen


----------



## Guckalucki (3 Aug. 2022)

Olten


----------



## frank63 (3 Aug. 2022)

Papenburg


----------



## Guckalucki (3 Aug. 2022)

Quebec


----------



## frank63 (3 Aug. 2022)

Rüsselsheim


----------



## Guckalucki (3 Aug. 2022)

Sion


----------



## frank63 (3 Aug. 2022)

Thale


----------



## Guckalucki (3 Aug. 2022)

Unterengstringen


----------



## frank63 (3 Aug. 2022)

Varrel


----------



## Guckalucki (3 Aug. 2022)

Willisau


----------



## frank63 (3 Aug. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Guckalucki (3 Aug. 2022)

Yverdon-les-Bains


----------



## frank63 (3 Aug. 2022)

Zinnowitz


----------



## Guckalucki (3 Aug. 2022)

Allschwil


----------



## frank63 (3 Aug. 2022)

Brake


----------



## Guckalucki (3 Aug. 2022)

Castel San Pietro


----------



## frank63 (3 Aug. 2022)

Darmstadt


----------



## Guckalucki (3 Aug. 2022)

Egerkingen


----------



## frank63 (3 Aug. 2022)

Fritzlar


----------



## Guckalucki (3 Aug. 2022)

Genf


----------



## frank63 (3 Aug. 2022)

Hongkong


----------



## SissyMFan (3 Aug. 2022)

Iserlohn


----------



## frank63 (3 Aug. 2022)

Jakarta


----------



## SissyMFan (3 Aug. 2022)

Kahla


----------



## frank63 (3 Aug. 2022)

Lissabon


----------



## TNT (3 Aug. 2022)

Minden


----------



## frank63 (3 Aug. 2022)

Nienburg


----------



## TNT (3 Aug. 2022)

Ortenburg


----------



## SissyMFan (3 Aug. 2022)

Petersberg


----------



## hanskasper (3 Aug. 2022)

Strullendorf


----------



## SissyMFan (3 Aug. 2022)

Töppeln


----------



## Hope (3 Aug. 2022)

Umea


----------



## SissyMFan (3 Aug. 2022)

Vogelgesang


----------



## Guckalucki (3 Aug. 2022)

Wynau


----------



## SissyMFan (3 Aug. 2022)

Xiamen


----------



## TNT (3 Aug. 2022)

Xi'an


----------



## hanskasper (3 Aug. 2022)

Yantai


----------



## SissyMFan (3 Aug. 2022)

Ziegenrück


----------



## TNT (3 Aug. 2022)

Adelaide


----------



## SissyMFan (3 Aug. 2022)

Brotterode


----------



## TNT (3 Aug. 2022)

Crailsheim


----------



## SissyMFan (3 Aug. 2022)

Drogen


----------



## TNT (3 Aug. 2022)

Engelberg


----------



## SissyMFan (3 Aug. 2022)

Feilitzsch


----------



## hanskasper (3 Aug. 2022)

Geiselwind


----------



## TNT (3 Aug. 2022)

Hildesheim


----------



## hanskasper (3 Aug. 2022)

Indianapolis


----------



## SissyMFan (3 Aug. 2022)

Jägersgrün


----------



## TNT (3 Aug. 2022)

Kranzhorn


----------



## Guckalucki (3 Aug. 2022)

Luzern


----------



## SissyMFan (3 Aug. 2022)

*M*orgenröthe-Rautenkranz


----------



## hanskasper (3 Aug. 2022)

Nanping


----------



## TNT (3 Aug. 2022)

Ochsenhausen


----------



## hanskasper (3 Aug. 2022)

Perth


----------



## TNT (3 Aug. 2022)

Quickborn


----------



## hanskasper (3 Aug. 2022)

Reckendorf


----------



## frank63 (3 Aug. 2022)

San Francisco


----------



## SissyMFan (3 Aug. 2022)

Teltow


----------



## hanskasper (3 Aug. 2022)

Uljanowsk


----------



## SissyMFan (3 Aug. 2022)

Vacha


----------



## hanskasper (3 Aug. 2022)

Weizendorf


----------



## TNT (3 Aug. 2022)

Xizang


----------



## SissyMFan (3 Aug. 2022)

Yangzhou


----------



## hanskasper (3 Aug. 2022)

Zirndorf


----------



## SissyMFan (3 Aug. 2022)

Aalborg


----------



## frank63 (3 Aug. 2022)

Baden-Baden


----------



## SissyMFan (3 Aug. 2022)

Crossen


----------



## frank63 (3 Aug. 2022)

Dardesheim


----------



## SissyMFan (3 Aug. 2022)

Elmshorn


----------



## hanskasper (3 Aug. 2022)

Frensdorf


----------



## frank63 (3 Aug. 2022)

Gummersbach


----------



## SissyMFan (3 Aug. 2022)

Hildburghausen


----------



## frank63 (3 Aug. 2022)

Immenhausen


----------



## SissyMFan (3 Aug. 2022)

Johanngeorgenstadt


----------



## Punisher (3 Aug. 2022)

Klagenfurt


----------



## SissyMFan (3 Aug. 2022)

Langenwetzendorf


----------



## hanskasper (3 Aug. 2022)

Memmelsdorf


----------



## frank63 (3 Aug. 2022)

Naumburg


----------



## SissyMFan (3 Aug. 2022)

Oberweißbach


----------



## frank63 (3 Aug. 2022)

Pirmasens


----------



## SissyMFan (3 Aug. 2022)

Quellendorf


----------



## frank63 (3 Aug. 2022)

Rinteln


----------



## SissyMFan (3 Aug. 2022)

Bad *S*alzschlirf


----------



## frank63 (3 Aug. 2022)

Torgau


----------



## SissyMFan (3 Aug. 2022)

Uster


----------



## frank63 (3 Aug. 2022)

Viersen


----------



## SissyMFan (3 Aug. 2022)

Wünschendorf


----------



## muad.dib (3 Aug. 2022)

Ystad


----------



## SissyMFan (3 Aug. 2022)

Zeulenroda


----------



## TNT (3 Aug. 2022)

Allershausen


----------



## muad.dib (3 Aug. 2022)

Bangkok


----------



## TNT (3 Aug. 2022)

Christianstad


----------



## muad.dib (3 Aug. 2022)

Dakar


----------



## TNT (3 Aug. 2022)

Eichenau


----------



## SteveJ (3 Aug. 2022)

Fukushima


----------



## TNT (3 Aug. 2022)

Gießen


----------



## SteveJ (3 Aug. 2022)

Hanoi


----------



## TNT (3 Aug. 2022)

Iserlohn


----------



## SteveJ (3 Aug. 2022)

Jakarta


----------



## TNT (3 Aug. 2022)

Knoxville


----------



## SteveJ (3 Aug. 2022)

Lindau


----------



## TNT (3 Aug. 2022)

Mönchengladbach


----------



## SteveJ (3 Aug. 2022)

Nimwegen


----------



## TNT (3 Aug. 2022)

Ottawa


----------



## Punisher (3 Aug. 2022)

Pforzheim


----------



## Marco2 (3 Aug. 2022)

Quedlinburg


----------



## Punisher (3 Aug. 2022)

Regensburg


----------



## SteveJ (3 Aug. 2022)

Salzburg


----------



## SissyMFan (3 Aug. 2022)

Tannroda


----------



## Marco2 (3 Aug. 2022)

Utrecht


----------



## Punisher (3 Aug. 2022)

Vechta


----------



## SteveJ (3 Aug. 2022)

Windhuk


----------



## Marco2 (3 Aug. 2022)

Xian


----------



## SteveJ (3 Aug. 2022)

Ybbs


----------



## SissyMFan (3 Aug. 2022)

Zossen


----------



## TNT (3 Aug. 2022)

Affing 🦧🦧🦧


----------



## SteveJ (3 Aug. 2022)

Bern


----------



## SissyMFan (3 Aug. 2022)

Coburg


----------



## SteveJ (3 Aug. 2022)

Dakar


----------



## TNT (3 Aug. 2022)

Eilenburg


----------



## SissyMFan (3 Aug. 2022)

Flöha


----------



## TNT (3 Aug. 2022)

Grafrath


----------



## Marco2 (3 Aug. 2022)

Halle


----------



## TNT (3 Aug. 2022)

Ingelheim


----------



## Marco2 (3 Aug. 2022)

Jever


----------



## TNT (3 Aug. 2022)

Kochel am See


----------



## Marco2 (3 Aug. 2022)

Leverkusen


----------



## TNT (3 Aug. 2022)

Meran


----------



## Marco2 (3 Aug. 2022)

Nürnberg


----------



## TNT (3 Aug. 2022)

Ottawa


----------



## SissyMFan (3 Aug. 2022)

Potsdam


----------



## TNT (3 Aug. 2022)

Quedlinburg


----------



## SissyMFan (4 Aug. 2022)

Radebeul


----------



## jens4975 (4 Aug. 2022)

Schledehausen


----------



## Hope (4 Aug. 2022)

Tromsö


----------



## Max100 (4 Aug. 2022)

Unna


----------



## Marco2 (4 Aug. 2022)

Valencia


----------



## Cherubini (4 Aug. 2022)

Wasserburg


----------



## SissyMFan (4 Aug. 2022)

Xi'an


----------



## Max100 (4 Aug. 2022)

Yokohama


----------



## SissyMFan (4 Aug. 2022)

Zschopau


----------



## Max100 (4 Aug. 2022)

Angermünde


----------



## SissyMFan (4 Aug. 2022)

Bad Belzig


----------



## Max100 (4 Aug. 2022)

Crimmitschau


----------



## Marco2 (4 Aug. 2022)

Düsseldorf


----------



## Max100 (4 Aug. 2022)

Eisenhüttenstadt


----------



## SissyMFan (4 Aug. 2022)

Finsterwalde


----------



## Max100 (4 Aug. 2022)

Gießen


----------



## SissyMFan (4 Aug. 2022)

Heilbad Heiligenstadt


----------



## frank63 (4 Aug. 2022)

Idar-Oberstein


----------



## Guckalucki (4 Aug. 2022)

Jonen


----------



## frank63 (4 Aug. 2022)

Kalmar


----------



## SissyMFan (4 Aug. 2022)

Linköping


----------



## frank63 (4 Aug. 2022)

Malmö


----------



## SissyMFan (4 Aug. 2022)

Nyköping


----------



## frank63 (4 Aug. 2022)

Ottawa


----------



## SissyMFan (4 Aug. 2022)

Perugia


----------



## frank63 (4 Aug. 2022)

Quickborn


----------



## muad.dib (4 Aug. 2022)

Rio de Janeiro


----------



## frank63 (4 Aug. 2022)

Salzgitter


----------



## SissyMFan (4 Aug. 2022)

Trondheim


----------



## frank63 (4 Aug. 2022)

Unterschleißheim


----------



## SissyMFan (4 Aug. 2022)

Venedig


----------



## frank63 (4 Aug. 2022)

Warnemünde


----------



## Guckalucki (4 Aug. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## frank63 (4 Aug. 2022)

Yokohama


----------



## Guckalucki (4 Aug. 2022)

Zermatt


----------



## frank63 (4 Aug. 2022)

Ahrensburg


----------



## Guckalucki (4 Aug. 2022)

Baldegg


----------



## frank63 (4 Aug. 2022)

Cremlingen


----------



## Guckalucki (4 Aug. 2022)

Dietwil


----------



## frank63 (4 Aug. 2022)

Erfurt


----------



## Guckalucki (4 Aug. 2022)

Friedrichshafen


----------



## frank63 (4 Aug. 2022)

Georgsmarienhütte


----------



## Guckalucki (4 Aug. 2022)

Hausen am Albis


----------



## frank63 (4 Aug. 2022)

Ilsede


----------



## SissyMFan (4 Aug. 2022)

Judenburg


----------



## frank63 (4 Aug. 2022)

Kerkrade


----------



## SissyMFan (4 Aug. 2022)

Luzern


----------



## frank63 (4 Aug. 2022)

Minneapolis


----------



## SissyMFan (4 Aug. 2022)

Naila


----------



## SteveJ (4 Aug. 2022)

Oberpfaffenhofen


----------



## frank63 (4 Aug. 2022)

Paris


----------



## SissyMFan (4 Aug. 2022)

Quakenbrück


----------



## frank63 (4 Aug. 2022)

Ravensburg


----------



## SteveJ (4 Aug. 2022)

Stockholm


----------



## SissyMFan (4 Aug. 2022)

Tampere


----------



## SteveJ (4 Aug. 2022)

Ulaanbataar


----------



## SissyMFan (4 Aug. 2022)

Vechta


----------



## Marco2 (4 Aug. 2022)

Wiesbaden


----------



## SissyMFan (4 Aug. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Guckalucki (4 Aug. 2022)

York


----------



## frank63 (4 Aug. 2022)

Zermatt


----------



## Guckalucki (4 Aug. 2022)

Anderlecht


----------



## frank63 (4 Aug. 2022)

Bergen


----------



## Guckalucki (4 Aug. 2022)

Cusco


----------



## frank63 (4 Aug. 2022)

Delmenhorst


----------



## SissyMFan (4 Aug. 2022)

Edewecht


----------



## Guckalucki (4 Aug. 2022)

Fischbach


----------



## SissyMFan (4 Aug. 2022)

Georgensgmünd


----------



## Guckalucki (4 Aug. 2022)

Hochdorf


----------



## SissyMFan (4 Aug. 2022)

Iserlohn


----------



## Guckalucki (4 Aug. 2022)

Jestetten


----------



## SissyMFan (4 Aug. 2022)

Kempten


----------



## Guckalucki (4 Aug. 2022)

Lima


----------



## SissyMFan (4 Aug. 2022)

Münchenbernsdorf


----------



## Guckalucki (4 Aug. 2022)

Neuss


----------



## SissyMFan (4 Aug. 2022)

Olbernhau


----------



## Guckalucki (4 Aug. 2022)

Port Ellen


----------



## SissyMFan (4 Aug. 2022)

Qingdao


----------



## Guckalucki (4 Aug. 2022)

Romanshorn


----------



## frank63 (4 Aug. 2022)

Schöningen


----------



## Guckalucki (4 Aug. 2022)

Titisee-Neustadt


----------



## frank63 (4 Aug. 2022)

Unkel


----------



## Guckalucki (4 Aug. 2022)

Volketswil


----------



## frank63 (4 Aug. 2022)

Waren


----------



## Guckalucki (4 Aug. 2022)

Xi'an


----------



## frank63 (4 Aug. 2022)

Yonkers


----------



## Guckalucki (4 Aug. 2022)

Zweisimmen


----------



## frank63 (4 Aug. 2022)

Aschersleben


----------



## Guckalucki (4 Aug. 2022)

Bäretswil


----------



## SissyMFan (4 Aug. 2022)

Calau


----------



## Guckalucki (4 Aug. 2022)

Düdingen


----------



## frank63 (4 Aug. 2022)

Essen


----------



## SissyMFan (4 Aug. 2022)

Foggia


----------



## Guckalucki (4 Aug. 2022)

Gunzwil


----------



## frank63 (4 Aug. 2022)

Herne


----------



## Guckalucki (4 Aug. 2022)

Innertkirchen


----------



## SissyMFan (4 Aug. 2022)

Joachimsthal


----------



## Guckalucki (4 Aug. 2022)

Krummbach


----------



## frank63 (4 Aug. 2022)

Lippstadt


----------



## Guckalucki (4 Aug. 2022)

Meiensäss


----------



## frank63 (4 Aug. 2022)

Nordenham


----------



## Guckalucki (4 Aug. 2022)

Obernau


----------



## SissyMFan (4 Aug. 2022)

Paderborn


----------



## frank63 (4 Aug. 2022)

Radeberg


----------



## Guckalucki (4 Aug. 2022)

Sion


----------



## frank63 (4 Aug. 2022)

Tunis


----------



## Guckalucki (4 Aug. 2022)

Urdorf


----------



## SissyMFan (4 Aug. 2022)

Villach


----------



## frank63 (4 Aug. 2022)

Wesendorf


----------



## SissyMFan (4 Aug. 2022)

Xi'an


----------



## frank63 (4 Aug. 2022)

Yokohama


----------



## Guckalucki (4 Aug. 2022)

Zug


----------



## SissyMFan (4 Aug. 2022)

Auerbach


----------



## Guckalucki (4 Aug. 2022)

Belp


----------



## SissyMFan (4 Aug. 2022)

Chur


----------



## Guckalucki (4 Aug. 2022)

Delsberg


----------



## frank63 (4 Aug. 2022)

Emsdetten


----------



## Guckalucki (4 Aug. 2022)

Frauenkappelen


----------



## SissyMFan (4 Aug. 2022)

Günthersdorf


----------



## Guckalucki (4 Aug. 2022)

Horgen


----------



## SissyMFan (4 Aug. 2022)

Ilmenau


----------



## Guckalucki (4 Aug. 2022)

Jaun


----------



## SissyMFan (4 Aug. 2022)

Kapfenberg


----------



## Guckalucki (4 Aug. 2022)

Lenk


----------



## frank63 (4 Aug. 2022)

Melle


----------



## SissyMFan (4 Aug. 2022)

Nordhausen


----------



## Guckalucki (4 Aug. 2022)

Oberdorf


----------



## SissyMFan (4 Aug. 2022)

Pratteln


----------



## frank63 (4 Aug. 2022)

Querfurt


----------



## Guckalucki (4 Aug. 2022)

Realp


----------



## SissyMFan (4 Aug. 2022)

Schleswig


----------



## frank63 (4 Aug. 2022)

Tornesch


----------



## SissyMFan (4 Aug. 2022)

Uetersen


----------



## frank63 (4 Aug. 2022)

Venedig


----------



## SissyMFan (4 Aug. 2022)

Wacken 🤘


----------



## frank63 (4 Aug. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## SissyMFan (4 Aug. 2022)

Yach


----------



## frank63 (4 Aug. 2022)

Zagreb


----------



## SissyMFan (4 Aug. 2022)

Alfeld


----------



## frank63 (4 Aug. 2022)

Bielefeld


----------



## SissyMFan (4 Aug. 2022)

Cottbus


----------



## frank63 (4 Aug. 2022)

Dörpen


----------



## SissyMFan (4 Aug. 2022)

Ellrich


----------



## frank63 (4 Aug. 2022)

Fürth


----------



## SissyMFan (4 Aug. 2022)

Gangloffsömmern


----------



## frank63 (4 Aug. 2022)

Hille


----------



## SissyMFan (4 Aug. 2022)

Ilfeld


----------



## frank63 (4 Aug. 2022)

Jülich


----------



## SissyMFan (4 Aug. 2022)

Bad *K*östritz


----------



## frank63 (4 Aug. 2022)

Langenhagen


----------



## SissyMFan (4 Aug. 2022)

Meppen


----------



## frank63 (4 Aug. 2022)

Nantes


----------



## SissyMFan (4 Aug. 2022)

Orlando


----------



## Cherubini (4 Aug. 2022)

Passau


----------



## frank63 (4 Aug. 2022)

Quedlinburg


----------



## SissyMFan (4 Aug. 2022)

Rosenheim


----------



## frank63 (4 Aug. 2022)

Starnberg


----------



## SissyMFan (4 Aug. 2022)

Trondheim


----------



## frank63 (4 Aug. 2022)

Untertürkheim


----------



## Marco2 (5 Aug. 2022)

Valencia


----------



## Max100 (5 Aug. 2022)

Wladiwostok


----------



## Cherubini (5 Aug. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Guckalucki (5 Aug. 2022)

Yokohama


----------



## Max100 (5 Aug. 2022)

Zangberg


----------



## SissyMFan (5 Aug. 2022)

Arnsberg


----------



## Marco2 (5 Aug. 2022)

Bern


----------



## frank63 (5 Aug. 2022)

Calais


----------



## Marco2 (5 Aug. 2022)

Dortmund


----------



## frank63 (5 Aug. 2022)

Eindhoven


----------



## Marco2 (5 Aug. 2022)

Fredenbeck​


----------



## frank63 (5 Aug. 2022)

Goslar


----------



## Marco2 (5 Aug. 2022)

Herleshausen


----------



## frank63 (5 Aug. 2022)

Ilsenburg


----------



## Marco2 (5 Aug. 2022)

Jever


----------



## Guckalucki (5 Aug. 2022)

Kirchberg


----------



## frank63 (5 Aug. 2022)

Leimen


----------



## Guckalucki (5 Aug. 2022)

Marburg


----------



## Marco2 (5 Aug. 2022)

Nienurg


----------



## SissyMFan (5 Aug. 2022)

Oschatz


----------



## frank63 (5 Aug. 2022)

Paris


----------



## SissyMFan (5 Aug. 2022)

Quakenbrück


----------



## frank63 (5 Aug. 2022)

Rostock


----------



## SissyMFan (5 Aug. 2022)

Seelingstädt


----------



## Guckalucki (5 Aug. 2022)

Trondheim


----------



## SissyMFan (5 Aug. 2022)

Usti nad Labem


----------



## frank63 (5 Aug. 2022)

Verden


----------



## SissyMFan (5 Aug. 2022)

Werder


----------



## frank63 (5 Aug. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## SissyMFan (5 Aug. 2022)

Yale


----------



## Guckalucki (5 Aug. 2022)

Zollikofen


----------



## frank63 (5 Aug. 2022)

Anaheim


----------



## Guckalucki (5 Aug. 2022)

Ballwil


----------



## frank63 (5 Aug. 2022)

Cardiff


----------



## Guckalucki (5 Aug. 2022)

Dielsdorf


----------



## frank63 (5 Aug. 2022)

El Paso


----------



## Guckalucki (5 Aug. 2022)

Frauenfeld


----------



## frank63 (5 Aug. 2022)

Glendale


----------



## Guckalucki (5 Aug. 2022)

Hildisrieden


----------



## frank63 (5 Aug. 2022)

Iffezheim


----------



## Guckalucki (5 Aug. 2022)

Jenaz


----------



## frank63 (5 Aug. 2022)

Kaiserslautern


----------



## Guckalucki (5 Aug. 2022)

La Paz


----------



## SissyMFan (5 Aug. 2022)

Mosen


----------



## Guckalucki (5 Aug. 2022)

Neuendorf


----------



## SissyMFan (5 Aug. 2022)

Oldenburg in Oldenburg


----------



## Guckalucki (5 Aug. 2022)

Puerto Limón


----------



## SissyMFan (5 Aug. 2022)

Querfurt


----------



## Guckalucki (5 Aug. 2022)

Raleigh


----------



## SissyMFan (5 Aug. 2022)

Schkölen


----------



## Guckalucki (5 Aug. 2022)

Turrialba


----------



## SissyMFan (5 Aug. 2022)

Untervaz


----------



## Guckalucki (5 Aug. 2022)

Ventura


----------



## SissyMFan (5 Aug. 2022)

Weinfelden


----------



## Guckalucki (5 Aug. 2022)

Xinyuan


----------



## SissyMFan (5 Aug. 2022)

Yverdon-les-Bains


----------



## Guckalucki (5 Aug. 2022)

Zernez


----------



## SissyMFan (5 Aug. 2022)

Aarburg


----------



## Guckalucki (5 Aug. 2022)

Biberstein


----------



## frank63 (5 Aug. 2022)

Cardiff


----------



## SissyMFan (5 Aug. 2022)

Dietlikon


----------



## frank63 (5 Aug. 2022)

Esens


----------



## SissyMFan (5 Aug. 2022)

Forst


----------



## frank63 (5 Aug. 2022)

Gera


----------



## SissyMFan (5 Aug. 2022)

Honau


----------



## Guckalucki (5 Aug. 2022)

Ilanz


----------



## SissyMFan (5 Aug. 2022)

Jussy


----------



## frank63 (5 Aug. 2022)

Kairo


----------



## SissyMFan (5 Aug. 2022)

Lauterbrunnen


----------



## frank63 (5 Aug. 2022)

Meißen


----------



## Guckalucki (5 Aug. 2022)

Naters


----------



## frank63 (5 Aug. 2022)

Oggersheim


----------



## SissyMFan (5 Aug. 2022)

Pontresina


----------



## frank63 (5 Aug. 2022)

Quickborn


----------



## SissyMFan (5 Aug. 2022)

Ruggell


----------



## frank63 (5 Aug. 2022)

Salzkotten


----------



## SissyMFan (5 Aug. 2022)

Triesen


----------



## frank63 (5 Aug. 2022)

Uetersen


----------



## SissyMFan (5 Aug. 2022)

Vaduz


----------



## frank63 (5 Aug. 2022)

Wallenhorst


----------



## SteveJ (5 Aug. 2022)

Xi'an


----------



## frank63 (5 Aug. 2022)

Yokohama


----------



## SteveJ (5 Aug. 2022)

Zürich


----------



## frank63 (5 Aug. 2022)

Auetal


----------



## SteveJ (5 Aug. 2022)

Birmingham


----------



## frank63 (5 Aug. 2022)

Calbe


----------



## Cherubini (5 Aug. 2022)

Deggendorf


----------



## hanskasper (5 Aug. 2022)

Ebern


----------



## Guckalucki (5 Aug. 2022)

Frauenfeld


----------



## hanskasper (5 Aug. 2022)

Godeldorf


----------



## Guckalucki (5 Aug. 2022)

Hinterkappelen


----------



## hanskasper (5 Aug. 2022)

Iasi


----------



## Guckalucki (5 Aug. 2022)

Juriens


----------



## hanskasper (5 Aug. 2022)

Kronach


----------



## hanskasper (5 Aug. 2022)

Kronach


----------



## frank63 (5 Aug. 2022)

Landsberg


----------



## hanskasper (5 Aug. 2022)

Mannheim


----------



## SteveJ (5 Aug. 2022)

Nantes


----------



## frank63 (5 Aug. 2022)

Osterholz-Scharmbek


----------



## hanskasper (5 Aug. 2022)

Parsberg


----------



## frank63 (5 Aug. 2022)

Quedlinburg


----------



## hanskasper (5 Aug. 2022)

Reno


----------



## Guckalucki (5 Aug. 2022)

Stauffen


----------



## frank63 (5 Aug. 2022)

Trittau


----------



## hanskasper (5 Aug. 2022)

Ulm


----------



## SissyMFan (5 Aug. 2022)

Veddel


----------



## frank63 (5 Aug. 2022)

Wunstorf


----------



## Guckalucki (5 Aug. 2022)

Xi'an


----------



## SissyMFan (5 Aug. 2022)

Youngstown


----------



## frank63 (5 Aug. 2022)

Zürich


----------



## Guckalucki (5 Aug. 2022)

Abtwil


----------



## frank63 (5 Aug. 2022)

Brest


----------



## SissyMFan (5 Aug. 2022)

Cannes


----------



## SteveJ (5 Aug. 2022)

Denver


----------



## SissyMFan (5 Aug. 2022)

Eton


----------



## SteveJ (5 Aug. 2022)

Freising


----------



## Punisher (5 Aug. 2022)

Fulda


----------



## SteveJ (5 Aug. 2022)

Graz


----------



## SissyMFan (5 Aug. 2022)

Hodenhagen


----------



## SteveJ (5 Aug. 2022)

Idar-Oberstein


----------



## Guckalucki (5 Aug. 2022)

Jona


----------



## SteveJ (5 Aug. 2022)

Kiew


----------



## Guckalucki (5 Aug. 2022)

Lubljana


----------



## SissyMFan (5 Aug. 2022)

Meißen


----------



## Guckalucki (5 Aug. 2022)

Norwich


----------



## SissyMFan (5 Aug. 2022)

Oklahoma City


----------



## Guckalucki (5 Aug. 2022)

Port Charlotte


----------



## SteveJ (5 Aug. 2022)

Quebec


----------



## Guckalucki (5 Aug. 2022)

Reinach


----------



## SissyMFan (5 Aug. 2022)

Torgau


----------



## Punisher (5 Aug. 2022)

Ulm


----------



## Guckalucki (5 Aug. 2022)

Victoria


----------



## Punisher (5 Aug. 2022)

Wilhelmshafen


----------



## Guckalucki (5 Aug. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Punisher (5 Aug. 2022)

Yaounde


----------



## Guckalucki (5 Aug. 2022)

Zuchwil


----------



## Punisher (5 Aug. 2022)

Aschaffenburg


----------



## Guckalucki (5 Aug. 2022)

Biberbrugg


----------



## Punisher (5 Aug. 2022)

Celle


----------



## Guckalucki (5 Aug. 2022)

Denver


----------



## Punisher (5 Aug. 2022)

Erfurt


----------



## Guckalucki (5 Aug. 2022)

Fort Lauderdale


----------



## Punisher (5 Aug. 2022)

Gießen


----------



## Guckalucki (5 Aug. 2022)

Hinwil


----------



## Punisher (5 Aug. 2022)

Idar Oberstein


----------



## Guckalucki (5 Aug. 2022)

Jenins


----------



## Punisher (5 Aug. 2022)

Köln


----------



## SissyMFan (5 Aug. 2022)

Luxemburg


----------



## Guckalucki (5 Aug. 2022)

Mailand


----------



## Punisher (5 Aug. 2022)

Neckarsulm


----------



## SissyMFan (5 Aug. 2022)

Oberhausen


----------



## Guckalucki (5 Aug. 2022)

Paderborn


----------



## SissyMFan (5 Aug. 2022)

Quakenbrück


----------



## Guckalucki (5 Aug. 2022)

Rio de Janeiro


----------



## Punisher (5 Aug. 2022)

Saarbrücken


----------



## SissyMFan (5 Aug. 2022)

Treptow


----------



## Punisher (5 Aug. 2022)

Ulm


----------



## Guckalucki (5 Aug. 2022)

Veltheim


----------



## Punisher (5 Aug. 2022)

Wolfsburg


----------



## Guckalucki (5 Aug. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## SteveJ (5 Aug. 2022)

York


----------



## Guckalucki (5 Aug. 2022)

Zuchwil


----------



## Punisher (5 Aug. 2022)

Amsterdam


----------



## frank63 (5 Aug. 2022)

Bern


----------



## Guckalucki (5 Aug. 2022)

Cusco


----------



## Punisher (5 Aug. 2022)

Darwin


----------



## Guckalucki (5 Aug. 2022)

Edinburgh


----------



## Punisher (5 Aug. 2022)

Freiburg


----------



## Guckalucki (5 Aug. 2022)

Glasgow


----------



## SissyMFan (5 Aug. 2022)

Hereford


----------



## Guckalucki (5 Aug. 2022)

Inverness


----------



## SissyMFan (5 Aug. 2022)

Jönköping


----------



## Guckalucki (5 Aug. 2022)

Kilmartin


----------



## SissyMFan (5 Aug. 2022)

Liestal


----------



## Guckalucki (5 Aug. 2022)

Möhlin


----------



## SissyMFan (5 Aug. 2022)

Nördlingen


----------



## Guckalucki (5 Aug. 2022)

Ormalingen


----------



## Marco2 (5 Aug. 2022)

Passau


----------



## Guckalucki (5 Aug. 2022)

Quebec


----------



## SissyMFan (5 Aug. 2022)

Roetgen


----------



## Marco2 (5 Aug. 2022)

Stuttgart


----------



## Guckalucki (5 Aug. 2022)

Turin


----------



## SissyMFan (5 Aug. 2022)

In *Ulm* und um *Ulm* und um *Ulm* herum... 😁


----------



## Guckalucki (5 Aug. 2022)

Venedig


----------



## Marco2 (5 Aug. 2022)

Wernigerode


----------



## Guckalucki (5 Aug. 2022)

Xi'an


----------



## Punisher (5 Aug. 2022)

Venedig 

Ich bin zu langsam 🙄


----------



## Guckalucki (5 Aug. 2022)

Punisher schrieb:


> Venedig
> 
> Ich bin zu langsam 🙄


jopp


----------



## SissyMFan (5 Aug. 2022)

York


----------



## Guckalucki (5 Aug. 2022)

Zell


----------



## frank63 (5 Aug. 2022)

Ahaus


----------



## Guckalucki (5 Aug. 2022)

Bonn


----------



## SissyMFan (5 Aug. 2022)

Cwmbran


----------



## Guckalucki (5 Aug. 2022)

Diepoldsau


----------



## Austin (5 Aug. 2022)

Euskirchen


----------



## SissyMFan (5 Aug. 2022)

Folkestone


----------



## Guckalucki (5 Aug. 2022)

Gera


----------



## SissyMFan (5 Aug. 2022)

Haarhausen


----------



## Marco2 (5 Aug. 2022)

Ingolstadt


----------



## Guckalucki (5 Aug. 2022)

Jona


----------



## SissyMFan (5 Aug. 2022)

Katzhütte


----------



## frank63 (5 Aug. 2022)

Lemgo


----------



## SissyMFan (5 Aug. 2022)

Merseburg


----------



## Guckalucki (5 Aug. 2022)

Nebikon


----------



## frank63 (5 Aug. 2022)

Oranienburg


----------



## Guckalucki (5 Aug. 2022)

Perth


----------



## SissyMFan (5 Aug. 2022)

Quezon City


----------



## Austin (5 Aug. 2022)

Runavik


----------



## SissyMFan (5 Aug. 2022)

Stavanger


----------



## Austin (5 Aug. 2022)

Trondheim


----------



## SissyMFan (5 Aug. 2022)

Uppsala


----------



## Austin (5 Aug. 2022)

Versmold


----------



## SissyMFan (5 Aug. 2022)

Wuppertal


----------



## Austin (5 Aug. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## SissyMFan (5 Aug. 2022)

Yeovil


----------



## Austin (5 Aug. 2022)

Zakopane


----------



## SissyMFan (5 Aug. 2022)

Augustusburg


----------



## Austin (5 Aug. 2022)

Bad Berleburg


----------



## SissyMFan (5 Aug. 2022)

Caerdydd - Cardiff


----------



## frank63 (5 Aug. 2022)

Dardesheim


----------



## SissyMFan (5 Aug. 2022)

Esslingen


----------



## Austin (5 Aug. 2022)

Fortaleza


----------



## SissyMFan (5 Aug. 2022)

Graz


----------



## Austin (5 Aug. 2022)

Hafnarfjördur


----------



## SissyMFan (5 Aug. 2022)

Imola


----------



## Austin (5 Aug. 2022)

Jena


----------



## SissyMFan (5 Aug. 2022)

Kuopio


----------



## Austin (5 Aug. 2022)

Lüdenscheid


----------



## frank63 (5 Aug. 2022)

Munster


----------



## SissyMFan (5 Aug. 2022)

Narbonne


----------



## Austin (5 Aug. 2022)

Olpe


----------



## SissyMFan (5 Aug. 2022)

Pforzheim


----------



## Austin (5 Aug. 2022)

Queenstown


----------



## frank63 (5 Aug. 2022)

Riga


----------



## Austin (5 Aug. 2022)

Seattle


----------



## SissyMFan (5 Aug. 2022)

Tecklenburg


----------



## Austin (5 Aug. 2022)

Ulan Bator


----------



## frank63 (5 Aug. 2022)

Viersen


----------



## Austin (5 Aug. 2022)

Würselen


----------



## frank63 (5 Aug. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Austin (5 Aug. 2022)

Youngstown


----------



## frank63 (5 Aug. 2022)

Zagreb


----------



## Austin (5 Aug. 2022)

Aalborg


----------



## SissyMFan (5 Aug. 2022)

Brighton


----------



## Austin (5 Aug. 2022)

Canberra


----------



## SissyMFan (5 Aug. 2022)

Delhi


----------



## Austin (5 Aug. 2022)

Ettlingen


----------



## SissyMFan (6 Aug. 2022)

Friedrichroda


----------



## Austin (6 Aug. 2022)

Georgetown


----------



## SissyMFan (6 Aug. 2022)

Honolulu


----------



## Austin (6 Aug. 2022)

Inglewood


----------



## frank63 (6 Aug. 2022)

Jever


----------



## Austin (6 Aug. 2022)

Königsberg


----------



## frank63 (6 Aug. 2022)

Lübeck


----------



## Austin (6 Aug. 2022)

Mettmann


----------



## SissyMFan (6 Aug. 2022)

Neuss


----------



## Austin (6 Aug. 2022)

Ottawa


----------



## Max100 (6 Aug. 2022)

Philippsburg


----------



## Guckalucki (6 Aug. 2022)

Quinto


----------



## Cherubini (6 Aug. 2022)

Remscheid


----------



## Max100 (6 Aug. 2022)

Salzburg


----------



## Marco2 (6 Aug. 2022)

Turin


----------



## Max100 (6 Aug. 2022)

Unterschleißheim


----------



## Guckalucki (6 Aug. 2022)

*V*al Mustair


----------



## Marco2 (6 Aug. 2022)

Nettetal


----------



## SissyMFan (6 Aug. 2022)

Was ist denn jetzt richtig? V oder N? 🤔 

Je nachdem, weiter mit:

Weißwasser
oder
Oberhausen


----------



## frank63 (6 Aug. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Guckalucki (6 Aug. 2022)

Yonkers


----------



## SissyMFan (6 Aug. 2022)

Zella-Mehlis


----------



## Guckalucki (6 Aug. 2022)

Andorra la Vella


----------



## jens4975 (6 Aug. 2022)

Bippen


----------



## SissyMFan (6 Aug. 2022)

Crimmitschau


----------



## frank63 (6 Aug. 2022)

Deggendorf


----------



## Guckalucki (6 Aug. 2022)

Eton


----------



## frank63 (6 Aug. 2022)

Frankenthal


----------



## Guckalucki (6 Aug. 2022)

Gettnau


----------



## SteveJ (6 Aug. 2022)

Havanna


----------



## SissyMFan (6 Aug. 2022)

Interlaken


----------



## frank63 (6 Aug. 2022)

Jever


----------



## SissyMFan (6 Aug. 2022)

Karlsruhe


----------



## frank63 (6 Aug. 2022)

London


----------



## Punisher (6 Aug. 2022)

Moskau


----------



## rostlaube (6 Aug. 2022)

Nazareth


----------



## SissyMFan (6 Aug. 2022)

Osnabrück


----------



## frank63 (6 Aug. 2022)

Passau


----------



## SissyMFan (6 Aug. 2022)

Querfurt


----------



## frank63 (6 Aug. 2022)

Riad


----------



## SissyMFan (6 Aug. 2022)

Suez


----------



## frank63 (6 Aug. 2022)

Trier


----------



## Punisher (6 Aug. 2022)

Untertürkheim


----------



## frank63 (6 Aug. 2022)

Venedig


----------



## Punisher (6 Aug. 2022)

Wien


----------



## frank63 (6 Aug. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Marco2 (6 Aug. 2022)

Youngstown


----------



## Punisher (6 Aug. 2022)

Zell


----------



## Marco2 (6 Aug. 2022)

Augsburg


----------



## rostlaube (6 Aug. 2022)

Bingen


----------



## Punisher (6 Aug. 2022)

Coburg


----------



## SteveJ (6 Aug. 2022)

Dallas


----------



## rostlaube (6 Aug. 2022)

Eisleben


----------



## SteveJ (6 Aug. 2022)

Florenz


----------



## frank63 (6 Aug. 2022)

Garbsen


----------



## Punisher (6 Aug. 2022)

Hilden


----------



## SteveJ (6 Aug. 2022)

Innsbruck


----------



## frank63 (6 Aug. 2022)

Jarmen


----------



## SteveJ (6 Aug. 2022)

Kapstadt


----------



## frank63 (6 Aug. 2022)

Lugano


----------



## Guckalucki (6 Aug. 2022)

Meiringen


----------



## frank63 (6 Aug. 2022)

Neuss


----------



## Guckalucki (6 Aug. 2022)

Oberhausen


----------



## frank63 (6 Aug. 2022)

Penzberg


----------



## Guckalucki (6 Aug. 2022)

Quarten


----------



## frank63 (7 Aug. 2022)

Rendsburg


----------



## Guckalucki (7 Aug. 2022)

Solingen


----------



## frank63 (7 Aug. 2022)

Toulouse


----------



## Guckalucki (7 Aug. 2022)

Ulanbator


----------



## frank63 (7 Aug. 2022)

Vechta


----------



## Guckalucki (7 Aug. 2022)

Waiblingen


----------



## frank63 (7 Aug. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Guckalucki (7 Aug. 2022)

Yvorne


----------



## frank63 (7 Aug. 2022)

Zwiesel


----------



## Guckalucki (7 Aug. 2022)

Aschaffenburg


----------



## frank63 (7 Aug. 2022)

Barleben


----------



## Guckalucki (7 Aug. 2022)

Como


----------



## frank63 (7 Aug. 2022)

Dassel


----------



## Guckalucki (7 Aug. 2022)

Emmen


----------



## frank63 (7 Aug. 2022)

Faßberg


----------



## Guckalucki (7 Aug. 2022)

Geltwil


----------



## frank63 (7 Aug. 2022)

Halberstadt


----------



## Guckalucki (7 Aug. 2022)

Inwil


----------



## frank63 (7 Aug. 2022)

Jagel


----------



## Guckalucki (7 Aug. 2022)

Kriegstetten


----------



## frank63 (7 Aug. 2022)

Langenweddingen


----------



## Guckalucki (7 Aug. 2022)

Manhattan


----------



## frank63 (7 Aug. 2022)

Nairobi


----------



## Guckalucki (7 Aug. 2022)

Olten


----------



## frank63 (7 Aug. 2022)

Papenburg


----------



## Guckalucki (7 Aug. 2022)

Qandula


----------



## frank63 (7 Aug. 2022)

Rotenburg/Wümme


----------



## Guckalucki (7 Aug. 2022)

Susah


----------



## frank63 (7 Aug. 2022)

Trittau


----------



## Marco2 (7 Aug. 2022)

Uerdingen


----------



## Max100 (7 Aug. 2022)

Antonio Vivaldi


----------



## Marco2 (7 Aug. 2022)

Warschau


----------



## Guckalucki (7 Aug. 2022)

Max100 schrieb:


> Antonio Vivaldi


da war ich noch nie, da muss ich mal hin! you made my day! 

*Xanten*


----------



## Max100 (7 Aug. 2022)

Yaoundé


----------



## Guckalucki (7 Aug. 2022)

Zittau


----------



## SissyMFan (7 Aug. 2022)

Ahrensburg


----------



## Max100 (7 Aug. 2022)

Bernburg


----------



## SissyMFan (7 Aug. 2022)

Calbe


----------



## Guckalucki (7 Aug. 2022)

Donaueschingen


----------



## SissyMFan (7 Aug. 2022)

Eisenhüttenstadt


----------



## Guckalucki (7 Aug. 2022)

Faro


----------



## SissyMFan (7 Aug. 2022)

Gera


----------



## Guckalucki (7 Aug. 2022)

Harare


----------



## SissyMFan (7 Aug. 2022)

Ingolstadt


----------



## Guckalucki (7 Aug. 2022)

Jackson


----------



## SissyMFan (7 Aug. 2022)

Knoxville


----------



## Guckalucki (7 Aug. 2022)

Leeds


----------



## SissyMFan (7 Aug. 2022)

Mülheim an der Ruhr


----------



## Guckalucki (7 Aug. 2022)

Nagoya


----------



## frank63 (7 Aug. 2022)

Oslo


----------



## SissyMFan (7 Aug. 2022)

Potsdam


----------



## Guckalucki (7 Aug. 2022)

Quanzhou


----------



## frank63 (7 Aug. 2022)

Ravensburg


----------



## Guckalucki (7 Aug. 2022)

Stetten


----------



## frank63 (7 Aug. 2022)

Traun*stein*


----------



## SissyMFan (7 Aug. 2022)

Unterwellenborn


----------



## frank63 (7 Aug. 2022)

Venedig


----------



## SissyMFan (7 Aug. 2022)

Würzburg


----------



## frank63 (7 Aug. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Hope (7 Aug. 2022)

Guckalucki2 schrieb:


> da war ich noch nie, da muss ich mal hin! you made my day!
> 
> *Xanten*


Sowas mußte ja mal passieren mit den beiden Spielen. 

Ypsilanti


----------



## frank63 (7 Aug. 2022)

Zagreb


----------



## Punisher (7 Aug. 2022)

Aschaffenburg


----------



## frank63 (7 Aug. 2022)

Bernburg


----------



## Guckalucki (7 Aug. 2022)

Cottbus


----------



## frank63 (7 Aug. 2022)

Duluth


----------



## rostlaube (7 Aug. 2022)

Essen


----------



## Guckalucki (7 Aug. 2022)

Fürth


----------



## frank63 (7 Aug. 2022)

Genua


----------



## SissyMFan (7 Aug. 2022)

Hamm


----------



## frank63 (7 Aug. 2022)

Ibbenbüren


----------



## SissyMFan (7 Aug. 2022)

Jonaswalde


----------



## frank63 (7 Aug. 2022)

Kiel


----------



## SissyMFan (7 Aug. 2022)

Ludwigshafen


----------



## frank63 (7 Aug. 2022)

Magdeburg


----------



## SissyMFan (7 Aug. 2022)

Neustadt am Rübenberge


----------



## frank63 (7 Aug. 2022)

Osaka


----------



## hanskasper (7 Aug. 2022)

Plasencia


----------



## Guckalucki (7 Aug. 2022)

Quarten


----------



## hanskasper (7 Aug. 2022)

Ravensburg


----------



## SissyMFan (7 Aug. 2022)

Stellingen


----------



## Marco2 (7 Aug. 2022)

Unterhaching


----------



## SissyMFan (7 Aug. 2022)

Vechta


----------



## hanskasper (7 Aug. 2022)

Wichita


----------



## SissyMFan (7 Aug. 2022)

Xiangjiaba


----------



## Guckalucki (7 Aug. 2022)

York


----------



## frank63 (7 Aug. 2022)

Zinnowitz


----------



## hanskasper (7 Aug. 2022)

Amsterdam


----------



## Guckalucki (7 Aug. 2022)

Bremen


----------



## frank63 (7 Aug. 2022)

Calais


----------



## Guckalucki (7 Aug. 2022)

Dürnten


----------



## Marco2 (7 Aug. 2022)

Essen


----------



## Guckalucki (7 Aug. 2022)

Fischbach


----------



## frank63 (7 Aug. 2022)

Großenkneten


----------



## SissyMFan (7 Aug. 2022)

Haldensleben


----------



## frank63 (7 Aug. 2022)

Ipswich


----------



## SissyMFan (7 Aug. 2022)

Jacksonville


----------



## hanskasper (7 Aug. 2022)

Kairo


----------



## SissyMFan (7 Aug. 2022)

Leinefelde


----------



## frank63 (7 Aug. 2022)

Malsfeld


----------



## SissyMFan (7 Aug. 2022)

Neunkirchen


----------



## frank63 (7 Aug. 2022)

Osnabrück


----------



## SissyMFan (7 Aug. 2022)

Pößneck


----------



## frank63 (7 Aug. 2022)

Quakenbrück


----------



## hanskasper (7 Aug. 2022)

Rabat


----------



## SissyMFan (7 Aug. 2022)

Swansea


----------



## frank63 (7 Aug. 2022)

Tötensen


----------



## SissyMFan (7 Aug. 2022)

Überlingen


----------



## frank63 (7 Aug. 2022)

Versmold


----------



## SissyMFan (7 Aug. 2022)

Wacken


----------



## frank63 (7 Aug. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## SissyMFan (7 Aug. 2022)

York


----------



## frank63 (7 Aug. 2022)

Zarrentin


----------



## SissyMFan (7 Aug. 2022)

Adlershof


----------



## hanskasper (7 Aug. 2022)

Bamberg


----------



## SissyMFan (7 Aug. 2022)

Creuzburg


----------



## hanskasper (7 Aug. 2022)

Dorgendorf


----------



## SissyMFan (7 Aug. 2022)

Egelsbach


----------



## hanskasper (7 Aug. 2022)

Fianarantsoa


----------



## SissyMFan (7 Aug. 2022)

Göteborg


----------



## hanskasper (7 Aug. 2022)

Hannover


----------



## SissyMFan (7 Aug. 2022)

Ilsede


----------



## hanskasper (7 Aug. 2022)

Jakarta


----------



## SissyMFan (7 Aug. 2022)

Kaohsiung


----------



## hanskasper (7 Aug. 2022)

Luoyang


----------



## SissyMFan (7 Aug. 2022)

Macao


----------



## hanskasper (7 Aug. 2022)

Ningbo


----------



## SissyMFan (7 Aug. 2022)

Ocean City


----------



## SteveJ (7 Aug. 2022)

Palermo


----------



## SissyMFan (7 Aug. 2022)

Petersroda


----------



## SteveJ (7 Aug. 2022)

Quedlinburg


----------



## SissyMFan (7 Aug. 2022)

Rosenheim


----------



## SteveJ (7 Aug. 2022)

Sevilla


----------



## frank63 (7 Aug. 2022)

Trelleborg


----------



## SteveJ (7 Aug. 2022)

Ulm


----------



## frank63 (7 Aug. 2022)

Verden


----------



## SteveJ (7 Aug. 2022)

Washington D.C.


----------



## frank63 (7 Aug. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## SissyMFan (7 Aug. 2022)

Yeovil


----------



## frank63 (7 Aug. 2022)

Zerbst


----------



## SissyMFan (7 Aug. 2022)

Angermünde


----------



## frank63 (7 Aug. 2022)

Barsinghausen


----------



## SissyMFan (7 Aug. 2022)

Crimmitschau


----------



## Guckalucki (7 Aug. 2022)

Dufftown


----------



## frank63 (7 Aug. 2022)

Ellerbek


----------



## Guckalucki (7 Aug. 2022)

Fullerton


----------



## frank63 (7 Aug. 2022)

Göppingen


----------



## Guckalucki (7 Aug. 2022)

Hackensack


----------



## frank63 (7 Aug. 2022)

Ihringen


----------



## SissyMFan (7 Aug. 2022)

Jena


----------



## frank63 (7 Aug. 2022)

Kaiserslautern


----------



## SteveJ (7 Aug. 2022)

Luzern


----------



## SissyMFan (7 Aug. 2022)

Magdeburg


----------



## Guckalucki (7 Aug. 2022)

Neuss


----------



## SissyMFan (7 Aug. 2022)

Nordhorn


----------



## Guckalucki (7 Aug. 2022)

Oldenburg


----------



## SissyMFan (7 Aug. 2022)

Peine


----------



## SteveJ (7 Aug. 2022)

Quebec


----------



## frank63 (7 Aug. 2022)

Reinbek


----------



## SissyMFan (7 Aug. 2022)

Saalfeld


----------



## SteveJ (7 Aug. 2022)

Tunis


----------



## SissyMFan (7 Aug. 2022)

Usedom


----------



## frank63 (7 Aug. 2022)

Viersen


----------



## SteveJ (7 Aug. 2022)

Wilhelmshaven


----------



## SissyMFan (7 Aug. 2022)

Xi'an


----------



## frank63 (7 Aug. 2022)

Yokohama


----------



## SissyMFan (7 Aug. 2022)

Zweibrücken


----------



## SteveJ (7 Aug. 2022)

Austin


----------



## SissyMFan (7 Aug. 2022)

Blackpool


----------



## frank63 (7 Aug. 2022)

Cardiff


----------



## SteveJ (7 Aug. 2022)

Dublin


----------



## SissyMFan (7 Aug. 2022)

Emmendingen


----------



## SteveJ (7 Aug. 2022)

Fort Lauderdale


----------



## SissyMFan (7 Aug. 2022)

Göppingen


----------



## SteveJ (7 Aug. 2022)

Houston


----------



## SissyMFan (7 Aug. 2022)

Ilmenau


----------



## SteveJ (7 Aug. 2022)

Jena


----------



## SissyMFan (7 Aug. 2022)

Königsberg


----------



## frank63 (7 Aug. 2022)

Laboe


----------



## SteveJ (7 Aug. 2022)

Mailand


----------



## SissyMFan (7 Aug. 2022)

Nordhausen


----------



## SteveJ (7 Aug. 2022)

Odessa


----------



## frank63 (7 Aug. 2022)

Passau


----------



## SteveJ (7 Aug. 2022)

Regensburg


----------



## SissyMFan (7 Aug. 2022)

Straubing


----------



## rostlaube (7 Aug. 2022)

Tübingen


----------



## SissyMFan (7 Aug. 2022)

Ulm


----------



## rostlaube (7 Aug. 2022)

Viernheim


----------



## SissyMFan (7 Aug. 2022)

Waggershausen


----------



## Marco2 (8 Aug. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## SissyMFan (8 Aug. 2022)

Ylöjärvi


----------



## Cherubini (8 Aug. 2022)

Zürich


----------



## SissyMFan (8 Aug. 2022)

Augsburg


----------



## Max100 (8 Aug. 2022)

Budapest


----------



## Cherubini (8 Aug. 2022)

Celle


----------



## SissyMFan (8 Aug. 2022)

Darmstadt


----------



## Max100 (8 Aug. 2022)

Edinburgh


----------



## Marco2 (8 Aug. 2022)

Fürth


----------



## Guckalucki (8 Aug. 2022)

Gorleben


----------



## Marco2 (8 Aug. 2022)

Hannover


----------



## Max100 (8 Aug. 2022)

Itzehoe


----------



## Guckalucki (8 Aug. 2022)

Jonenschwil


----------



## frank63 (8 Aug. 2022)

Konstanz


----------



## Guckalucki (8 Aug. 2022)

Lotzwil


----------



## frank63 (8 Aug. 2022)

Mannheim


----------



## Max100 (8 Aug. 2022)

Nagold


----------



## Guckalucki (8 Aug. 2022)

Ottenbach


----------



## frank63 (8 Aug. 2022)

Passau


----------



## Guckalucki (8 Aug. 2022)

Quinto


----------



## Max100 (8 Aug. 2022)

Rudolstadt


----------



## Guckalucki (8 Aug. 2022)

Stetten


----------



## SissyMFan (8 Aug. 2022)

Tübingen


----------



## frank63 (8 Aug. 2022)

Uetersen


----------



## Marco2 (8 Aug. 2022)

Viersen


----------



## rostlaube (8 Aug. 2022)

Warschau


----------



## frank63 (8 Aug. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Guckalucki (8 Aug. 2022)

Yuncheng


----------



## rostlaube (8 Aug. 2022)

Zürich


----------



## Guckalucki (8 Aug. 2022)

Albuquerque


----------



## frank63 (8 Aug. 2022)

Barcelona


----------



## Guckalucki (8 Aug. 2022)

Chico


----------



## frank63 (8 Aug. 2022)

Dörverden


----------



## Guckalucki (8 Aug. 2022)

Edmonton


----------



## frank63 (8 Aug. 2022)

Florenz


----------



## Guckalucki (8 Aug. 2022)

Gainsville


----------



## frank63 (8 Aug. 2022)

Hannoversch Münden


----------



## Guckalucki (8 Aug. 2022)

Irvine


----------



## frank63 (8 Aug. 2022)

Jerichow


----------



## rostlaube (8 Aug. 2022)

Kairo


----------



## frank63 (8 Aug. 2022)

Londonderry


----------



## Guckalucki (8 Aug. 2022)

München


----------



## frank63 (8 Aug. 2022)

Nortmoor


----------



## Guckalucki (8 Aug. 2022)

Oban


----------



## frank63 (8 Aug. 2022)

Parsau


----------



## Guckalucki (8 Aug. 2022)

Quebec


----------



## rostlaube (8 Aug. 2022)

Rio de Janeiro


----------



## frank63 (8 Aug. 2022)

Stassfurt


----------



## Guckalucki (8 Aug. 2022)

Tampa


----------



## frank63 (8 Aug. 2022)

Unna


----------



## Guckalucki (8 Aug. 2022)

Veltheim


----------



## Punisher (8 Aug. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Marco2 (8 Aug. 2022)

Yokohama


----------



## rostlaube (8 Aug. 2022)

Zagreb


----------



## Marco2 (8 Aug. 2022)

Augsburg


----------



## Guckalucki (8 Aug. 2022)

Bremen


----------



## Marco2 (8 Aug. 2022)

Celle


----------



## SteveJ (8 Aug. 2022)

Detroit


----------



## Guckalucki (8 Aug. 2022)

Entlebuch


----------



## Marco2 (8 Aug. 2022)

Frankfurt


----------



## SteveJ (8 Aug. 2022)

Genf


----------



## Marco2 (8 Aug. 2022)

Herne


----------



## SteveJ (8 Aug. 2022)

Ingolstadt


----------



## Guckalucki (8 Aug. 2022)

Jenaz


----------



## SteveJ (8 Aug. 2022)

Kopenhagen


----------



## Guckalucki (8 Aug. 2022)

Lima


----------



## SteveJ (8 Aug. 2022)

Malmö


----------



## rostlaube (8 Aug. 2022)

Neustadt a. d. Weinstraße


----------



## SteveJ (8 Aug. 2022)

Osaka


----------



## Guckalucki (8 Aug. 2022)

Panama City


----------



## frank63 (8 Aug. 2022)

Quickborn


----------



## Marco2 (9 Aug. 2022)

Rüdesheim


----------



## Max100 (9 Aug. 2022)

Speyer


----------



## Cherubini (9 Aug. 2022)

Tromsö


----------



## Guckalucki (9 Aug. 2022)

Urdorf


----------



## Max100 (9 Aug. 2022)

Vetschau/Spreewald,


----------



## Guckalucki (9 Aug. 2022)

Weiningen


----------



## Max100 (9 Aug. 2022)

Xi’an


----------



## Guckalucki (9 Aug. 2022)

Yvorne


----------



## frank63 (9 Aug. 2022)

Zürich


----------



## Max100 (9 Aug. 2022)

Aalen


----------



## frank63 (9 Aug. 2022)

Barsinghausen


----------



## Max100 (9 Aug. 2022)

Celle


----------



## frank63 (9 Aug. 2022)

Dormagen


----------



## Guckalucki (9 Aug. 2022)

Ermatingen


----------



## Max100 (9 Aug. 2022)

Flensburg


----------



## Guckalucki (9 Aug. 2022)

Gainesville


----------



## Max100 (9 Aug. 2022)

Heinsberg


----------



## Guckalucki (9 Aug. 2022)

Inwil


----------



## frank63 (9 Aug. 2022)

Jarmen


----------



## Guckalucki (9 Aug. 2022)

Kansas City


----------



## frank63 (9 Aug. 2022)

Ludwigsfelde


----------



## jens4975 (9 Aug. 2022)

Mombasa


----------



## frank63 (9 Aug. 2022)

Nairobi


----------



## Guckalucki (9 Aug. 2022)

Oxford


----------



## Punisher (9 Aug. 2022)

Pisa


----------



## Guckalucki (9 Aug. 2022)

Quarten


----------



## pold1 (9 Aug. 2022)

Rüsselsheim


----------



## Guckalucki (9 Aug. 2022)

Stanford


----------



## Punisher (9 Aug. 2022)

Tauberbischofsheim


----------



## Guckalucki (9 Aug. 2022)

Ulmiz


----------



## Punisher (9 Aug. 2022)

Vaschwitz


----------



## SteveJ (9 Aug. 2022)

Wien


----------



## hanskasper (9 Aug. 2022)

Xi'an


----------



## Guckalucki (9 Aug. 2022)

York


----------



## SteveJ (9 Aug. 2022)

Zwickau


----------



## Guckalucki (9 Aug. 2022)

Aesch


----------



## hanskasper (9 Aug. 2022)

Baden-Baden


----------



## SteveJ (9 Aug. 2022)

Cottbus


----------



## Cherubini (9 Aug. 2022)

Dornbirn


----------



## SteveJ (9 Aug. 2022)

Emden


----------



## SissyMFan (9 Aug. 2022)

Flensburg


----------



## SteveJ (9 Aug. 2022)

Göteborg


----------



## SissyMFan (9 Aug. 2022)

Hainichen


----------



## SteveJ (9 Aug. 2022)

Indianapolis


----------



## SissyMFan (9 Aug. 2022)

Jekaterinburg


----------



## SteveJ (9 Aug. 2022)

Kingston


----------



## SissyMFan (9 Aug. 2022)

Luanda


----------



## frank63 (9 Aug. 2022)

Malmö


----------



## SissyMFan (9 Aug. 2022)

Niamey


----------



## frank63 (9 Aug. 2022)

Olpe


----------



## SissyMFan (9 Aug. 2022)

Perpignan


----------



## Guckalucki (9 Aug. 2022)

Quebec


----------



## Max100 (10 Aug. 2022)

Rosenheim


----------



## Cherubini (10 Aug. 2022)

Sofia


----------



## SissyMFan (10 Aug. 2022)

Bad *T*ölz


----------



## Guckalucki (10 Aug. 2022)

Uddevalla


----------



## SissyMFan (10 Aug. 2022)

Verdal


----------



## Guckalucki (10 Aug. 2022)

Waco


----------



## SissyMFan (10 Aug. 2022)

Xiamen


----------



## Guckalucki (10 Aug. 2022)

Yên Bái


----------



## SissyMFan (10 Aug. 2022)

Zaragoza


----------



## Guckalucki (10 Aug. 2022)

Abu Dhabi


----------



## SissyMFan (10 Aug. 2022)

Bangkok

(weil _Krung Thep Maha Nakhon Amon Rattanakosin Mahinthara Yutthaya Mahadilok Phop Noppharat Ratchathani Burirom Udom Ratchaniwet Maha Sathan Amon Phiman Awatan Sathit Sakkathattiya Witsanukam Prasit_ nicht mit B anfängt 😁)


----------



## Guckalucki (10 Aug. 2022)

Caslano


----------



## Max100 (10 Aug. 2022)

Dresden


----------



## frank63 (10 Aug. 2022)

Einbeck


----------



## Max100 (10 Aug. 2022)

Falkensee


----------



## Guckalucki (10 Aug. 2022)

Geuensee


----------



## Max100 (10 Aug. 2022)

Hagen


----------



## frank63 (10 Aug. 2022)

Izmir


----------



## Max100 (10 Aug. 2022)

Jerusalem


----------



## Marco2 (10 Aug. 2022)

Köln


----------



## Max100 (10 Aug. 2022)

Ludwigshafen


----------



## Marco2 (10 Aug. 2022)

Minden


----------



## Max100 (10 Aug. 2022)

Neuenkirchen Kr.Steinfurt


----------



## Marco2 (10 Aug. 2022)

Oberhausen


----------



## Max100 (10 Aug. 2022)

Pfronten


----------



## Marco2 (10 Aug. 2022)

Querétaro


----------



## frank63 (10 Aug. 2022)

Rellingen


----------



## Marco2 (10 Aug. 2022)

Singen


----------



## frank63 (10 Aug. 2022)

Tübingen


----------



## Marco2 (10 Aug. 2022)

Ulm


----------



## frank63 (10 Aug. 2022)

Venedig


----------



## Marco2 (10 Aug. 2022)

Winsen


----------



## frank63 (10 Aug. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Guckalucki (10 Aug. 2022)

Yverdon-les-Bains


----------



## frank63 (10 Aug. 2022)

Zinnowitz


----------



## Guckalucki (10 Aug. 2022)

Aarau


----------



## frank63 (10 Aug. 2022)

Bremen


----------



## Guckalucki (10 Aug. 2022)

Cottbus


----------



## frank63 (10 Aug. 2022)

Darmstadt


----------



## Guckalucki (10 Aug. 2022)

Edinburgh


----------



## muad.dib (10 Aug. 2022)

Füssen


----------



## Guckalucki (10 Aug. 2022)

Grosswangen


----------



## frank63 (10 Aug. 2022)

Hamburg


----------



## Guckalucki (10 Aug. 2022)

Illgau


----------



## TNT (10 Aug. 2022)

Jesenwang


----------



## Guckalucki (10 Aug. 2022)

Kollbrunn


----------



## TNT (10 Aug. 2022)

London


----------



## Guckalucki (10 Aug. 2022)

Meienfeld


----------



## TNT (10 Aug. 2022)

New Orleans


----------



## Marco2 (10 Aug. 2022)

Paderborn


----------



## Punisher (10 Aug. 2022)

Quickborn


----------



## Marco2 (10 Aug. 2022)

Regensburg


----------



## Punisher (10 Aug. 2022)

Schwerin


----------



## Marco2 (10 Aug. 2022)

Turin


----------



## Punisher (10 Aug. 2022)

Ulm


----------



## Marco2 (10 Aug. 2022)

Völklingen


----------



## hanskasper (10 Aug. 2022)

Wuhan


----------



## Marco2 (10 Aug. 2022)

Xuzhou


----------



## SteveJ (10 Aug. 2022)

York


----------



## Guckalucki (10 Aug. 2022)

Zug


----------



## Punisher (10 Aug. 2022)

Zwickau


----------



## SteveJ (10 Aug. 2022)

Auckland


----------



## Punisher (10 Aug. 2022)

Berlin


----------



## SteveJ (10 Aug. 2022)

Celle


----------



## Rolli (10 Aug. 2022)

Duisburg


----------



## Punisher (10 Aug. 2022)

Erlangen


----------



## SissyMFan (10 Aug. 2022)

Freiburg


----------



## Rolli (10 Aug. 2022)

Gelsenkirchen


----------



## Punisher (10 Aug. 2022)

Hanau


----------



## SissyMFan (10 Aug. 2022)

Ingolstadt


----------



## Punisher (10 Aug. 2022)

Jena


----------



## Guckalucki (10 Aug. 2022)

Köln


----------



## Punisher (10 Aug. 2022)

Limburg


----------



## SissyMFan (10 Aug. 2022)

Marburg


----------



## Guckalucki (10 Aug. 2022)

Nagold


----------



## Punisher (10 Aug. 2022)

Nassau


----------



## SissyMFan (10 Aug. 2022)

Oberhausen


----------



## SteveJ (10 Aug. 2022)

Paris


----------



## SissyMFan (10 Aug. 2022)

Quedlinburg


----------



## Guckalucki (10 Aug. 2022)

Rain


----------



## Punisher (10 Aug. 2022)

Saalfeld


----------



## Guckalucki (10 Aug. 2022)

Tamm


----------



## SissyMFan (10 Aug. 2022)

Ulm


----------



## Punisher (10 Aug. 2022)

Vaduz


----------



## Guckalucki (10 Aug. 2022)

Wolhusen


----------



## SteveJ (10 Aug. 2022)

Zweibrücken


----------



## SissyMFan (10 Aug. 2022)

Aue


----------



## Guckalucki (10 Aug. 2022)

Beromünster


----------



## SteveJ (10 Aug. 2022)

Chemnitz


----------



## Guckalucki (10 Aug. 2022)

Dahlen


----------



## SissyMFan (10 Aug. 2022)

Ebersbach


----------



## Guckalucki (10 Aug. 2022)

Falkenberg


----------



## SteveJ (10 Aug. 2022)

Genua


----------



## SissyMFan (10 Aug. 2022)

Halsbrücke


----------



## Guckalucki (10 Aug. 2022)

Iffezheim


----------



## SteveJ (10 Aug. 2022)

Jerusalem


----------



## Guckalucki (10 Aug. 2022)

Kaisersesch


----------



## SissyMFan (10 Aug. 2022)

Litomerice


----------



## SteveJ (10 Aug. 2022)

Miami


----------



## Guckalucki (10 Aug. 2022)

Neudorf


----------



## SteveJ (10 Aug. 2022)

Oberammergau


----------



## Guckalucki (10 Aug. 2022)

Papenburg


----------



## SissyMFan (10 Aug. 2022)

Querfurt


----------



## Guckalucki (10 Aug. 2022)

Rüsselsheim


----------



## SteveJ (10 Aug. 2022)

Solingen


----------



## SissyMFan (10 Aug. 2022)

Trier


----------



## SteveJ (10 Aug. 2022)

Utrecht


----------



## TNT (10 Aug. 2022)

Verl


----------



## SissyMFan (10 Aug. 2022)

Weimar


----------



## TNT (10 Aug. 2022)

Xi'an


----------



## SteveJ (10 Aug. 2022)

Yuma


----------



## SissyMFan (10 Aug. 2022)

Zarrentin


----------



## TNT (10 Aug. 2022)

Aschau


----------



## SteveJ (10 Aug. 2022)

Bamberg


----------



## SissyMFan (10 Aug. 2022)

Cham


----------



## SteveJ (10 Aug. 2022)

Danzig


----------



## SissyMFan (10 Aug. 2022)

Espoo


----------



## Punisher (10 Aug. 2022)

Frankfurt


----------



## SissyMFan (10 Aug. 2022)

Goslar


----------



## Punisher (10 Aug. 2022)

Hamburg


----------



## SissyMFan (10 Aug. 2022)

Inverness


----------



## Guckalucki (10 Aug. 2022)

Jameln


----------



## SissyMFan (10 Aug. 2022)

Kalkutta - oder Kolkata, wie man es heute nennt.


----------



## Guckalucki (10 Aug. 2022)

Leimen


----------



## SissyMFan (10 Aug. 2022)

Montreal


----------



## Guckalucki (10 Aug. 2022)

Nagold


----------



## SissyMFan (10 Aug. 2022)

Oberhof


----------



## Guckalucki (10 Aug. 2022)

Pappenheim


----------



## SissyMFan (10 Aug. 2022)

Quellendorf


----------



## Guckalucki (10 Aug. 2022)

Rabenholz


----------



## SissyMFan (10 Aug. 2022)

Sion


----------



## Guckalucki (10 Aug. 2022)

Thun


----------



## SissyMFan (10 Aug. 2022)

Uster


----------



## Guckalucki (10 Aug. 2022)

Vevey


----------



## SissyMFan (10 Aug. 2022)

Weinfelden


----------



## Guckalucki (10 Aug. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## SissyMFan (10 Aug. 2022)

Yverdon


----------



## Guckalucki (10 Aug. 2022)

Zug


----------



## SissyMFan (10 Aug. 2022)

Aarau


----------



## frank63 (10 Aug. 2022)

Bersenbrück


----------



## Guckalucki (10 Aug. 2022)

Cusco


----------



## SissyMFan (10 Aug. 2022)

Denver


----------



## frank63 (10 Aug. 2022)

Eberswalde


----------



## SissyMFan (10 Aug. 2022)

Finsterwalde


----------



## frank63 (10 Aug. 2022)

Genua


----------



## Marco2 (11 Aug. 2022)

Hamburg


----------



## Cherubini (11 Aug. 2022)

Itzehoe


----------



## Max100 (11 Aug. 2022)

Jülich


----------



## Cherubini (11 Aug. 2022)

Kansas City


----------



## Marco2 (11 Aug. 2022)

London


----------



## SissyMFan (11 Aug. 2022)

Maastricht


----------



## Cherubini (11 Aug. 2022)

Naumburg


----------



## SissyMFan (11 Aug. 2022)

Oxford


----------



## Marco2 (11 Aug. 2022)

Paris


----------



## SissyMFan (11 Aug. 2022)

Quezon City


----------



## Max100 (11 Aug. 2022)

Radeberg


----------



## Marco2 (11 Aug. 2022)

Stuttgart


----------



## SissyMFan (11 Aug. 2022)

Templin


----------



## Guckalucki (11 Aug. 2022)

Ueckermünde


----------



## SissyMFan (11 Aug. 2022)

Verden


----------



## Guckalucki (11 Aug. 2022)

Wadern


----------



## SissyMFan (11 Aug. 2022)

Xi'an


----------



## Guckalucki (11 Aug. 2022)

Yspertal


----------



## Max100 (11 Aug. 2022)

Zürich


----------



## Guckalucki (11 Aug. 2022)

Abfaltersbach


----------



## SissyMFan (11 Aug. 2022)

Brandenburg


----------



## Guckalucki (11 Aug. 2022)

Calbe


----------



## SissyMFan (11 Aug. 2022)

Dietikon


----------



## Guckalucki (11 Aug. 2022)

Ebermannstadt


----------



## Max100 (11 Aug. 2022)

Falkenberg/Elster


----------



## frank63 (11 Aug. 2022)

Gummersbach


----------



## Marco2 (11 Aug. 2022)

Homburg


----------



## jens4975 (11 Aug. 2022)

Isernhagen


----------



## frank63 (11 Aug. 2022)

Jarmen


----------



## Guckalucki (11 Aug. 2022)

Kottwil


----------



## Max100 (11 Aug. 2022)

Leisnig


----------



## frank63 (11 Aug. 2022)

Malaga


----------



## Marco2 (11 Aug. 2022)

Nürnberg


----------



## jens4975 (11 Aug. 2022)

Oberammergau


----------



## Punisher (11 Aug. 2022)

Potzdam


----------



## Rolli (11 Aug. 2022)

Quelldorf


----------



## Punisher (11 Aug. 2022)

Riga


----------



## jens4975 (11 Aug. 2022)

San Sebastian


----------



## SissyMFan (11 Aug. 2022)

Tampere


----------



## SteveJ (11 Aug. 2022)

Ulm


----------



## SissyMFan (11 Aug. 2022)

Varel


----------



## SteveJ (11 Aug. 2022)

Wiener Neustadt


----------



## SissyMFan (11 Aug. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## SteveJ (11 Aug. 2022)

Yaoundé


----------



## SissyMFan (11 Aug. 2022)

Zagreb


----------



## SteveJ (11 Aug. 2022)

Aachen


----------



## SissyMFan (11 Aug. 2022)

Bleicherode


----------



## SteveJ (11 Aug. 2022)

Charkiw


----------



## SissyMFan (11 Aug. 2022)

Donezk


----------



## SteveJ (11 Aug. 2022)

Eisenach


----------



## SissyMFan (11 Aug. 2022)

Bad *F*rankenhausen


----------



## Rolli (11 Aug. 2022)

Gronau


----------



## SissyMFan (11 Aug. 2022)

Heldrungen


----------



## Rolli (11 Aug. 2022)

Iserlohn


----------



## SissyMFan (11 Aug. 2022)

Jena


----------



## SteveJ (11 Aug. 2022)

Kiew


----------



## Marco2 (11 Aug. 2022)

Leimen


----------



## SteveJ (11 Aug. 2022)

Mainz


----------



## Rolli (11 Aug. 2022)

Neuss


----------



## Marco2 (11 Aug. 2022)

Oslo


----------



## Rolli (11 Aug. 2022)

Passau


----------



## Marco2 (11 Aug. 2022)

Quedlinburg


----------



## SteveJ (11 Aug. 2022)

Reykjavik


----------



## Rolli (11 Aug. 2022)

Saarbrücken


----------



## SissyMFan (11 Aug. 2022)

Teichwolframsdorf


----------



## Guckalucki (11 Aug. 2022)

Ulrichen


----------



## SteveJ (11 Aug. 2022)

Venlo


----------



## SissyMFan (11 Aug. 2022)

Werder an der Havel


----------



## Guckalucki (11 Aug. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## SissyMFan (11 Aug. 2022)

York


----------



## SteveJ (11 Aug. 2022)

Zwiesel


----------



## SissyMFan (11 Aug. 2022)

Aberdeen


----------



## Guckalucki (11 Aug. 2022)

Bristol


----------



## SissyMFan (11 Aug. 2022)

Cardiff


----------



## Guckalucki (11 Aug. 2022)

Dover


----------



## SteveJ (11 Aug. 2022)

Edinborough


----------



## Marco2 (11 Aug. 2022)

Frankfurt


----------



## Guckalucki (11 Aug. 2022)

Gunzwil


----------



## SissyMFan (11 Aug. 2022)

Harwich


----------



## Guckalucki (11 Aug. 2022)

Inverness


----------



## SissyMFan (11 Aug. 2022)

Johannesburg


----------



## Rolli (11 Aug. 2022)

Kassel


----------



## SteveJ (11 Aug. 2022)

Lwiw


----------



## SissyMFan (11 Aug. 2022)

Madrid


----------



## SteveJ (11 Aug. 2022)

Nairobi


----------



## SissyMFan (11 Aug. 2022)

Osaka


----------



## SteveJ (11 Aug. 2022)

Palermo


----------



## Rolli (11 Aug. 2022)

Qingdao


----------



## SissyMFan (11 Aug. 2022)

Rimini


----------



## SteveJ (11 Aug. 2022)

Saporischschja


----------



## Guckalucki (11 Aug. 2022)

Thun


----------



## SissyMFan (11 Aug. 2022)

Ulm


----------



## SteveJ (11 Aug. 2022)

Villach


----------



## SissyMFan (11 Aug. 2022)

Wasungen


----------



## Marco2 (11 Aug. 2022)

Xiaming


----------



## SissyMFan (11 Aug. 2022)

Yeovil

(Juhu, die ersten 100 Seiten sind geschafft!)


----------



## Marco2 (11 Aug. 2022)

Zürich


----------



## SissyMFan (11 Aug. 2022)

Artern


----------



## Marco2 (11 Aug. 2022)

Bonn


----------



## SissyMFan (11 Aug. 2022)

Crailsheim


----------



## Rolli (11 Aug. 2022)

Düsseldorf


----------



## SissyMFan (11 Aug. 2022)

Empoli


----------



## Guckalucki (11 Aug. 2022)

Freienbach


----------



## SissyMFan (11 Aug. 2022)

Grenoble


----------



## Rolli (11 Aug. 2022)

Hameln


----------



## Guckalucki (11 Aug. 2022)

Ingolstadt


----------



## SissyMFan (11 Aug. 2022)

Jachymov


----------



## Guckalucki (11 Aug. 2022)

Kerpen


----------



## SissyMFan (11 Aug. 2022)

Lünen


----------



## Guckalucki (11 Aug. 2022)

Marburg


----------



## Marco2 (11 Aug. 2022)

Nienburg


----------



## Rolli (11 Aug. 2022)

Oslo


----------



## Guckalucki (11 Aug. 2022)

Papenburg


----------



## Marco2 (11 Aug. 2022)

Qinhuangdao


----------



## SissyMFan (11 Aug. 2022)

Rothenburg ob der Tauber


----------



## frank63 (11 Aug. 2022)

Saarlouis


----------



## Rolli (11 Aug. 2022)

Turin


----------



## SissyMFan (11 Aug. 2022)

Umeå


----------



## Marco2 (11 Aug. 2022)

Verona


----------



## SissyMFan (11 Aug. 2022)

Wolkenburg


----------



## Marco2 (11 Aug. 2022)

Xiano


----------



## SissyMFan (11 Aug. 2022)

Yverdon


----------



## Marco2 (11 Aug. 2022)

Zug


----------



## SissyMFan (11 Aug. 2022)

Aarburg


----------



## jens4975 (11 Aug. 2022)

Belm


----------



## frank63 (11 Aug. 2022)

Celle


----------



## Rolli (11 Aug. 2022)

Dinslaken


----------



## frank63 (11 Aug. 2022)

Elmshorn


----------



## Rolli (11 Aug. 2022)

Flensburg


----------



## SissyMFan (11 Aug. 2022)

Gera


----------



## Rolli (11 Aug. 2022)

Hanau


----------



## Marco2 (11 Aug. 2022)

Ingolstadt


----------



## Rolli (11 Aug. 2022)

Jokohama


----------



## Marco2 (11 Aug. 2022)

Kaiserslautern


----------



## Rolli (11 Aug. 2022)

Limburg


----------



## frank63 (11 Aug. 2022)

Meerane


----------



## Marco2 (11 Aug. 2022)

Nürnberg


----------



## Rolli (11 Aug. 2022)

Oberhausen


----------



## Marco2 (11 Aug. 2022)

Pinneberg


----------



## frank63 (11 Aug. 2022)

Quickborn


----------



## Marco2 (11 Aug. 2022)

Regensburg


----------



## Rolli (11 Aug. 2022)

Saarlouis


----------



## frank63 (11 Aug. 2022)

Trier


----------



## Rolli (11 Aug. 2022)

Ulm


----------



## frank63 (11 Aug. 2022)

Vreden


----------



## Marco2 (11 Aug. 2022)

Winsen


----------



## frank63 (12 Aug. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Marco2 (12 Aug. 2022)

Yokohama


----------



## frank63 (12 Aug. 2022)

Zuffenhausen


----------



## rostlaube (12 Aug. 2022)

Ankara


----------



## jens4975 (12 Aug. 2022)

Bensberg


----------



## Punisher (12 Aug. 2022)

Calw


----------



## Max100 (12 Aug. 2022)

Delitzsch


----------



## SissyMFan (12 Aug. 2022)

Eilenburg


----------



## Guckalucki (12 Aug. 2022)

Freienbach


----------



## SissyMFan (12 Aug. 2022)

Göttingen


----------



## Max100 (12 Aug. 2022)

Hagenow


----------



## SissyMFan (12 Aug. 2022)

Ischgl


----------



## Max100 (12 Aug. 2022)

Jülich


----------



## SissyMFan (12 Aug. 2022)

Kaiserslautern


----------



## Cherubini (12 Aug. 2022)

Leoben


----------



## Max100 (12 Aug. 2022)

Minden


----------



## Guckalucki (12 Aug. 2022)

Niederbipp


----------



## SissyMFan (12 Aug. 2022)

Olten


----------



## Cherubini (12 Aug. 2022)

Plauen


----------



## SissyMFan (12 Aug. 2022)

Querfurt


----------



## Guckalucki (12 Aug. 2022)

Rothenburg


----------



## SissyMFan (12 Aug. 2022)

Saarbrücken


----------



## Cherubini (12 Aug. 2022)

Traunstein


----------



## SissyMFan (12 Aug. 2022)

Uder


----------



## Guckalucki (12 Aug. 2022)

Vals


----------



## SissyMFan (12 Aug. 2022)

Weiden


----------



## Guckalucki (12 Aug. 2022)

Xingcheng


----------



## SissyMFan (12 Aug. 2022)

Yaoundé


----------



## Guckalucki (12 Aug. 2022)

Zizers


----------



## SissyMFan (12 Aug. 2022)

Arnstadt


----------



## Guckalucki (12 Aug. 2022)

Bacharach


----------



## SissyMFan (12 Aug. 2022)

Cottbus


----------



## Max100 (12 Aug. 2022)

Darmstadt


----------



## frank63 (12 Aug. 2022)

Esens


----------



## Max100 (12 Aug. 2022)

Frankenberg/Sachsen


----------



## frank63 (12 Aug. 2022)

Gütersloh


----------



## Max100 (12 Aug. 2022)

Halberstadt


----------



## frank63 (12 Aug. 2022)

Ihringen


----------



## Death Row (12 Aug. 2022)

Jacksonville


----------



## frank63 (12 Aug. 2022)

Kiel


----------



## Max100 (12 Aug. 2022)

Landsberg


----------



## Death Row (12 Aug. 2022)

Mölln


----------



## Marco2 (12 Aug. 2022)

Nordhausen


----------



## rostlaube (12 Aug. 2022)

Oberhausen


----------



## frank63 (12 Aug. 2022)

Penzberg


----------



## Guckalucki (12 Aug. 2022)

Quinto


----------



## frank63 (12 Aug. 2022)

Rellingen


----------



## rostlaube (12 Aug. 2022)

Soltau


----------



## ElCattivo (12 Aug. 2022)

Trier


----------



## Guckalucki (12 Aug. 2022)

Utzenaich


----------



## frank63 (12 Aug. 2022)

Verden


----------



## Marco2 (12 Aug. 2022)

Wolfsburg


----------



## frank63 (12 Aug. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Marco2 (12 Aug. 2022)

Youngstown


----------



## frank63 (12 Aug. 2022)

Zinnowitz


----------



## Marco2 (12 Aug. 2022)

Aachen


----------



## frank63 (12 Aug. 2022)

Bersenbrück


----------



## Marco2 (12 Aug. 2022)

Celle


----------



## frank63 (12 Aug. 2022)

Dormagen


----------



## Cherubini (12 Aug. 2022)

Essen


----------



## frank63 (12 Aug. 2022)

Fürstenau


----------



## Cherubini (12 Aug. 2022)

Graz


----------



## Guckalucki (12 Aug. 2022)

Heiligkreuz


----------



## Rolli (12 Aug. 2022)

Idar-Oberstein


----------



## Guckalucki (12 Aug. 2022)

Jaun


----------



## rostlaube (12 Aug. 2022)

Katmandu


----------



## Rolli (12 Aug. 2022)

Langenfeld


----------



## rostlaube (12 Aug. 2022)

Mainz


----------



## Rolli (12 Aug. 2022)

Norderney


----------



## SteveJ (12 Aug. 2022)

Orlando


----------



## rostlaube (12 Aug. 2022)

Paris


----------



## Punisher (12 Aug. 2022)

Quebec


----------



## Rolli (12 Aug. 2022)

Rheine


----------



## SteveJ (12 Aug. 2022)

San Marino


----------



## Guckalucki (12 Aug. 2022)

Thal


----------



## Rolli (12 Aug. 2022)

Unna


----------



## Guckalucki (12 Aug. 2022)

Victoria


----------



## Rolli (12 Aug. 2022)

Werne


----------



## Guckalucki (12 Aug. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## SteveJ (12 Aug. 2022)

Ypern


----------



## hanskasper (12 Aug. 2022)

Zapfendorf


----------



## SteveJ (12 Aug. 2022)

Aspen


----------



## pold1 (12 Aug. 2022)

Bruchsal


----------



## Rolli (12 Aug. 2022)

Celle


----------



## hanskasper (12 Aug. 2022)

Detroit


----------



## SteveJ (12 Aug. 2022)

Erlangen


----------



## hanskasper (12 Aug. 2022)

Fürth


----------



## SissyMFan (12 Aug. 2022)

Günzburg


----------



## hanskasper (12 Aug. 2022)

Hongkong


----------



## SissyMFan (12 Aug. 2022)

Ilsenburg


----------



## SteveJ (12 Aug. 2022)

Jakarta


----------



## hanskasper (12 Aug. 2022)

Klagenfurt


----------



## SissyMFan (12 Aug. 2022)

Lützen


----------



## SteveJ (12 Aug. 2022)

Mogadishu


----------



## SissyMFan (12 Aug. 2022)

Nossen


----------



## SteveJ (12 Aug. 2022)

Orly


----------



## SissyMFan (12 Aug. 2022)

Pößneck


----------



## hanskasper (12 Aug. 2022)

Quanzhou


----------



## SissyMFan (12 Aug. 2022)

Reichenbach im Vogtland


----------



## hanskasper (12 Aug. 2022)

Straßburg


----------



## SissyMFan (12 Aug. 2022)

Teterow


----------



## hanskasper (12 Aug. 2022)

Ürümqi


----------



## SissyMFan (12 Aug. 2022)

Völklingen


----------



## SteveJ (12 Aug. 2022)

Waterloo


----------



## hanskasper (12 Aug. 2022)

Xinxiang


----------



## SissyMFan (12 Aug. 2022)

York


----------



## SteveJ (12 Aug. 2022)

Zandvoort


----------



## SissyMFan (12 Aug. 2022)

Alkmaar


----------



## SteveJ (12 Aug. 2022)

Brügge


----------



## SissyMFan (12 Aug. 2022)

Calais


----------



## SteveJ (12 Aug. 2022)

Dover


----------



## SissyMFan (12 Aug. 2022)

Exeter


----------



## SteveJ (12 Aug. 2022)

Farnborough


----------



## SissyMFan (12 Aug. 2022)

Glasgow


----------



## SteveJ (12 Aug. 2022)

Harrisburg


----------



## SissyMFan (12 Aug. 2022)

Ipswich


----------



## SteveJ (12 Aug. 2022)

Jacksonville


----------



## SissyMFan (12 Aug. 2022)

Kensington


----------



## Cherubini (12 Aug. 2022)

Luxemburg


----------



## SteveJ (12 Aug. 2022)

Marseille


----------



## SissyMFan (12 Aug. 2022)

Northampton


----------



## rostlaube (12 Aug. 2022)

Olpe


----------



## SissyMFan (12 Aug. 2022)

Panama City


----------



## SteveJ (12 Aug. 2022)

Rio de Janeiro


----------



## SissyMFan (12 Aug. 2022)

Santiago de Chile


----------



## SteveJ (12 Aug. 2022)

Tel Aviv


----------



## SissyMFan (12 Aug. 2022)

Unkel


----------



## frank63 (12 Aug. 2022)

Velpke


----------



## SissyMFan (12 Aug. 2022)

Wilhelmsburg


----------



## frank63 (12 Aug. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## SissyMFan (12 Aug. 2022)

Yellowknife


----------



## frank63 (12 Aug. 2022)

Zagreb


----------



## SissyMFan (12 Aug. 2022)

Aurich


----------



## frank63 (12 Aug. 2022)

Bischofshofen


----------



## SissyMFan (12 Aug. 2022)

Calau


----------



## frank63 (12 Aug. 2022)

Delmenhorst


----------



## SissyMFan (12 Aug. 2022)

Emsdetten


----------



## frank63 (12 Aug. 2022)

Freudenstadt


----------



## SissyMFan (12 Aug. 2022)

Bad *G*andersheim


----------



## Marco2 (12 Aug. 2022)

Hanau


----------



## frank63 (12 Aug. 2022)

Ilsenburg


----------



## SissyMFan (12 Aug. 2022)

Jever


----------



## Marco2 (12 Aug. 2022)

Karlsruhe


----------



## SissyMFan (12 Aug. 2022)

Lampertheim


----------



## Guckalucki (12 Aug. 2022)

Marburg


----------



## SissyMFan (12 Aug. 2022)

Northeim


----------



## Guckalucki (12 Aug. 2022)

Offenburg


----------



## SissyMFan (12 Aug. 2022)

Prenzlau


----------



## Guckalucki (12 Aug. 2022)

Quinto


----------



## Marco2 (12 Aug. 2022)

Regensburg


----------



## frank63 (12 Aug. 2022)

Sangershausen


----------



## SissyMFan (12 Aug. 2022)

Tübingen


----------



## Guckalucki (12 Aug. 2022)

Ulrichen


----------



## SissyMFan (12 Aug. 2022)

Venlo


----------



## Marco2 (12 Aug. 2022)

Warschau


----------



## frank63 (12 Aug. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## SissyMFan (12 Aug. 2022)

Ystad


----------



## Guckalucki (12 Aug. 2022)

Zurzach


----------



## Marco2 (12 Aug. 2022)

Augsburg


----------



## Guckalucki (12 Aug. 2022)

Buchrain


----------



## SissyMFan (12 Aug. 2022)

Coburg


----------



## Guckalucki (12 Aug. 2022)

Dürnten


----------



## SissyMFan (12 Aug. 2022)

Ettlingen


----------



## Guckalucki (12 Aug. 2022)

Friedrichshafen


----------



## Marco2 (12 Aug. 2022)

Gelsenkirchen


----------



## SissyMFan (12 Aug. 2022)

Hermagor


----------



## Marco2 (12 Aug. 2022)

Ingolstadt


----------



## SissyMFan (12 Aug. 2022)

Jänschwalde


----------



## Guckalucki (12 Aug. 2022)

Kriens


----------



## frank63 (12 Aug. 2022)

Laboe


----------



## Guckalucki (12 Aug. 2022)

Merlischachen


----------



## Marco2 (12 Aug. 2022)

Nienburg


----------



## Guckalucki (12 Aug. 2022)

Offenburg


----------



## Marco2 (12 Aug. 2022)

Passau


----------



## SissyMFan (12 Aug. 2022)

Quakenbrück


----------



## frank63 (12 Aug. 2022)

Rinteln


----------



## Guckalucki (12 Aug. 2022)

Stettin


----------



## SissyMFan (12 Aug. 2022)

Tuttlingen


----------



## frank63 (12 Aug. 2022)

Uetersen


----------



## Guckalucki (12 Aug. 2022)

Veltheim


----------



## SissyMFan (12 Aug. 2022)

Werder


----------



## Marco2 (12 Aug. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## SissyMFan (12 Aug. 2022)

Youngstown


----------



## Guckalucki (12 Aug. 2022)

Zürich


----------



## Marco2 (12 Aug. 2022)

Augsburg


----------



## SissyMFan (12 Aug. 2022)

Bern


----------



## Marco2 (12 Aug. 2022)

Celle


----------



## Guckalucki (12 Aug. 2022)

Densbüren


----------



## Marco2 (12 Aug. 2022)

Essen


----------



## Guckalucki (12 Aug. 2022)

Frick


----------



## SissyMFan (12 Aug. 2022)

Gdynia


----------



## Guckalucki (12 Aug. 2022)

Horw


----------



## SissyMFan (12 Aug. 2022)

Immelborn


----------



## Marco2 (12 Aug. 2022)

Jerusalem


----------



## Guckalucki (12 Aug. 2022)

Krumbach


----------



## frank63 (12 Aug. 2022)

Ludwigsfelde


----------



## Marco2 (12 Aug. 2022)

München


----------



## frank63 (12 Aug. 2022)

Nauen


----------



## Guckalucki (12 Aug. 2022)

Obernau


----------



## frank63 (12 Aug. 2022)

Peine


----------



## Guckalucki (12 Aug. 2022)

Quarten


----------



## Marco2 (12 Aug. 2022)

Rotterdam


----------



## Guckalucki (12 Aug. 2022)

Stans


----------



## frank63 (12 Aug. 2022)

Tötensen


----------



## Guckalucki (12 Aug. 2022)

Urdorf


----------



## Marco2 (12 Aug. 2022)

Vogelsdorf


----------



## frank63 (12 Aug. 2022)

Winsen


----------



## Marco2 (13 Aug. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## frank63 (13 Aug. 2022)

Yonkers


----------



## Max100 (13 Aug. 2022)

Zittau


----------



## Cherubini (13 Aug. 2022)

Aalborg


----------



## Max100 (13 Aug. 2022)

Bergen auf Rügen


----------



## Marco2 (13 Aug. 2022)

Chișinău


----------



## Max100 (13 Aug. 2022)

Duderstadt


----------



## Death Row (13 Aug. 2022)

Essen


----------



## frank63 (13 Aug. 2022)

Friesoythe


----------



## Death Row (13 Aug. 2022)

Gütersloh


----------



## raised fist (13 Aug. 2022)

heiligenhafen


----------



## SissyMFan (13 Aug. 2022)

Idstein


----------



## Guckalucki (13 Aug. 2022)

Jona


----------



## SissyMFan (13 Aug. 2022)

Kappeln


----------



## Guckalucki (13 Aug. 2022)

Littau


----------



## SissyMFan (13 Aug. 2022)

Mölln


----------



## frank63 (13 Aug. 2022)

Nürnberg


----------



## Guckalucki (13 Aug. 2022)

Offenburg


----------



## Marco2 (13 Aug. 2022)

Posen


----------



## frank63 (13 Aug. 2022)

Quickborn


----------



## Guckalucki (13 Aug. 2022)

Rüdesheim


----------



## SissyMFan (13 Aug. 2022)

Bad *S*alzungen


----------



## Marco2 (13 Aug. 2022)

Turin


----------



## SissyMFan (13 Aug. 2022)

Udine


----------



## Marco2 (13 Aug. 2022)

Vatikanstadt


----------



## SissyMFan (13 Aug. 2022)

Worb


----------



## Guckalucki (13 Aug. 2022)

Xi'an


----------



## Marco2 (13 Aug. 2022)

Yokohama


----------



## SissyMFan (13 Aug. 2022)

Zaragoza


----------



## Marco2 (13 Aug. 2022)

Augsburg


----------



## SissyMFan (13 Aug. 2022)

Bad Berka


----------



## Guckalucki (13 Aug. 2022)

Cham


----------



## SissyMFan (13 Aug. 2022)

Dachau


----------



## Guckalucki (13 Aug. 2022)

Ennetbürgen


----------



## Marco2 (13 Aug. 2022)

Frankfurt


----------



## Guckalucki (13 Aug. 2022)

Gontenschwil


----------



## SissyMFan (13 Aug. 2022)

Hermsdorf


----------



## Guckalucki (13 Aug. 2022)

Illgau


----------



## SissyMFan (13 Aug. 2022)

Jena


----------



## Guckalucki (13 Aug. 2022)

Konolfingen


----------



## SissyMFan (13 Aug. 2022)

Lüneburg


----------



## Guckalucki (13 Aug. 2022)

Mustair


----------



## SissyMFan (13 Aug. 2022)

Nördlingen


----------



## Guckalucki (13 Aug. 2022)

Olten


----------



## SissyMFan (13 Aug. 2022)

Papenburg


----------



## frank63 (13 Aug. 2022)

Querfurt


----------



## Marco2 (13 Aug. 2022)

Regensburg


----------



## SissyMFan (13 Aug. 2022)

Schweinfurt


----------



## Guckalucki (13 Aug. 2022)

Tirano


----------



## SissyMFan (13 Aug. 2022)

Uster


----------



## Guckalucki (13 Aug. 2022)

Victoria


----------



## frank63 (13 Aug. 2022)

Weiden


----------



## Guckalucki (13 Aug. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## SissyMFan (13 Aug. 2022)

Youngstown


----------



## Guckalucki (13 Aug. 2022)

Zernez


----------



## SissyMFan (13 Aug. 2022)

Avignon


----------



## frank63 (13 Aug. 2022)

Barleben


----------



## SissyMFan (13 Aug. 2022)

Colditz


----------



## frank63 (13 Aug. 2022)

Delmenhorst


----------



## SissyMFan (13 Aug. 2022)

Elmshorn


----------



## frank63 (13 Aug. 2022)

Fürstenfeldbruck


----------



## SissyMFan (13 Aug. 2022)

Görlitz


----------



## Guckalucki (13 Aug. 2022)

Hanau


----------



## frank63 (13 Aug. 2022)

Ilsede


----------



## SissyMFan (13 Aug. 2022)

Jihlava


----------



## Guckalucki (13 Aug. 2022)

Krefeld


----------



## SissyMFan (13 Aug. 2022)

Lehrte


----------



## Punisher (13 Aug. 2022)

Monaco


----------



## SissyMFan (13 Aug. 2022)

Nottingham


----------



## frank63 (13 Aug. 2022)

Oslo


----------



## Marco2 (13 Aug. 2022)

Pforzheim


----------



## frank63 (13 Aug. 2022)

Quito


----------



## Punisher (13 Aug. 2022)

Reimes


----------



## SissyMFan (13 Aug. 2022)

Stuttgart


----------



## frank63 (13 Aug. 2022)

Troisdorf


----------



## SissyMFan (13 Aug. 2022)

Usingen


----------



## Guckalucki (13 Aug. 2022)

Veltheim


----------



## Punisher (13 Aug. 2022)

Würzburg


----------



## frank63 (13 Aug. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Guckalucki (13 Aug. 2022)

York


----------



## hanskasper (13 Aug. 2022)

Zuzenhausen


----------



## Guckalucki (13 Aug. 2022)

Arhus


----------



## frank63 (13 Aug. 2022)

Bernburg


----------



## Guckalucki (13 Aug. 2022)

Celle


----------



## hanskasper (13 Aug. 2022)

Dnipro


----------



## SissyMFan (13 Aug. 2022)

Elblag


----------



## Guckalucki (13 Aug. 2022)

Fustera


----------



## SissyMFan (13 Aug. 2022)

Großpösna 😁


----------



## Guckalucki (13 Aug. 2022)

Huittinen


----------



## frank63 (13 Aug. 2022)

Ilsenburg


----------



## Guckalucki (13 Aug. 2022)

Jämsä


----------



## Punisher (13 Aug. 2022)

Köln


----------



## SissyMFan (13 Aug. 2022)

Leipzig


----------



## Guckalucki (13 Aug. 2022)

Mikkeli


----------



## frank63 (13 Aug. 2022)

Nairobi


----------



## SissyMFan (13 Aug. 2022)

Osaka


----------



## Guckalucki (13 Aug. 2022)

Pieksämäki


----------



## frank63 (13 Aug. 2022)

Quickborn


----------



## SissyMFan (13 Aug. 2022)

Rudolstadt


----------



## Marco2 (13 Aug. 2022)

Solingen


----------



## SissyMFan (13 Aug. 2022)

Travemünde


----------



## frank63 (13 Aug. 2022)

Unkel


----------



## SissyMFan (13 Aug. 2022)

Velten


----------



## Marco2 (13 Aug. 2022)

Wolfsburg


----------



## SissyMFan (13 Aug. 2022)

Xi'an


----------



## frank63 (13 Aug. 2022)

Yokohama


----------



## SissyMFan (13 Aug. 2022)

Zwickau


----------



## frank63 (13 Aug. 2022)

Arolsen


----------



## Marco2 (13 Aug. 2022)

Bern


----------



## Guckalucki (13 Aug. 2022)

Chur


----------



## frank63 (13 Aug. 2022)

Donaustauf


----------



## Marco2 (13 Aug. 2022)

Essen


----------



## frank63 (13 Aug. 2022)

Friedrichsdorf


----------



## Marco2 (13 Aug. 2022)

Gera


----------



## frank63 (13 Aug. 2022)

Husum


----------



## Guckalucki (13 Aug. 2022)

Innertkirchen


----------



## frank63 (13 Aug. 2022)

Jarmen


----------



## SissyMFan (13 Aug. 2022)

Karstädt


----------



## Guckalucki (13 Aug. 2022)

Lostorf


----------



## SissyMFan (13 Aug. 2022)

Menden


----------



## frank63 (13 Aug. 2022)

Nienstädt


----------



## Guckalucki (13 Aug. 2022)

Ottenhusen


----------



## SissyMFan (13 Aug. 2022)

Paderborn


----------



## Guckalucki (13 Aug. 2022)

Quinto


----------



## Marco2 (13 Aug. 2022)

Rabat


----------



## Guckalucki (13 Aug. 2022)

Salzburg


----------



## Marco2 (13 Aug. 2022)

Teheran


----------



## Guckalucki (13 Aug. 2022)

Ulanbator


----------



## Marco2 (13 Aug. 2022)

Versailles


----------



## Guckalucki (13 Aug. 2022)

Wohlen


----------



## Marco2 (14 Aug. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Guckalucki (14 Aug. 2022)

York


----------



## Marco2 (14 Aug. 2022)

Zürich


----------



## Guckalucki (14 Aug. 2022)

Aarberg


----------



## SissyMFan (14 Aug. 2022)

Basel


----------



## Guckalucki (14 Aug. 2022)

Cham


----------



## SissyMFan (14 Aug. 2022)

Dornbirn


----------



## Guckalucki (14 Aug. 2022)

Espoo


----------



## SissyMFan (14 Aug. 2022)

Friedrichshafen


----------



## Guckalucki (14 Aug. 2022)

Göteborg


----------



## SissyMFan (14 Aug. 2022)

Halmstad


----------



## frank63 (14 Aug. 2022)

Ibbenbüren


----------



## Guckalucki (14 Aug. 2022)

Järvenpää


----------



## frank63 (14 Aug. 2022)

Kalmar


----------



## Guckalucki (14 Aug. 2022)

Lahti


----------



## Death Row (14 Aug. 2022)

Macao


----------



## Guckalucki (14 Aug. 2022)

Nokia


----------



## Marco2 (14 Aug. 2022)

Oberhausen


----------



## Max100 (14 Aug. 2022)

Passau


----------



## Cherubini (14 Aug. 2022)

Quebec


----------



## Marco2 (14 Aug. 2022)

Riga


----------



## Cherubini (14 Aug. 2022)

Stockholm


----------



## Marco2 (14 Aug. 2022)

Toronto


----------



## Max100 (14 Aug. 2022)

Unna


----------



## Marco2 (14 Aug. 2022)

Venedig


----------



## Guckalucki (14 Aug. 2022)

Wismar


----------



## frank63 (14 Aug. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## SissyMFan (14 Aug. 2022)

Yamagata


----------



## Guckalucki (14 Aug. 2022)

Zolling


----------



## SissyMFan (14 Aug. 2022)

Auerbach


----------



## Guckalucki (14 Aug. 2022)

Bäretswil


----------



## SissyMFan (14 Aug. 2022)

Crivitz


----------



## Guckalucki (14 Aug. 2022)

Dakar


----------



## SissyMFan (14 Aug. 2022)

Ehrenfriedersdorf


----------



## Guckalucki (14 Aug. 2022)

Freetown


----------



## SissyMFan (14 Aug. 2022)

Granada


----------



## Guckalucki (14 Aug. 2022)

Harare


----------



## SissyMFan (14 Aug. 2022)

Izumisano


----------



## frank63 (14 Aug. 2022)

Jarmen


----------



## Guckalucki (14 Aug. 2022)

Kairo


----------



## SissyMFan (14 Aug. 2022)

Luanda


----------



## Guckalucki (14 Aug. 2022)

Monrovia


----------



## frank63 (14 Aug. 2022)

Norden


----------



## Guckalucki (14 Aug. 2022)

Ouagadougou


----------



## SissyMFan (14 Aug. 2022)

Potsdam


----------



## Punisher (14 Aug. 2022)

Quedlinburg


----------



## SissyMFan (14 Aug. 2022)

Rostock


----------



## frank63 (14 Aug. 2022)

San Diego


----------



## SissyMFan (14 Aug. 2022)

Tokio

(auch wenn es die Stadt als solches offiziell schon seit fast 80 Jahren gar nicht mehr gibt)


----------



## frank63 (14 Aug. 2022)

Unterhaching


----------



## Guckalucki (14 Aug. 2022)

Vaasa


----------



## Cherubini (14 Aug. 2022)

Weimar


----------



## Guckalucki (14 Aug. 2022)

Xi'an


----------



## frank63 (14 Aug. 2022)

Yokohama


----------



## Guckalucki (14 Aug. 2022)

Zlin


----------



## frank63 (14 Aug. 2022)

Aarhus


----------



## Guckalucki (14 Aug. 2022)

Beching


----------



## frank63 (14 Aug. 2022)

Cuxhaven


----------



## Guckalucki (14 Aug. 2022)

Doberschisch


----------



## frank63 (14 Aug. 2022)

Eindhoven


----------



## Guckalucki (14 Aug. 2022)

Franzensbad


----------



## frank63 (14 Aug. 2022)

Günzburg


----------



## Guckalucki (14 Aug. 2022)

Hartmanice


----------



## SissyMFan (14 Aug. 2022)

Ilsenburg


----------



## Guckalucki (14 Aug. 2022)

Jablunkau


----------



## frank63 (14 Aug. 2022)

Kronshagen


----------



## Guckalucki (14 Aug. 2022)

Leitmeritz


----------



## frank63 (14 Aug. 2022)

Mailand


----------



## Guckalucki (14 Aug. 2022)

Neuötting-Vtschelnitz


----------



## frank63 (14 Aug. 2022)

Oschatz


----------



## Guckalucki (14 Aug. 2022)

Patzau


----------



## frank63 (14 Aug. 2022)

Quickborn


----------



## Guckalucki (14 Aug. 2022)

Roschdialowitz


----------



## SissyMFan (14 Aug. 2022)

Skierniewice


----------



## Guckalucki (14 Aug. 2022)

Tabor


----------



## SissyMFan (14 Aug. 2022)

Utrecht


----------



## Guckalucki (14 Aug. 2022)

Vimperk


----------



## SissyMFan (14 Aug. 2022)

Wangerooge


----------



## Guckalucki (14 Aug. 2022)

Xi'an


----------



## SissyMFan (14 Aug. 2022)

Yeovil


----------



## Guckalucki (14 Aug. 2022)

Znojmo


----------



## SissyMFan (14 Aug. 2022)

Auxerre


----------



## Guckalucki (14 Aug. 2022)

Buda


----------



## SissyMFan (14 Aug. 2022)

Caaschwitz


----------



## Guckalucki (14 Aug. 2022)

Dobryanka


----------



## SissyMFan (14 Aug. 2022)

Eisenberg


----------



## Guckalucki (14 Aug. 2022)

Friedrichshafen


----------



## SissyMFan (14 Aug. 2022)

Greiz


----------



## Guckalucki (14 Aug. 2022)

Hochdorf


----------



## SissyMFan (14 Aug. 2022)

Irun


----------



## Guckalucki (14 Aug. 2022)

Jesenice


----------



## SissyMFan (14 Aug. 2022)

Katowice


----------



## Guckalucki (14 Aug. 2022)

Lodz


----------



## SissyMFan (14 Aug. 2022)

Malaga


----------



## Guckalucki (14 Aug. 2022)

Napajedla


----------



## SissyMFan (14 Aug. 2022)

Oberpullendorf


----------



## Guckalucki (14 Aug. 2022)

Perlen


----------



## SissyMFan (14 Aug. 2022)

Quickborn


----------



## Guckalucki (14 Aug. 2022)

Rabi


----------



## SissyMFan (14 Aug. 2022)

San Sebastian


----------



## pold1 (14 Aug. 2022)

Treuenbrietzen


----------



## SissyMFan (14 Aug. 2022)

Ueckermünde


----------



## frank63 (14 Aug. 2022)

Versmold


----------



## SissyMFan (14 Aug. 2022)

Weimar


----------



## frank63 (14 Aug. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## SissyMFan (14 Aug. 2022)

York


----------



## SteveJ (14 Aug. 2022)

Zug


----------



## SissyMFan (14 Aug. 2022)

Aosta


----------



## SteveJ (14 Aug. 2022)

Bogota


----------



## SissyMFan (14 Aug. 2022)

Caracas


----------



## SteveJ (14 Aug. 2022)

Den Haag


----------



## SissyMFan (14 Aug. 2022)

Edmonton


----------



## SteveJ (14 Aug. 2022)

Fürth


----------



## SissyMFan (14 Aug. 2022)

Groningen


----------



## SteveJ (14 Aug. 2022)

Hiroshima


----------



## Punisher (14 Aug. 2022)

Isenburg


----------



## SteveJ (14 Aug. 2022)

Jülich


----------



## SissyMFan (14 Aug. 2022)

Kassel


----------



## frank63 (14 Aug. 2022)

Lünen


----------



## SteveJ (14 Aug. 2022)

Magdeburg


----------



## frank63 (14 Aug. 2022)

Neuenkirchen


----------



## SissyMFan (14 Aug. 2022)

Oldenburg


----------



## SteveJ (14 Aug. 2022)

Papenburg


----------



## SissyMFan (14 Aug. 2022)

Quakenbrück


----------



## SteveJ (14 Aug. 2022)

Recklinghausen


----------



## Cherubini (14 Aug. 2022)

Siena


----------



## SteveJ (14 Aug. 2022)

Toulouse


----------



## SissyMFan (14 Aug. 2022)

Uppsala


----------



## SteveJ (14 Aug. 2022)

Venedig


----------



## SissyMFan (14 Aug. 2022)

Weimar


----------



## SteveJ (14 Aug. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## SissyMFan (14 Aug. 2022)

Yokohama


----------



## SteveJ (14 Aug. 2022)

Zittau


----------



## SissyMFan (14 Aug. 2022)

Alsfeld


----------



## SteveJ (14 Aug. 2022)

Birmingham


----------



## SissyMFan (14 Aug. 2022)

Carlisle


----------



## SteveJ (14 Aug. 2022)

Dubai


----------



## SissyMFan (14 Aug. 2022)

Eton


----------



## SteveJ (14 Aug. 2022)

Flensburg


----------



## Guckalucki (14 Aug. 2022)

Gorleben


----------



## SissyMFan (14 Aug. 2022)

Harrogate


----------



## SteveJ (14 Aug. 2022)

Ipswich


----------



## Guckalucki (14 Aug. 2022)

Jemen


----------



## SissyMFan (14 Aug. 2022)

Kidderminster


----------



## Guckalucki (14 Aug. 2022)

Lausanne


----------



## SteveJ (14 Aug. 2022)

Münster


----------



## Guckalucki (14 Aug. 2022)

Norfolk


----------



## SteveJ (14 Aug. 2022)

Okinawa


----------



## Guckalucki (14 Aug. 2022)

Perth


----------



## SteveJ (14 Aug. 2022)

Quebec


----------



## SissyMFan (14 Aug. 2022)

Rugby


----------



## Guckalucki (14 Aug. 2022)

Sion


----------



## SteveJ (14 Aug. 2022)

Turin


----------



## Guckalucki (14 Aug. 2022)

Unterebersol


----------



## Nastyghost (14 Aug. 2022)

Valencia


----------



## Guckalucki (14 Aug. 2022)

Washington


----------



## SissyMFan (14 Aug. 2022)

Xi'an


----------



## Nastyghost (14 Aug. 2022)

Yverdon


----------



## SissyMFan (14 Aug. 2022)

Zeulenroda


----------



## Guckalucki (14 Aug. 2022)

Adamov


----------



## SissyMFan (14 Aug. 2022)

Breclav


----------



## Guckalucki (14 Aug. 2022)

Černošín


----------



## SissyMFan (14 Aug. 2022)

Danzig


----------



## Guckalucki (14 Aug. 2022)

Eichwald


----------



## SissyMFan (14 Aug. 2022)

Františkovy Lázně


----------



## Guckalucki (14 Aug. 2022)

Goltsch-Jenikau


----------



## SissyMFan (14 Aug. 2022)

Harrachov


----------



## Cherubini (14 Aug. 2022)

Izmir


----------



## SissyMFan (14 Aug. 2022)

Jiříkov


----------



## Cherubini (14 Aug. 2022)

Kolbermoor


----------



## SissyMFan (14 Aug. 2022)

Liberec


----------



## scherholder2k (14 Aug. 2022)

Lille


----------



## scherholder2k (14 Aug. 2022)

überschnitten 

Marseilles


----------



## SissyMFan (14 Aug. 2022)

Nymburk


----------



## Guckalucki (14 Aug. 2022)

Oldenburg


----------



## SissyMFan (14 Aug. 2022)

Pardubice


----------



## Guckalucki (14 Aug. 2022)

Quebec


----------



## scherholder2k (14 Aug. 2022)

Ravensburg


----------



## SissyMFan (14 Aug. 2022)

Svitavy


----------



## Guckalucki (14 Aug. 2022)

Thun


----------



## scherholder2k (14 Aug. 2022)

Udon Tani


----------



## SissyMFan (14 Aug. 2022)

Varnsdorf


----------



## Guckalucki (14 Aug. 2022)

Weggis


----------



## frank63 (15 Aug. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Marco2 (15 Aug. 2022)

Yonne


----------



## Max100 (15 Aug. 2022)

Zerbst/Anhalt


----------



## SissyMFan (15 Aug. 2022)

Altenburg


----------



## Max100 (15 Aug. 2022)

Braunschweig


----------



## SissyMFan (15 Aug. 2022)

Chemnitz


----------



## Max100 (15 Aug. 2022)

Dormagen


----------



## SissyMFan (15 Aug. 2022)

Ellrich


----------



## Max100 (15 Aug. 2022)

Freiberg


----------



## Guckalucki (15 Aug. 2022)

Gera


----------



## Max100 (15 Aug. 2022)

Halle (Saale)


----------



## SissyMFan (15 Aug. 2022)

Itzehoe


----------



## Guckalucki (15 Aug. 2022)

Jüterbog


----------



## SissyMFan (15 Aug. 2022)

Köthen


----------



## Cherubini (15 Aug. 2022)

Lima


----------



## SissyMFan (15 Aug. 2022)

Medellin


----------



## Cherubini (15 Aug. 2022)

Nantes


----------



## SissyMFan (15 Aug. 2022)

Orléans


----------



## Max100 (15 Aug. 2022)

Perleberg


----------



## Guckalucki (15 Aug. 2022)

Quinto


----------



## Cherubini (15 Aug. 2022)

Reinsberg


----------



## Guckalucki (15 Aug. 2022)

Stetten


----------



## Max100 (15 Aug. 2022)

Trelleborg


----------



## Punisher (15 Aug. 2022)

Ulster


----------



## Guckalucki (15 Aug. 2022)

Vicosoprano


----------



## Punisher (15 Aug. 2022)

Wiesbaden


----------



## Guckalucki (15 Aug. 2022)

Xi'an


----------



## frank63 (15 Aug. 2022)

Yokohama


----------



## Guckalucki (15 Aug. 2022)

Zlin


----------



## Marco2 (15 Aug. 2022)

Aachen


----------



## Guckalucki (15 Aug. 2022)

Büren an der Aare


----------



## Marco2 (15 Aug. 2022)

Celle


----------



## Guckalucki (15 Aug. 2022)

Dallas


----------



## Rolli (15 Aug. 2022)

Essen


----------



## Marco2 (15 Aug. 2022)

Essen


----------



## Guckalucki (15 Aug. 2022)

Fargo


----------



## Rolli (15 Aug. 2022)

Goch


----------



## Guckalucki (15 Aug. 2022)

Hialeah


----------



## Rolli (15 Aug. 2022)

Ingolstadt


----------



## Guckalucki (15 Aug. 2022)

Joliet


----------



## frank63 (15 Aug. 2022)

Karlsruhe


----------



## Guckalucki (15 Aug. 2022)

Lincoln


----------



## frank63 (15 Aug. 2022)

Metz


----------



## Guckalucki (15 Aug. 2022)

Newark


----------



## Rolli (15 Aug. 2022)

Olpe


----------



## Guckalucki (15 Aug. 2022)

Pasadena


----------



## frank63 (15 Aug. 2022)

Querfurt


----------



## Guckalucki (15 Aug. 2022)

Reno


----------



## Rolli (15 Aug. 2022)

Singen


----------



## Guckalucki (15 Aug. 2022)

Tampa


----------



## frank63 (15 Aug. 2022)

Udinese


----------



## Rolli (15 Aug. 2022)

Völklingen


----------



## Guckalucki (15 Aug. 2022)

Waco


----------



## frank63 (15 Aug. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Guckalucki (15 Aug. 2022)

Yonkers


----------



## frank63 (15 Aug. 2022)

Zarrentien


----------



## Guckalucki (15 Aug. 2022)

Amarillo


----------



## frank63 (15 Aug. 2022)

Braunschweig


----------



## Guckalucki (15 Aug. 2022)

Cusco


----------



## frank63 (15 Aug. 2022)

Duluth


----------



## Rolli (15 Aug. 2022)

Erfurt


----------



## jens4975 (15 Aug. 2022)

Furth im Wald


----------



## pold1 (15 Aug. 2022)

Gloucester


----------



## SissyMFan (15 Aug. 2022)

Harwich


----------



## Cherubini (15 Aug. 2022)

Ipswich


----------



## Guckalucki (15 Aug. 2022)

Jerusalem


----------



## SissyMFan (15 Aug. 2022)

Kettering


----------



## Guckalucki (15 Aug. 2022)

Limburg


----------



## SissyMFan (15 Aug. 2022)

Manchester


----------



## Guckalucki (15 Aug. 2022)

Norfolk


----------



## SissyMFan (15 Aug. 2022)

Okehampton


----------



## SteveJ (15 Aug. 2022)

Perth


----------



## Guckalucki (15 Aug. 2022)

Quebec


----------



## SteveJ (15 Aug. 2022)

Rom


----------



## Guckalucki (15 Aug. 2022)

Southampton


----------



## SteveJ (15 Aug. 2022)

Tripolis


----------



## Guckalucki (15 Aug. 2022)

Upsala


----------



## SissyMFan (15 Aug. 2022)

Velten


----------



## Guckalucki (15 Aug. 2022)

Wolhusen


----------



## SissyMFan (15 Aug. 2022)

Xi'an


----------



## SteveJ (15 Aug. 2022)

Ybbs


----------



## SissyMFan (15 Aug. 2022)

Yamagata


----------



## Guckalucki (15 Aug. 2022)

Zug


----------



## SissyMFan (15 Aug. 2022)

Augsburg


----------



## Guckalucki (15 Aug. 2022)

Basel


----------



## SissyMFan (15 Aug. 2022)

Cham


----------



## SteveJ (15 Aug. 2022)

Durban


----------



## Guckalucki (15 Aug. 2022)

Edinburgh


----------



## SissyMFan (15 Aug. 2022)

Flensburg


----------



## Guckalucki (15 Aug. 2022)

Greeley


----------



## SteveJ (15 Aug. 2022)

Halle


----------



## Guckalucki (15 Aug. 2022)

Indianapolis


----------



## SissyMFan (15 Aug. 2022)

Jüterbog


----------



## Guckalucki (15 Aug. 2022)

Knoxville


----------



## SissyMFan (15 Aug. 2022)

Leicester


----------



## Guckalucki (15 Aug. 2022)

Manchester


----------



## SissyMFan (15 Aug. 2022)

Nottingham


----------



## Guckalucki (15 Aug. 2022)

Oxford


----------



## SteveJ (15 Aug. 2022)

Pittsburgh


----------



## Guckalucki (15 Aug. 2022)

Quincy


----------



## SteveJ (15 Aug. 2022)

Rust


----------



## Guckalucki (15 Aug. 2022)

Sacramento


----------



## SteveJ (15 Aug. 2022)

Tijuana


----------



## Guckalucki (15 Aug. 2022)

Udine


----------



## Rolli (15 Aug. 2022)

Venlo


----------



## Guckalucki (15 Aug. 2022)

Waterbury


----------



## Rolli (15 Aug. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Guckalucki (15 Aug. 2022)

Yokosuka


----------



## SteveJ (15 Aug. 2022)

Zandvoort


----------



## Rolli (15 Aug. 2022)

Aachen


----------



## Guckalucki (15 Aug. 2022)

Bergen


----------



## SteveJ (15 Aug. 2022)

Cannes


----------



## Guckalucki (15 Aug. 2022)

Denver


----------



## SteveJ (15 Aug. 2022)

Erfurt


----------



## Guckalucki (15 Aug. 2022)

Faro


----------



## Marco2 (15 Aug. 2022)

Gelsenkirchen


----------



## Guckalucki (15 Aug. 2022)

Halifax


----------



## Marco2 (15 Aug. 2022)

Ingolstadt


----------



## Guckalucki (15 Aug. 2022)

Jōetsu


----------



## Marco2 (15 Aug. 2022)

Köln


----------



## Guckalucki (15 Aug. 2022)

Luzern


----------



## Marco2 (15 Aug. 2022)

München


----------



## SteveJ (15 Aug. 2022)

Nassau


----------



## Guckalucki (15 Aug. 2022)

Orly


----------



## Rolli (15 Aug. 2022)

Pinneberg


----------



## SteveJ (15 Aug. 2022)

Palermo


----------



## SissyMFan (15 Aug. 2022)

Querfurt


----------



## SteveJ (15 Aug. 2022)

Rostock


----------



## Marco2 (15 Aug. 2022)

Stuttgart


----------



## SissyMFan (15 Aug. 2022)

Tuttlingen


----------



## SteveJ (15 Aug. 2022)

Utrecht


----------



## SissyMFan (15 Aug. 2022)

Vöcklamarkt


----------



## Marco2 (15 Aug. 2022)

Wolfsburg


----------



## SissyMFan (15 Aug. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Marco2 (15 Aug. 2022)

Yokohama


----------



## SissyMFan (15 Aug. 2022)

Zschopau


----------



## Nastyghost (15 Aug. 2022)

Anchorage


----------



## SissyMFan (15 Aug. 2022)

Belfast


----------



## Marco2 (15 Aug. 2022)

Celle


----------



## SissyMFan (15 Aug. 2022)

Dunkerque


----------



## Marco2 (15 Aug. 2022)

Eberswalde


----------



## SteveJ (15 Aug. 2022)

Fürth


----------



## SissyMFan (15 Aug. 2022)

Gera


----------



## Marco2 (15 Aug. 2022)

Hamburg


----------



## SissyMFan (15 Aug. 2022)

Iserlohn


----------



## Marco2 (15 Aug. 2022)

Jever


----------



## SissyMFan (15 Aug. 2022)

Klagenfurt


----------



## SteveJ (15 Aug. 2022)

Lindau


----------



## SissyMFan (15 Aug. 2022)

Meidling


----------



## Marco2 (15 Aug. 2022)

Nürnberg


----------



## SteveJ (15 Aug. 2022)

Oberstdorf


----------



## Marco2 (15 Aug. 2022)

Passau


----------



## SteveJ (15 Aug. 2022)

Quedlinburg


----------



## SissyMFan (15 Aug. 2022)

Regensburg


----------



## Marco2 (15 Aug. 2022)

Stuttgart


----------



## SissyMFan (15 Aug. 2022)

Torgau


----------



## Marco2 (15 Aug. 2022)

Ulm


----------



## SissyMFan (15 Aug. 2022)

Vestenbergsgreuth


----------



## Marco2 (15 Aug. 2022)

Wolfsburg


----------



## frank63 (15 Aug. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Marco2 (15 Aug. 2022)

Youngstown


----------



## frank63 (15 Aug. 2022)

Zagreb


----------



## SissyMFan (15 Aug. 2022)

Aue


----------



## frank63 (15 Aug. 2022)

Bernau


----------



## Marco2 (15 Aug. 2022)

Celle


----------



## frank63 (15 Aug. 2022)

Dummerstorf


----------



## Cherubini (15 Aug. 2022)

Ebersbach


----------



## frank63 (16 Aug. 2022)

Faßberg


----------



## Max100 (16 Aug. 2022)

Gardelegen


----------



## Rolli (16 Aug. 2022)

Hannover


----------



## SissyMFan (16 Aug. 2022)

Iserlohn


----------



## Rolli (16 Aug. 2022)

Jülich


----------



## SissyMFan (16 Aug. 2022)

Kopenhagen


----------



## Max100 (16 Aug. 2022)

Lobenstein


----------



## Rolli (16 Aug. 2022)

Mainz


----------



## SissyMFan (16 Aug. 2022)

*N*euhaus am Rennweg


----------



## Guckalucki (16 Aug. 2022)

Oban


----------



## SissyMFan (16 Aug. 2022)

Pardubice


----------



## Rolli (16 Aug. 2022)

Quelldorf


----------



## Guckalucki (16 Aug. 2022)

Rimini


----------



## Rolli (16 Aug. 2022)

Solingen


----------



## SissyMFan (16 Aug. 2022)

Tübingen


----------



## Guckalucki (16 Aug. 2022)

Ulm


----------



## SissyMFan (16 Aug. 2022)

Varel


----------



## Guckalucki (16 Aug. 2022)

Winterthur


----------



## Marco2 (16 Aug. 2022)

Xuzhou


----------



## SissyMFan (16 Aug. 2022)

Ach, X und Y lassen wir jetzt aus? OK, kommen eh immer nur die selben Orte...

Altona


----------



## Guckalucki (16 Aug. 2022)

Brissago


----------



## Rolli (16 Aug. 2022)

Calais


----------



## SissyMFan (16 Aug. 2022)

Deutschneudorf


----------



## Guckalucki (16 Aug. 2022)

Esslingen


----------



## SissyMFan (16 Aug. 2022)

Friedrichroda


----------



## Guckalucki (16 Aug. 2022)

Gettnau


----------



## Rolli (16 Aug. 2022)

Herne


----------



## Guckalucki (16 Aug. 2022)

Inverness


----------



## SissyMFan (16 Aug. 2022)

Johannesburg


----------



## Guckalucki (16 Aug. 2022)

Knutwil


----------



## SissyMFan (16 Aug. 2022)

Ladenburg


----------



## Guckalucki (16 Aug. 2022)

Manila


----------



## Marco2 (16 Aug. 2022)

Nürnberg


----------



## SissyMFan (16 Aug. 2022)

Oberhausen


----------



## Rolli (16 Aug. 2022)

Paderborn


----------



## SissyMFan (16 Aug. 2022)

Quakenbrück


----------



## Marco2 (16 Aug. 2022)

Regensburg


----------



## SissyMFan (16 Aug. 2022)

Salzgitter


----------



## Rolli (16 Aug. 2022)

Tunis


----------



## SissyMFan (16 Aug. 2022)

Ulm


----------



## Guckalucki (16 Aug. 2022)

Varazze


----------



## Rolli (16 Aug. 2022)

Wetter


----------



## SissyMFan (16 Aug. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Guckalucki (16 Aug. 2022)

Yokohama


----------



## SissyMFan (16 Aug. 2022)

Zeitz


----------



## Rolli (16 Aug. 2022)

Arnsberg


----------



## Guckalucki (16 Aug. 2022)

Babylon


----------



## SissyMFan (16 Aug. 2022)

Crawinkel


----------



## Guckalucki (16 Aug. 2022)

Deitingen


----------



## Rolli (16 Aug. 2022)

Esslingen


----------



## SissyMFan (16 Aug. 2022)

Feldberg


----------



## Rolli (16 Aug. 2022)

Gronau


----------



## SissyMFan (16 Aug. 2022)

Hattingen


----------



## Rolli (16 Aug. 2022)

Iserlohn


----------



## SissyMFan (16 Aug. 2022)

Jena


----------



## Rolli (16 Aug. 2022)

Kehl


----------



## Marco2 (16 Aug. 2022)

Leipzig


----------



## frank63 (16 Aug. 2022)

Monheim


----------



## Marco2 (16 Aug. 2022)

Nürnberg


----------



## frank63 (16 Aug. 2022)

Olpe


----------



## Rolli (16 Aug. 2022)

Passau


----------



## frank63 (16 Aug. 2022)

Quito


----------



## Rolli (16 Aug. 2022)

Regensburg


----------



## frank63 (16 Aug. 2022)

Sangerhausen


----------



## Rolli (16 Aug. 2022)

Toronto


----------



## Guckalucki (16 Aug. 2022)

Unterfrauenhaid


----------



## Rolli (16 Aug. 2022)

Viersen


----------



## rostlaube (16 Aug. 2022)

Warschau


----------



## Austin (16 Aug. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Rolli (16 Aug. 2022)

Ystad


----------



## Punisher (16 Aug. 2022)

Zandt


----------



## Austin (16 Aug. 2022)

Arnheim


----------



## Punisher (16 Aug. 2022)

Basel


----------



## Austin (16 Aug. 2022)

Calw


----------



## Rolli (16 Aug. 2022)

Düsseldorf


----------



## Austin (16 Aug. 2022)

Essen


----------



## Rolli (16 Aug. 2022)

Frankfurt


----------



## Austin (16 Aug. 2022)

Granada


----------



## Rolli (16 Aug. 2022)

Hoffenheim


----------



## SteveJ (16 Aug. 2022)

Interlaken


----------



## Rolli (16 Aug. 2022)

Jülich


----------



## Austin (16 Aug. 2022)

Kleve


----------



## SteveJ (16 Aug. 2022)

Linz


----------



## Rolli (16 Aug. 2022)

Miami


----------



## pold1 (16 Aug. 2022)

Neumünster


----------



## Rolli (16 Aug. 2022)

Ostende


----------



## SteveJ (16 Aug. 2022)

Pisa


----------



## Austin (16 Aug. 2022)

Quebec


----------



## Rolli (16 Aug. 2022)

Ratingen


----------



## SteveJ (16 Aug. 2022)

Sevilla


----------



## Austin (16 Aug. 2022)

Tübingen


----------



## Rolli (16 Aug. 2022)

Uelzen


----------



## Austin (16 Aug. 2022)

Viborg


----------



## Punisher (16 Aug. 2022)

Wuppertal


----------



## Rolli (16 Aug. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Austin (16 Aug. 2022)

Yeovil


----------



## Rolli (16 Aug. 2022)

Zürich


----------



## Austin (16 Aug. 2022)

Aalborg


----------



## SteveJ (16 Aug. 2022)

Baden Baden


----------



## Rolli (16 Aug. 2022)

Cuxhafen


----------



## SteveJ (16 Aug. 2022)

Duisburg


----------



## Rolli (16 Aug. 2022)

Essen


----------



## SteveJ (16 Aug. 2022)

Fukushima


----------



## Rolli (16 Aug. 2022)

Genua


----------



## SteveJ (16 Aug. 2022)

Honolulu


----------



## Rolli (16 Aug. 2022)

Ipswich


----------



## Austin (16 Aug. 2022)

Jacksonville


----------



## Rolli (16 Aug. 2022)

Konstanz


----------



## SteveJ (16 Aug. 2022)

Lyon


----------



## Austin (16 Aug. 2022)

Mailand


----------



## Rolli (16 Aug. 2022)

New York


----------



## Austin (16 Aug. 2022)

Oldenburg


----------



## Rolli (16 Aug. 2022)

Porz


----------



## Austin (16 Aug. 2022)

Quedlinburg


----------



## Rolli (16 Aug. 2022)

Recklinghausen


----------



## SissyMFan (16 Aug. 2022)

Schmalkalden


----------



## Cherubini (16 Aug. 2022)

Tübingen


----------



## frank63 (16 Aug. 2022)

Unterföhring


----------



## Austin (16 Aug. 2022)

Vermont


----------



## Guckalucki (16 Aug. 2022)

Waco


----------



## frank63 (16 Aug. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Guckalucki (16 Aug. 2022)

Yokohama


----------



## frank63 (16 Aug. 2022)

Zürich


----------



## Guckalucki (16 Aug. 2022)

Andermatt


----------



## frank63 (16 Aug. 2022)

Bangkok


----------



## Austin (16 Aug. 2022)

Cambridge


----------



## frank63 (16 Aug. 2022)

Darwin


----------



## Austin (16 Aug. 2022)

Essex


----------



## frank63 (16 Aug. 2022)

Fremantle


----------



## Austin (16 Aug. 2022)

Gloucester


----------



## frank63 (16 Aug. 2022)

Houston


----------



## Austin (17 Aug. 2022)

Ipswich


----------



## frank63 (17 Aug. 2022)

Jülich


----------



## Austin (17 Aug. 2022)

Kent


----------



## frank63 (17 Aug. 2022)

Linthe


----------



## Austin (17 Aug. 2022)

Middlesbrough


----------



## frank63 (17 Aug. 2022)

Nottingham


----------



## Austin (17 Aug. 2022)

Oxford


----------



## frank63 (17 Aug. 2022)

Paris


----------



## Austin (17 Aug. 2022)

Queenstown


----------



## Max100 (17 Aug. 2022)

Rosenheim


----------



## Guckalucki (17 Aug. 2022)

Salzburg


----------



## Marco2 (17 Aug. 2022)

Turin


----------



## Cherubini (17 Aug. 2022)

Uckerland


----------



## Marco2 (17 Aug. 2022)

Verona


----------



## Max100 (17 Aug. 2022)

Weimar


----------



## Max100 (17 Aug. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Marco2 (17 Aug. 2022)

Yokohama


----------



## frank63 (17 Aug. 2022)

Zagreb


----------



## Guckalucki (17 Aug. 2022)

Sbu Dhabi


----------



## frank63 (17 Aug. 2022)

Basel


----------



## SissyMFan (17 Aug. 2022)

Chiasso


----------



## Guckalucki (17 Aug. 2022)

Donezk


----------



## SissyMFan (17 Aug. 2022)

Emmerich


----------



## Guckalucki (17 Aug. 2022)

Fribourg


----------



## SissyMFan (17 Aug. 2022)

Genf


----------



## Guckalucki (17 Aug. 2022)

Herne


----------



## SissyMFan (17 Aug. 2022)

Iserlohn


----------



## Guckalucki (17 Aug. 2022)

Jochberg


----------



## SissyMFan (17 Aug. 2022)

Kühlungsborn


----------



## Guckalucki (17 Aug. 2022)

Lissabon


----------



## SissyMFan (17 Aug. 2022)

Marbella


----------



## Max100 (17 Aug. 2022)

Nantes


----------



## SissyMFan (17 Aug. 2022)

Orléans


----------



## Guckalucki (17 Aug. 2022)

Perugia


----------



## SissyMFan (17 Aug. 2022)

Quedlinburg


----------



## Guckalucki (17 Aug. 2022)

Riad


----------



## SissyMFan (17 Aug. 2022)

Salzburg


----------



## Guckalucki (17 Aug. 2022)

Tallahassee


----------



## SissyMFan (17 Aug. 2022)

Ulm


----------



## Guckalucki (17 Aug. 2022)

Villach


----------



## Rolli (17 Aug. 2022)

Wesel


----------



## frank63 (17 Aug. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Rolli (17 Aug. 2022)

Ystad


----------



## frank63 (17 Aug. 2022)

Zarrenthin


----------



## Rolli (17 Aug. 2022)

Aurich


----------



## frank63 (17 Aug. 2022)

Bastia


----------



## Rolli (17 Aug. 2022)

Celle


----------



## frank63 (17 Aug. 2022)

Dassel


----------



## Rolli (17 Aug. 2022)

Emden


----------



## frank63 (17 Aug. 2022)

Freiburg


----------



## Rolli (17 Aug. 2022)

Göteborg


----------



## frank63 (17 Aug. 2022)

Helsingborg


----------



## Rolli (17 Aug. 2022)

Ingolstadt


----------



## frank63 (17 Aug. 2022)

Jarmen


----------



## Rolli (17 Aug. 2022)

Kapstadt


----------



## frank63 (17 Aug. 2022)

Livorno


----------



## Rolli (17 Aug. 2022)

Meppen


----------



## frank63 (17 Aug. 2022)

Neapel


----------



## Rolli (17 Aug. 2022)

Ochtrup


----------



## frank63 (17 Aug. 2022)

Pisa


----------



## Guckalucki (17 Aug. 2022)

Quito


----------



## Rolli (17 Aug. 2022)

Rheinberg


----------



## Guckalucki (17 Aug. 2022)

Seattle


----------



## frank63 (17 Aug. 2022)

Turin


----------



## Rolli (17 Aug. 2022)

Udine


----------



## Guckalucki (17 Aug. 2022)

Vorau


----------



## Rolli (17 Aug. 2022)

Wachau


----------



## frank63 (17 Aug. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Rolli (17 Aug. 2022)

Zwickau


----------



## Guckalucki (17 Aug. 2022)

Augsburg


----------



## Rolli (17 Aug. 2022)

Berlin


----------



## Guckalucki (17 Aug. 2022)

Chur


----------



## Rolli (17 Aug. 2022)

Dorsten


----------



## hanskasper (17 Aug. 2022)

Empoli


----------



## Rolli (17 Aug. 2022)

Freiburg


----------



## tzdon (17 Aug. 2022)

Gelsenkirchen


----------



## Rolli (17 Aug. 2022)

Hameln


----------



## tzdon (17 Aug. 2022)

Iserlohn


----------



## Rolli (17 Aug. 2022)

Jever


----------



## pold1 (17 Aug. 2022)

Kamenz


----------



## Rolli (17 Aug. 2022)

Leer


----------



## SteveJ (17 Aug. 2022)

Monte Carlo


----------



## Nastyghost (17 Aug. 2022)

Nottingham


----------



## Punisher (17 Aug. 2022)

Oxford


----------



## SissyMFan (17 Aug. 2022)

Peterborough


----------



## SteveJ (17 Aug. 2022)

Quedlinburg


----------



## SissyMFan (17 Aug. 2022)

Remscheid


----------



## SteveJ (17 Aug. 2022)

Stuttgart


----------



## SissyMFan (17 Aug. 2022)

Trier


----------



## SteveJ (17 Aug. 2022)

Uppsala


----------



## Rolli (17 Aug. 2022)

Velbert


----------



## SteveJ (17 Aug. 2022)

Waterloo


----------



## SissyMFan (17 Aug. 2022)

Xi'an


----------



## SteveJ (17 Aug. 2022)

Yokohama


----------



## Rolli (17 Aug. 2022)

Zwolle


----------



## SissyMFan (17 Aug. 2022)

Antwerpen


----------



## Rolli (17 Aug. 2022)

Brüssel


----------



## SissyMFan (17 Aug. 2022)

Cannes


----------



## Rolli (17 Aug. 2022)

Dormagen


----------



## SissyMFan (17 Aug. 2022)

Emmendingen


----------



## Rolli (17 Aug. 2022)

Frankfurt/Oder


----------



## SissyMFan (17 Aug. 2022)

Großostheim


----------



## Marco2 (17 Aug. 2022)

Hanau


----------



## SissyMFan (17 Aug. 2022)

Istanbul


----------



## Marco2 (17 Aug. 2022)

Jerusalem


----------



## Guckalucki (17 Aug. 2022)

Kairo


----------



## Nastyghost (17 Aug. 2022)

Larnaca


----------



## Guckalucki (17 Aug. 2022)

Montevideo


----------



## frank63 (17 Aug. 2022)

Nancy


----------



## Guckalucki (17 Aug. 2022)

Orly


----------



## frank63 (17 Aug. 2022)

Peking


----------



## Guckalucki (18 Aug. 2022)

Quebec


----------



## jens4975 (18 Aug. 2022)

Rheine


----------



## Marco2 (18 Aug. 2022)

Stade


----------



## Guckalucki (18 Aug. 2022)

Tarragona


----------



## SissyMFan (18 Aug. 2022)

Uelzen


----------



## Max100 (18 Aug. 2022)

Vacha


----------



## Cherubini (18 Aug. 2022)

Warschau


----------



## SissyMFan (18 Aug. 2022)

Xi'an


----------



## Guckalucki (18 Aug. 2022)

Yokohama


----------



## SissyMFan (18 Aug. 2022)

Zeitz


----------



## Max100 (18 Aug. 2022)

Altenburg


----------



## SissyMFan (18 Aug. 2022)

Borna


----------



## Guckalucki (18 Aug. 2022)

Cusco


----------



## SissyMFan (18 Aug. 2022)

Dornbirn


----------



## Cherubini (18 Aug. 2022)

Eisenach


----------



## SissyMFan (18 Aug. 2022)

Freyburg


----------



## Guckalucki (18 Aug. 2022)

Görlitz


----------



## SissyMFan (18 Aug. 2022)

Hainichen


----------



## Max100 (18 Aug. 2022)

Ilsenburg


----------



## SissyMFan (18 Aug. 2022)

Jena


----------



## Cherubini (18 Aug. 2022)

Kiel


----------



## Max100 (18 Aug. 2022)

Lörrach


----------



## Marco2 (18 Aug. 2022)

Minden


----------



## Guckalucki (18 Aug. 2022)

Nagasaki


----------



## frank63 (18 Aug. 2022)

Osaka


----------



## Guckalucki (18 Aug. 2022)

Paderborn


----------



## frank63 (18 Aug. 2022)

Quickborn


----------



## Guckalucki (18 Aug. 2022)

Radolfzell


----------



## frank63 (18 Aug. 2022)

Saarbrücken


----------



## Guckalucki (18 Aug. 2022)

Titisee-Neustadt


----------



## frank63 (18 Aug. 2022)

Unna


----------



## Guckalucki (18 Aug. 2022)

Veltheim


----------



## frank63 (18 Aug. 2022)

Wasbeck


----------



## Marco2 (18 Aug. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## frank63 (18 Aug. 2022)

Yokohama


----------



## Marco2 (18 Aug. 2022)

Zürich


----------



## frank63 (18 Aug. 2022)

Antwerpen


----------



## Guckalucki (18 Aug. 2022)

Bezau


----------



## frank63 (18 Aug. 2022)

Calais


----------



## Guckalucki (18 Aug. 2022)

Dover


----------



## Rolli (18 Aug. 2022)

Emsdetten


----------



## frank63 (18 Aug. 2022)

Füssen


----------



## Rolli (18 Aug. 2022)

Gronau


----------



## frank63 (18 Aug. 2022)

Höxter


----------



## Rolli (18 Aug. 2022)

Ipswich


----------



## frank63 (18 Aug. 2022)

Jarmen


----------



## Rolli (18 Aug. 2022)

Köln


----------



## Guckalucki (18 Aug. 2022)

Lindau


----------



## Rolli (18 Aug. 2022)

Mettmann


----------



## Guckalucki (18 Aug. 2022)

Nairobi


----------



## Rolli (18 Aug. 2022)

Ostrau


----------



## Nastyghost (18 Aug. 2022)

Plymouth


----------



## Rolli (18 Aug. 2022)

Quito


----------



## Punisher (18 Aug. 2022)

Riga


----------



## Rolli (18 Aug. 2022)

Sacramento


----------



## Cherubini (18 Aug. 2022)

Teplice


----------



## Rolli (18 Aug. 2022)

Unna


----------



## Cherubini (18 Aug. 2022)

Vaduz


----------



## Rolli (18 Aug. 2022)

Wanne-Eickel


----------



## Marco2 (18 Aug. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## pold1 (18 Aug. 2022)

Ytterby


----------



## Guckalucki (18 Aug. 2022)

Zlin


----------



## hanskasper (18 Aug. 2022)

Aalborg


----------



## SteveJ (18 Aug. 2022)

Barcelona


----------



## hanskasper (18 Aug. 2022)

Cadiz


----------



## SteveJ (18 Aug. 2022)

Dünkirchen


----------



## hanskasper (18 Aug. 2022)

Eltersdorf


----------



## SteveJ (18 Aug. 2022)

Füssen


----------



## hanskasper (18 Aug. 2022)

Godelhof


----------



## SteveJ (18 Aug. 2022)

Haifa


----------



## hanskasper (18 Aug. 2022)

Istanbul


----------



## SteveJ (18 Aug. 2022)

Jakarta


----------



## hanskasper (18 Aug. 2022)

Kathmandu


----------



## SteveJ (18 Aug. 2022)

Lima


----------



## hanskasper (18 Aug. 2022)

Mogadischu


----------



## SteveJ (18 Aug. 2022)

Nashville


----------



## hanskasper (18 Aug. 2022)

Oxnard


----------



## SteveJ (18 Aug. 2022)

Philadelphia


----------



## rostlaube (18 Aug. 2022)

Quebec


----------



## frank63 (18 Aug. 2022)

Ratzeburg


----------



## Nastyghost (18 Aug. 2022)

Schaffhausen


----------



## rostlaube (18 Aug. 2022)

Toronto


----------



## frank63 (18 Aug. 2022)

Unna


----------



## rostlaube (18 Aug. 2022)

Vilseck


----------



## Rolli (18 Aug. 2022)

Wilhelmshaven


----------



## Marco2 (19 Aug. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Max100 (19 Aug. 2022)

Youngstown


----------



## SissyMFan (19 Aug. 2022)

Zwickau


----------



## Marco2 (19 Aug. 2022)

Aachen


----------



## SissyMFan (19 Aug. 2022)

Bad Blankenburg


----------



## frank63 (19 Aug. 2022)

Cardiff


----------



## Cherubini (19 Aug. 2022)

Detroit


----------



## frank63 (19 Aug. 2022)

Elmshorn


----------



## SissyMFan (19 Aug. 2022)

Folkestone


----------



## frank63 (19 Aug. 2022)

Gütersloh


----------



## Rolli (19 Aug. 2022)

Hattingen


----------



## Marco2 (19 Aug. 2022)

Innsbruck


----------



## Rolli (19 Aug. 2022)

Jülich


----------



## Marco2 (19 Aug. 2022)

Kerkrade


----------



## Rolli (19 Aug. 2022)

Lünen


----------



## Marco2 (19 Aug. 2022)

Minden


----------



## Rolli (19 Aug. 2022)

Norden


----------



## Marco2 (19 Aug. 2022)

Oldenburg


----------



## Rolli (19 Aug. 2022)

Papenburg


----------



## frank63 (19 Aug. 2022)

Quedlinburg


----------



## Rolli (19 Aug. 2022)

Roenne


----------



## Marco2 (19 Aug. 2022)

Stuttgart


----------



## Rolli (19 Aug. 2022)

Tunis


----------



## Marco2 (19 Aug. 2022)

Unterhaching


----------



## Rolli (19 Aug. 2022)

Westerland


----------



## frank63 (19 Aug. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Rolli (19 Aug. 2022)

Visby


----------



## frank63 (19 Aug. 2022)

Zarrentin


----------



## Rolli (19 Aug. 2022)

Ahaus


----------



## frank63 (19 Aug. 2022)

Boston


----------



## Rolli (19 Aug. 2022)

Cambridge


----------



## frank63 (19 Aug. 2022)

Dardesheim


----------



## Rolli (19 Aug. 2022)

Emmerich


----------



## frank63 (19 Aug. 2022)

Friedland


----------



## Punisher (19 Aug. 2022)

Gelsenkirchen


----------



## Guckalucki (19 Aug. 2022)

Hanau


----------



## Punisher (19 Aug. 2022)

Isenburg


----------



## frank63 (19 Aug. 2022)

Jever


----------



## Punisher (19 Aug. 2022)

Klagenfurt


----------



## Guckalucki (19 Aug. 2022)

Leissigen


----------



## Punisher (19 Aug. 2022)

Magdeburg


----------



## frank63 (19 Aug. 2022)

Nürnberg


----------



## Punisher (19 Aug. 2022)

Otterberg


----------



## Guckalucki (19 Aug. 2022)

Paldau


----------



## Punisher (19 Aug. 2022)

Quebec


----------



## Guckalucki (19 Aug. 2022)

Rudolfstetten


----------



## Punisher (19 Aug. 2022)

Stettin


----------



## Rolli (19 Aug. 2022)

Trier


----------



## Cherubini (19 Aug. 2022)

Ulm


----------



## Rolli (19 Aug. 2022)

Voerde


----------



## Punisher (19 Aug. 2022)

Wismar


----------



## Rolli (19 Aug. 2022)

Xhiang


----------



## Punisher (19 Aug. 2022)

Youngstown


----------



## Rolli (19 Aug. 2022)

Zwolle


----------



## Punisher (19 Aug. 2022)

Attendorn


----------



## Rolli (19 Aug. 2022)

Borken


----------



## Punisher (19 Aug. 2022)

Chemnitz


----------



## Rolli (19 Aug. 2022)

Düren


----------



## Guckalucki (19 Aug. 2022)

Ebikon


----------



## Rolli (19 Aug. 2022)

Friedrichsfeld


----------



## pold1 (19 Aug. 2022)

Gummersbach


----------



## Rolli (19 Aug. 2022)

Heinsberg


----------



## Punisher (19 Aug. 2022)

Idar-Oberstein


----------



## Hope (19 Aug. 2022)

Jönköping


----------



## Punisher (19 Aug. 2022)

Köln


----------



## Rolli (19 Aug. 2022)

Lingen


----------



## SteveJ (19 Aug. 2022)

Mönchengladbach


----------



## Rolli (19 Aug. 2022)

Norddeich


----------



## jens4975 (19 Aug. 2022)

Ostercappeln


----------



## SteveJ (19 Aug. 2022)

Peine


----------



## Marco2 (19 Aug. 2022)

Quakenbrück


----------



## Rolli (19 Aug. 2022)

Rees


----------



## Marco2 (19 Aug. 2022)

Stendal


----------



## Rolli (19 Aug. 2022)

Traben-Trabach


----------



## Marco2 (19 Aug. 2022)

Ulm


----------



## Rolli (19 Aug. 2022)

Venlo


----------



## Marco2 (19 Aug. 2022)

Wolfsburg


----------



## Rolli (19 Aug. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Nastyghost (19 Aug. 2022)

Yokohama


----------



## SteveJ (19 Aug. 2022)

Zuffenhausen


----------



## SissyMFan (19 Aug. 2022)

Avignon


----------



## Guckalucki (19 Aug. 2022)

Bordeaux


----------



## SissyMFan (19 Aug. 2022)

Cannes


----------



## frank63 (19 Aug. 2022)

Dorsten


----------



## Guckalucki (19 Aug. 2022)

Ennetbürgen


----------



## frank63 (19 Aug. 2022)

Füssen


----------



## SissyMFan (19 Aug. 2022)

Gera


----------



## Guckalucki (19 Aug. 2022)

Hinwil


----------



## SissyMFan (19 Aug. 2022)

Ilmenau


----------



## Guckalucki (19 Aug. 2022)

Jona


----------



## frank63 (19 Aug. 2022)

Kopenhagen


----------



## SissyMFan (19 Aug. 2022)

Luxemburg


----------



## frank63 (19 Aug. 2022)

Memmingen


----------



## SissyMFan (19 Aug. 2022)

Neubrandenburg


----------



## frank63 (19 Aug. 2022)

Oslo


----------



## SissyMFan (19 Aug. 2022)

Perth


----------



## Marco2 (19 Aug. 2022)

Quaschwitz


----------



## SissyMFan (19 Aug. 2022)

Rotterdam


----------



## Guckalucki (19 Aug. 2022)

Solingen


----------



## SissyMFan (19 Aug. 2022)

Tauberbischofsheim


----------



## Guckalucki (19 Aug. 2022)

Unterägeri


----------



## SissyMFan (19 Aug. 2022)

Villach


----------



## Guckalucki (19 Aug. 2022)

Waiblingen


----------



## frank63 (19 Aug. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Marco2 (19 Aug. 2022)

Youngstone


----------



## Cherubini (19 Aug. 2022)

Zehlendorf


----------



## frank63 (19 Aug. 2022)

Athen


----------



## Marco2 (19 Aug. 2022)

Berlin


----------



## jens4975 (20 Aug. 2022)

Conakry


----------



## Max100 (20 Aug. 2022)

Detmold


----------



## Cherubini (20 Aug. 2022)

Esbjerg


----------



## SissyMFan (20 Aug. 2022)

Friedrichshafen


----------



## Cherubini (20 Aug. 2022)

Göteborg


----------



## Nastyghost (20 Aug. 2022)

Hanoi


----------



## Max100 (20 Aug. 2022)

Ingolstadt


----------



## Marco2 (20 Aug. 2022)

Jever


----------



## Rolli (20 Aug. 2022)

Kleve


----------



## Marco2 (20 Aug. 2022)

Leverkusen


----------



## Rolli (20 Aug. 2022)

Moers


----------



## Marco2 (20 Aug. 2022)

Nienburg


----------



## Rolli (20 Aug. 2022)

Orsey


----------



## Max100 (20 Aug. 2022)

Pforzheim


----------



## Punisher (20 Aug. 2022)

Quendorf


----------



## Rolli (20 Aug. 2022)

Rees


----------



## Max100 (20 Aug. 2022)

Schwedt


----------



## Punisher (20 Aug. 2022)

Tauberbischofsheim


----------



## Marco2 (20 Aug. 2022)

Ulm


----------



## Rolli (20 Aug. 2022)

Varel


----------



## frank63 (20 Aug. 2022)

Wolfsburg


----------



## Marco2 (20 Aug. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## pold1 (20 Aug. 2022)

Yorick


----------



## Marco2 (20 Aug. 2022)

Zürich


----------



## Rolli (20 Aug. 2022)

Ahrweiler


----------



## frank63 (20 Aug. 2022)

Barsinghausen


----------



## Rolli (20 Aug. 2022)

Castrop-Rauxel


----------



## frank63 (20 Aug. 2022)

Dassel


----------



## Rolli (20 Aug. 2022)

Eutin


----------



## frank63 (20 Aug. 2022)

Flensburg


----------



## SteveJ (20 Aug. 2022)

Göteborg


----------



## frank63 (20 Aug. 2022)

Helsingör


----------



## Guckalucki (20 Aug. 2022)

Ingolstadt


----------



## SteveJ (20 Aug. 2022)

Jönköping


----------



## Guckalucki (20 Aug. 2022)

Kriens


----------



## SissyMFan (20 Aug. 2022)

Luzern


----------



## Death Row (20 Aug. 2022)

Mölln


----------



## SissyMFan (20 Aug. 2022)

Nienburg
(an der Weser oder an der Saale, sucht's euch aus )


----------



## frank63 (20 Aug. 2022)

Oranienburg


----------



## Cherubini (20 Aug. 2022)

Padua


----------



## SteveJ (20 Aug. 2022)

Quito


----------



## frank63 (20 Aug. 2022)

Ravensburg


----------



## SissyMFan (20 Aug. 2022)

*S*ankt Ingbert


----------



## SteveJ (20 Aug. 2022)

Tirana


----------



## frank63 (20 Aug. 2022)

Uetersen


----------



## SteveJ (20 Aug. 2022)

Venlo


----------



## SissyMFan (20 Aug. 2022)

Wernigerode


----------



## frank63 (20 Aug. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## SissyMFan (20 Aug. 2022)

Yellowknife


----------



## frank63 (20 Aug. 2022)

Zürich


----------



## SissyMFan (20 Aug. 2022)

Aberdeen


----------



## Marco2 (20 Aug. 2022)

Bonn


----------



## Nastyghost (20 Aug. 2022)

Christchurch


----------



## frank63 (20 Aug. 2022)

Dublin


----------



## SissyMFan (20 Aug. 2022)

Emmerich


----------



## Marco2 (20 Aug. 2022)

Fürth


----------



## SissyMFan (20 Aug. 2022)

Glasgow


----------



## frank63 (20 Aug. 2022)

Hannover


----------



## Marco2 (20 Aug. 2022)

Iserlohn


----------



## SissyMFan (20 Aug. 2022)

Jöhstadt


----------



## frank63 (20 Aug. 2022)

Kiel


----------



## SissyMFan (20 Aug. 2022)

Leinefelde


----------



## frank63 (20 Aug. 2022)

Meinerzhagen


----------



## SissyMFan (20 Aug. 2022)

Naumburg


----------



## frank63 (20 Aug. 2022)

Oranienburg


----------



## SissyMFan (20 Aug. 2022)

Pößneck


----------



## frank63 (20 Aug. 2022)

Quickborn


----------



## SissyMFan (20 Aug. 2022)

Ronneburg


----------



## frank63 (20 Aug. 2022)

Schleswig


----------



## SissyMFan (20 Aug. 2022)

Thaleischweiler-Fröschen


----------



## frank63 (20 Aug. 2022)

Uchte


----------



## SissyMFan (20 Aug. 2022)

Varel


----------



## frank63 (20 Aug. 2022)

Walsrode


----------



## SissyMFan (20 Aug. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## frank63 (20 Aug. 2022)

Yokohama


----------



## SissyMFan (20 Aug. 2022)

Zittau


----------



## frank63 (20 Aug. 2022)

Antwerpen


----------



## SissyMFan (20 Aug. 2022)

Brüssel


----------



## frank63 (21 Aug. 2022)

Coswig


----------



## SissyMFan (21 Aug. 2022)

Dessau


----------



## frank63 (21 Aug. 2022)

Ellerbek


----------



## Max100 (21 Aug. 2022)

Friedrichroda


----------



## Cherubini (21 Aug. 2022)

Genua


----------



## Max100 (21 Aug. 2022)

Hofheim am Taunus


----------



## Marco2 (21 Aug. 2022)

Innsbruck


----------



## Rolli (21 Aug. 2022)

Johannesburg


----------



## SteveJ (21 Aug. 2022)

Kapstadt


----------



## Nastyghost (21 Aug. 2022)

Larnaca


----------



## Max100 (21 Aug. 2022)

Mannheim


----------



## SteveJ (21 Aug. 2022)

Neapel


----------



## Rolli (21 Aug. 2022)

Oslo


----------



## frank63 (21 Aug. 2022)

Pittsburgh


----------



## SteveJ (21 Aug. 2022)

Quedlinburg


----------



## frank63 (21 Aug. 2022)

Reno


----------



## Guckalucki (21 Aug. 2022)

Salzburg


----------



## SteveJ (21 Aug. 2022)

Trier


----------



## Guckalucki (21 Aug. 2022)

Újfehértó


----------



## SteveJ (21 Aug. 2022)

Vancouver


----------



## Guckalucki (21 Aug. 2022)

Waitzen


----------



## SteveJ (21 Aug. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## frank63 (21 Aug. 2022)

Yokohama


----------



## Guckalucki (21 Aug. 2022)

Zalaegerszeg


----------



## frank63 (21 Aug. 2022)

Arnsberg


----------



## Guckalucki (21 Aug. 2022)

Benken


----------



## Punisher (21 Aug. 2022)

Chemnitz


----------



## Guckalucki (21 Aug. 2022)

Debrecen


----------



## frank63 (21 Aug. 2022)

Ellerbek


----------



## SissyMFan (21 Aug. 2022)

Forst


----------



## Guckalucki (21 Aug. 2022)

Gunzwil


----------



## scherholder2k (21 Aug. 2022)

Harsewinkel


----------



## Guckalucki (21 Aug. 2022)

Inwil


----------



## pold1 (21 Aug. 2022)

Jever


----------



## Marco2 (21 Aug. 2022)

Köln


----------



## hanskasper (21 Aug. 2022)

Lübeck


----------



## Guckalucki (21 Aug. 2022)

Manila


----------



## frank63 (21 Aug. 2022)

Nottingham


----------



## Guckalucki (21 Aug. 2022)

Oban


----------



## SissyMFan (21 Aug. 2022)

Panama City


----------



## frank63 (21 Aug. 2022)

Quickborn


----------



## Guckalucki (21 Aug. 2022)

Rimini


----------



## frank63 (21 Aug. 2022)

Stade


----------



## Punisher (21 Aug. 2022)

Taunusstein


----------



## SissyMFan (21 Aug. 2022)

Uder


----------



## frank63 (21 Aug. 2022)

Versmold


----------



## Guckalucki (21 Aug. 2022)

Wynau


----------



## frank63 (21 Aug. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## SissyMFan (21 Aug. 2022)

Yverdon


----------



## frank63 (21 Aug. 2022)

Zürich


----------



## Punisher (21 Aug. 2022)

Arnheim


----------



## SissyMFan (21 Aug. 2022)

Brüssel


----------



## frank63 (21 Aug. 2022)

Coventry


----------



## SissyMFan (21 Aug. 2022)

Darlington


----------



## SteveJ (21 Aug. 2022)

Eindhoven


----------



## SissyMFan (21 Aug. 2022)

Fribourg


----------



## frank63 (21 Aug. 2022)

Großenkneten


----------



## SissyMFan (21 Aug. 2022)

Haldensleben


----------



## frank63 (21 Aug. 2022)

Immenhausen


----------



## SissyMFan (21 Aug. 2022)

Johanngeorgenstadt


----------



## Punisher (21 Aug. 2022)

Konstanz


----------



## frank63 (21 Aug. 2022)

Landesbergen


----------



## Marco2 (21 Aug. 2022)

München


----------



## SissyMFan (21 Aug. 2022)

Neufahrn


----------



## scherholder2k (21 Aug. 2022)

Oranienburg


----------



## SteveJ (21 Aug. 2022)

Plauen


----------



## Marco2 (21 Aug. 2022)

Quedlinburg


----------



## Rolli (21 Aug. 2022)

Remscheid


----------



## frank63 (21 Aug. 2022)

Saarlouis


----------



## scherholder2k (21 Aug. 2022)

Traben-Trabach

(bleibe halbwegs in der Region )


----------



## Marco2 (21 Aug. 2022)

Unna


----------



## Nastyghost (21 Aug. 2022)

Venedig


----------



## Marco2 (21 Aug. 2022)

Wolfsburg


----------



## frank63 (21 Aug. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Rolli (21 Aug. 2022)

Yuma


----------



## raised fist (21 Aug. 2022)

Zagreb


----------



## frank63 (21 Aug. 2022)

Ahaus


----------



## Marco2 (21 Aug. 2022)

Bern


----------



## SissyMFan (21 Aug. 2022)

Colombo


----------



## Rolli (21 Aug. 2022)

Dahme


----------



## frank63 (21 Aug. 2022)

Euskirchen


----------



## SissyMFan (21 Aug. 2022)

Flein


----------



## Rolli (21 Aug. 2022)

Goch


----------



## SissyMFan (21 Aug. 2022)

Harburg


----------



## Rolli (21 Aug. 2022)

Idar-Oberstein


----------



## SissyMFan (21 Aug. 2022)

Jöhstadt


----------



## Rolli (21 Aug. 2022)

Koblenz


----------



## tzdon (21 Aug. 2022)

Lörrach


----------



## Rolli (21 Aug. 2022)

Mülheim


----------



## SissyMFan (21 Aug. 2022)

Nauen


----------



## Rolli (21 Aug. 2022)

Oberhausen


----------



## SissyMFan (21 Aug. 2022)

Papenburg


----------



## scherholder2k (21 Aug. 2022)

Queensborough


----------



## SissyMFan (21 Aug. 2022)

Radebeul


----------



## Rolli (21 Aug. 2022)

Stadtlohn


----------



## SissyMFan (21 Aug. 2022)

Tauberbischofsheim


----------



## SteveJ (21 Aug. 2022)

Unna


----------



## SissyMFan (21 Aug. 2022)

Vechta


----------



## Rolli (21 Aug. 2022)

Wyk


----------



## SissyMFan (21 Aug. 2022)

Xanten 🤷‍♂️


----------



## SteveJ (21 Aug. 2022)

Ybbs


----------



## SissyMFan (21 Aug. 2022)

Zeltweg


----------



## SteveJ (21 Aug. 2022)

Amberg


----------



## Rolli (21 Aug. 2022)

Bottrop


----------



## SissyMFan (21 Aug. 2022)

Colbitz


----------



## SteveJ (21 Aug. 2022)

Dresden


----------



## SissyMFan (21 Aug. 2022)

Essen


----------



## SteveJ (21 Aug. 2022)

Frankfurt am Main


----------



## SissyMFan (21 Aug. 2022)

Gera


----------



## Rolli (21 Aug. 2022)

Herne


----------



## SissyMFan (21 Aug. 2022)

Ingolstadt


----------



## frank63 (21 Aug. 2022)

Jarmen


----------



## Rolli (21 Aug. 2022)

Krefeld


----------



## SissyMFan (21 Aug. 2022)

Bad *L*angensalza


----------



## frank63 (21 Aug. 2022)

Madrid


----------



## Rolli (21 Aug. 2022)

Neuss


----------



## SissyMFan (21 Aug. 2022)

Oldenburg


----------



## SteveJ (21 Aug. 2022)

Papenburg


----------



## SissyMFan (21 Aug. 2022)

Querfurt


----------



## Rolli (21 Aug. 2022)

Ratingen


----------



## SteveJ (21 Aug. 2022)

Solingen


----------



## Rolli (21 Aug. 2022)

Tilburg


----------



## SissyMFan (21 Aug. 2022)

Ummerstadt


----------



## Rolli (21 Aug. 2022)

Veldenz


----------



## SissyMFan (21 Aug. 2022)

Wien


----------



## Marco2 (21 Aug. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## SissyMFan (21 Aug. 2022)

York


----------



## Punisher (21 Aug. 2022)

Zuffenhausen


----------



## Rolli (21 Aug. 2022)

Arnheim


----------



## Punisher (21 Aug. 2022)

Bregenz


----------



## Rolli (21 Aug. 2022)

Cochem


----------



## Punisher (21 Aug. 2022)

Danzig


----------



## frank63 (21 Aug. 2022)

Ellerbek


----------



## SissyMFan (21 Aug. 2022)

Flensburg


----------



## Punisher (21 Aug. 2022)

Gustavsburg


----------



## SissyMFan (21 Aug. 2022)

Hainewalde


----------



## Rolli (21 Aug. 2022)

Innsbruck


----------



## SissyMFan (21 Aug. 2022)

Jungholz


----------



## SteveJ (21 Aug. 2022)

Kappeln


----------



## Rolli (21 Aug. 2022)

Lüneburg


----------



## Punisher (21 Aug. 2022)

Merseburg


----------



## SissyMFan (21 Aug. 2022)

Neustadt am Rübenberge


----------



## Rolli (21 Aug. 2022)

Ostrau


----------



## Punisher (21 Aug. 2022)

Potsdam


----------



## SteveJ (21 Aug. 2022)

Quedlinburg


----------



## frank63 (21 Aug. 2022)

Rastatt


----------



## Rolli (21 Aug. 2022)

Salzburg


----------



## SteveJ (21 Aug. 2022)

Toronto


----------



## Rolli (21 Aug. 2022)

Unterhaching


----------



## Austin (21 Aug. 2022)

Versmold


----------



## SteveJ (21 Aug. 2022)

Wuppertal


----------



## SissyMFan (21 Aug. 2022)

Xi'an


----------



## SteveJ (21 Aug. 2022)

Yokohama


----------



## Nastyghost (21 Aug. 2022)

Zürich


----------



## SteveJ (21 Aug. 2022)

Amsterdam


----------



## Rolli (21 Aug. 2022)

Bocholt


----------



## Austin (21 Aug. 2022)

Cardiff


----------



## SteveJ (21 Aug. 2022)

Dover


----------



## Rolli (21 Aug. 2022)

Eindhoven


----------



## SteveJ (21 Aug. 2022)

Freiburg


----------



## Austin (21 Aug. 2022)

Genk


----------



## Rolli (21 Aug. 2022)

Hanoi


----------



## Austin (21 Aug. 2022)

Ibbenbüren


----------



## SissyMFan (21 Aug. 2022)

Jöhstadt


----------



## Austin (21 Aug. 2022)

Kamen


----------



## Rolli (21 Aug. 2022)

Las Vegas


----------



## SissyMFan (21 Aug. 2022)

Magdeburg


----------



## Rolli (21 Aug. 2022)

Nijmwegen


----------



## Austin (21 Aug. 2022)

Oberhausen


----------



## SteveJ (21 Aug. 2022)

Passau


----------



## SissyMFan (21 Aug. 2022)

Quakenbrück


----------



## Rolli (21 Aug. 2022)

Rotterdam


----------



## Austin (21 Aug. 2022)

Spokane


----------



## Rolli (21 Aug. 2022)

Tokio


----------



## SissyMFan (21 Aug. 2022)

Ulm


----------



## Rolli (21 Aug. 2022)

Vancouver


----------



## SteveJ (21 Aug. 2022)

Wladiwostok


----------



## SissyMFan (21 Aug. 2022)

Xinxiang


----------



## Austin (21 Aug. 2022)

Yokohama


----------



## Rolli (21 Aug. 2022)

Zweibrücken


----------



## SissyMFan (21 Aug. 2022)

Aschaffenburg


----------



## frank63 (21 Aug. 2022)

Barsinghausen


----------



## SissyMFan (21 Aug. 2022)

Calw


----------



## Rolli (21 Aug. 2022)

Den Haag


----------



## frank63 (21 Aug. 2022)

Edemissen


----------



## SissyMFan (21 Aug. 2022)

Freiberg


----------



## Rolli (21 Aug. 2022)

Genf


----------



## Austin (21 Aug. 2022)

Hanau


----------



## frank63 (21 Aug. 2022)

Ibbenbüren


----------



## SissyMFan (21 Aug. 2022)

Jena


----------



## Rolli (21 Aug. 2022)

Kuala Lumpur


----------



## Austin (21 Aug. 2022)

Livingston


----------



## Rolli (21 Aug. 2022)

Mönchengladbach


----------



## frank63 (21 Aug. 2022)

Neuss


----------



## Rolli (21 Aug. 2022)

Ottawa


----------



## frank63 (21 Aug. 2022)

Pirmasens


----------



## Rolli (21 Aug. 2022)

Quebec


----------



## frank63 (21 Aug. 2022)

Ratzeburg


----------



## Rolli (21 Aug. 2022)

Sydney


----------



## frank63 (21 Aug. 2022)

Tangermünde


----------



## SissyMFan (22 Aug. 2022)

Uffing


----------



## Rolli (22 Aug. 2022)

Verl


----------



## Austin (22 Aug. 2022)

Warnemünde


----------



## Rolli (22 Aug. 2022)

Xinbin


----------



## Austin (22 Aug. 2022)

York


----------



## Rolli (22 Aug. 2022)

Zürich


----------



## Austin (22 Aug. 2022)

Appeldoorn


----------



## Rolli (22 Aug. 2022)

Bern


----------



## Max100 (22 Aug. 2022)

Creuzburg


----------



## Cherubini (22 Aug. 2022)

Dortmund


----------



## Marco2 (22 Aug. 2022)

Essen


----------



## Max100 (22 Aug. 2022)

Flöha


----------



## Marco2 (22 Aug. 2022)

Gera


----------



## Max100 (22 Aug. 2022)

Homburg


----------



## SissyMFan (22 Aug. 2022)

Ilmenau


----------



## frank63 (22 Aug. 2022)

Jagel


----------



## SissyMFan (22 Aug. 2022)

Karl-Marx-Stadt


----------



## frank63 (22 Aug. 2022)

Laboe


----------



## SissyMFan (22 Aug. 2022)

Meinerzhagen


----------



## SteveJ (22 Aug. 2022)

Nizza


----------



## Rolli (22 Aug. 2022)

Osaka


----------



## frank63 (22 Aug. 2022)

Plau am See


----------



## SissyMFan (22 Aug. 2022)

Quakenbrück


----------



## Rolli (22 Aug. 2022)

Rotterdam


----------



## frank63 (22 Aug. 2022)

Salzgitter


----------



## SissyMFan (22 Aug. 2022)

Tübingen


----------



## Marco2 (22 Aug. 2022)

Unna


----------



## Rolli (22 Aug. 2022)

Völklingen


----------



## Marco2 (22 Aug. 2022)

Wolfsburg


----------



## SissyMFan (22 Aug. 2022)

Xi'an


----------



## frank63 (22 Aug. 2022)

Yokohama


----------



## SissyMFan (22 Aug. 2022)

Zweibrücken


----------



## frank63 (22 Aug. 2022)

Augustdorf


----------



## Rolli (22 Aug. 2022)

Bonn


----------



## frank63 (22 Aug. 2022)

Coventry


----------



## SissyMFan (22 Aug. 2022)

Detroit


----------



## Rolli (22 Aug. 2022)

Edmonton


----------



## SissyMFan (22 Aug. 2022)

Friedrichshafen


----------



## frank63 (22 Aug. 2022)

Günzburg


----------



## SissyMFan (22 Aug. 2022)

Hermsdorf


----------



## frank63 (22 Aug. 2022)

Itzehoe


----------



## Rolli (22 Aug. 2022)

Jakarta


----------



## SissyMFan (22 Aug. 2022)

Kolín


----------



## Rolli (22 Aug. 2022)

Lippstadt


----------



## SissyMFan (22 Aug. 2022)

Münnerstadt


----------



## frank63 (22 Aug. 2022)

Nortmoor


----------



## SissyMFan (22 Aug. 2022)

Offenburg


----------



## frank63 (22 Aug. 2022)

Pfronten


----------



## SissyMFan (22 Aug. 2022)

Quedlinburg


----------



## Rolli (22 Aug. 2022)

Rom


----------



## SissyMFan (22 Aug. 2022)

Schwerin


----------



## Rolli (22 Aug. 2022)

Toronto


----------



## SissyMFan (22 Aug. 2022)

Ürümqi


----------



## frank63 (22 Aug. 2022)

Viersen


----------



## Rolli (22 Aug. 2022)

Winterswijk


----------



## frank63 (22 Aug. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Rolli (22 Aug. 2022)

Ystad


----------



## frank63 (22 Aug. 2022)

Zeven


----------



## Rolli (22 Aug. 2022)

Atlanta


----------



## frank63 (22 Aug. 2022)

Bergamo


----------



## Rolli (22 Aug. 2022)

Caracas


----------



## frank63 (22 Aug. 2022)

Dublin


----------



## SissyMFan (22 Aug. 2022)

Ehrenfriedersdorf


----------



## frank63 (22 Aug. 2022)

Florenz


----------



## Rolli (22 Aug. 2022)

Grenoble


----------



## SissyMFan (22 Aug. 2022)

Hamburg


----------



## Rolli (22 Aug. 2022)

Ingolstadt


----------



## frank63 (22 Aug. 2022)

Jülich


----------



## SissyMFan (22 Aug. 2022)

Krefeld


----------



## Rolli (22 Aug. 2022)

Las Vegas


----------



## frank63 (22 Aug. 2022)

Mittenwalde


----------



## SissyMFan (22 Aug. 2022)

Neuss


----------



## Rolli (22 Aug. 2022)

Oppeln


----------



## SissyMFan (22 Aug. 2022)

Pardubice


----------



## Rolli (22 Aug. 2022)

Quito


----------



## SissyMFan (22 Aug. 2022)

Rostock


----------



## Rolli (22 Aug. 2022)

Stavanger


----------



## SissyMFan (22 Aug. 2022)

Trondheim


----------



## Rolli (22 Aug. 2022)

Utrecht


----------



## SissyMFan (22 Aug. 2022)

Venlo


----------



## Rolli (22 Aug. 2022)

Weimar


----------



## SissyMFan (22 Aug. 2022)

Xi'an


----------



## Rolli (22 Aug. 2022)

Yaounde


----------



## Nastyghost (22 Aug. 2022)

Zug


----------



## Rolli (22 Aug. 2022)

Arhus


----------



## SissyMFan (22 Aug. 2022)

Brazzaville


----------



## Punisher (22 Aug. 2022)

Cottbus


----------



## SissyMFan (22 Aug. 2022)

Douala


----------



## Cherubini (22 Aug. 2022)

Eisenhüttenstadt


----------



## SissyMFan (22 Aug. 2022)

Frankenberg


----------



## Cherubini (22 Aug. 2022)

Genf


----------



## Rolli (22 Aug. 2022)

Honolulu


----------



## Cherubini (22 Aug. 2022)

Itzehoe


----------



## Rolli (22 Aug. 2022)

Jena


----------



## SissyMFan (22 Aug. 2022)

Kopenhagen


----------



## Rolli (22 Aug. 2022)

Los Angeles


----------



## SissyMFan (22 Aug. 2022)

Montpellier


----------



## Rolli (22 Aug. 2022)

Nairobi


----------



## SissyMFan (22 Aug. 2022)

Oberhof


----------



## Rolli (22 Aug. 2022)

Posen


----------



## SissyMFan (22 Aug. 2022)

Quezon City


----------



## Rolli (22 Aug. 2022)

Rangun


----------



## Nastyghost (22 Aug. 2022)

Sacramento


----------



## Rolli (22 Aug. 2022)

Tampa


----------



## SissyMFan (22 Aug. 2022)

Uppsala


----------



## Rolli (22 Aug. 2022)

Villingen


----------



## Marco2 (22 Aug. 2022)

Wilhelmshaven​


----------



## Rolli (22 Aug. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## SissyMFan (22 Aug. 2022)

Yeovil


----------



## Rolli (22 Aug. 2022)

Zons


----------



## SteveJ (22 Aug. 2022)

Ahrensburg


----------



## SissyMFan (22 Aug. 2022)

Bietigheim-Bissingen


----------



## Rolli (22 Aug. 2022)

Calgary


----------



## SissyMFan (22 Aug. 2022)

Dallas


----------



## Rolli (22 Aug. 2022)

Eutin


----------



## Marco2 (22 Aug. 2022)

Frankfurt


----------



## SissyMFan (22 Aug. 2022)

Görlitz


----------



## Rolli (22 Aug. 2022)

Haifa


----------



## Marco2 (22 Aug. 2022)

Ingolstadt


----------



## hanskasper (22 Aug. 2022)

Jena


----------



## Marco2 (22 Aug. 2022)

Köln


----------



## Rolli (22 Aug. 2022)

Lyon


----------



## Marco2 (22 Aug. 2022)

Mönchengladbach


----------



## Rolli (22 Aug. 2022)

Nizza


----------



## Marco2 (22 Aug. 2022)

Oberhausen


----------



## Rolli (22 Aug. 2022)

Paris


----------



## frank63 (22 Aug. 2022)

Quickborn


----------



## Rolli (22 Aug. 2022)

Reykjavík


----------



## frank63 (22 Aug. 2022)

Stendal


----------



## Rolli (22 Aug. 2022)

Tokio


----------



## Marco2 (22 Aug. 2022)

Unterhaching


----------



## Rolli (22 Aug. 2022)

Vechta


----------



## Marco2 (22 Aug. 2022)

Wien


----------



## frank63 (22 Aug. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Marco2 (22 Aug. 2022)

Youngstone


----------



## Rolli (22 Aug. 2022)

Zell am See


----------



## frank63 (22 Aug. 2022)

Amsterdam


----------



## Rolli (22 Aug. 2022)

Basel


----------



## frank63 (22 Aug. 2022)

Cardiff


----------



## Rolli (22 Aug. 2022)

Dublin


----------



## frank63 (22 Aug. 2022)

Eutin


----------



## Rolli (22 Aug. 2022)

Flint


----------



## frank63 (22 Aug. 2022)

Großburgwedel


----------



## Rolli (22 Aug. 2022)

Hobart


----------



## Cherubini (23 Aug. 2022)

Icking


----------



## Rolli (23 Aug. 2022)

Jerusalem


----------



## Cherubini (23 Aug. 2022)

Kerpen


----------



## Rolli (23 Aug. 2022)

Lahti


----------



## Gruga (23 Aug. 2022)

Moskau


----------



## Max100 (23 Aug. 2022)

Novosibirsk


----------



## Cherubini (23 Aug. 2022)

Ottawa


----------



## Marco2 (23 Aug. 2022)

Paderborn


----------



## SissyMFan (23 Aug. 2022)

Quickborn


----------



## Max100 (23 Aug. 2022)

Rostock


----------



## Cherubini (23 Aug. 2022)

Silz in Tirol


----------



## Marco2 (23 Aug. 2022)

Turin


----------



## Max100 (23 Aug. 2022)

Ulm


----------



## SissyMFan (23 Aug. 2022)

Velten


----------



## Marco2 (23 Aug. 2022)

Waldeck


----------



## SissyMFan (23 Aug. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Marco2 (23 Aug. 2022)

Yellowstone


----------



## SissyMFan (23 Aug. 2022)

Zeitz


----------



## Marco2 (23 Aug. 2022)

Augsburg


----------



## frank63 (23 Aug. 2022)

Bielefeld


----------



## Marco2 (23 Aug. 2022)

Celle


----------



## SissyMFan (23 Aug. 2022)

Dresden


----------



## frank63 (23 Aug. 2022)

Ellerbek


----------



## SissyMFan (23 Aug. 2022)

Forchheim


----------



## frank63 (23 Aug. 2022)

Gijón


----------



## Marco2 (23 Aug. 2022)

Halle


----------



## frank63 (23 Aug. 2022)

Indianapolis


----------



## Marco2 (23 Aug. 2022)

Jerusalem


----------



## frank63 (23 Aug. 2022)

Kairo


----------



## Marco2 (23 Aug. 2022)

Liverpool


----------



## Rolli (23 Aug. 2022)

Montreal


----------



## Marco2 (23 Aug. 2022)

Nürnberg


----------



## frank63 (23 Aug. 2022)

Oranienburg


----------



## Marco2 (23 Aug. 2022)

Passau


----------



## frank63 (23 Aug. 2022)

Quickborn


----------



## Rolli (23 Aug. 2022)

Radevormwald


----------



## frank63 (23 Aug. 2022)

Stettin


----------



## Rolli (23 Aug. 2022)

Trömso


----------



## frank63 (23 Aug. 2022)

Uchte


----------



## Rolli (23 Aug. 2022)

Veracruz


----------



## frank63 (23 Aug. 2022)

Werne


----------



## Rolli (23 Aug. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## frank63 (23 Aug. 2022)

Yokohama


----------



## Gruga (23 Aug. 2022)

Zandvoort


----------



## Rolli (23 Aug. 2022)

Albuquerque


----------



## frank63 (23 Aug. 2022)

Bersenbrück


----------



## Rolli (23 Aug. 2022)

Chicago


----------



## Nastyghost (23 Aug. 2022)

Düsseldorf


----------



## Cherubini (23 Aug. 2022)

Empoli


----------



## jens4975 (23 Aug. 2022)

Füchtorf


----------



## Cherubini (23 Aug. 2022)

Gera


----------



## Marco2 (23 Aug. 2022)

Hamburg


----------



## Punisher (23 Aug. 2022)

Iserlohn


----------



## Rolli (23 Aug. 2022)

Jerewan


----------



## Cherubini (23 Aug. 2022)

Kairo


----------



## Rolli (23 Aug. 2022)

Luxemburg


----------



## raised fist (23 Aug. 2022)

moskau


----------



## Gruga (23 Aug. 2022)

Neu-Ulm


----------



## Rolli (23 Aug. 2022)

Orlando


----------



## SissyMFan (23 Aug. 2022)

Plauen


----------



## Punisher (23 Aug. 2022)

Quedlinburg


----------



## SissyMFan (23 Aug. 2022)

Rotterode


----------



## Nastyghost (23 Aug. 2022)

Sevilla


----------



## SissyMFan (23 Aug. 2022)

Trier


----------



## Rolli (23 Aug. 2022)

Ulan-Bator


----------



## SissyMFan (23 Aug. 2022)

Vieselbach


----------



## Rolli (23 Aug. 2022)

Washington


----------



## SissyMFan (23 Aug. 2022)

Xi'an


----------



## Rolli (23 Aug. 2022)

Youngtown


----------



## SissyMFan (23 Aug. 2022)

Zeitz


----------



## Rolli (23 Aug. 2022)

Auckland


----------



## SissyMFan (23 Aug. 2022)

Blaubeuren


----------



## Rolli (23 Aug. 2022)

Christchurch


----------



## SissyMFan (23 Aug. 2022)

Durban


----------



## Austin (23 Aug. 2022)

Edinburgh


----------



## SissyMFan (23 Aug. 2022)

Flensburg


----------



## Rolli (23 Aug. 2022)

Gibraltar


----------



## Austin (23 Aug. 2022)

Honolulu


----------



## SissyMFan (23 Aug. 2022)

Ingolstadt


----------



## Austin (23 Aug. 2022)

Jönköping


----------



## Rolli (23 Aug. 2022)

Kapstadt


----------



## Austin (23 Aug. 2022)

Landskrona


----------



## SissyMFan (23 Aug. 2022)

Maastricht


----------



## Rolli (23 Aug. 2022)

Norrköping


----------



## SissyMFan (23 Aug. 2022)

Naumburg


----------



## Punisher (23 Aug. 2022)

Oldenburg


----------



## SissyMFan (23 Aug. 2022)

Papenburg


----------



## Austin (23 Aug. 2022)

Quito


----------



## SissyMFan (23 Aug. 2022)

Rosario


----------



## Rolli (23 Aug. 2022)

San Francisco


----------



## SissyMFan (23 Aug. 2022)

Toronto


----------



## Rolli (23 Aug. 2022)

Ufa


----------



## SissyMFan (23 Aug. 2022)

Varel


----------



## Rolli (23 Aug. 2022)

Winnipeg


----------



## Austin (23 Aug. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## SissyMFan (23 Aug. 2022)

Yokohama


----------



## frank63 (23 Aug. 2022)

Amarillo


----------



## Rolli (23 Aug. 2022)

Zermatt


----------



## Rolli (23 Aug. 2022)

Barcelona


----------



## SissyMFan (23 Aug. 2022)

Chur


----------



## Rolli (23 Aug. 2022)

Detroit


----------



## SissyMFan (23 Aug. 2022)

Edmonton


----------



## frank63 (23 Aug. 2022)

Friesoythe


----------



## Rolli (23 Aug. 2022)

Grenoble


----------



## SissyMFan (23 Aug. 2022)

Harrisburg


----------



## Austin (23 Aug. 2022)

Itzehoe


----------



## SissyMFan (23 Aug. 2022)

Jena


----------



## Rolli (23 Aug. 2022)

Kiew


----------



## SissyMFan (23 Aug. 2022)

Lwiw, Lwow oder Lemberg
wie auch immer - es ist die gleiche Stadt.


----------



## Rolli (23 Aug. 2022)

Miami


----------



## SissyMFan (23 Aug. 2022)

Nairobi


----------



## Rolli (23 Aug. 2022)

Omsk


----------



## SissyMFan (23 Aug. 2022)

Sankt *P*etersburg


----------



## frank63 (23 Aug. 2022)

Quickborn


----------



## SissyMFan (23 Aug. 2022)

Rosenheim


----------



## Rolli (23 Aug. 2022)

Seattle


----------



## SissyMFan (23 Aug. 2022)

Tokyo


----------



## Rolli (23 Aug. 2022)

Udine


----------



## frank63 (23 Aug. 2022)

Viersen


----------



## SissyMFan (23 Aug. 2022)

Wilhelmshaven


----------



## frank63 (23 Aug. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Rolli (23 Aug. 2022)

Yuma


----------



## frank63 (23 Aug. 2022)

Zagreb


----------



## Rolli (23 Aug. 2022)

Athen


----------



## frank63 (23 Aug. 2022)

Bilbao


----------



## Rolli (23 Aug. 2022)

Colombo


----------



## frank63 (23 Aug. 2022)

Damaskus


----------



## Rolli (23 Aug. 2022)

Erie


----------



## frank63 (23 Aug. 2022)

Friedewald


----------



## Rolli (23 Aug. 2022)

Graz


----------



## frank63 (23 Aug. 2022)

Höxter


----------



## Rolli (23 Aug. 2022)

Istanbul


----------



## frank63 (23 Aug. 2022)

Jerusalem


----------



## Rolli (23 Aug. 2022)

Katmandu


----------



## frank63 (24 Aug. 2022)

Locarno


----------



## Rolli (24 Aug. 2022)

Mexiko City


----------



## frank63 (24 Aug. 2022)

Nantes


----------



## Rolli (24 Aug. 2022)

Oxfort


----------



## frank63 (24 Aug. 2022)

Pilsen


----------



## Rolli (24 Aug. 2022)

Quickborn


----------



## frank63 (24 Aug. 2022)

Ratzeburg


----------



## Rolli (24 Aug. 2022)

Salt Lake City


----------



## Austin (24 Aug. 2022)

Taipeh


----------



## Rolli (24 Aug. 2022)

Uerdingen


----------



## Austin (24 Aug. 2022)

Versmold


----------



## jens4975 (24 Aug. 2022)

Wellingholzhausen


----------



## Marco2 (24 Aug. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Max100 (24 Aug. 2022)

Yokohama


----------



## Cherubini (24 Aug. 2022)

Zug


----------



## rostlaube (24 Aug. 2022)

Agadir


----------



## Max100 (24 Aug. 2022)

Berlin


----------



## rostlaube (24 Aug. 2022)

Celle


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Aug. 2022)

Djibouti


----------



## SteveJ (24 Aug. 2022)

Eisenhüttenstadt


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Aug. 2022)

Frankfurt/Oder


----------



## SteveJ (24 Aug. 2022)

Gotha


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Aug. 2022)

Hennigsdorf


----------



## Max100 (24 Aug. 2022)

Ingelheim


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Aug. 2022)

Johanngeorgenstadt


----------



## Max100 (24 Aug. 2022)

Karlsbad


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Aug. 2022)

Landstuhl


----------



## Max100 (24 Aug. 2022)

Mainz


----------



## frank63 (24 Aug. 2022)

Nordhausen


----------



## Rolli (24 Aug. 2022)

Oer-Erkenschwick


----------



## frank63 (24 Aug. 2022)

Pisa


----------



## Rolli (24 Aug. 2022)

Quakenbrück


----------



## frank63 (24 Aug. 2022)

Reno


----------



## Rolli (24 Aug. 2022)

Sofia


----------



## frank63 (24 Aug. 2022)

Traunstein


----------



## Rolli (24 Aug. 2022)

Uelzen


----------



## frank63 (24 Aug. 2022)

Verden


----------



## Rolli (24 Aug. 2022)

Wellington


----------



## frank63 (24 Aug. 2022)

Xanten


und tschüss!


----------



## Rolli (24 Aug. 2022)

Ystad


----------



## Nastyghost (24 Aug. 2022)

Zwickau


----------



## Rolli (24 Aug. 2022)

Acapulco


----------



## Punisher (24 Aug. 2022)

Barcelona


----------



## Rolli (24 Aug. 2022)

Chur


----------



## Punisher (24 Aug. 2022)

Detmold


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Aug. 2022)

Erfurt


----------



## Rolli (24 Aug. 2022)

Faro


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Aug. 2022)

Georgetown


----------



## SteveJ (24 Aug. 2022)

Havanna


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Aug. 2022)

Ilmenau


----------



## Rolli (24 Aug. 2022)

Jakutsk


----------



## SteveJ (24 Aug. 2022)

Kiew


----------



## Rolli (24 Aug. 2022)

Lissabon


----------



## SteveJ (24 Aug. 2022)

Manila


----------



## Rolli (24 Aug. 2022)

Nowosibirsk


----------



## SteveJ (24 Aug. 2022)

Odessa


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Aug. 2022)

*P*etropawlowsk-Kamtschatski


----------



## Rolli (24 Aug. 2022)

Quanzhou


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Aug. 2022)

Rovaniemi


----------



## elcattivo0804 (24 Aug. 2022)

Sandhausen


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Aug. 2022)

Triptis


----------



## elcattivo0804 (24 Aug. 2022)

Unna


----------



## Rolli (24 Aug. 2022)

Vechta


----------



## elcattivo0804 (24 Aug. 2022)

Waltrop


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Aug. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## frank63 (24 Aug. 2022)

Yonkers


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Aug. 2022)

Zinnowitz


----------



## jens4975 (24 Aug. 2022)

Ahlhorn


----------



## frank63 (24 Aug. 2022)

Bergen


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Aug. 2022)

Calbe


----------



## frank63 (24 Aug. 2022)

Damaskus


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Aug. 2022)

Ehrenfeld


----------



## frank63 (24 Aug. 2022)

Friedland


----------



## Rolli (24 Aug. 2022)

Groningen


----------



## Nastyghost (24 Aug. 2022)

Göteborg


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Aug. 2022)

Hannover


----------



## Rolli (24 Aug. 2022)

Insterburg


----------



## frank63 (24 Aug. 2022)

Jever


----------



## Rolli (24 Aug. 2022)

Kansas City


----------



## frank63 (25 Aug. 2022)

Luton


----------



## Rolli (25 Aug. 2022)

Melbourne


----------



## Max100 (25 Aug. 2022)

Neustadt/Dosse


----------



## Marco2 (25 Aug. 2022)

Oslo


----------



## SissyMFan (25 Aug. 2022)

Pinneberg


----------



## Max100 (25 Aug. 2022)

Rathenow


----------



## SissyMFan (25 Aug. 2022)

Saarburg


----------



## rostlaube (25 Aug. 2022)

Tübingen


----------



## SissyMFan (25 Aug. 2022)

Überlingen


----------



## Marco2 (25 Aug. 2022)

Venedig


----------



## SissyMFan (25 Aug. 2022)

Weißwasser


----------



## hanskasper (25 Aug. 2022)

Xinzheng


----------



## SteveJ (25 Aug. 2022)

Yokohama


----------



## hanskasper (25 Aug. 2022)

Zirndorf


----------



## frank63 (25 Aug. 2022)

Amelinghausen


----------



## hanskasper (25 Aug. 2022)

Baltimore


----------



## frank63 (25 Aug. 2022)

Calais


----------



## hanskasper (25 Aug. 2022)

Düdelingen


----------



## Rolli (25 Aug. 2022)

El Paso


----------



## Gruga (25 Aug. 2022)

Famagusta


----------



## Nastyghost (25 Aug. 2022)

Graz


----------



## hanskasper (25 Aug. 2022)

Hof


----------



## Rolli (25 Aug. 2022)

Ipswich


----------



## rostlaube (25 Aug. 2022)

Jena


----------



## Rolli (25 Aug. 2022)

Khartum


----------



## Punisher (25 Aug. 2022)

Lourdes


----------



## Marco2 (25 Aug. 2022)

München


----------



## Rolli (25 Aug. 2022)

Nassau


----------



## Marco2 (25 Aug. 2022)

Oberhausen


----------



## Gruga (25 Aug. 2022)

Peking


----------



## SissyMFan (25 Aug. 2022)

Quakenbrück


----------



## Marco2 (25 Aug. 2022)

Rüsselsheim


----------



## Gruga (25 Aug. 2022)

San Sebastian


----------



## SissyMFan (25 Aug. 2022)

Treptow


----------



## Rolli (25 Aug. 2022)

Usedom


----------



## SissyMFan (25 Aug. 2022)

Vacha


----------



## Punisher (25 Aug. 2022)

Würzburg


----------



## SissyMFan (25 Aug. 2022)

Xi'an


----------



## Marco2 (25 Aug. 2022)

Youngtown


----------



## SissyMFan (25 Aug. 2022)

Zeitz


----------



## Rolli (25 Aug. 2022)

Anaheim


----------



## SissyMFan (25 Aug. 2022)

Berlin


----------



## Marco2 (25 Aug. 2022)

Celle


----------



## SissyMFan (25 Aug. 2022)

Dessau


----------



## Rolli (25 Aug. 2022)

Elten


----------



## SissyMFan (25 Aug. 2022)

Frankenstein

(ja, das gibt's, mitten in Sachsen.)


----------



## Marco2 (25 Aug. 2022)

Gelsenkirchen


----------



## rostlaube (25 Aug. 2022)

Heddesheim


----------



## SissyMFan (25 Aug. 2022)

Iserlohn


----------



## rostlaube (25 Aug. 2022)

Jena


----------



## Rolli (25 Aug. 2022)

Karlsruhe


----------



## SissyMFan (25 Aug. 2022)

Lemgo


----------



## Rolli (25 Aug. 2022)

Malaga


----------



## SissyMFan (25 Aug. 2022)

New York


----------



## Marco2 (25 Aug. 2022)

Osnabrück


----------



## SissyMFan (25 Aug. 2022)

Pamplona


----------



## Marco2 (25 Aug. 2022)

Quickborn


----------



## SissyMFan (25 Aug. 2022)

Rastenberg


----------



## Rolli (25 Aug. 2022)

Singapur


----------



## SissyMFan (25 Aug. 2022)

Trier


----------



## Marco2 (25 Aug. 2022)

Unterhaching


----------



## Rolli (25 Aug. 2022)

Valetta


----------



## SissyMFan (25 Aug. 2022)

Wernigerode


----------



## Nastyghost (25 Aug. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## SissyMFan (25 Aug. 2022)

Yeovil


----------



## frank63 (25 Aug. 2022)

Zürich


----------



## SissyMFan (26 Aug. 2022)

Athen


----------



## Rolli (26 Aug. 2022)

Bagdad


----------



## Max100 (26 Aug. 2022)

Christiansholm


----------



## Cherubini (26 Aug. 2022)

Detroit


----------



## frank63 (26 Aug. 2022)

Eindhoven


----------



## Marco2 (26 Aug. 2022)

Fürth


----------



## frank63 (26 Aug. 2022)

Göppingen


----------



## Marco2 (26 Aug. 2022)

Hannover


----------



## frank63 (26 Aug. 2022)

Ilsede


----------



## Marco2 (26 Aug. 2022)

Jever


----------



## frank63 (26 Aug. 2022)

Karlsruhe


----------



## Marco2 (26 Aug. 2022)

Leverkusen


----------



## frank63 (26 Aug. 2022)

Mailand


----------



## SteveJ (26 Aug. 2022)

New Orleans


----------



## Marco2 (26 Aug. 2022)

Oberhausen


----------



## frank63 (26 Aug. 2022)

Pittsburgh


----------



## SissyMFan (26 Aug. 2022)

Quakenbrück


----------



## frank63 (26 Aug. 2022)

Rinteln


----------



## Rolli (26 Aug. 2022)

Shanghai


----------



## SissyMFan (26 Aug. 2022)

Teltow


----------



## Rolli (26 Aug. 2022)

Umea


----------



## SissyMFan (26 Aug. 2022)

Valencia


----------



## Rolli (26 Aug. 2022)

Wolgograd


----------



## Nastyghost (26 Aug. 2022)

Xiamen


----------



## Rolli (26 Aug. 2022)

Ystad


----------



## Gruga (26 Aug. 2022)

Wuppertal


----------



## Rolli (26 Aug. 2022)

Algier


----------



## SissyMFan (26 Aug. 2022)

Bagdad


----------



## Rolli (26 Aug. 2022)

Casablanca


----------



## Cherubini (26 Aug. 2022)

Dubrovnik


----------



## Rolli (26 Aug. 2022)

Esbjerg


----------



## Punisher (26 Aug. 2022)

Freiburg


----------



## SissyMFan (26 Aug. 2022)

Göttingen


----------



## Rolli (26 Aug. 2022)

Housten


----------



## SissyMFan (26 Aug. 2022)

Ingolstadt


----------



## Rolli (26 Aug. 2022)

Jekaterinburg​


----------



## SissyMFan (26 Aug. 2022)

Kaliningrad


----------



## Rolli (26 Aug. 2022)

Las Palmas


----------



## SissyMFan (26 Aug. 2022)

Malaga


----------



## Rolli (26 Aug. 2022)

Norrköping


----------



## Punisher (26 Aug. 2022)

Oldenburg


----------



## Rolli (26 Aug. 2022)

Palma


----------



## Punisher (26 Aug. 2022)

Quebec


----------



## SissyMFan (26 Aug. 2022)

Ronneburg


----------



## Cherubini (26 Aug. 2022)

Salzburg


----------



## SissyMFan (26 Aug. 2022)

Tönning


----------



## Cherubini (26 Aug. 2022)

Usedom


----------



## SissyMFan (26 Aug. 2022)

Vohwinkel


----------



## Cherubini (26 Aug. 2022)

Weiz


----------



## SissyMFan (26 Aug. 2022)

Xi'an


----------



## Punisher (26 Aug. 2022)

Yonne


----------



## SissyMFan (26 Aug. 2022)

Zaragoza


----------



## Marco2 (26 Aug. 2022)

Augsburg


----------



## SissyMFan (26 Aug. 2022)

Bautzen


----------



## Marco2 (26 Aug. 2022)

Celle


----------



## Punisher (26 Aug. 2022)

Dessau


----------



## Marco2 (26 Aug. 2022)

Essen


----------



## Punisher (26 Aug. 2022)

Freiburg


----------



## Marco2 (26 Aug. 2022)

Greifswald


----------



## Nastyghost (26 Aug. 2022)

Houston


----------



## frank63 (26 Aug. 2022)

Iserlohn


----------



## hoppel4711 (26 Aug. 2022)

Jülich


----------



## frank63 (26 Aug. 2022)

Konstanz


----------



## Marco2 (26 Aug. 2022)

Leverkusen


----------



## SissyMFan (26 Aug. 2022)

Mannheim


----------



## frank63 (26 Aug. 2022)

Niestetal


----------



## SissyMFan (26 Aug. 2022)

Osnabrück


----------



## frank63 (26 Aug. 2022)

Pfaffenhofen


----------



## SissyMFan (26 Aug. 2022)

Querfurt


----------



## frank63 (26 Aug. 2022)

Rellingen


----------



## SissyMFan (26 Aug. 2022)

Steinfurt


----------



## frank63 (26 Aug. 2022)

Trittau


----------



## SissyMFan (26 Aug. 2022)

Ummerstadt


----------



## frank63 (27 Aug. 2022)

Viersen


----------



## SissyMFan (27 Aug. 2022)

Wuppertal


----------



## frank63 (27 Aug. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## SissyMFan (27 Aug. 2022)

Yverdon


----------



## frank63 (27 Aug. 2022)

Zürich


----------



## SissyMFan (27 Aug. 2022)

Auf ein Neues...

Aabenraa


----------



## frank63 (27 Aug. 2022)

Bilbao


----------



## Nastyghost (27 Aug. 2022)

Chicago


----------



## jens4975 (27 Aug. 2022)

Ich bin immer da wo du nicht bist 
Und das ist immer…

Delmenhorst


----------



## Max100 (27 Aug. 2022)

Elmshorn


----------



## Marco2 (27 Aug. 2022)

Frankfurt


----------



## hoppel4711 (27 Aug. 2022)

Grenoble


----------



## Max100 (27 Aug. 2022)

Hambach


----------



## Marco2 (27 Aug. 2022)

Ingolstadt


----------



## hoppel4711 (27 Aug. 2022)

Inzell


----------



## Rolli (27 Aug. 2022)

Jülich


----------



## Marco2 (27 Aug. 2022)

Karlsruhe


----------



## Rolli (27 Aug. 2022)

Linz


----------



## frank63 (27 Aug. 2022)

Monza


----------



## Punisher (27 Aug. 2022)

Nassau


----------



## jens4975 (27 Aug. 2022)

Osnabrück


----------



## frank63 (27 Aug. 2022)

Pisa


----------



## Marco2 (27 Aug. 2022)

Quedlinburg


----------



## frank63 (27 Aug. 2022)

*R*heda-Wiedenbrück


----------



## Marco2 (27 Aug. 2022)

Saarbrücken


----------



## frank63 (27 Aug. 2022)

Trelleborg


----------



## Marco2 (27 Aug. 2022)

Ulm


----------



## frank63 (27 Aug. 2022)

Verden


----------



## Punisher (27 Aug. 2022)

Würselen


----------



## frank63 (27 Aug. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## tzdon (27 Aug. 2022)

Yach


----------



## frank63 (27 Aug. 2022)

Zürich


----------



## Cherubini (27 Aug. 2022)

Aarau


----------



## frank63 (27 Aug. 2022)

Bologna


----------



## Hope (27 Aug. 2022)

Calgary


----------



## SissyMFan (27 Aug. 2022)

Dnepropetrovsk


----------



## frank63 (27 Aug. 2022)

Eutin


----------



## tzdon (27 Aug. 2022)

Florenz


----------



## SissyMFan (27 Aug. 2022)

Güstrow


----------



## Punisher (27 Aug. 2022)

Hannover


----------



## SissyMFan (27 Aug. 2022)

Ilmenau


----------



## SteveJ (27 Aug. 2022)

Jena


----------



## SissyMFan (27 Aug. 2022)

Köthen


----------



## Nastyghost (27 Aug. 2022)

Los Angeles


----------



## SissyMFan (27 Aug. 2022)

Merseburg


----------



## Cherubini (28 Aug. 2022)

Naila


----------



## Max100 (28 Aug. 2022)

Oberursel


----------



## Punisher (28 Aug. 2022)

Potsdam


----------



## Nastyghost (28 Aug. 2022)

Quebec


----------



## Cherubini (28 Aug. 2022)

Rotterdam


----------



## Marco2 (28 Aug. 2022)

Seoul


----------



## Cherubini (28 Aug. 2022)

Tirana


----------



## Marco2 (28 Aug. 2022)

Utrecht


----------



## Max100 (28 Aug. 2022)

Venlo


----------



## Cherubini (28 Aug. 2022)

Waterloo


----------



## SissyMFan (28 Aug. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Max100 (28 Aug. 2022)

Yonne


----------



## SissyMFan (28 Aug. 2022)

Zwickau


----------



## Max100 (28 Aug. 2022)

Adorf


----------



## SissyMFan (28 Aug. 2022)

Böhlen


----------



## Max100 (28 Aug. 2022)

Christiansholm


----------



## SissyMFan (28 Aug. 2022)

Dubrovnik


----------



## Cherubini (28 Aug. 2022)

Eindhoven


----------



## SissyMFan (28 Aug. 2022)

Frechen


----------



## frank63 (28 Aug. 2022)

Günzburg


----------



## SissyMFan (28 Aug. 2022)

Hasselfelde


----------



## frank63 (28 Aug. 2022)

Ipswich


----------



## SissyMFan (28 Aug. 2022)

Jefferson City


----------



## Rolli (28 Aug. 2022)

Kamp-Lintfort


----------



## frank63 (28 Aug. 2022)

Landshut


----------



## SissyMFan (28 Aug. 2022)

Magdeburg


----------



## Rolli (28 Aug. 2022)

Norfolk


----------



## frank63 (28 Aug. 2022)

Ottobrunn


----------



## SissyMFan (28 Aug. 2022)

Passau


----------



## SteveJ (28 Aug. 2022)

Quito


----------



## SissyMFan (28 Aug. 2022)

Rosenheim


----------



## frank63 (28 Aug. 2022)

Sarstedt


----------



## SissyMFan (28 Aug. 2022)

Tirschenreuth


----------



## Punisher (28 Aug. 2022)

Ulm


----------



## Rolli (28 Aug. 2022)

Viersen


----------



## SissyMFan (28 Aug. 2022)

Wolkenburg


----------



## Rolli (28 Aug. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## frank63 (28 Aug. 2022)

Yokohama


----------



## Rolli (28 Aug. 2022)

Zweibrücken


----------



## frank63 (28 Aug. 2022)

Ahrweiler


----------



## Rolli (28 Aug. 2022)

Belgrad


----------



## frank63 (28 Aug. 2022)

Calbe


----------



## Punisher (28 Aug. 2022)

Darwin


----------



## frank63 (28 Aug. 2022)

Eberholzen


----------



## SteveJ (28 Aug. 2022)

Florenz


----------



## frank63 (28 Aug. 2022)

Gummersbach


----------



## hanskasper (28 Aug. 2022)

Halle


----------



## frank63 (28 Aug. 2022)

Iserlohn


----------



## Punisher (28 Aug. 2022)

Jena


----------



## hanskasper (28 Aug. 2022)

Kronach


----------



## SissyMFan (28 Aug. 2022)

Ludwigshafen


----------



## frank63 (28 Aug. 2022)

Meerane


----------



## SissyMFan (28 Aug. 2022)

Neubrandenburg


----------



## tzdon (28 Aug. 2022)

Oldenburg ( meine Heimat )


----------



## rostlaube (28 Aug. 2022)

Paris


----------



## SissyMFan (28 Aug. 2022)

Quedlinburg


----------



## SteveJ (28 Aug. 2022)

Riga


----------



## SissyMFan (28 Aug. 2022)

Stockholm


----------



## SteveJ (28 Aug. 2022)

Trondheim


----------



## SissyMFan (28 Aug. 2022)

Umeå


----------



## hanskasper (28 Aug. 2022)

Vaasa


----------



## SissyMFan (28 Aug. 2022)

Wałbrzych


----------



## hanskasper (28 Aug. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## SissyMFan (28 Aug. 2022)

Yeovil


----------



## Cherubini (28 Aug. 2022)

Zagreb


----------



## SissyMFan (28 Aug. 2022)

Athen


----------



## hanskasper (28 Aug. 2022)

Belfast


----------



## SissyMFan (28 Aug. 2022)

Cambridge


----------



## hanskasper (28 Aug. 2022)

Dover


----------



## SissyMFan (28 Aug. 2022)

Edinburgh


----------



## hanskasper (28 Aug. 2022)

Farnborough


----------



## SissyMFan (28 Aug. 2022)

Glasgow


----------



## hanskasper (28 Aug. 2022)

Hanoi


----------



## SissyMFan (28 Aug. 2022)

Ipswich


----------



## Rolli (28 Aug. 2022)

Jena


----------



## SissyMFan (28 Aug. 2022)

Köpenick


----------



## Gruga (28 Aug. 2022)

Ludwigshafen


----------



## Rolli (28 Aug. 2022)

Mombasa


----------



## Gruga (28 Aug. 2022)

Nairobi


----------



## Rolli (28 Aug. 2022)

Odessa


----------



## SissyMFan (28 Aug. 2022)

Pamplona


----------



## frank63 (28 Aug. 2022)

Quickborn


----------



## SissyMFan (28 Aug. 2022)

Rennes


----------



## Punisher (28 Aug. 2022)

Saarlouis


----------



## SissyMFan (28 Aug. 2022)

Tuttlingen


----------



## Rolli (28 Aug. 2022)

Uelzen


----------



## frank63 (28 Aug. 2022)

Verden


----------



## Rolli (28 Aug. 2022)

Wladiwostok


----------



## SissyMFan (28 Aug. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## frank63 (28 Aug. 2022)

Yokohama


----------



## Rolli (29 Aug. 2022)

Zagreb


----------



## SissyMFan (29 Aug. 2022)

Avignon


----------



## Rolli (29 Aug. 2022)

Beirut


----------



## frank63 (29 Aug. 2022)

Celle


----------



## Rolli (29 Aug. 2022)

Damaskus


----------



## SissyMFan (29 Aug. 2022)

Eindhoven


----------



## Cherubini (29 Aug. 2022)

Florenz


----------



## Max100 (29 Aug. 2022)

Graz


----------



## SissyMFan (29 Aug. 2022)

Helgoland


----------



## Max100 (29 Aug. 2022)

Ilsenburg


----------



## SissyMFan (29 Aug. 2022)

Jena


----------



## Max100 (29 Aug. 2022)

Kulmbach


----------



## frank63 (29 Aug. 2022)

Landesbergen


----------



## Marco2 (29 Aug. 2022)

München


----------



## frank63 (29 Aug. 2022)

Norwich


----------



## Marco2 (29 Aug. 2022)

Oslo


----------



## frank63 (29 Aug. 2022)

Pisa


----------



## Marco2 (29 Aug. 2022)

Quedlinburg


----------



## frank63 (29 Aug. 2022)

Rellingen


----------



## Nastyghost (29 Aug. 2022)

Schaffhausen


----------



## rostlaube (29 Aug. 2022)

Thannhausen


----------



## jens4975 (29 Aug. 2022)

Uppsala


----------



## Rolli (29 Aug. 2022)

Valladolid


----------



## rostlaube (29 Aug. 2022)

Washington


----------



## hanskasper (29 Aug. 2022)

Xi'an


----------



## Rolli (29 Aug. 2022)

Ystad


----------



## hanskasper (29 Aug. 2022)

Zürich


----------



## SissyMFan (29 Aug. 2022)

Almere


----------



## hanskasper (29 Aug. 2022)

Boston


----------



## SissyMFan (29 Aug. 2022)

Charleroi


----------



## hanskasper (29 Aug. 2022)

Denver


----------



## SissyMFan (29 Aug. 2022)

Edmonton


----------



## Austin (29 Aug. 2022)

Fribourg


----------



## SissyMFan (29 Aug. 2022)

Gera


----------



## Austin (29 Aug. 2022)

Hückeswagen


----------



## hanskasper (29 Aug. 2022)

Ingolstadt


----------



## Austin (29 Aug. 2022)

Johannesburg


----------



## hanskasper (29 Aug. 2022)

Köln


----------



## Austin (29 Aug. 2022)

Louisville


----------



## hanskasper (29 Aug. 2022)

Mexiko-Stadt


----------



## Rolli (29 Aug. 2022)

Neu-Delhi


----------



## hanskasper (29 Aug. 2022)

Oran


----------



## Austin (29 Aug. 2022)

Pulheim


----------



## hanskasper (29 Aug. 2022)

Quickborn


----------



## Rolli (29 Aug. 2022)

Rangun


----------



## SissyMFan (29 Aug. 2022)

Shanghai


----------



## Rolli (29 Aug. 2022)

Taschkent


----------



## hanskasper (29 Aug. 2022)

Ulaanbaatar


----------



## SissyMFan (29 Aug. 2022)

Verden


----------



## hanskasper (29 Aug. 2022)

Weiden


----------



## Rolli (29 Aug. 2022)

xanten


----------



## hanskasper (29 Aug. 2022)

York


----------



## SissyMFan (29 Aug. 2022)

Zschopau


----------



## SteveJ (29 Aug. 2022)

Algier


----------



## SissyMFan (29 Aug. 2022)

Belmopan


----------



## Rolli (29 Aug. 2022)

Bosten


----------



## hanskasper (29 Aug. 2022)

Celle


----------



## SissyMFan (29 Aug. 2022)

Danzig


----------



## Rolli (29 Aug. 2022)

Dallas


----------



## hanskasper (29 Aug. 2022)

Essen


----------



## Rolli (29 Aug. 2022)

Funchal


----------



## SissyMFan (29 Aug. 2022)

Gotha


----------



## Rolli (29 Aug. 2022)

Haifa


----------



## Nastyghost (29 Aug. 2022)

Iserlohn


----------



## SissyMFan (29 Aug. 2022)

*J*erez de la Frontera


----------



## Rolli (29 Aug. 2022)

Kabul


----------



## SissyMFan (29 Aug. 2022)

Luanda


----------



## Rolli (29 Aug. 2022)

Mekka


----------



## SissyMFan (29 Aug. 2022)

Nowgorod


----------



## hanskasper (29 Aug. 2022)

Omaha


----------



## Rolli (29 Aug. 2022)

Philadelphia


----------



## SissyMFan (29 Aug. 2022)

Quedlinburg


----------



## Austin (29 Aug. 2022)

Rathenow


----------



## SissyMFan (29 Aug. 2022)

Saigon
(ja, heißt heute anders, aber der jetzige Name fängt nicht mit S an  )


----------



## Mario_1980 (29 Aug. 2022)

Tübingen


----------



## Austin (29 Aug. 2022)

Uelzen


----------



## SissyMFan (29 Aug. 2022)

Velten


----------



## Mario_1980 (29 Aug. 2022)

Waghäusel


----------



## Rolli (29 Aug. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## SissyMFan (29 Aug. 2022)

Rolli schrieb:


> Tirana


Nach W kommt T?

Yeovil


----------



## Rolli (29 Aug. 2022)

Zagreb

Ihr seit zu schnell


----------



## SissyMFan (29 Aug. 2022)

Alkmaar


----------



## Mario_1980 (29 Aug. 2022)

Berlin


----------



## Rolli (29 Aug. 2022)

Buenos Aires


----------



## SissyMFan (29 Aug. 2022)

Chemnitz


----------



## hanskasper (29 Aug. 2022)

Durban


----------



## SissyMFan (29 Aug. 2022)

Euskirchen


----------



## Rolli (29 Aug. 2022)

Fes


----------



## SissyMFan (29 Aug. 2022)

Günzburg


----------



## Rolli (29 Aug. 2022)

Havanna


----------



## SissyMFan (29 Aug. 2022)

Itzehoe


----------



## rostlaube (29 Aug. 2022)

Jena


----------



## SissyMFan (29 Aug. 2022)

Kampala


----------



## Rolli (29 Aug. 2022)

La Paz


----------



## Mario_1980 (29 Aug. 2022)

München


----------



## SissyMFan (29 Aug. 2022)

Neustadt an der Orla


----------



## rostlaube (29 Aug. 2022)

Oslo


----------



## SissyMFan (29 Aug. 2022)

Premnitz


----------



## Austin (29 Aug. 2022)

Quito


----------



## Rolli (29 Aug. 2022)

Ravenna


----------



## Austin (29 Aug. 2022)

Sacramento


----------



## SissyMFan (29 Aug. 2022)

Tokio


----------



## Rolli (29 Aug. 2022)

Tampere


----------



## Austin (29 Aug. 2022)

Ulysses


----------



## SissyMFan (29 Aug. 2022)

Venlo


----------



## Austin (29 Aug. 2022)

Wolfsberg


----------



## SissyMFan (29 Aug. 2022)

Xi'an


----------



## Rolli (29 Aug. 2022)

Winnipeg


----------



## Austin (29 Aug. 2022)

Yeovil


----------



## SissyMFan (29 Aug. 2022)

Zossen


----------



## Austin (29 Aug. 2022)

Aurich


----------



## SissyMFan (29 Aug. 2022)

Beckum


----------



## Rolli (29 Aug. 2022)

Brasilia


----------



## frank63 (29 Aug. 2022)

Calgary


----------



## SissyMFan (29 Aug. 2022)

Denver


----------



## frank63 (29 Aug. 2022)

Edmonton


----------



## SissyMFan (29 Aug. 2022)

Friedrichshafen


----------



## Rolli (29 Aug. 2022)

Göteborg


----------



## Austin (29 Aug. 2022)

Harare


----------



## frank63 (29 Aug. 2022)

Iserlohn


----------



## Austin (29 Aug. 2022)

Jülich


----------



## frank63 (29 Aug. 2022)

Kornwestheim


----------



## SissyMFan (29 Aug. 2022)

Lleida


----------



## Rolli (29 Aug. 2022)

Miami


----------



## SissyMFan (30 Aug. 2022)

Newcastle


----------



## Punisher (30 Aug. 2022)

Oxford


----------



## SissyMFan (30 Aug. 2022)

Pardubice


----------



## Max100 (30 Aug. 2022)

Querfurt


----------



## SissyMFan (30 Aug. 2022)

Rostock


----------



## rostlaube (30 Aug. 2022)

Stockholm


----------



## SissyMFan (30 Aug. 2022)

Trier


----------



## rostlaube (30 Aug. 2022)

Ulm


----------



## SissyMFan (30 Aug. 2022)

Villach


----------



## rostlaube (30 Aug. 2022)

Weinheim


----------



## SissyMFan (30 Aug. 2022)

Xi'an


----------



## Marco2 (30 Aug. 2022)

Youngstone


----------



## SissyMFan (30 Aug. 2022)

Zeitz


----------



## frank63 (30 Aug. 2022)

Arnheim


----------



## SissyMFan (30 Aug. 2022)

Brüssel


----------



## frank63 (30 Aug. 2022)

Cincinnati


----------



## SissyMFan (30 Aug. 2022)

Dallas


----------



## frank63 (30 Aug. 2022)

Edinburgh


----------



## SissyMFan (30 Aug. 2022)

Folkestone


----------



## Marco2 (30 Aug. 2022)

Gelsenkirchen


----------



## frank63 (30 Aug. 2022)

Hannover


----------



## Marco2 (30 Aug. 2022)

Ingolstadt


----------



## SissyMFan (30 Aug. 2022)

Jöhstadt


----------



## Marco2 (30 Aug. 2022)

Kassel


----------



## SissyMFan (30 Aug. 2022)

Landshut


----------



## Marco2 (30 Aug. 2022)

Minden


----------



## SissyMFan (30 Aug. 2022)

Nienburg


----------



## Marco2 (30 Aug. 2022)

Osnabrück


----------



## Rolli (30 Aug. 2022)

Perth


----------



## Marco2 (30 Aug. 2022)

Quendlinburg


----------



## SissyMFan (30 Aug. 2022)

Rosenheim


----------



## frank63 (30 Aug. 2022)

Saarlouis


----------



## SissyMFan (30 Aug. 2022)

Traunstein


----------



## Rolli (30 Aug. 2022)

Utrecht


----------



## Marco2 (30 Aug. 2022)

Venedig


----------



## Rolli (30 Aug. 2022)

Warschau


----------



## Marco2 (30 Aug. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Rolli (30 Aug. 2022)

Ystad


----------



## Marco2 (30 Aug. 2022)

Zug


----------



## Rolli (30 Aug. 2022)

Adelaide


----------



## frank63 (30 Aug. 2022)

Bern


----------



## Rolli (30 Aug. 2022)

Cork


----------



## frank63 (30 Aug. 2022)

Duisburg


----------



## Rolli (30 Aug. 2022)

Essen


----------



## Marco2 (30 Aug. 2022)

Fürth


----------



## Rolli (30 Aug. 2022)

Garmisch-Partenkirchen


----------



## frank63 (30 Aug. 2022)

Holzminden


----------



## Rolli (30 Aug. 2022)

Itzehoe


----------



## frank63 (30 Aug. 2022)

Jarmen


----------



## Rolli (30 Aug. 2022)

Kioto


----------



## frank63 (30 Aug. 2022)

Larnaka


----------



## Rolli (30 Aug. 2022)

Minsk


----------



## frank63 (30 Aug. 2022)

Norderstedt


----------



## Rolli (30 Aug. 2022)

Omaha


----------



## frank63 (30 Aug. 2022)

Piacenza


----------



## Marco2 (30 Aug. 2022)

Qingdao


----------



## Rolli (30 Aug. 2022)

Riad


----------



## Marco2 (30 Aug. 2022)

Stuttgart


----------



## Rolli (30 Aug. 2022)

Toledo


----------



## frank63 (30 Aug. 2022)

Uetersen


----------



## Rolli (30 Aug. 2022)

Vaduz


----------



## frank63 (30 Aug. 2022)

Wermelskirchen


----------



## Rolli (30 Aug. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## frank63 (30 Aug. 2022)

Yokohama


----------



## SissyMFan (30 Aug. 2022)

Zahna


----------



## frank63 (30 Aug. 2022)

Arolsen


----------



## SissyMFan (30 Aug. 2022)

Bremerhaven


----------



## frank63 (30 Aug. 2022)

Cardiff


----------



## SissyMFan (30 Aug. 2022)

Düsseldorf


----------



## Rolli (30 Aug. 2022)

Eriwan


----------



## SissyMFan (30 Aug. 2022)

Forchheim


----------



## Rolli (30 Aug. 2022)

Gütersloh


----------



## SissyMFan (30 Aug. 2022)

Hainichen


----------



## Nastyghost (30 Aug. 2022)

Inverness


----------



## SissyMFan (30 Aug. 2022)

Jacksonville


----------



## frank63 (30 Aug. 2022)

Kopenhagen


----------



## SissyMFan (30 Aug. 2022)

Luxemburg


----------



## frank63 (30 Aug. 2022)

Malmö


----------



## SissyMFan (30 Aug. 2022)

Norrköping


----------



## Rolli (30 Aug. 2022)

Offenbach


----------



## SissyMFan (30 Aug. 2022)

Potsdam


----------



## Punisher (30 Aug. 2022)

Quedlinburg


----------



## rostlaube (30 Aug. 2022)

Ravensburg


----------



## Nastyghost (30 Aug. 2022)

Sofia


----------



## rostlaube (30 Aug. 2022)

Toronto


----------



## SissyMFan (30 Aug. 2022)

Überlingen


----------



## SteveJ (30 Aug. 2022)

Vaduz


----------



## SissyMFan (30 Aug. 2022)

Winterthur


----------



## rostlaube (30 Aug. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## SissyMFan (30 Aug. 2022)

Yokohama


----------



## SteveJ (30 Aug. 2022)

Zwiesel


----------



## SissyMFan (30 Aug. 2022)

Aurich


----------



## SteveJ (30 Aug. 2022)

Bremerhaven


----------



## SissyMFan (30 Aug. 2022)

Cloppenburg


----------



## SteveJ (30 Aug. 2022)

Dinslaken


----------



## SissyMFan (30 Aug. 2022)

Emden


----------



## SteveJ (30 Aug. 2022)

Flensburg


----------



## SissyMFan (30 Aug. 2022)

Glückstadt


----------



## SteveJ (30 Aug. 2022)

Hamburg


----------



## SissyMFan (30 Aug. 2022)

Iserlohn


----------



## SteveJ (30 Aug. 2022)

Jever


----------



## SissyMFan (30 Aug. 2022)

Kappeln


----------



## SteveJ (30 Aug. 2022)

Lüneburg


----------



## SissyMFan (30 Aug. 2022)

Mölln


----------



## SteveJ (30 Aug. 2022)

Neumünster


----------



## SissyMFan (30 Aug. 2022)

Oldenburg


----------



## SteveJ (30 Aug. 2022)

Pinneberg


----------



## SissyMFan (30 Aug. 2022)

Quedlinburg


----------



## SteveJ (30 Aug. 2022)

Rendsburg


----------



## SissyMFan (30 Aug. 2022)

Schleswig


----------



## SteveJ (30 Aug. 2022)

Travemünde


----------



## SissyMFan (30 Aug. 2022)

Usingen


----------



## SteveJ (30 Aug. 2022)

Vechta


----------



## Mario_1980 (30 Aug. 2022)

Wolfsburg


----------



## SissyMFan (30 Aug. 2022)

Xi'an


----------



## Mario_1980 (30 Aug. 2022)

Yokohama


----------



## SissyMFan (30 Aug. 2022)

Zwickau


----------



## Mario_1980 (30 Aug. 2022)

Aachen


----------



## SissyMFan (30 Aug. 2022)

Bamako


----------



## Mario_1980 (30 Aug. 2022)

Charlottenburg


----------



## SissyMFan (30 Aug. 2022)

Donaueschingen


----------



## Mario_1980 (30 Aug. 2022)

Essen


----------



## SissyMFan (30 Aug. 2022)

Frankenthal


----------



## maboo (30 Aug. 2022)

genf


----------



## SissyMFan (30 Aug. 2022)

Hattingen


----------



## rostlaube (30 Aug. 2022)

Itzehoe


----------



## SissyMFan (30 Aug. 2022)

Johanngeorgenstadt


----------



## rostlaube (30 Aug. 2022)

Kiel


----------



## Rolli (30 Aug. 2022)

Lima


----------



## rostlaube (30 Aug. 2022)

Mannheim


----------



## Nastyghost (30 Aug. 2022)

Neapel


----------



## Rolli (30 Aug. 2022)

Olpe


----------



## rostlaube (30 Aug. 2022)

Pirmasens


----------



## frank63 (30 Aug. 2022)

Quickborn


----------



## SissyMFan (30 Aug. 2022)

Regensburg


----------



## frank63 (30 Aug. 2022)

Salzwedel


----------



## SissyMFan (30 Aug. 2022)

Trier


----------



## Nastyghost (30 Aug. 2022)

Udine


----------



## Rolli (30 Aug. 2022)

Villach


----------



## frank63 (30 Aug. 2022)

Warschau


----------



## SissyMFan (30 Aug. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## rostlaube (31 Aug. 2022)

York


----------



## Marco2 (31 Aug. 2022)

Zürich


----------



## Max100 (31 Aug. 2022)

Aberdeen


----------



## rostlaube (31 Aug. 2022)

Bergen


----------



## Max100 (31 Aug. 2022)

Cottbus


----------



## SissyMFan (31 Aug. 2022)

Delmenhorst


----------



## Cherubini (31 Aug. 2022)

Essex


----------



## frank63 (31 Aug. 2022)

Friedewald


----------



## Rolli (31 Aug. 2022)

Greifswald


----------



## frank63 (31 Aug. 2022)

Holzminden


----------



## Rolli (31 Aug. 2022)

Insterburg


----------



## frank63 (31 Aug. 2022)

Jülich


----------



## Rolli (31 Aug. 2022)

Königs*berg*


----------



## frank63 (31 Aug. 2022)

Lauenau


----------



## Cherubini (31 Aug. 2022)

Memmingen


----------



## frank63 (31 Aug. 2022)

Nantes


----------



## Cherubini (31 Aug. 2022)

Odessa


----------



## frank63 (31 Aug. 2022)

Peine


----------



## rostlaube (31 Aug. 2022)

Quedlenburg


----------



## Marco2 (31 Aug. 2022)

Regensburg


----------



## frank63 (31 Aug. 2022)

Stockholm


----------



## rostlaube (31 Aug. 2022)

Tuttlingen


----------



## Nastyghost (31 Aug. 2022)

Ushuaia


----------



## rostlaube (31 Aug. 2022)

Venedig


----------



## Rolli (31 Aug. 2022)

Wien


----------



## hanskasper (31 Aug. 2022)

Xianyang


----------



## Rolli (31 Aug. 2022)

Ystad


----------



## SteveJ (31 Aug. 2022)

Zwickau


----------



## Rolli (31 Aug. 2022)

Algier


----------



## SteveJ (31 Aug. 2022)

Bogota


----------



## Mario_1980 (31 Aug. 2022)

Celle


----------



## Rolli (31 Aug. 2022)

Damaskus


----------



## Mario_1980 (31 Aug. 2022)

Egelsbach


----------



## Rolli (31 Aug. 2022)

Fukoschima


----------



## Nastyghost (31 Aug. 2022)

Göteborg


----------



## SteveJ (31 Aug. 2022)

Helsinki


----------



## Rolli (31 Aug. 2022)

Idar-Oberstein


----------



## Mario_1980 (31 Aug. 2022)

Jena


----------



## Rolli (31 Aug. 2022)

Krakau


----------



## SissyMFan (31 Aug. 2022)

Leipzig


----------



## Rolli (31 Aug. 2022)

Montevideo


----------



## Punisher (31 Aug. 2022)

Neunkirchen


----------



## Rolli (31 Aug. 2022)

Odense


----------



## Marco2 (31 Aug. 2022)

Pfaffenhofen


----------



## Austin (31 Aug. 2022)

Quakenbrück


----------



## Rolli (31 Aug. 2022)

Rio de Janeiro


----------



## Austin (31 Aug. 2022)

Spokane


----------



## Rolli (31 Aug. 2022)

Toledo


----------



## Austin (31 Aug. 2022)

Uppsala


----------



## Marco2 (31 Aug. 2022)

Völcklingen


----------



## frank63 (31 Aug. 2022)

Winnipeg


----------



## Marco2 (31 Aug. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Rolli (31 Aug. 2022)

Ystad


----------



## frank63 (31 Aug. 2022)

Zarrentin


----------



## Austin (31 Aug. 2022)

Akron


----------



## Rolli (31 Aug. 2022)

Bern


----------



## Marco2 (31 Aug. 2022)

Celle


----------



## Austin (31 Aug. 2022)

Delbrück


----------



## Rolli (31 Aug. 2022)

Essen


----------



## Marco2 (31 Aug. 2022)

Frankfurt


----------



## frank63 (31 Aug. 2022)

Gummersbach


----------



## Austin (31 Aug. 2022)

Halver


----------



## Marco2 (31 Aug. 2022)

Ingolstadt


----------



## Austin (31 Aug. 2022)

Jakarta


----------



## Rolli (31 Aug. 2022)

Kattowitz


----------



## Marco2 (31 Aug. 2022)

Leverkusen


----------



## Austin (31 Aug. 2022)

Meißen


----------



## Rolli (31 Aug. 2022)

New Orleans


----------



## frank63 (31 Aug. 2022)

Oranienburg


----------



## Rolli (31 Aug. 2022)

Porto


----------



## Marco2 (31 Aug. 2022)

Quedinburg


----------



## frank63 (31 Aug. 2022)

Ravensburg


----------



## Marco2 (31 Aug. 2022)

Stuttgart


----------



## frank63 (31 Aug. 2022)

Turin


----------



## Rolli (31 Aug. 2022)

Ulm


----------



## Marco2 (31 Aug. 2022)

Versailles


----------



## elcattivo0804 (31 Aug. 2022)

Vaduz


----------



## Austin (31 Aug. 2022)

Wernigerode


----------



## frank63 (31 Aug. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Austin (31 Aug. 2022)

Yverdon


----------



## frank63 (31 Aug. 2022)

Zandvoort


----------



## Austin (31 Aug. 2022)

Aberdeen


----------



## frank63 (1 Sep. 2022)

Beirut


----------



## elcattivo0804 (1 Sep. 2022)

Coesfeld


----------



## Austin (1 Sep. 2022)

Dingolfing


----------



## elcattivo0804 (1 Sep. 2022)

Eisenhüttenstadt


----------



## Austin (1 Sep. 2022)

Frechen


----------



## elcattivo0804 (1 Sep. 2022)

Gütersloh


----------



## Max100 (1 Sep. 2022)

Hilversum


----------



## Punisher (1 Sep. 2022)

Jever


----------



## Rolli (1 Sep. 2022)

Katmandu


----------



## frank63 (1 Sep. 2022)

Liverpool


----------



## Rolli (1 Sep. 2022)

Mekka


----------



## frank63 (1 Sep. 2022)

Neumünster


----------



## Rolli (1 Sep. 2022)

Oppeln


----------



## frank63 (1 Sep. 2022)

Peking


----------



## Rolli (1 Sep. 2022)

Quackenbrück


----------



## frank63 (1 Sep. 2022)

Ratzeburg


----------



## Rolli (1 Sep. 2022)

Sao Paulo


----------



## frank63 (1 Sep. 2022)

Trelleborg


----------



## Rolli (1 Sep. 2022)

Udine


----------



## frank63 (1 Sep. 2022)

Venedig


----------



## Rolli (1 Sep. 2022)

Windhuk


----------



## frank63 (1 Sep. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Rolli (1 Sep. 2022)

Ystad


----------



## frank63 (1 Sep. 2022)

*Z*ella-Mehlis


----------



## Rolli (1 Sep. 2022)

Addis Abeba


----------



## rostlaube (1 Sep. 2022)

Bern


----------



## Rolli (1 Sep. 2022)

Calais


----------



## Nastyghost (1 Sep. 2022)

Dover


----------



## rostlaube (1 Sep. 2022)

Essen


----------



## frank63 (1 Sep. 2022)

Frankfurt


----------



## Rolli (1 Sep. 2022)

Edingburgh


----------



## rostlaube (1 Sep. 2022)

Freiburg


----------



## Rolli (1 Sep. 2022)

Glasgow


----------



## hanskasper (1 Sep. 2022)

Hallstadt


----------



## Rolli (1 Sep. 2022)

Ingolstadt


----------



## hanskasper (1 Sep. 2022)

Jekaterinburg


----------



## Rolli (1 Sep. 2022)

Kalininggrad


----------



## hanskasper (1 Sep. 2022)

Lipezk


----------



## rostlaube (1 Sep. 2022)

Moskau


----------



## hanskasper (1 Sep. 2022)

Nowosibirsk


----------



## rostlaube (1 Sep. 2022)

Olpe


----------



## hanskasper (1 Sep. 2022)

Perm


----------



## tzdon (1 Sep. 2022)

Quebec


----------



## hanskasper (1 Sep. 2022)

Ravensburg


----------



## Rolli (1 Sep. 2022)

St. Louis


----------



## SteveJ (1 Sep. 2022)

Toulouse


----------



## hanskasper (1 Sep. 2022)

Ulm


----------



## tzdon (1 Sep. 2022)

Vilnius


----------



## hanskasper (1 Sep. 2022)

Wolfsburg


----------



## Hope (1 Sep. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Mario_1980 (1 Sep. 2022)

Yokohama


----------



## SteveJ (1 Sep. 2022)

Zandvoort


----------



## Nastyghost (1 Sep. 2022)

Albuquerque


----------



## SteveJ (1 Sep. 2022)

Barcelona


----------



## rostlaube (1 Sep. 2022)

Calw


----------



## frank63 (2 Sep. 2022)

Dorsten


----------



## Rolli (2 Sep. 2022)

Essex


----------



## Max100 (2 Sep. 2022)

Friedrichroda


----------



## Rolli (2 Sep. 2022)

Gleiwitz


----------



## Max100 (2 Sep. 2022)

Halberstadt


----------



## frank63 (2 Sep. 2022)

Ipswich


----------



## Nastyghost (2 Sep. 2022)

Jacksonville


----------



## Punisher (2 Sep. 2022)

Köln


----------



## rostlaube (2 Sep. 2022)

Limburgerhof


----------



## Punisher (2 Sep. 2022)

Magdeburg


----------



## Nastyghost (2 Sep. 2022)

Nashville


----------



## SteveJ (2 Sep. 2022)

Ottawa


----------



## Rolli (2 Sep. 2022)

Pittsburgh


----------



## Marco2 (2 Sep. 2022)

Quedlinburg


----------



## Rolli (2 Sep. 2022)

Rangun


----------



## SteveJ (2 Sep. 2022)

Singapur


----------



## Marco2 (2 Sep. 2022)

Teheran


----------



## Rolli (2 Sep. 2022)

Ufa


----------



## Marco2 (2 Sep. 2022)

Verona


----------



## Mario_1980 (2 Sep. 2022)

Wolfsburg


----------



## SteveJ (2 Sep. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Marco2 (2 Sep. 2022)

Yellowstone


----------



## SteveJ (2 Sep. 2022)

Zwickau


----------



## Marco2 (2 Sep. 2022)

Augsburg


----------



## SteveJ (2 Sep. 2022)

Bamberg


----------



## Austin (2 Sep. 2022)

Cardiff


----------



## SteveJ (2 Sep. 2022)

Dubai


----------



## Austin (2 Sep. 2022)

Emden


----------



## SteveJ (2 Sep. 2022)

Fürth


----------



## Austin (2 Sep. 2022)

Grimma


----------



## SteveJ (2 Sep. 2022)

Heidelberg


----------



## rostlaube (2 Sep. 2022)

Idar-Oberstein


----------



## frank63 (2 Sep. 2022)

Jarmen


----------



## rostlaube (2 Sep. 2022)

Köln


----------



## frank63 (2 Sep. 2022)

Larnaca


----------



## Nastyghost (2 Sep. 2022)

Manchester


----------



## rostlaube (2 Sep. 2022)

New Hampshire


----------



## Max100 (3 Sep. 2022)

Indianapolis


----------



## Marco2 (3 Sep. 2022)

Jerusalem


----------



## Max100 (3 Sep. 2022)

Klagenfurt


----------



## Marco2 (3 Sep. 2022)

Leverkusen


----------



## Punisher (3 Sep. 2022)

Madrid


----------



## Max100 (3 Sep. 2022)

Nijmegen


----------



## Punisher (3 Sep. 2022)

Ostrau


----------



## frank63 (3 Sep. 2022)

Piacenza


----------



## Rolli (3 Sep. 2022)

Qatar-City


----------



## frank63 (3 Sep. 2022)

Rostock


----------



## Punisher (3 Sep. 2022)

Schwerin


----------



## rostlaube (3 Sep. 2022)

Tokio


----------



## Cherubini (3 Sep. 2022)

Uppsala


----------



## dicklinger (3 Sep. 2022)

Vancouver


----------



## Mario_1980 (3 Sep. 2022)

Weimar


----------



## Rolli (3 Sep. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## frank63 (3 Sep. 2022)

Yokohama


----------



## Mario_1980 (3 Sep. 2022)

Zürich


----------



## frank63 (3 Sep. 2022)

Ahrensburg


----------



## Marco2 (3 Sep. 2022)

Bad Bevensen


----------



## frank63 (3 Sep. 2022)

Crailsheim


----------



## Marco2 (3 Sep. 2022)

Dortmund


----------



## frank63 (3 Sep. 2022)

Ellerbek


----------



## SteveJ (3 Sep. 2022)

Cottbus


----------



## Marco2 (3 Sep. 2022)

Detmold


----------



## frank63 (3 Sep. 2022)

Ellerbek


----------



## Nastyghost (3 Sep. 2022)

Frauenfeld


----------



## frank63 (3 Sep. 2022)

Großwallstadt


----------



## Cherubini (3 Sep. 2022)

Husum


----------



## frank63 (4 Sep. 2022)

Itzehoe


----------



## Rolli (4 Sep. 2022)

Johannisburg


----------



## frank63 (4 Sep. 2022)

Kappeln


----------



## Rolli (4 Sep. 2022)

Liverpool


----------



## frank63 (4 Sep. 2022)

Miami


----------



## Rolli (4 Sep. 2022)

New Orleans


----------



## frank63 (4 Sep. 2022)

Orlando


----------



## Rolli (4 Sep. 2022)

Phnom Phen


----------



## frank63 (4 Sep. 2022)

Quickborn


----------



## Rolli (4 Sep. 2022)

Reims


----------



## frank63 (4 Sep. 2022)

Schuby


----------



## Rolli (4 Sep. 2022)

Turku


----------



## Max100 (4 Sep. 2022)

Utrecht


----------



## Nastyghost (4 Sep. 2022)

Venedig


----------



## Marco2 (4 Sep. 2022)

Wolfsburg


----------



## rostlaube (4 Sep. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Rolli (4 Sep. 2022)

Ystad


----------



## Punisher (4 Sep. 2022)

Zuffenhausen


----------



## frank63 (4 Sep. 2022)

Aschaffenburg


----------



## Rolli (4 Sep. 2022)

Belfast


----------



## frank63 (4 Sep. 2022)

Coventry


----------



## Punisher (4 Sep. 2022)

Dover


----------



## frank63 (4 Sep. 2022)

Eisenhüttenstadt


----------



## Nastyghost (4 Sep. 2022)

Filderstadt


----------



## Punisher (4 Sep. 2022)

Gummersbach


----------



## frank63 (4 Sep. 2022)

Holzminden


----------



## Marco2 (4 Sep. 2022)

Ingolstadt


----------



## Punisher (4 Sep. 2022)

Jever


----------



## Marco2 (4 Sep. 2022)

Kassel


----------



## Punisher (4 Sep. 2022)

Lingen


----------



## Marco2 (4 Sep. 2022)

München


----------



## frank63 (4 Sep. 2022)

Niestetal


----------



## Punisher (4 Sep. 2022)

Oldenburg


----------



## frank63 (4 Sep. 2022)

Passau


----------



## Rolli (4 Sep. 2022)

Quelldorf


----------



## Brian (4 Sep. 2022)

Ratingen


----------



## Nastyghost (4 Sep. 2022)

Sacramento


----------



## Rolli (4 Sep. 2022)

Tampere


----------



## frank63 (4 Sep. 2022)

Uetersen


----------



## Mario_1980 (4 Sep. 2022)

Turin


----------



## Nastyghost (4 Sep. 2022)

Venedig


----------



## Punisher (4 Sep. 2022)

Wiesbaden


----------



## frank63 (4 Sep. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Austin (5 Sep. 2022)

Yokohama


----------



## Marco2 (5 Sep. 2022)

Zürich


----------



## SissyMFan (5 Sep. 2022)

Aurich


----------



## Max100 (5 Sep. 2022)

Brüssel


----------



## SissyMFan (5 Sep. 2022)

Calau


----------



## Cherubini (5 Sep. 2022)

Detmold


----------



## SissyMFan (5 Sep. 2022)

Erfurt


----------



## Punisher (5 Sep. 2022)

Freiburg


----------



## Rolli (5 Sep. 2022)

Famagusta


----------



## frank63 (5 Sep. 2022)

Göppingen


----------



## Brian (5 Sep. 2022)

Helsinki


----------



## Nastyghost (5 Sep. 2022)

Irkutsk


----------



## frank63 (5 Sep. 2022)

Jarmen


----------



## Brian (5 Sep. 2022)

Kleve


----------



## frank63 (5 Sep. 2022)

Langen


----------



## Brian (5 Sep. 2022)

Moskau


----------



## tzdon (5 Sep. 2022)

Nashville


----------



## rostlaube (5 Sep. 2022)

Osnabrück


----------



## Punisher (5 Sep. 2022)

Petersburg


----------



## tzdon (5 Sep. 2022)

Quedlinburg


----------



## Rolli (5 Sep. 2022)

Rendsburg


----------



## SissyMFan (5 Sep. 2022)

Samarkand


----------



## SteveJ (5 Sep. 2022)

Tunis


----------



## SissyMFan (5 Sep. 2022)

Uppsala


----------



## SteveJ (5 Sep. 2022)

Venedig


----------



## SissyMFan (5 Sep. 2022)

Weißwasser


----------



## SteveJ (5 Sep. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## SissyMFan (5 Sep. 2022)

Yellowknife


----------



## Mario_1980 (5 Sep. 2022)

Zuffenhausen


----------



## SissyMFan (5 Sep. 2022)

Andernach


----------



## Mario_1980 (5 Sep. 2022)

Berlin


----------



## SissyMFan (5 Sep. 2022)

Cottbus


----------



## SteveJ (5 Sep. 2022)

Dresden


----------



## Spedy (5 Sep. 2022)

Eslohe


----------



## Austin (5 Sep. 2022)

Füssen


----------



## SissyMFan (5 Sep. 2022)

Glauchau


----------



## Austin (5 Sep. 2022)

Husum


----------



## SissyMFan (5 Sep. 2022)

Immenstadt


----------



## SteveJ (5 Sep. 2022)

Jever


----------



## SissyMFan (5 Sep. 2022)

Kröpelin


----------



## Austin (5 Sep. 2022)

Lünten


----------



## SissyMFan (5 Sep. 2022)

Merseburg


----------



## Marco2 (5 Sep. 2022)

Nürnberg


----------



## Austin (5 Sep. 2022)

Osnabrück


----------



## Marco2 (5 Sep. 2022)

Passau


----------



## Nastyghost (5 Sep. 2022)

Quebec


----------



## Austin (5 Sep. 2022)

Reichshof


----------



## Marco2 (5 Sep. 2022)

Stuttgart


----------



## SissyMFan (5 Sep. 2022)

Tauberbischofsheim


----------



## Marco2 (5 Sep. 2022)

Ulm


----------



## SissyMFan (5 Sep. 2022)

Vientiane


----------



## Marco2 (5 Sep. 2022)

Wien


----------



## SissyMFan (5 Sep. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Austin (5 Sep. 2022)

Yellowstone


----------



## Marco2 (5 Sep. 2022)

Zürich


----------



## frank63 (5 Sep. 2022)

Ahrensburg


----------



## Marco2 (5 Sep. 2022)

Bern


----------



## Austin (5 Sep. 2022)

Celle


----------



## frank63 (5 Sep. 2022)

Dassel


----------



## Austin (5 Sep. 2022)

Erding


----------



## frank63 (5 Sep. 2022)

Flensburg


----------



## Austin (5 Sep. 2022)

Gotha


----------



## frank63 (5 Sep. 2022)

Hameln


----------



## Austin (5 Sep. 2022)

Indianapolis


----------



## frank63 (5 Sep. 2022)

Jönköping


----------



## Austin (5 Sep. 2022)

Kalkutta


----------



## frank63 (5 Sep. 2022)

Lissabon


----------



## Austin (6 Sep. 2022)

Madeira


----------



## SissyMFan (6 Sep. 2022)

Nairobi


----------



## Max100 (6 Sep. 2022)

Oregon


----------



## SissyMFan (6 Sep. 2022)

Paderborn


----------



## Max100 (6 Sep. 2022)

Quirla


----------



## SissyMFan (6 Sep. 2022)

Rastenberg


----------



## Punisher (6 Sep. 2022)

Stuttgart


----------



## Max100 (6 Sep. 2022)

Tromsø


----------



## Marco2 (6 Sep. 2022)

Ufa


----------



## Punisher (6 Sep. 2022)

Venedig


----------



## Marco2 (6 Sep. 2022)

Wien


----------



## frank63 (6 Sep. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Marco2 (6 Sep. 2022)

Yellowstone


----------



## Cherubini (6 Sep. 2022)

Zakopane


----------



## Marco2 (6 Sep. 2022)

Aachen


----------



## Cherubini (6 Sep. 2022)

Bern


----------



## Marco2 (6 Sep. 2022)

Celle


----------



## Rolli (6 Sep. 2022)

Delhi


----------



## Cherubini (6 Sep. 2022)

Empoli


----------



## Marco2 (6 Sep. 2022)

Frankfurt


----------



## Rolli (6 Sep. 2022)

Gießen


----------



## Marco2 (6 Sep. 2022)

Hamburg


----------



## Rolli (6 Sep. 2022)

Iserlohn


----------



## Marco2 (6 Sep. 2022)

Jever


----------



## Rolli (6 Sep. 2022)

Kinshasa


----------



## frank63 (6 Sep. 2022)

Lauenau


----------



## Rolli (6 Sep. 2022)

Monschau


----------



## frank63 (6 Sep. 2022)

Nidderau


----------



## Rolli (6 Sep. 2022)

Olpe


----------



## Cherubini (6 Sep. 2022)

Pirmasens


----------



## Marco2 (6 Sep. 2022)

Quedlinburg


----------



## Rolli (6 Sep. 2022)

Reims


----------



## Cherubini (6 Sep. 2022)

Saarlouis


----------



## Marco2 (6 Sep. 2022)

Turin


----------



## Rolli (6 Sep. 2022)

Ulm


----------



## Brian (6 Sep. 2022)

Venlo


----------



## Rolli (6 Sep. 2022)

Wesel


----------



## Brian (6 Sep. 2022)

Xanten ( Schöne Stadt,hab da im Amphitheater einige Open Air Konzerte erlebt )


----------



## frank63 (6 Sep. 2022)

Yokohama


----------



## Cherubini (6 Sep. 2022)

Zermatt


----------



## Brian (6 Sep. 2022)

Anderlecht


----------



## Cherubini (6 Sep. 2022)

Brixen


----------



## Rolli (6 Sep. 2022)

Cuxhaven


----------



## frank63 (6 Sep. 2022)

Donaustauf


----------



## Brian (6 Sep. 2022)

Erfurt


----------



## frank63 (6 Sep. 2022)

Feuchtwangen


----------



## Brian (6 Sep. 2022)

Gronau


----------



## Cherubini (6 Sep. 2022)

Hallein


----------



## Nastyghost (6 Sep. 2022)

Iserlohn


----------



## Brian (6 Sep. 2022)

Jena


----------



## Cherubini (6 Sep. 2022)

Kempten


----------



## rostlaube (6 Sep. 2022)

Lorsch


----------



## TNT (6 Sep. 2022)

München


----------



## rostlaube (6 Sep. 2022)

Nürnberg


----------



## SissyMFan (6 Sep. 2022)

Olpe


----------



## Rolli (6 Sep. 2022)

Paris


----------



## TNT (6 Sep. 2022)

Quedlinburg


----------



## Mario_1980 (6 Sep. 2022)

Ravensburg


----------



## Nastyghost (6 Sep. 2022)

Sevilla


----------



## Punisher (6 Sep. 2022)

Tauberbischofsheim


----------



## Rolli (6 Sep. 2022)

Unna


----------



## SissyMFan (6 Sep. 2022)

Varel


----------



## Rolli (6 Sep. 2022)

Wuppertal


----------



## SissyMFan (6 Sep. 2022)

Xi'an


----------



## Mario_1980 (6 Sep. 2022)

Yokohama


----------



## SissyMFan (6 Sep. 2022)

Zwickau


----------



## Mario_1980 (6 Sep. 2022)

Aachern


----------



## Punisher (6 Sep. 2022)

Brunsbüttel


----------



## Mario_1980 (6 Sep. 2022)

Celle


----------



## SissyMFan (6 Sep. 2022)

Dachau


----------



## Nastyghost (6 Sep. 2022)

Edinburgh


----------



## SissyMFan (6 Sep. 2022)

Fribourg


----------



## SteveJ (6 Sep. 2022)

Gettysburg


----------



## frank63 (6 Sep. 2022)

Holzminden


----------



## SissyMFan (6 Sep. 2022)

Ibbenbüren


----------



## frank63 (6 Sep. 2022)

Jerusalem


----------



## Max100 (7 Sep. 2022)

Kopenhagen


----------



## rostlaube (7 Sep. 2022)

Limburg


----------



## Rolli (7 Sep. 2022)

Montevideo


----------



## Max100 (7 Sep. 2022)

Neapel


----------



## SissyMFan (7 Sep. 2022)

Orlamünde


----------



## Rolli (7 Sep. 2022)

Prag


----------



## Max100 (7 Sep. 2022)

Québec


----------



## Rolli (7 Sep. 2022)

Rom


----------



## Max100 (7 Sep. 2022)

Stendal


----------



## Rolli (7 Sep. 2022)

Tripolis


----------



## SissyMFan (7 Sep. 2022)

Ueckermünde


----------



## Rolli (7 Sep. 2022)

Viersen


----------



## SissyMFan (7 Sep. 2022)

Weimar


----------



## Rolli (7 Sep. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## frank63 (7 Sep. 2022)

Yokohama


----------



## Rolli (7 Sep. 2022)

Zwickau


----------



## Cherubini (7 Sep. 2022)

Aarau


----------



## Rolli (7 Sep. 2022)

Budapest


----------



## frank63 (7 Sep. 2022)

Chicago


----------



## Rolli (7 Sep. 2022)

Donezk


----------



## frank63 (7 Sep. 2022)

Eicklingen


----------



## Rolli (7 Sep. 2022)

Freiberg


----------



## frank63 (7 Sep. 2022)

Großenkneten


----------



## Rolli (7 Sep. 2022)

Herne


----------



## frank63 (7 Sep. 2022)

Immenhausen


----------



## Rolli (7 Sep. 2022)

Jülich


----------



## frank63 (7 Sep. 2022)

Kopenhagen


----------



## Rolli (7 Sep. 2022)

Londonderry


----------



## frank63 (7 Sep. 2022)

Malmö


----------



## Rolli (7 Sep. 2022)

Nassau


----------



## rostlaube (7 Sep. 2022)

Oslo


----------



## Rolli (7 Sep. 2022)

Pisa


----------



## frank63 (7 Sep. 2022)

Quickborn


----------



## Rolli (7 Sep. 2022)

Rennes


----------



## frank63 (7 Sep. 2022)

Schwarmstedt


----------



## Rolli (7 Sep. 2022)

Turin


----------



## frank63 (7 Sep. 2022)

Uetersen


----------



## Rolli (7 Sep. 2022)

Velbert


----------



## frank63 (7 Sep. 2022)

Winnipeg


----------



## Brian (7 Sep. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Nastyghost (7 Sep. 2022)

Yverdon


----------



## Brian (7 Sep. 2022)

Znaim


----------



## Rolli (7 Sep. 2022)

Athen


----------



## Brian (7 Sep. 2022)

Bratislava


----------



## Rolli (7 Sep. 2022)

Cork


----------



## SissyMFan (7 Sep. 2022)

Dallas


----------



## EmilS (7 Sep. 2022)

Entenhausen


----------



## Rolli (7 Sep. 2022)

Fort Lauderdale


----------



## SissyMFan (7 Sep. 2022)

Großenhain


----------



## Rolli (7 Sep. 2022)

Halle


----------



## SissyMFan (7 Sep. 2022)

Immenstadt


----------



## Rolli (7 Sep. 2022)

Jakarta


----------



## SissyMFan (7 Sep. 2022)

Karlsruhe


----------



## Rolli (7 Sep. 2022)

Lüneburg


----------



## SissyMFan (7 Sep. 2022)

München


----------



## Punisher (7 Sep. 2022)

New York


----------



## Rolli (7 Sep. 2022)

Ostrau


----------



## Nastyghost (7 Sep. 2022)

Pisa


----------



## Mario_1980 (7 Sep. 2022)

Quedlinburg


----------



## SissyMFan (7 Sep. 2022)

Regensburg


----------



## SteveJ (7 Sep. 2022)

Schweinfurt


----------



## Mario_1980 (7 Sep. 2022)

Tuttlingen


----------



## SteveJ (7 Sep. 2022)

Ulm


----------



## Rolli (7 Sep. 2022)

Venlo


----------



## Nastyghost (7 Sep. 2022)

Winterthur


----------



## frank63 (7 Sep. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Max100 (8 Sep. 2022)

Youngstown


----------



## Marco2 (8 Sep. 2022)

Zug


----------



## frank63 (8 Sep. 2022)

Ahrensburg


----------



## Rolli (8 Sep. 2022)

Bosten


----------



## frank63 (8 Sep. 2022)

Cardiff


----------



## Rolli (8 Sep. 2022)

Denver


----------



## frank63 (8 Sep. 2022)

Erding


----------



## Rolli (8 Sep. 2022)

Friedrichsfeld


----------



## rostlaube (8 Sep. 2022)

Giessen


----------



## Rolli (8 Sep. 2022)

Havanna


----------



## frank63 (8 Sep. 2022)

Iserlohn


----------



## EmilS (8 Sep. 2022)

Jever


----------



## frank63 (8 Sep. 2022)

Kaiserslautern


----------



## Rolli (8 Sep. 2022)

Lippstadt


----------



## frank63 (8 Sep. 2022)

Maribor


----------



## Rolli (8 Sep. 2022)

Newcastle


----------



## Brian (8 Sep. 2022)

Oslo


----------



## Rolli (8 Sep. 2022)

Palermo


----------



## Brian (8 Sep. 2022)

Quickborn


----------



## Rolli (8 Sep. 2022)

Riad


----------



## Brian (8 Sep. 2022)

Steinfurt


----------



## Rolli (8 Sep. 2022)

Tokio


----------



## Brian (8 Sep. 2022)

Unna


----------



## Rolli (8 Sep. 2022)

Victoria


----------



## Brian (8 Sep. 2022)

Warschau


----------



## EmilS (8 Sep. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Rolli (8 Sep. 2022)

Ystad


----------



## Mario_1980 (8 Sep. 2022)

Zürich


----------



## SteveJ (8 Sep. 2022)

Aachen


----------



## Rolli (8 Sep. 2022)

Bukarest


----------



## Nastyghost (8 Sep. 2022)

Cadiz


----------



## Rolli (8 Sep. 2022)

Dublin


----------



## Nastyghost (8 Sep. 2022)

Exeter


----------



## rostlaube (8 Sep. 2022)

Fürth


----------



## Cherubini (8 Sep. 2022)

Görlitz


----------



## frank63 (8 Sep. 2022)

Hameln


----------



## Rolli (8 Sep. 2022)

Indiana Falls


----------



## Cherubini (8 Sep. 2022)

Johannesburg


----------



## rostlaube (9 Sep. 2022)

Kiel


----------



## Marco2 (9 Sep. 2022)

Liverpool


----------



## Max100 (9 Sep. 2022)

Manchester


----------



## Rolli (9 Sep. 2022)

Nijmwegen


----------



## Cherubini (9 Sep. 2022)

Oldenburg


----------



## Rolli (9 Sep. 2022)

Pilsen


----------



## Marco2 (9 Sep. 2022)

Quickborn


----------



## Rolli (9 Sep. 2022)

Rheine


----------



## Cherubini (9 Sep. 2022)

Stockholm


----------



## Marco2 (9 Sep. 2022)

Turin


----------



## Rolli (9 Sep. 2022)

Udine


----------



## Cherubini (9 Sep. 2022)

Villach


----------



## Rolli (9 Sep. 2022)

Wien


----------



## Marco2 (9 Sep. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Rolli (9 Sep. 2022)

Ystad


----------



## Marco2 (9 Sep. 2022)

Zug


----------



## Cherubini (9 Sep. 2022)

Ahlen


----------



## Rolli (9 Sep. 2022)

Brilon


----------



## Marco2 (9 Sep. 2022)

Celle


----------



## Cherubini (9 Sep. 2022)

Doha


----------



## Rolli (9 Sep. 2022)

Erfurt


----------



## frank63 (9 Sep. 2022)

Flensburg


----------



## Rolli (9 Sep. 2022)

Groningen


----------



## frank63 (9 Sep. 2022)

Hamburg


----------



## Rolli (9 Sep. 2022)

Ingolstadt


----------



## frank63 (9 Sep. 2022)

Jerusalem


----------



## Rolli (9 Sep. 2022)

Kiel


----------



## frank63 (9 Sep. 2022)

Lindau


----------



## Cherubini (9 Sep. 2022)

München


----------



## Brian (9 Sep. 2022)

Nürnberg


----------



## frank63 (9 Sep. 2022)

Oslo


----------



## Brian (9 Sep. 2022)

Pilsen


----------



## frank63 (9 Sep. 2022)

Quickborn


----------



## Brian (9 Sep. 2022)

Ram*stein*


----------



## Nastyghost (9 Sep. 2022)

Salzburg


----------



## Brian (9 Sep. 2022)

Traunstein


----------



## Punisher (9 Sep. 2022)

Ulm


----------



## Brian (9 Sep. 2022)

Venlo


----------



## Punisher (9 Sep. 2022)

Warschau


----------



## Brian (9 Sep. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Nastyghost (9 Sep. 2022)

Yokohama


----------



## Brian (9 Sep. 2022)

Zwickau


----------



## EmilS (9 Sep. 2022)

Aranjuez


----------



## Rolli (9 Sep. 2022)

Belgrad


----------



## EmilS (9 Sep. 2022)

Casablanca


----------



## Rolli (9 Sep. 2022)

Detroit


----------



## Marco2 (9 Sep. 2022)

Essen


----------



## Rolli (9 Sep. 2022)

Flensburg


----------



## SteveJ (9 Sep. 2022)

Genua


----------



## Marco2 (9 Sep. 2022)

Hamburg


----------



## Rolli (9 Sep. 2022)

Innsbruck


----------



## Marco2 (9 Sep. 2022)

Jena


----------



## Rolli (9 Sep. 2022)

Kansas City


----------



## Marco2 (9 Sep. 2022)

Liverpool


----------



## Rolli (9 Sep. 2022)

Memphis


----------



## SteveJ (9 Sep. 2022)

New York


----------



## Marco2 (9 Sep. 2022)

Oberhausen


----------



## Rolli (9 Sep. 2022)

Philadelphia


----------



## Marco2 (9 Sep. 2022)

Quakenbrück


----------



## Rolli (9 Sep. 2022)

Rostock


----------



## Marco2 (9 Sep. 2022)

Stuttgart


----------



## Rolli (9 Sep. 2022)

Trömso


----------



## Marco2 (9 Sep. 2022)

Ulm


----------



## Rolli (9 Sep. 2022)

Vechta


----------



## Marco2 (9 Sep. 2022)

Wolfsburg


----------



## Rolli (9 Sep. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## frank63 (9 Sep. 2022)

Yokohama


----------



## Rolli (9 Sep. 2022)

Zermatt


----------



## frank63 (9 Sep. 2022)

Aurich


----------



## Rolli (9 Sep. 2022)

Brüssel


----------



## frank63 (9 Sep. 2022)

Chicago


----------



## Rolli (9 Sep. 2022)

Daressalam


----------



## frank63 (9 Sep. 2022)

Eupen


----------



## Nastyghost (9 Sep. 2022)

Frankfurt


----------



## Rolli (9 Sep. 2022)

Görlitz


----------



## frank63 (9 Sep. 2022)

Husum


----------



## Rolli (9 Sep. 2022)

Izmir


----------



## frank63 (9 Sep. 2022)

Jarmen


----------



## Rolli (9 Sep. 2022)

Kioto


----------



## rostlaube (10 Sep. 2022)

Ludwigshafen


----------



## Max100 (10 Sep. 2022)

Mainz


----------



## rostlaube (10 Sep. 2022)

New York


----------



## Cherubini (10 Sep. 2022)

Oklahoma City


----------



## Marco2 (10 Sep. 2022)

Passau


----------



## Cherubini (10 Sep. 2022)

Quebec


----------



## Marco2 (10 Sep. 2022)

Rüdesheim


----------



## Cherubini (10 Sep. 2022)

San Diego


----------



## Marco2 (10 Sep. 2022)

Turin


----------



## SissyMFan (10 Sep. 2022)

Uppsala


----------



## Marco2 (10 Sep. 2022)

Verden


----------



## Max100 (10 Sep. 2022)

Waldenburg


----------



## SissyMFan (10 Sep. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## EmilS (10 Sep. 2022)

Ypern


----------



## Rolli (10 Sep. 2022)

Zürich


----------



## frank63 (10 Sep. 2022)

Zagreb


----------



## Brian (10 Sep. 2022)

Andernach


----------



## Rolli (10 Sep. 2022)

Bern


----------



## Brian (10 Sep. 2022)

Coburg


----------



## Rolli (10 Sep. 2022)

Danzig


----------



## Brian (10 Sep. 2022)

Essen


----------



## Rolli (10 Sep. 2022)

Freetown


----------



## Brian (10 Sep. 2022)

Geldern


----------



## Rolli (10 Sep. 2022)

Hongkong


----------



## Brian (10 Sep. 2022)

Itzehoe


----------



## Rolli (10 Sep. 2022)

Jerusalem


----------



## Punisher (10 Sep. 2022)

Klagenfurt


----------



## Rolli (10 Sep. 2022)

Luxenburg


----------



## Punisher (10 Sep. 2022)

Moskau


----------



## Brian (10 Sep. 2022)

Neuss


----------



## Punisher (10 Sep. 2022)

Oldenburg


----------



## Rolli (10 Sep. 2022)

Phönix


----------



## Punisher (10 Sep. 2022)

Quebec


----------



## Rolli (10 Sep. 2022)

Ravensburg


----------



## Brian (10 Sep. 2022)

Soest


----------



## Rolli (10 Sep. 2022)

Turin


----------



## Punisher (10 Sep. 2022)

Ulm


----------



## Rolli (10 Sep. 2022)

Voerde


----------



## Brian (10 Sep. 2022)

Warschau


----------



## Punisher (10 Sep. 2022)

Xiamen


----------



## Brian (10 Sep. 2022)

Yokohama


----------



## Rolli (10 Sep. 2022)

Zons


----------



## Brian (10 Sep. 2022)

Athen


----------



## Rolli (10 Sep. 2022)

Belgrad


----------



## Brian (10 Sep. 2022)

Coesfeld


----------



## Rolli (10 Sep. 2022)

Datteln


----------



## Brian (10 Sep. 2022)

Elmshorn


----------



## frank63 (10 Sep. 2022)

Flensburg


----------



## Brian (10 Sep. 2022)

Gelsenkirchen


----------



## Punisher (10 Sep. 2022)

Hannover


----------



## Brian (10 Sep. 2022)

Itzehoe


----------



## frank63 (10 Sep. 2022)

Jerusalem


----------



## Brian (10 Sep. 2022)

Köln


----------



## frank63 (10 Sep. 2022)

Langen


----------



## Brian (10 Sep. 2022)

Mannheim


----------



## frank63 (10 Sep. 2022)

Neuwied


----------



## Brian (10 Sep. 2022)

Ottawa


----------



## frank63 (10 Sep. 2022)

Pisa


----------



## Brian (10 Sep. 2022)

Quickborn


----------



## Punisher (10 Sep. 2022)

Riga


----------



## frank63 (10 Sep. 2022)

Solingen


----------



## Brian (10 Sep. 2022)

Traunstein


----------



## frank63 (10 Sep. 2022)

Unna


----------



## rostlaube (10 Sep. 2022)

Viernheim


----------



## SissyMFan (10 Sep. 2022)

Weimar


----------



## rostlaube (10 Sep. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## SissyMFan (10 Sep. 2022)

Yellowknife


----------



## Punisher (10 Sep. 2022)

Zuffenhausen


----------



## frank63 (10 Sep. 2022)

Auxerre


----------



## Rolli (10 Sep. 2022)

Brasilia


----------



## frank63 (10 Sep. 2022)

Calais


----------



## Rolli (10 Sep. 2022)

Durban


----------



## frank63 (10 Sep. 2022)

Eicklingen


----------



## SissyMFan (10 Sep. 2022)

Freudenstadt


----------



## frank63 (10 Sep. 2022)

Gummersbach


----------



## SissyMFan (10 Sep. 2022)

Hermsdorf


----------



## Cherubini (10 Sep. 2022)

Innsbruck


----------



## SissyMFan (10 Sep. 2022)

Jönköping


----------



## Cherubini (10 Sep. 2022)

Kematen


----------



## SissyMFan (10 Sep. 2022)

Liverpool


----------



## Cherubini (10 Sep. 2022)

Montreux


----------



## SissyMFan (10 Sep. 2022)

Nottingham


----------



## frank63 (10 Sep. 2022)

Oslo


----------



## Cherubini (10 Sep. 2022)

Padua


----------



## frank63 (10 Sep. 2022)

Quickborn


----------



## Cherubini (10 Sep. 2022)

Rostock


----------



## frank63 (10 Sep. 2022)

Salzburg


----------



## Nastyghost (10 Sep. 2022)

Toronto


----------



## rostlaube (11 Sep. 2022)

Uelzen


----------



## SissyMFan (11 Sep. 2022)

Vancouver


----------



## Cherubini (11 Sep. 2022)

Warschau


----------



## Max100 (11 Sep. 2022)

Xianyang


----------



## frank63 (11 Sep. 2022)

Yokohama


----------



## Punisher (11 Sep. 2022)

Zwickau


----------



## Max100 (11 Sep. 2022)

Auckland


----------



## Marco2 (11 Sep. 2022)

Bern


----------



## Max100 (11 Sep. 2022)

Coesfeld


----------



## Punisher (11 Sep. 2022)

Danzig


----------



## Max100 (11 Sep. 2022)

Emden


----------



## Punisher (11 Sep. 2022)

Freiburg


----------



## Rolli (11 Sep. 2022)

Genua


----------



## SissyMFan (11 Sep. 2022)

Hendaye


----------



## Cherubini (11 Sep. 2022)

Itzehoe


----------



## Rolli (11 Sep. 2022)

Jakarta


----------



## SissyMFan (11 Sep. 2022)

Kampala


----------



## frank63 (11 Sep. 2022)

Lourdes


----------



## SissyMFan (11 Sep. 2022)

Mannheim


----------



## Rolli (11 Sep. 2022)

Niagara Falls


----------



## frank63 (11 Sep. 2022)

Ottawa


----------



## Rolli (11 Sep. 2022)

Pretoria


----------



## frank63 (11 Sep. 2022)

Quickborn


----------



## Rolli (11 Sep. 2022)

Reval


----------



## frank63 (11 Sep. 2022)

Seattle


----------



## Rolli (11 Sep. 2022)

Tirana


----------



## frank63 (11 Sep. 2022)

Uelzen


----------



## Rolli (11 Sep. 2022)

Venedig


----------



## frank63 (11 Sep. 2022)

Wien


----------



## Brian (11 Sep. 2022)

Xiamen


----------



## frank63 (11 Sep. 2022)

Yokohama


----------



## SissyMFan (11 Sep. 2022)

Zaragoza


----------



## Brian (11 Sep. 2022)

Amsterdam


----------



## frank63 (11 Sep. 2022)

Bristol


----------



## SissyMFan (11 Sep. 2022)

Cardiff


----------



## Brian (11 Sep. 2022)

Denver


----------



## frank63 (11 Sep. 2022)

Emsdetten


----------



## SissyMFan (11 Sep. 2022)

Fürstenfeldbruck


----------



## Brian (11 Sep. 2022)

Gera


----------



## frank63 (11 Sep. 2022)

Hanoi


----------



## Brian (11 Sep. 2022)

Iserlohn


----------



## frank63 (11 Sep. 2022)

Jork


----------



## Brian (11 Sep. 2022)

Krakau


----------



## SissyMFan (11 Sep. 2022)

Leipzig


----------



## Brian (11 Sep. 2022)

Moers


----------



## SissyMFan (11 Sep. 2022)

Nijmegen


----------



## frank63 (11 Sep. 2022)

Osnabrück


----------



## SissyMFan (11 Sep. 2022)

Paderborn


----------



## Brian (11 Sep. 2022)

Quebec


----------



## SissyMFan (11 Sep. 2022)

Rastatt


----------



## Brian (11 Sep. 2022)

Solingen


----------



## frank63 (11 Sep. 2022)

Trier


----------



## Brian (11 Sep. 2022)

Ulm


----------



## Rolli (11 Sep. 2022)

Velbert


----------



## Brian (11 Sep. 2022)

Wesel


----------



## frank63 (11 Sep. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Rolli (11 Sep. 2022)

Yuma


----------



## Brian (11 Sep. 2022)

Znaim ( Ist in Tschechien und ist die Geburtsstadt meines Vaters )


----------



## frank63 (11 Sep. 2022)

Amberg


----------



## Brian (11 Sep. 2022)

Bratislava


----------



## frank63 (11 Sep. 2022)

Cloppenburg


----------



## Cherubini (11 Sep. 2022)

Dubrovnik


----------



## Brian (11 Sep. 2022)

Elmau


----------



## Nastyghost (11 Sep. 2022)

Funchal


----------



## Brian (11 Sep. 2022)

Gladbeck


----------



## EmilS (11 Sep. 2022)

Huelva


----------



## SissyMFan (11 Sep. 2022)

Ilmenau


----------



## Rolli (11 Sep. 2022)

Jever


----------



## SissyMFan (11 Sep. 2022)

Kopenhagen


----------



## Rolli (11 Sep. 2022)

Lubjana


----------



## SissyMFan (11 Sep. 2022)

Maribor


----------



## Rolli (11 Sep. 2022)

Neapel


----------



## SissyMFan (11 Sep. 2022)

Oschersleben


----------



## Punisher (11 Sep. 2022)

Paris


----------



## Rolli (11 Sep. 2022)

Pasadena


----------



## SissyMFan (11 Sep. 2022)

Querfurt


----------



## Rolli (11 Sep. 2022)

Roubaix


----------



## frank63 (11 Sep. 2022)

Saigon


----------



## Rolli (11 Sep. 2022)

Toulouse


----------



## frank63 (11 Sep. 2022)

Uetersen


----------



## Rolli (11 Sep. 2022)

Versailles


----------



## SissyMFan (11 Sep. 2022)

Worms


----------



## Rolli (11 Sep. 2022)

Xi'An


----------



## frank63 (11 Sep. 2022)

Yokohama


----------



## Rolli (11 Sep. 2022)

Zerbst


----------



## SissyMFan (11 Sep. 2022)

Altenburg


----------



## Cherubini (11 Sep. 2022)

Bad Oldesloe


----------



## Rolli (11 Sep. 2022)

Caen


----------



## SissyMFan (11 Sep. 2022)

Dünkirchen


----------



## Cherubini (11 Sep. 2022)

Eindhoven


----------



## Nastyghost (11 Sep. 2022)

Florenz


----------



## Cherubini (11 Sep. 2022)

Graz


----------



## Rolli (11 Sep. 2022)

Houston


----------



## frank63 (11 Sep. 2022)

Ilsede


----------



## Rolli (11 Sep. 2022)

Jacksonville

Frank ändere mal das Vorwort


----------



## SissyMFan (11 Sep. 2022)

Kansas City


----------



## Rolli (11 Sep. 2022)

Laredo


----------



## frank63 (11 Sep. 2022)

Mailand


----------



## Rolli (11 Sep. 2022)

New Jersey


----------



## tzdon (11 Sep. 2022)

Jork


----------



## Rolli (11 Sep. 2022)

Prescott


----------



## frank63 (11 Sep. 2022)

Quickborn


----------



## Rolli (11 Sep. 2022)

Raleigh


----------



## Cherubini (11 Sep. 2022)

Speyer


----------



## frank63 (11 Sep. 2022)

Toulouse


----------



## Rolli (11 Sep. 2022)

Union City


----------



## Cherubini (11 Sep. 2022)

Verl


----------



## Rolli (11 Sep. 2022)

Wichita Falls


----------



## frank63 (11 Sep. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Cherubini (11 Sep. 2022)

Ystad


----------



## Rolli (11 Sep. 2022)

Zülpich


----------



## frank63 (11 Sep. 2022)

Anderlecht


----------



## Cherubini (11 Sep. 2022)

Bologna


----------



## frank63 (11 Sep. 2022)

Colorado


----------



## SissyMFan (12 Sep. 2022)

Düsseldorf


----------



## Rolli (12 Sep. 2022)

El Paso


----------



## SissyMFan (12 Sep. 2022)

Friedrichshafen


----------



## Rolli (12 Sep. 2022)

Galveston


----------



## SissyMFan (12 Sep. 2022)

Hammelburg


----------



## Rolli (12 Sep. 2022)

Indianapolis


----------



## tzdon (12 Sep. 2022)

Jersey


----------



## SissyMFan (12 Sep. 2022)

Kingston


----------



## rostlaube (12 Sep. 2022)

Linz


----------



## Max100 (12 Sep. 2022)

Magdeburg


----------



## SissyMFan (12 Sep. 2022)

Nürnberg


----------



## Max100 (12 Sep. 2022)

Omsk


----------



## SissyMFan (12 Sep. 2022)

Plauen


----------



## Marco2 (12 Sep. 2022)

Quickborn


----------



## frank63 (12 Sep. 2022)

Rosenheim


----------



## Brian (12 Sep. 2022)

Stetin


----------



## frank63 (12 Sep. 2022)

Tornesch


----------



## Brian (12 Sep. 2022)

Unna


----------



## frank63 (12 Sep. 2022)

Verona


----------



## Brian (12 Sep. 2022)

Werl


----------



## frank63 (12 Sep. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Brian (12 Sep. 2022)

Yokohama


----------



## frank63 (12 Sep. 2022)

Zürich


----------



## Brian (12 Sep. 2022)

Aachen


----------



## frank63 (12 Sep. 2022)

Bersenbrück


----------



## Brian (12 Sep. 2022)

Coburg


----------



## Rolli (12 Sep. 2022)

Dormagen


----------



## Brian (12 Sep. 2022)

Elmshorn


----------



## Nastyghost (12 Sep. 2022)

Fehevar


----------



## Rolli (12 Sep. 2022)

Genf


----------



## Brian (12 Sep. 2022)

Helsinki


----------



## Rolli (12 Sep. 2022)

Izmit


----------



## Brian (12 Sep. 2022)

Jena


----------



## Rolli (12 Sep. 2022)

Kalkutta


----------



## Brian (12 Sep. 2022)

Lodz ( Da fährt ja der Theo immer hin  )


----------



## Rolli (12 Sep. 2022)

Magdeburg


----------



## Brian (12 Sep. 2022)

Nußdorf


----------



## elcattivo0804 (12 Sep. 2022)

Olfen


----------



## Brian (12 Sep. 2022)

Pilsen


----------



## Rolli (12 Sep. 2022)

Querfurt


----------



## Brian (12 Sep. 2022)

Ratingen


----------



## Rolli (12 Sep. 2022)

Samsun


----------



## Brian (12 Sep. 2022)

Toronto


----------



## Rolli (12 Sep. 2022)

Ufa


----------



## Brian (12 Sep. 2022)

Venedig


----------



## Cherubini (12 Sep. 2022)

Weimar


----------



## Brian (12 Sep. 2022)

Xiamen


----------



## Rolli (12 Sep. 2022)

Ystad


----------



## elcattivo0804 (12 Sep. 2022)

Zwickau


----------



## rostlaube (12 Sep. 2022)

Aachen


----------



## Rolli (12 Sep. 2022)

Berlin


----------



## Brian (12 Sep. 2022)

Cloppenburg


----------



## Rolli (12 Sep. 2022)

Delmenhorst


----------



## SteveJ (12 Sep. 2022)

Elmshorn


----------



## elcattivo0804 (12 Sep. 2022)

Fulda


----------



## SteveJ (12 Sep. 2022)

Göttingen


----------



## rostlaube (12 Sep. 2022)

Hameln


----------



## Punisher (12 Sep. 2022)

Idar-Oberstein


----------



## Nastyghost (12 Sep. 2022)

Johannesburg


----------



## SteveJ (12 Sep. 2022)

Konstanz


----------



## EmilS (12 Sep. 2022)

Limerick


----------



## SissyMFan (12 Sep. 2022)

Manchester


----------



## SteveJ (12 Sep. 2022)

Nottingham


----------



## Rolli (12 Sep. 2022)

Omsk


----------



## Marco2 (12 Sep. 2022)

Passau


----------



## SissyMFan (12 Sep. 2022)

Quellendorf


----------



## frank63 (12 Sep. 2022)

Rendsburg


----------



## SissyMFan (12 Sep. 2022)

Schwedt


----------



## Marco2 (12 Sep. 2022)

Turin


----------



## frank63 (12 Sep. 2022)

Uetersen


----------



## Marco2 (12 Sep. 2022)

Völklingen


----------



## Max100 (13 Sep. 2022)

Wismar


----------



## Marco2 (13 Sep. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Rolli (13 Sep. 2022)

Ystad


----------



## frank63 (13 Sep. 2022)

Zermatt


----------



## Brian (13 Sep. 2022)

Ankara


----------



## frank63 (13 Sep. 2022)

Brüssel


----------



## Brian (13 Sep. 2022)

Coesfeld


----------



## frank63 (13 Sep. 2022)

Dassel


----------



## Brian (13 Sep. 2022)

Elmshorn


----------



## frank63 (13 Sep. 2022)

Florenz


----------



## EmilS (13 Sep. 2022)

Granada


----------



## frank63 (13 Sep. 2022)

Hankensbüttel


----------



## Brian (13 Sep. 2022)

Innsbruck


----------



## frank63 (13 Sep. 2022)

Jever


----------



## Brian (13 Sep. 2022)

Kleve


----------



## Nastyghost (13 Sep. 2022)

Los Angeles


----------



## Rolli (13 Sep. 2022)

Madrid


----------



## Brian (13 Sep. 2022)

Neuss


----------



## hanskasper (13 Sep. 2022)

Ouagadougou


----------



## rostlaube (13 Sep. 2022)

Pilsen


----------



## hanskasper (13 Sep. 2022)

Qingdao


----------



## Marco2 (13 Sep. 2022)

Regensburg


----------



## hanskasper (13 Sep. 2022)

Salerno


----------



## tzdon (13 Sep. 2022)

Toronto


----------



## TNT (13 Sep. 2022)

Unna


----------



## hanskasper (13 Sep. 2022)

Vestenbergsgreuth


----------



## Marco2 (13 Sep. 2022)

Wolfsburg


----------



## Rolli (13 Sep. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## SteveJ (13 Sep. 2022)

Yokohama


----------



## Rolli (13 Sep. 2022)

Zwolle


----------



## Nastyghost (13 Sep. 2022)

Adelaide


----------



## Rolli (13 Sep. 2022)

Bangkok


----------



## EmilS (13 Sep. 2022)

Chemnitz


----------



## rostlaube (13 Sep. 2022)

Düsseldorf


----------



## frank63 (13 Sep. 2022)

Eindhoven


----------



## Cherubini (14 Sep. 2022)

Filderstadt


----------



## Austin (14 Sep. 2022)

Gronau


----------



## Max100 (14 Sep. 2022)

Hiroshima


----------



## Cherubini (14 Sep. 2022)

Itzehoe


----------



## Rolli (14 Sep. 2022)

Jena


----------



## frank63 (14 Sep. 2022)

Kappeln


----------



## Rolli (14 Sep. 2022)

Lörrach


----------



## frank63 (14 Sep. 2022)

Malsfeld


----------



## Rolli (14 Sep. 2022)

Nordhorn


----------



## frank63 (14 Sep. 2022)

Ostrava


----------



## Rolli (14 Sep. 2022)

Potsdam


----------



## frank63 (14 Sep. 2022)

Quickborn


----------



## Rolli (14 Sep. 2022)

Reval


----------



## frank63 (14 Sep. 2022)

Sacramento


----------



## Rolli (14 Sep. 2022)

Toledo


----------



## frank63 (14 Sep. 2022)

Unterlüß


----------



## Rolli (14 Sep. 2022)

Valladolid


----------



## frank63 (14 Sep. 2022)

Winnipeg


----------



## Rolli (14 Sep. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## frank63 (14 Sep. 2022)

Yokohama


----------



## Rolli (14 Sep. 2022)

Zandvoort


----------



## Brian (14 Sep. 2022)

Amsterdam


----------



## rostlaube (14 Sep. 2022)

Breslau


----------



## Rolli (14 Sep. 2022)

Bratislava


----------



## Brian (14 Sep. 2022)

Coburg


----------



## Rolli (14 Sep. 2022)

Danzig


----------



## Brian (14 Sep. 2022)

Eisenach


----------



## frank63 (14 Sep. 2022)

Florenz


----------



## Rolli (14 Sep. 2022)

Graz


----------



## Brian (14 Sep. 2022)

Hanau


----------



## Rolli (14 Sep. 2022)

Idar-Oberstein


----------



## Brian (14 Sep. 2022)

Johannesburg


----------



## frank63 (14 Sep. 2022)

Kapstadt


----------



## Brian (14 Sep. 2022)

Limburg


----------



## rostlaube (14 Sep. 2022)

Mannheim


----------



## raised fist (14 Sep. 2022)

nienburg


----------



## rostlaube (14 Sep. 2022)

Oldenburg


----------



## Nastyghost (14 Sep. 2022)

Porto


----------



## rostlaube (14 Sep. 2022)

Quebec


----------



## Brian (14 Sep. 2022)

Ratingen


----------



## rostlaube (14 Sep. 2022)

Schwetzingen


----------



## Brian (14 Sep. 2022)

Tokio


----------



## rostlaube (14 Sep. 2022)

Ulm


----------



## Brian (14 Sep. 2022)

Viersen


----------



## Rolli (14 Sep. 2022)

Warschau


----------



## Brian (14 Sep. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Rolli (14 Sep. 2022)

Ystad


----------



## SteveJ (14 Sep. 2022)

Zerbst


----------



## Nastyghost (14 Sep. 2022)

Anderlecht


----------



## rostlaube (14 Sep. 2022)

Buxtehude


----------



## EmilS (14 Sep. 2022)

Cognac


----------



## rostlaube (14 Sep. 2022)

Delmenhorst


----------



## SteveJ (14 Sep. 2022)

Erfurt


----------



## rostlaube (14 Sep. 2022)

Friedrichshafen


----------



## SteveJ (14 Sep. 2022)

Glasgow


----------



## Punisher (14 Sep. 2022)

Hamburg


----------



## Rolli (14 Sep. 2022)

Innsbruck


----------



## SteveJ (14 Sep. 2022)

Johannesburg


----------



## Nastyghost (14 Sep. 2022)

Kansas City


----------



## frank63 (14 Sep. 2022)

Lüneburg


----------



## Rolli (14 Sep. 2022)

Monrovia


----------



## frank63 (14 Sep. 2022)

Nassau


----------



## Rolli (14 Sep. 2022)

Osaka


----------



## frank63 (14 Sep. 2022)

Prag


----------



## Rolli (15 Sep. 2022)

Quebec


----------



## Max100 (15 Sep. 2022)

Regensburg


----------



## Punisher (15 Sep. 2022)

Stuttgart


----------



## Max100 (15 Sep. 2022)

Unterschleißheim


----------



## frank63 (15 Sep. 2022)

Venedig


----------



## Rolli (15 Sep. 2022)

Wismar


----------



## frank63 (15 Sep. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Rolli (15 Sep. 2022)

Ystad


----------



## Brian (15 Sep. 2022)

Zittau


----------



## frank63 (15 Sep. 2022)

Zagreb


----------



## Rolli (15 Sep. 2022)

Addis Abeba


----------



## Brian (15 Sep. 2022)

Brandenburg


----------



## Rolli (15 Sep. 2022)

Colmar


----------



## Brian (15 Sep. 2022)

Dormagen


----------



## Rolli (15 Sep. 2022)

Eriwan


----------



## Brian (15 Sep. 2022)

Frankfurt


----------



## Rolli (15 Sep. 2022)

Goslar


----------



## Brian (15 Sep. 2022)

Hanoi


----------



## Nastyghost (15 Sep. 2022)

Istanbul


----------



## Brian (15 Sep. 2022)

Jagsthausen


----------



## EmilS (15 Sep. 2022)

Kinshasa


----------



## Brian (15 Sep. 2022)

Kapstadt


----------



## Punisher (15 Sep. 2022)

Limburg


----------



## Brian (15 Sep. 2022)

Minsk


----------



## Punisher (15 Sep. 2022)

Niederzissen


----------



## Brian (15 Sep. 2022)

Ottawa


----------



## Punisher (15 Sep. 2022)

Paris


----------



## Brian (15 Sep. 2022)

Quickborn


----------



## Punisher (15 Sep. 2022)

Riga


----------



## Brian (15 Sep. 2022)

Sidney


----------



## Punisher (15 Sep. 2022)

Trier


----------



## Brian (15 Sep. 2022)

Uppsala


----------



## Punisher (15 Sep. 2022)

Venedig


----------



## Rolli (15 Sep. 2022)

Worms


----------



## Marco2 (15 Sep. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Rolli (15 Sep. 2022)

Ystad


----------



## Marco2 (15 Sep. 2022)

Zürich


----------



## Rolli (15 Sep. 2022)

Arhus


----------



## Marco2 (15 Sep. 2022)

Berlin


----------



## Mario_1980 (15 Sep. 2022)

Charlottenburg


----------



## Rolli (15 Sep. 2022)

Daressalam


----------



## Punisher (15 Sep. 2022)

Erlangen


----------



## Rolli (15 Sep. 2022)

Fairbanks


----------



## EmilS (15 Sep. 2022)

Genua


----------



## Nastyghost (15 Sep. 2022)

Honolulu


----------



## SteveJ (15 Sep. 2022)

Indianapolis


----------



## Rolli (15 Sep. 2022)

Jericho


----------



## frank63 (15 Sep. 2022)

Kairo


----------



## Rolli (15 Sep. 2022)

Lyon


----------



## frank63 (15 Sep. 2022)

Marseille


----------



## Rolli (15 Sep. 2022)

Nizza


----------



## frank63 (15 Sep. 2022)

Orly


----------



## Rolli (15 Sep. 2022)

Paris


----------



## frank63 (15 Sep. 2022)

Quakenbrück


----------



## Rolli (15 Sep. 2022)

Reims


----------



## frank63 (15 Sep. 2022)

*S*aint Etienne


----------



## Rolli (15 Sep. 2022)

Toulouse


----------



## frank63 (15 Sep. 2022)

Uetersen


----------



## Rolli (16 Sep. 2022)

Vechta


----------



## rostlaube (16 Sep. 2022)

Washington


----------



## Max100 (16 Sep. 2022)

Xuzhou


----------



## Marco2 (16 Sep. 2022)

Yokohama


----------



## frank63 (16 Sep. 2022)

Zürich


----------



## Rolli (16 Sep. 2022)

Anchorage


----------



## frank63 (16 Sep. 2022)

Basel


----------



## Rolli (16 Sep. 2022)

Cardiff


----------



## frank63 (16 Sep. 2022)

Dissen


----------



## Rolli (16 Sep. 2022)

Edinburgh


----------



## frank63 (16 Sep. 2022)

Fulda


----------



## Rolli (16 Sep. 2022)

Genk


----------



## frank63 (16 Sep. 2022)

Hatten


----------



## EmilS (16 Sep. 2022)

Istanbul


----------



## frank63 (16 Sep. 2022)

Jever


----------



## Brian (16 Sep. 2022)

Kleve


----------



## Rolli (16 Sep. 2022)

Lourdes


----------



## Brian (16 Sep. 2022)

Minden


----------



## Rolli (16 Sep. 2022)

Nome


----------



## Brian (16 Sep. 2022)

Orlando


----------



## Rolli (16 Sep. 2022)

Philadelphia


----------



## Brian (16 Sep. 2022)

Quendorf.


----------



## Rolli (16 Sep. 2022)

Rangun


----------



## Brian (16 Sep. 2022)

Sachsenhausen


----------



## Rolli (16 Sep. 2022)

Tallin


----------



## Brian (16 Sep. 2022)

Utrecht


----------



## Rolli (16 Sep. 2022)

Vilnius


----------



## Brian (16 Sep. 2022)

Weimar


----------



## Rolli (16 Sep. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Brian (16 Sep. 2022)

Yach


----------



## Cherubini (16 Sep. 2022)

Zürich


----------



## Brian (16 Sep. 2022)

Aalen


----------



## Cherubini (16 Sep. 2022)

Bad Oldesloe


----------



## Brian (16 Sep. 2022)

Callenberg


----------



## Nastyghost (16 Sep. 2022)

Düsseldorf


----------



## Rolli (16 Sep. 2022)

Eutin


----------



## Cherubini (16 Sep. 2022)

Florenz


----------



## Brian (16 Sep. 2022)

Genf


----------



## Punisher (16 Sep. 2022)

Hannover


----------



## Brian (16 Sep. 2022)

Iserlohn


----------



## Punisher (16 Sep. 2022)

Jena


----------



## Brian (16 Sep. 2022)

Köln


----------



## Punisher (16 Sep. 2022)

Limburg


----------



## nimm4 (16 Sep. 2022)

Melbourne


----------



## Rolli (16 Sep. 2022)

Nürnberg


----------



## EmilS (16 Sep. 2022)

Osaka
(Okasa - wie Heinrich Lübke, Bundespräsident, es nannte)


----------



## frank63 (16 Sep. 2022)

Paris


----------



## Rolli (16 Sep. 2022)

Quendorf


----------



## Nastyghost (16 Sep. 2022)

Reims


----------



## frank63 (16 Sep. 2022)

Saalfeld


----------



## Rolli (16 Sep. 2022)

Sankt Petersburg ist jetzt Turin


----------



## Gruga (16 Sep. 2022)

Udine


----------



## frank63 (16 Sep. 2022)

Venedig


----------



## Gruga (16 Sep. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Rolli (16 Sep. 2022)

Ystad


----------



## frank63 (16 Sep. 2022)

Zaarentin


----------



## Rolli (16 Sep. 2022)

Aden


----------



## frank63 (16 Sep. 2022)

Bergen


----------



## Rolli (16 Sep. 2022)

Cadiz


----------



## frank63 (16 Sep. 2022)

Duisburg


----------



## Rolli (16 Sep. 2022)

Essen


----------



## frank63 (16 Sep. 2022)

Freiburg


----------



## Rolli (16 Sep. 2022)

Gelsenkirchen


----------



## frank63 (17 Sep. 2022)

Höxter

Gute Nacht Rolli!


----------



## Rolli (17 Sep. 2022)

Iserlohn

Gute Nacht Frank


----------



## Max100 (17 Sep. 2022)

Jaroslawl


----------



## rostlaube (17 Sep. 2022)

Kairo


----------



## Nastyghost (17 Sep. 2022)

Larnaca


----------



## frank63 (17 Sep. 2022)

Marseille


----------



## Rolli (17 Sep. 2022)

Nowosibirsk


----------



## Brian (17 Sep. 2022)

Osnabrück


----------



## frank63 (17 Sep. 2022)

Pittsburgh


----------



## Brian (17 Sep. 2022)

Qickborn


----------



## frank63 (17 Sep. 2022)

Rosenheim


----------



## Rolli (17 Sep. 2022)

Sapporo


----------



## Brian (17 Sep. 2022)

Tokio


----------



## Rolli (17 Sep. 2022)

Ulm


----------



## Brian (17 Sep. 2022)

Vechta


----------



## Rolli (17 Sep. 2022)

Washington


----------



## frank63 (17 Sep. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Rolli (17 Sep. 2022)

Ystad


----------



## Brian (17 Sep. 2022)

Zwickau


----------



## EmilS (17 Sep. 2022)

Antwerpen


----------



## Brian (17 Sep. 2022)

Bonn


----------



## frank63 (17 Sep. 2022)

Celle


----------



## Brian (17 Sep. 2022)

Dormagen


----------



## frank63 (17 Sep. 2022)

Eisenach


----------



## rostlaube (17 Sep. 2022)

Finsterwalde


----------



## Brian (17 Sep. 2022)

Gablingen


----------



## rostlaube (17 Sep. 2022)

Hammelburg


----------



## Brian (17 Sep. 2022)

Iserlohn


----------



## Rolli (17 Sep. 2022)

Jever


----------



## rostlaube (17 Sep. 2022)

Kiew


----------



## Rolli (17 Sep. 2022)

Leimen


----------



## Brian (17 Sep. 2022)

München


----------



## rostlaube (17 Sep. 2022)

Nassau / Bahamas


----------



## Rolli (17 Sep. 2022)

Olpe


----------



## Brian (17 Sep. 2022)

Plön


----------



## Rolli (17 Sep. 2022)

Quickborn


----------



## Brian (17 Sep. 2022)

Regendburg


----------



## frank63 (17 Sep. 2022)

Sindelfingen


----------



## Brian (17 Sep. 2022)

Tuttlingen


----------



## frank63 (17 Sep. 2022)

Unna


----------



## rostlaube (17 Sep. 2022)

Venedig


----------



## Cherubini (17 Sep. 2022)

Wien


----------



## Rolli (17 Sep. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## frank63 (17 Sep. 2022)

Yokohama


----------



## Rolli (17 Sep. 2022)

Zermatt


----------



## Marco2 (17 Sep. 2022)

Augsburg


----------



## Rolli (17 Sep. 2022)

Bonn


----------



## Marco2 (17 Sep. 2022)

Celle


----------



## Rolli (17 Sep. 2022)

Dschidda


----------



## Marco2 (17 Sep. 2022)

Essen


----------



## Rolli (17 Sep. 2022)

Florenz


----------



## Marco2 (17 Sep. 2022)

Gelsenkirchen


----------



## Rolli (17 Sep. 2022)

Hongkong


----------



## Marco2 (17 Sep. 2022)

Ingolstadt


----------



## Rolli (17 Sep. 2022)

Jülich


----------



## frank63 (17 Sep. 2022)

Karlsruhe


----------



## Marco2 (17 Sep. 2022)

London


----------



## EmilS (17 Sep. 2022)

Mainz


----------



## Rolli (17 Sep. 2022)

Nottingham


----------



## Marco2 (17 Sep. 2022)

Oberhausen


----------



## Rolli (17 Sep. 2022)

Perth


----------



## Marco2 (17 Sep. 2022)

Quedlinburg


----------



## frank63 (17 Sep. 2022)

Rinteln


----------



## Marco2 (17 Sep. 2022)

Stuttgart


----------



## frank63 (17 Sep. 2022)

Tuttlingen


----------



## Rolli (17 Sep. 2022)

Ufa


----------



## frank63 (17 Sep. 2022)

Verden


----------



## Rolli (17 Sep. 2022)

Wolgograd


----------



## TNT (18 Sep. 2022)

Xi'an


----------



## Marco2 (18 Sep. 2022)

Yokohama


----------



## Max100 (18 Sep. 2022)

Zweibrücken


----------



## Marco2 (18 Sep. 2022)

Augsburg


----------



## Cherubini (18 Sep. 2022)

Brüssel


----------



## Punisher (18 Sep. 2022)

Calw


----------



## Max100 (18 Sep. 2022)

Detroit


----------



## Punisher (18 Sep. 2022)

Essen


----------



## Max100 (18 Sep. 2022)

Frankenberg/Sa


----------



## Punisher (18 Sep. 2022)

Gera


----------



## EmilS (18 Sep. 2022)

Haltern


----------



## Rolli (18 Sep. 2022)

Ibbenbüren


----------



## frank63 (18 Sep. 2022)

Jarmen


----------



## Rolli (18 Sep. 2022)

Kamen


----------



## Punisher (18 Sep. 2022)

Lennestadt


----------



## frank63 (18 Sep. 2022)

Malmö


----------



## Brian (18 Sep. 2022)

Nürnberg


----------



## frank63 (18 Sep. 2022)

Osnabrück


----------



## Brian (18 Sep. 2022)

Pforzheim


----------



## Punisher (18 Sep. 2022)

Quebec


----------



## Brian (18 Sep. 2022)

Ronsberg


----------



## frank63 (18 Sep. 2022)

Sindelfingen


----------



## Brian (18 Sep. 2022)

Traunstein


----------



## Punisher (18 Sep. 2022)

Ulm


----------



## frank63 (18 Sep. 2022)

Vancouver


----------



## Punisher (18 Sep. 2022)

Wiesbaden


----------



## Brian (18 Sep. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## frank63 (18 Sep. 2022)

Yokohama


----------



## Brian (18 Sep. 2022)

Zittendorf


----------



## Punisher (18 Sep. 2022)

Aschersleben


----------



## Brian (18 Sep. 2022)

Breitscheidt


----------



## Punisher (18 Sep. 2022)

Cochem


----------



## Brian (18 Sep. 2022)

Detmold


----------



## Punisher (18 Sep. 2022)

Esslingen


----------



## frank63 (18 Sep. 2022)

Florenz


----------



## Brian (18 Sep. 2022)

Gummersbach


----------



## frank63 (18 Sep. 2022)

Höxter


----------



## Brian (18 Sep. 2022)

Idar-Oberstein


----------



## frank63 (18 Sep. 2022)

Jerusalem


----------



## Jeaniholic (18 Sep. 2022)

Kaiserslautern


----------



## Brian (18 Sep. 2022)

Lahn


----------



## frank63 (18 Sep. 2022)

Mannheim


----------



## Brian (18 Sep. 2022)

Nassau


----------



## Punisher (18 Sep. 2022)

Oldenburg


----------



## Nastyghost (18 Sep. 2022)

Pamplona


----------



## frank63 (18 Sep. 2022)

Quickborn


----------



## Brian (18 Sep. 2022)

Rosenbach


----------



## frank63 (18 Sep. 2022)

Schneverdingen


----------



## Brian (18 Sep. 2022)

Taarstedt


----------



## frank63 (18 Sep. 2022)

Unkel


----------



## hanskasper (18 Sep. 2022)

Verona


----------



## frank63 (18 Sep. 2022)

Wien


----------



## hanskasper (18 Sep. 2022)

Xi'an


----------



## Brian (18 Sep. 2022)

Yach


----------



## hanskasper (18 Sep. 2022)

Zirndorf


----------



## Jeaniholic (18 Sep. 2022)

Zaria


----------



## Nastyghost (18 Sep. 2022)

Aberdeen


----------



## hanskasper (18 Sep. 2022)

Belgrad


----------



## frank63 (18 Sep. 2022)

Columbia


----------



## hanskasper (18 Sep. 2022)

Dortmund


----------



## Punisher (18 Sep. 2022)

Erlangen


----------



## hanskasper (18 Sep. 2022)

Freiburg


----------



## frank63 (18 Sep. 2022)

Gelnhausen


----------



## hanskasper (18 Sep. 2022)

Höfn


----------



## Punisher (18 Sep. 2022)

Idstein


----------



## hanskasper (18 Sep. 2022)

Johannesburg


----------



## Nastyghost (18 Sep. 2022)

Kopenhagen


----------



## hanskasper (18 Sep. 2022)

Lima


----------



## EmilS (18 Sep. 2022)

Mombasa


----------



## Rolli (18 Sep. 2022)

Norden


----------



## frank63 (18 Sep. 2022)

Oberhausen


----------



## Rolli (18 Sep. 2022)

Pjöngjang


----------



## Cherubini (18 Sep. 2022)

Quendorf


----------



## Nastyghost (18 Sep. 2022)

Rimini


----------



## Rolli (18 Sep. 2022)

Sankt Petersburg


----------



## frank63 (18 Sep. 2022)

Tunis


----------



## Rolli (18 Sep. 2022)

Ulan-Bator


----------



## Max100 (19 Sep. 2022)

Versmold


----------



## rostlaube (19 Sep. 2022)

Wiesloch


----------



## frank63 (19 Sep. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Max100 (19 Sep. 2022)

Yorktown


----------



## frank63 (19 Sep. 2022)

Zürich


----------



## Max100 (19 Sep. 2022)

Aberdeen


----------



## frank63 (19 Sep. 2022)

Belgrad


----------



## Brian (19 Sep. 2022)

Coburg


----------



## Rolli (19 Sep. 2022)

Dyon


----------



## Brian (19 Sep. 2022)

Eriwan


----------



## Rolli (19 Sep. 2022)

Freetown


----------



## Brian (19 Sep. 2022)

Genf


----------



## Rolli (19 Sep. 2022)

Hanoi


----------



## Brian (19 Sep. 2022)

Isenburg


----------



## Rolli (19 Sep. 2022)

Jaffa


----------



## Brian (19 Sep. 2022)

Kalkar


----------



## Rolli (19 Sep. 2022)

Las Palmas


----------



## Brian (19 Sep. 2022)

Moosbach


----------



## Rolli (19 Sep. 2022)

Newport


----------



## Brian (19 Sep. 2022)

Oppenheim


----------



## Rolli (19 Sep. 2022)

Palma de Mallorca


----------



## Brian (19 Sep. 2022)

Quiberon


----------



## Rolli (19 Sep. 2022)

Rio de Janeiro


----------



## Brian (19 Sep. 2022)

Stetin


----------



## Nastyghost (19 Sep. 2022)

Turin


----------



## Brian (19 Sep. 2022)

Ulm


----------



## Rolli (19 Sep. 2022)

Venlo


----------



## Brian (19 Sep. 2022)

Weinbach


----------



## EmilS (19 Sep. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Brian (19 Sep. 2022)

Ybbs


----------



## tzdon (19 Sep. 2022)

Zarbze ( Polen)


----------



## SteveJ (19 Sep. 2022)

Aalen


----------



## Rolli (19 Sep. 2022)

Bengasi


----------



## tzdon (19 Sep. 2022)

Chinatown


----------



## Rolli (19 Sep. 2022)

Durban


----------



## EmilS (19 Sep. 2022)

Emsdetten


----------



## rostlaube (19 Sep. 2022)

Frankfurt am Main


----------



## SteveJ (19 Sep. 2022)

Gera


----------



## frank63 (19 Sep. 2022)

Husum


----------



## Rolli (19 Sep. 2022)

Issum


----------



## frank63 (19 Sep. 2022)

Johannesburg


----------



## Rolli (19 Sep. 2022)

Kiel


----------



## frank63 (19 Sep. 2022)

London


----------



## Rolli (19 Sep. 2022)

Montevideo


----------



## frank63 (19 Sep. 2022)

Nancy


----------



## Rolli (19 Sep. 2022)

Ochtrup


----------



## frank63 (19 Sep. 2022)

Pinneberg


----------



## Max100 (20 Sep. 2022)

Quedlinburg


----------



## frank63 (20 Sep. 2022)

Raleigh


----------



## Brian (20 Sep. 2022)

Soest


----------



## Nastyghost (20 Sep. 2022)

Tallahassee


----------



## Brian (20 Sep. 2022)

Ulm


----------



## Rolli (20 Sep. 2022)

Voerde


----------



## Brian (20 Sep. 2022)

Weimar


----------



## Rolli (20 Sep. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Brian (20 Sep. 2022)

Yorkshire


----------



## Rolli (20 Sep. 2022)

Zürich


----------



## Brian (20 Sep. 2022)

Andernach


----------



## Rolli (20 Sep. 2022)

Belo Horizonte


----------



## Brian (20 Sep. 2022)

Carlsberg


----------



## Rolli (20 Sep. 2022)

Damaskus


----------



## Brian (20 Sep. 2022)

Euskirchen


----------



## Rolli (20 Sep. 2022)

Funchal


----------



## Brian (20 Sep. 2022)

Gammelshausen


----------



## Rolli (20 Sep. 2022)

Houston


----------



## Brian (20 Sep. 2022)

Itzehoe


----------



## Rolli (20 Sep. 2022)

Jerusalem


----------



## Brian (20 Sep. 2022)

Kalkar


----------



## Rolli (20 Sep. 2022)

Laredo


----------



## Brian (20 Sep. 2022)

Minden


----------



## Rolli (20 Sep. 2022)

Nazareth


----------



## Brian (20 Sep. 2022)

Orlando


----------



## Rolli (20 Sep. 2022)

Portland


----------



## Brian (20 Sep. 2022)

Querfurt


----------



## Rolli (20 Sep. 2022)

Rendsburg


----------



## Brian (20 Sep. 2022)

Salzburg


----------



## Rolli (20 Sep. 2022)

Toledo


----------



## Brian (20 Sep. 2022)

Uelzen


----------



## Rolli (20 Sep. 2022)

Venlo


----------



## Brian (20 Sep. 2022)

Warschau


----------



## Rolli (20 Sep. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Brian (20 Sep. 2022)

Ystad


----------



## Rolli (20 Sep. 2022)

Zwolle


----------



## Brian (20 Sep. 2022)

Alpen


----------



## Rolli (20 Sep. 2022)

Baden-Baden


----------



## Brian (20 Sep. 2022)

Coburg


----------



## Rolli (20 Sep. 2022)

Danzig


----------



## Brian (20 Sep. 2022)

Elmau


----------



## Rolli (20 Sep. 2022)

Friaul


----------



## Punisher (20 Sep. 2022)

Gera


----------



## Rolli (20 Sep. 2022)

Halifax


----------



## Marco2 (20 Sep. 2022)

Innsbruck


----------



## Punisher (20 Sep. 2022)

Jülich


----------



## Rolli (20 Sep. 2022)

Katmandu


----------



## Punisher (20 Sep. 2022)

Leipzig


----------



## Rolli (20 Sep. 2022)

Magdeburg


----------



## Punisher (20 Sep. 2022)

Nassau


----------



## Rolli (20 Sep. 2022)

Oberhausen


----------



## Marco2 (20 Sep. 2022)

Passau


----------



## Rolli (20 Sep. 2022)

Quakenbrück.


----------



## Punisher (20 Sep. 2022)

Riga


----------



## Rolli (20 Sep. 2022)

Santiago de Chile


----------



## Punisher (20 Sep. 2022)

Trier


----------



## Rolli (20 Sep. 2022)

Ulm


----------



## Punisher (20 Sep. 2022)

Villingen


----------



## Marco2 (20 Sep. 2022)

Wien


----------



## Nastyghost (20 Sep. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Rolli (20 Sep. 2022)

Ystad


----------



## EmilS (20 Sep. 2022)

Zweibrücken


----------



## Marco2 (20 Sep. 2022)

Aachen


----------



## EmilS (20 Sep. 2022)

Besançon


----------



## Rolli (20 Sep. 2022)

Celle


----------



## SissyMFan (20 Sep. 2022)

Deggendorf


----------



## Rolli (20 Sep. 2022)

Emsdetten


----------



## SissyMFan (20 Sep. 2022)

Fehmarn


----------



## Nastyghost (20 Sep. 2022)

Graz


----------



## SissyMFan (20 Sep. 2022)

Haltingen


----------



## Rolli (20 Sep. 2022)

Iserlohn


----------



## frank63 (20 Sep. 2022)

Jever


----------



## SissyMFan (20 Sep. 2022)

Bad *K*reuznach


----------



## Max100 (21 Sep. 2022)

Leicester


----------



## Punisher58 (21 Sep. 2022)

Münster


----------



## Max100 (21 Sep. 2022)

Nizza


----------



## Marco2 (21 Sep. 2022)

Oslo


----------



## SissyMFan (21 Sep. 2022)

Paitzdorf


----------



## frank63 (21 Sep. 2022)

Quedlinburg


----------



## SissyMFan (21 Sep. 2022)

*R*othenburg ob der Tauber


----------



## Rolli (21 Sep. 2022)

Stockholm


----------



## SissyMFan (21 Sep. 2022)

Triptis


----------



## frank63 (21 Sep. 2022)

Uetersen


----------



## SissyMFan (21 Sep. 2022)

Vaasa


----------



## frank63 (21 Sep. 2022)

Warnemünde


----------



## SissyMFan (21 Sep. 2022)

Xi'an


----------



## frank63 (21 Sep. 2022)

Yokohama


----------



## Rolli (21 Sep. 2022)

Zwickau


----------



## frank63 (21 Sep. 2022)

Aurich


----------



## SissyMFan (21 Sep. 2022)

Bremerhaven


----------



## Rolli (21 Sep. 2022)

Celle


----------



## frank63 (21 Sep. 2022)

Darmstadt


----------



## Rolli (21 Sep. 2022)

Emden


----------



## frank63 (21 Sep. 2022)

Füssen


----------



## Rolli (21 Sep. 2022)

Genf


----------



## frank63 (21 Sep. 2022)

Hankensbüttel


----------



## Rolli (21 Sep. 2022)

Ibbenbüren


----------



## Brian (21 Sep. 2022)

Jakarta


----------



## Rolli (21 Sep. 2022)

Kairo


----------



## frank63 (21 Sep. 2022)

Ludwigshafen


----------



## Rolli (21 Sep. 2022)

Mainz


----------



## Brian (21 Sep. 2022)

Nürnberg


----------



## Rolli (21 Sep. 2022)

Ostende


----------



## Brian (21 Sep. 2022)

Plön


----------



## SissyMFan (21 Sep. 2022)

Quedlinburg


----------



## Rolli (21 Sep. 2022)

Rastatt


----------



## SissyMFan (21 Sep. 2022)

Sangerhausen


----------



## Rolli (21 Sep. 2022)

Tübingen


----------



## SissyMFan (21 Sep. 2022)

Uherské Hradiště


----------



## Brian (21 Sep. 2022)

Vardar


----------



## Rolli (21 Sep. 2022)

Werne


----------



## SissyMFan (21 Sep. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Brian (21 Sep. 2022)

Yokohama


----------



## SissyMFan (21 Sep. 2022)

Zaragoza


----------



## Brian (21 Sep. 2022)

Augsburg


----------



## Rolli (21 Sep. 2022)

Bastia


----------



## SissyMFan (21 Sep. 2022)

Cardiff


----------



## Brian (21 Sep. 2022)

Duisburg


----------



## Rolli (21 Sep. 2022)

Elmshorn


----------



## Brian (21 Sep. 2022)

Flensburg


----------



## SissyMFan (21 Sep. 2022)

Greiz


----------



## Nastyghost (21 Sep. 2022)

Houston


----------



## SissyMFan (21 Sep. 2022)

Interlaken


----------



## Rolli (21 Sep. 2022)

Jülich


----------



## SissyMFan (21 Sep. 2022)

Kaufbeuren


----------



## Brian (21 Sep. 2022)

Landshut


----------



## Rolli (21 Sep. 2022)

Melbourne


----------



## Brian (21 Sep. 2022)

Nauheim


----------



## Cherubini (21 Sep. 2022)

Orlando


----------



## Rolli (21 Sep. 2022)

Portsmouth


----------



## Brian (21 Sep. 2022)

Querfurt


----------



## Rolli (21 Sep. 2022)

Richmond


----------



## Brian (21 Sep. 2022)

Saarlouis


----------



## Rolli (21 Sep. 2022)

Triest


----------



## Brian (21 Sep. 2022)

Uelzen


----------



## Rolli (21 Sep. 2022)

Veracruz


----------



## Brian (21 Sep. 2022)

Würzburg


----------



## Rolli (21 Sep. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Brian (21 Sep. 2022)

Youngstown


----------



## SissyMFan (21 Sep. 2022)

Zeitz


----------



## Rolli (21 Sep. 2022)

Adelaide


----------



## SissyMFan (21 Sep. 2022)

Brisbane


----------



## Brian (21 Sep. 2022)

Charente


----------



## Rolli (21 Sep. 2022)

Darwin


----------



## Brian (21 Sep. 2022)

Eriwan


----------



## SissyMFan (21 Sep. 2022)

Feldkirch


----------



## Brian (21 Sep. 2022)

Geldern


----------



## SissyMFan (21 Sep. 2022)

Heinsberg


----------



## Brian (21 Sep. 2022)

Irsch


----------



## SissyMFan (21 Sep. 2022)

Johanngeorgenstadt


----------



## Brian (21 Sep. 2022)

Kallstadt


----------



## Rolli (21 Sep. 2022)

Lippstadt


----------



## Brian (21 Sep. 2022)

Montabaur


----------



## Rolli (21 Sep. 2022)

Nassau


----------



## Brian (21 Sep. 2022)

Osnabrück


----------



## SissyMFan (21 Sep. 2022)

Potsdam


----------



## Punisher (21 Sep. 2022)

Quebec


----------



## SissyMFan (21 Sep. 2022)

Rochester


----------



## Brian (21 Sep. 2022)

Soest


----------



## Punisher (21 Sep. 2022)

Talin


----------



## Brian (21 Sep. 2022)

Unna


----------



## Punisher (21 Sep. 2022)

Venedig


----------



## SissyMFan (21 Sep. 2022)

Weißwasser


----------



## Brian (21 Sep. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Marco2 (21 Sep. 2022)

Yokohama


----------



## Punisher (21 Sep. 2022)

Zwickau


----------



## EmilS (21 Sep. 2022)

Avila


----------



## Marco2 (21 Sep. 2022)

Berlin


----------



## Nastyghost (21 Sep. 2022)

Cagliari


----------



## Marco2 (21 Sep. 2022)

Düsseldorf


----------



## Rolli (21 Sep. 2022)

Erding


----------



## frank63 (21 Sep. 2022)

Flensburg


----------



## Rolli (21 Sep. 2022)

Graz


----------



## Nastyghost (21 Sep. 2022)

Halifax


----------



## frank63 (21 Sep. 2022)

Itzehoe


----------



## Rolli (21 Sep. 2022)

Jever


----------



## frank63 (21 Sep. 2022)

Kalmar


----------



## Rolli (21 Sep. 2022)

London


----------



## frank63 (21 Sep. 2022)

Malmö


----------



## Rolli (21 Sep. 2022)

Nancy


----------



## frank63 (21 Sep. 2022)

Ostrau


----------



## Rolli (22 Sep. 2022)

Prag


----------



## frank63 (22 Sep. 2022)

Quickborn


----------



## Rolli (22 Sep. 2022)

Riga


----------



## elcattivo0804 (22 Sep. 2022)

Schaffhausen


----------



## Max100 (22 Sep. 2022)

Torgau


----------



## Punisher (22 Sep. 2022)

Ulm


----------



## Max100 (22 Sep. 2022)

Vechta


----------



## Marco2 (22 Sep. 2022)

Wolfsburg


----------



## frank63 (22 Sep. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## EmilS (22 Sep. 2022)

Yaoundé


----------



## frank63 (22 Sep. 2022)

Zagreb


----------



## Rolli (22 Sep. 2022)

Adelaide


----------



## frank63 (22 Sep. 2022)

Barleben


----------



## Nastyghost (22 Sep. 2022)

Brindisi


----------



## Rolli (22 Sep. 2022)

Calais


----------



## Brian (22 Sep. 2022)

Dormagen


----------



## Rolli (22 Sep. 2022)

Eutin


----------



## Brian (22 Sep. 2022)

Fahrenbach


----------



## Rolli (22 Sep. 2022)

Genua


----------



## Brian (22 Sep. 2022)

Helsinki


----------



## Rolli (22 Sep. 2022)

Innsbruck


----------



## Brian (22 Sep. 2022)

Jerusalem


----------



## elcattivo0804 (22 Sep. 2022)

Kassel


----------



## Brian (22 Sep. 2022)

Ludwigshafen


----------



## Punisher (22 Sep. 2022)

Madrid


----------



## Rolli (22 Sep. 2022)

Neapel


----------



## Brian (22 Sep. 2022)

Oberhausen


----------



## Punisher (22 Sep. 2022)

Paris


----------



## Rolli (22 Sep. 2022)

Passau


----------



## EmilS (22 Sep. 2022)

Quedlinburg


----------



## Rolli (22 Sep. 2022)

Regens*burg*


----------



## EmilS (22 Sep. 2022)

Solothurn


----------



## Punisher (22 Sep. 2022)

Tauberbischofsheim


----------



## Nastyghost (22 Sep. 2022)

Udine


----------



## Rolli (22 Sep. 2022)

Vaduz


----------



## frank63 (22 Sep. 2022)

Wilhelmshaven


----------



## elcattivo0804 (22 Sep. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Max100 (23 Sep. 2022)

Yorkshire


----------



## frank63 (23 Sep. 2022)

Zürich


----------



## EmilS (23 Sep. 2022)

Aranjuez


----------



## frank63 (23 Sep. 2022)

Birmingham


----------



## Brian (23 Sep. 2022)

Charkiw


----------



## frank63 (23 Sep. 2022)

Delmenhorst


----------



## Brian (23 Sep. 2022)

Elmshorn


----------



## Rolli (23 Sep. 2022)

Fulda


----------



## Brian (23 Sep. 2022)

Greifswald


----------



## Rolli (23 Sep. 2022)

Hanau


----------



## Brian (23 Sep. 2022)

Isenburg


----------



## elcattivo0804 (23 Sep. 2022)

Jerusalem


----------



## Rolli (23 Sep. 2022)

Koblenz


----------



## elcattivo0804 (23 Sep. 2022)

Leverkusen


----------



## Rolli (23 Sep. 2022)

Miami


----------



## Brian (23 Sep. 2022)

Nettetal


----------



## Rolli (23 Sep. 2022)

Oslo


----------



## EmilS (23 Sep. 2022)

Prag


----------



## Rolli (23 Sep. 2022)

Quito


----------



## Marco2 (23 Sep. 2022)

Regensburg


----------



## Rolli (23 Sep. 2022)

Saarbrücken


----------



## Marco2 (23 Sep. 2022)

Turin


----------



## Rolli (23 Sep. 2022)

Udine


----------



## Marco2 (23 Sep. 2022)

Völklingen


----------



## Rolli (23 Sep. 2022)

Waiblingen


----------



## Marco2 (23 Sep. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Rolli (23 Sep. 2022)

Ystad


----------



## Marco2 (23 Sep. 2022)

Zürich


----------



## Rolli (23 Sep. 2022)

Austin


----------



## Gruga (23 Sep. 2022)

Brüssel


----------



## Cherubini (23 Sep. 2022)

Cuxhaven


----------



## Gruga (23 Sep. 2022)

Dortmund


----------



## rostlaube (23 Sep. 2022)

Eisleben


----------



## Rolli (23 Sep. 2022)

Frankfurt


----------



## rostlaube (23 Sep. 2022)

Georgetown


----------



## Rolli (23 Sep. 2022)

Hannover


----------



## frank63 (23 Sep. 2022)

Ilsenburg


----------



## Cherubini (23 Sep. 2022)

Jena


----------



## frank63 (23 Sep. 2022)

Kappeln


----------



## Max100 (24 Sep. 2022)

Leverkusen


----------



## Marco2 (24 Sep. 2022)

Minden


----------



## Max100 (24 Sep. 2022)

Nienburg


----------



## Marco2 (24 Sep. 2022)

Oberhausen


----------



## Rolli (24 Sep. 2022)

Paris


----------



## Marco2 (24 Sep. 2022)

Quedlinburg


----------



## Rolli (24 Sep. 2022)

Ratzeburg


----------



## frank63 (24 Sep. 2022)

Soltau


----------



## Rolli (24 Sep. 2022)

Tunis


----------



## frank63 (24 Sep. 2022)

Uetersen


----------



## Rolli (24 Sep. 2022)

Veldenz


----------



## frank63 (24 Sep. 2022)

Warschau


----------



## EmilS (24 Sep. 2022)

Xilin Hot


----------



## Brian (24 Sep. 2022)

Yonne


----------



## Rolli (24 Sep. 2022)

Zons


----------



## Brian (24 Sep. 2022)

*Addis Abeba *​


----------



## Rolli (24 Sep. 2022)

Brüssel


----------



## Brian (24 Sep. 2022)

Charkiw


----------



## Rolli (24 Sep. 2022)

Donezk


----------



## Brian (24 Sep. 2022)

Edam


----------



## Rolli (24 Sep. 2022)

Funchal


----------



## Brian (24 Sep. 2022)

Gummersbach


----------



## Punisher (24 Sep. 2022)

Hamburg


----------



## Brian (24 Sep. 2022)

Iserlohn


----------



## Punisher (24 Sep. 2022)

Jena


----------



## Brian (24 Sep. 2022)

Klagenfurt


----------



## Punisher (24 Sep. 2022)

Leipzig


----------



## Brian (24 Sep. 2022)

Minsk


----------



## Punisher (24 Sep. 2022)

Niederzissen


----------



## Brian (24 Sep. 2022)

Oldenburg


----------



## Punisher (24 Sep. 2022)

Potsdam


----------



## Brian (24 Sep. 2022)

Quiberon


----------



## Punisher (24 Sep. 2022)

Ravensburg


----------



## Brian (24 Sep. 2022)

Solingen


----------



## Punisher (24 Sep. 2022)

Tübingen


----------



## Brian (24 Sep. 2022)

Unna


----------



## Punisher (24 Sep. 2022)

Villingen


----------



## Brian (24 Sep. 2022)

Werl


----------



## Punisher (24 Sep. 2022)

Xianyang


----------



## Brian (24 Sep. 2022)

Youngstown


----------



## Punisher (24 Sep. 2022)

Zwickau


----------



## Brian (24 Sep. 2022)

Amsterdam


----------



## Punisher (24 Sep. 2022)

Berlin


----------



## Brian (24 Sep. 2022)

Coburg


----------



## Punisher (24 Sep. 2022)

Dettmold


----------



## Brian (24 Sep. 2022)

Eriwan


----------



## Punisher (24 Sep. 2022)

Friedrichshafen


----------



## Brian (24 Sep. 2022)

Gladbeck


----------



## Punisher (24 Sep. 2022)

Hannover


----------



## Brian (24 Sep. 2022)

Ingoldstadt


----------



## Punisher (24 Sep. 2022)

Jülich


----------



## Brian (24 Sep. 2022)

Koppenhagen


----------



## Punisher (24 Sep. 2022)

Luxembourg


----------



## Brian (24 Sep. 2022)

München


----------



## Punisher (24 Sep. 2022)

Nassau


----------



## Brian (24 Sep. 2022)

Oldesloe


----------



## Punisher (24 Sep. 2022)

Passau


----------



## Brian (24 Sep. 2022)

Quickborn


----------



## Punisher (24 Sep. 2022)

Regensburg


----------



## Brian (24 Sep. 2022)

Soest


----------



## Punisher (24 Sep. 2022)

Trier


----------



## Brian (24 Sep. 2022)

Uchte


----------



## Punisher (24 Sep. 2022)

Venedig


----------



## Brian (24 Sep. 2022)

Wien


----------



## Punisher (24 Sep. 2022)

Xianyang


----------



## frank63 (24 Sep. 2022)

Yokohama


----------



## Punisher (24 Sep. 2022)

Zwickau


----------



## frank63 (24 Sep. 2022)

Aachen


----------



## Brian (24 Sep. 2022)

Bratislava ( Ich mach mal richtig weiter )


----------



## frank63 (24 Sep. 2022)

Cottbus


----------



## Brian (24 Sep. 2022)

Dorsten


----------



## frank63 (24 Sep. 2022)

Ellerbek


----------



## rostlaube (24 Sep. 2022)

Fontainebleau


----------



## EmilS (24 Sep. 2022)

Genf


----------



## frank63 (24 Sep. 2022)

Hennef


----------



## rostlaube (24 Sep. 2022)

Itzehoe


----------



## Rolli (24 Sep. 2022)

Jerusalem


----------



## frank63 (24 Sep. 2022)

Kairo


----------



## Rolli (24 Sep. 2022)

Limburg


----------



## frank63 (24 Sep. 2022)

Monza


----------



## rostlaube (24 Sep. 2022)

Neuburg an der Donau (da habe ich meine Grundausbildung bei der Bundeswehr begonnen... schön aber hart war die Zeit)


----------



## frank63 (24 Sep. 2022)

Osnabrück


----------



## rostlaube (24 Sep. 2022)

Paris


----------



## frank63 (24 Sep. 2022)

Quickborn


----------



## rostlaube (24 Sep. 2022)

Radolfzell


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2022)

Salzburg


----------



## rostlaube (25 Sep. 2022)

Tübingen


----------



## Marco2 (25 Sep. 2022)

Ulm


----------



## Max100 (25 Sep. 2022)

Venlo


----------



## Cherubini (25 Sep. 2022)

Waterloo


----------



## Punisher (25 Sep. 2022)

Xianyang


----------



## frank63 (25 Sep. 2022)

Yokohama


----------



## EmilS (25 Sep. 2022)

Zagreb


----------



## frank63 (25 Sep. 2022)

Alkmaar


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2022)

Brisbane


----------



## frank63 (25 Sep. 2022)

Chicago


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2022)

Detroit


----------



## Punisher (25 Sep. 2022)

Erlangen


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2022)

Friaul


----------



## frank63 (25 Sep. 2022)

Göttingen


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2022)

Halifax


----------



## frank63 (25 Sep. 2022)

Inzell


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2022)

Jülich


----------



## Punisher (25 Sep. 2022)

Köln


----------



## frank63 (25 Sep. 2022)

Langenhagen


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2022)

Manila


----------



## Brian (25 Sep. 2022)

Nettetal


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2022)

Oslo


----------



## frank63 (25 Sep. 2022)

Paris


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2022)

Quito


----------



## Brian (25 Sep. 2022)

Remagen


----------



## Punisher (25 Sep. 2022)

Stuttgart


----------



## Brian (25 Sep. 2022)

Trier


----------



## Punisher (25 Sep. 2022)

Ulm


----------



## Brian (25 Sep. 2022)

Viersen


----------



## Punisher (25 Sep. 2022)

Wismar


----------



## Brian (25 Sep. 2022)

Xintai


----------



## frank63 (25 Sep. 2022)

Yokohama


----------



## Punisher (25 Sep. 2022)

Zwickau


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2022)

Acapulco


----------



## Punisher (25 Sep. 2022)

Berlin


----------



## Brian (25 Sep. 2022)

Coburg


----------



## frank63 (25 Sep. 2022)

Dardesheim


----------



## Brian (25 Sep. 2022)

Erfurt


----------



## rostlaube (25 Sep. 2022)

Freising


----------



## Brian (25 Sep. 2022)

Göttingen


----------



## frank63 (25 Sep. 2022)

Holzminden


----------



## Brian (25 Sep. 2022)

Inzlingen


----------



## frank63 (25 Sep. 2022)

Jade


----------



## Brian (25 Sep. 2022)

Kalkofen


----------



## rostlaube (25 Sep. 2022)

Lüneburg


----------



## frank63 (25 Sep. 2022)

Meinerzhagen


----------



## Brian (25 Sep. 2022)

Niedermohr


----------



## rostlaube (25 Sep. 2022)

Ontario


----------



## frank63 (25 Sep. 2022)

Passau


----------



## Punisher (25 Sep. 2022)

Quedlinburg


----------



## hanskasper (25 Sep. 2022)

Rednitzhembach


----------



## Punisher (25 Sep. 2022)

Saarlouis


----------



## frank63 (25 Sep. 2022)

Triest


----------



## Punisher (25 Sep. 2022)

Ulm


----------



## frank63 (25 Sep. 2022)

Venedig


----------



## hanskasper (25 Sep. 2022)

Wien


----------



## Brian (25 Sep. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## EmilS (25 Sep. 2022)

Yvoire


----------



## hanskasper (25 Sep. 2022)

Zabrze


----------



## frank63 (25 Sep. 2022)

Austin


----------



## hanskasper (25 Sep. 2022)

Brisbane


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2022)

Celle


----------



## hanskasper (25 Sep. 2022)

Detroit


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2022)

Eriwan


----------



## hanskasper (25 Sep. 2022)

Ferrara


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2022)

Genk


----------



## Punisher (25 Sep. 2022)

Hilden


----------



## hanskasper (25 Sep. 2022)

Inhambane


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2022)

Jülich


----------



## hanskasper (25 Sep. 2022)

Kairo


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2022)

Leipzig


----------



## hanskasper (25 Sep. 2022)

Mogadischu


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2022)

Neumünster


----------



## hanskasper (25 Sep. 2022)

Obernzenn


----------



## EmilS (25 Sep. 2022)

Plön


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2022)

Quito


----------



## Punisher (25 Sep. 2022)

Reims


----------



## SteveJ (25 Sep. 2022)

Saarbrücken


----------



## Punisher (25 Sep. 2022)

Tübingen


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2022)

Ulan-Bator


----------



## Marco2 (26 Sep. 2022)

Verden


----------



## Max100 (26 Sep. 2022)

Weimar


----------



## Marco2 (26 Sep. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## frank63 (26 Sep. 2022)

Yokohama


----------



## EmilS (26 Sep. 2022)

Zug


----------



## frank63 (26 Sep. 2022)

Augsburg


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2022)

Brasilia


----------



## frank63 (26 Sep. 2022)

Celle


----------



## Brian (26 Sep. 2022)

Detmold


----------



## frank63 (26 Sep. 2022)

Eystrup


----------



## EmilS (26 Sep. 2022)

Fes


----------



## Brian (26 Sep. 2022)

Göttingen


----------



## EmilS (26 Sep. 2022)

Hanoi


----------



## Brian (26 Sep. 2022)

Istanbul


----------



## rostlaube (26 Sep. 2022)

Jerusalem


----------



## Brian (26 Sep. 2022)

Kinshasa


----------



## rostlaube (26 Sep. 2022)

Luxemburg


----------



## Brian (26 Sep. 2022)

Magdeburg


----------



## Punisher (26 Sep. 2022)

Neumagen


----------



## Brian (26 Sep. 2022)

Ottawa


----------



## Punisher (26 Sep. 2022)

Paris


----------



## Brian (26 Sep. 2022)

Quiberon


----------



## Punisher (26 Sep. 2022)

Ravensburg


----------



## Brian (26 Sep. 2022)

Stetin


----------



## Punisher (26 Sep. 2022)

Tuttlingen


----------



## Brian (26 Sep. 2022)

Ulm


----------



## Punisher (26 Sep. 2022)

Venedig


----------



## Brian (26 Sep. 2022)

Waake


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Punisher (26 Sep. 2022)

Youngtown


----------



## EmilS (26 Sep. 2022)

Zaragoza


----------



## Austin (26 Sep. 2022)

Aalborg


----------



## SteveJ (26 Sep. 2022)

Baden-Baden


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2022)

Celle


----------



## Austin (26 Sep. 2022)

Diepholz


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2022)

Edingburgh


----------



## Austin (26 Sep. 2022)

Freiburg


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2022)

Glasgow


----------



## Austin (26 Sep. 2022)

Hameln


----------



## rostlaube (26 Sep. 2022)

Itzehoe


----------



## Austin (26 Sep. 2022)

Jekaterinburg


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2022)

Kapstadt


----------



## Marco2 (26 Sep. 2022)

Leverkusen


----------



## Rolli (26 Sep. 2022)

Managua


----------



## Austin (26 Sep. 2022)

Neapel


----------



## frank63 (26 Sep. 2022)

Orlando


----------



## Austin (26 Sep. 2022)

Portland


----------



## Rolli (27 Sep. 2022)

Quito


----------



## Max100 (27 Sep. 2022)

Rudolstadt


----------



## Punisher (27 Sep. 2022)

Sindelfingen


----------



## Marco2 (27 Sep. 2022)

Turin


----------



## Max100 (27 Sep. 2022)

Ulm


----------



## Marco2 (27 Sep. 2022)

Venedig


----------



## frank63 (27 Sep. 2022)

Wien


----------



## EmilS (27 Sep. 2022)

Xangongo


----------



## frank63 (27 Sep. 2022)

Yokohama


----------



## Brian (27 Sep. 2022)

Zagreb


----------



## frank63 (27 Sep. 2022)

Auxerre


----------



## Brian (27 Sep. 2022)

Brünn


----------



## Punisher (27 Sep. 2022)

Cochem


----------



## frank63 (27 Sep. 2022)

Damaskus


----------



## Punisher (27 Sep. 2022)

Eschweiler


----------



## Brian (27 Sep. 2022)

Flensburg


----------



## Punisher (27 Sep. 2022)

Gustavsburg


----------



## frank63 (27 Sep. 2022)

Hankensbüttel


----------



## Brian (27 Sep. 2022)

Irlbach


----------



## Punisher (27 Sep. 2022)

Jena


----------



## Brian (27 Sep. 2022)

Kalefeld


----------



## Punisher (27 Sep. 2022)

Lingen


----------



## Brian (27 Sep. 2022)

Morbach


----------



## Punisher (27 Sep. 2022)

Neustadt


----------



## Brian (27 Sep. 2022)

Olderup


----------



## Punisher (27 Sep. 2022)

Paris


----------



## Brian (27 Sep. 2022)

Querfurt


----------



## Rolli (27 Sep. 2022)

Rio de la Plata


----------



## Brian (27 Sep. 2022)

Speyer


----------



## Rolli (27 Sep. 2022)

Taipeh


----------



## Brian (27 Sep. 2022)

Uppsala


----------



## Punisher (27 Sep. 2022)

Villingen


----------



## Brian (27 Sep. 2022)

Weinbach


----------



## Rolli (27 Sep. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## EmilS (27 Sep. 2022)

Ypern


----------



## Rolli (27 Sep. 2022)

Zwolle


----------



## rostlaube (27 Sep. 2022)

Aachen


----------



## Rolli (27 Sep. 2022)

Belize


----------



## tzdon (27 Sep. 2022)

Cincinatti


----------



## Rolli (27 Sep. 2022)

Dünkirchen


----------



## EmilS (27 Sep. 2022)

Erfoud


----------



## Spedy (27 Sep. 2022)

Frankenau


----------



## Rolli (27 Sep. 2022)

Grenoble


----------



## tzdon (27 Sep. 2022)

Hannover


----------



## rostlaube (27 Sep. 2022)

Istanbul


----------



## frank63 (27 Sep. 2022)

Jork


----------



## Rolli (28 Sep. 2022)

Kobe


----------



## Marco2 (28 Sep. 2022)

Ludwigshafen


----------



## Max100 (28 Sep. 2022)

Manchester


----------



## Punisher (28 Sep. 2022)

Neustadt


----------



## Marco2 (28 Sep. 2022)

Oslo


----------



## Punisher (28 Sep. 2022)

Petersburg


----------



## frank63 (28 Sep. 2022)

Quito


----------



## EmilS (28 Sep. 2022)

Rodez


----------



## frank63 (28 Sep. 2022)

Santander


----------



## Brian (28 Sep. 2022)

Tokio


----------



## rostlaube (28 Sep. 2022)

Ulm


----------



## Brian (28 Sep. 2022)

Voerde


----------



## Marco2 (28 Sep. 2022)

Wolfsburg


----------



## Brian (28 Sep. 2022)

Xianyang


----------



## Marco2 (28 Sep. 2022)

Yokohama


----------



## rostlaube (28 Sep. 2022)

Zürich


----------



## EmilS (28 Sep. 2022)

Algier


----------



## Brian (28 Sep. 2022)

Brünn


----------



## EmilS (28 Sep. 2022)

Casablanca


----------



## Brian (28 Sep. 2022)

Dabakow


----------



## EmilS (28 Sep. 2022)

Emsdetten


----------



## Rolli (28 Sep. 2022)

Friedrichshafen


----------



## rostlaube (28 Sep. 2022)

Glött


----------



## EmilS (28 Sep. 2022)

Helsinki


----------



## Rolli (28 Sep. 2022)

Ibbenbüren


----------



## Punisher (28 Sep. 2022)

Jena


----------



## frank63 (28 Sep. 2022)

Koblenz


----------



## rostlaube (29 Sep. 2022)

Le Mans


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2022)

Monte Carlo


----------



## Marco2 (29 Sep. 2022)

Nürnberg


----------



## Cherubini (29 Sep. 2022)

Oldenburg


----------



## Max100 (29 Sep. 2022)

Pfullendorf


----------



## Punisher (29 Sep. 2022)

Quickborn


----------



## Max100 (29 Sep. 2022)

Regensburg


----------



## Marco2 (29 Sep. 2022)

Saarbrücken


----------



## frank63 (29 Sep. 2022)

Troisdorf


----------



## EmilS (29 Sep. 2022)

Ulaanbaatar (Ulan Bator)


----------



## frank63 (29 Sep. 2022)

Viersen


----------



## Brian (29 Sep. 2022)

Wachtberg


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## frank63 (29 Sep. 2022)

Yokohama


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2022)

Zürich


----------



## Brian (29 Sep. 2022)

Anger


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2022)

Brünn


----------



## Brian (29 Sep. 2022)

Cremlingen


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2022)

Dijon


----------



## Brian (29 Sep. 2022)

Eisfeld


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2022)

Füssen


----------



## Brian (29 Sep. 2022)

Glaubitz


----------



## frank63 (29 Sep. 2022)

Husum


----------



## Brian (29 Sep. 2022)

Irndorf


----------



## EmilS (29 Sep. 2022)

Jerez de la Frontera


----------



## rostlaube (29 Sep. 2022)

Kairo


----------



## Brian (29 Sep. 2022)

Lindau


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2022)

Medellin


----------



## Punisher (29 Sep. 2022)

Nassau


----------



## rostlaube (29 Sep. 2022)

Osnabrück


----------



## Marco2 (29 Sep. 2022)

Passau


----------



## EmilS (29 Sep. 2022)

Quickborn


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2022)

Rödinghausen


----------



## hoppel4711 (29 Sep. 2022)

St.Moritz


----------



## Punisher (29 Sep. 2022)

Tuttlingen


----------



## Marco2 (29 Sep. 2022)

Ulm


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2022)

Völklingen


----------



## Marco2 (29 Sep. 2022)

Wiesbaden


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2022)

Xinbin


----------



## Marco2 (29 Sep. 2022)

Yokohama


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2022)

Zwickau


----------



## Marco2 (29 Sep. 2022)

Aachen


----------



## Punisher (29 Sep. 2022)

Bregenz


----------



## Marco2 (29 Sep. 2022)

Celle


----------



## Punisher (29 Sep. 2022)

Dernbach


----------



## Marco2 (29 Sep. 2022)

Essen


----------



## Punisher (29 Sep. 2022)

Freising


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2022)

Granada


----------



## Marco2 (29 Sep. 2022)

Hamburg


----------



## EmilS (29 Sep. 2022)

Isla Cristina


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2022)

Johannisburg


----------



## Punisher (29 Sep. 2022)

Köln


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2022)

Lübeck


----------



## rostlaube (29 Sep. 2022)

Mainz


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2022)

Nagoya


----------



## EmilS (29 Sep. 2022)

Ouagadougou


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2022)

Panama City


----------



## frank63 (29 Sep. 2022)

Quickborn


----------



## Rolli (30 Sep. 2022)

Ravenna


----------



## rostlaube (30 Sep. 2022)

Sindelfingen


----------



## Marco2 (30 Sep. 2022)

Turin


----------



## Max100 (30 Sep. 2022)

Ulan Bator


----------



## frank63 (30 Sep. 2022)

Vicenza


----------



## EmilS (30 Sep. 2022)

Wangen


----------



## frank63 (30 Sep. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## EmilS (30 Sep. 2022)

Abidjan


----------



## Brian (30 Sep. 2022)

Bergfeld


----------



## Punisher (30 Sep. 2022)

Chemnitz


----------



## Brian (30 Sep. 2022)

Deuselbach


----------



## Punisher (30 Sep. 2022)

Erlangen


----------



## Brian (30 Sep. 2022)

Flöthe


----------



## Punisher (30 Sep. 2022)

Gera


----------



## Brian (30 Sep. 2022)

Hohenau


----------



## Rolli (30 Sep. 2022)

Isselburg


----------



## Cherubini (30 Sep. 2022)

Jülich


----------



## Rolli (30 Sep. 2022)

Kinshasa


----------



## Brian (30 Sep. 2022)

Limburg


----------



## Rolli (30 Sep. 2022)

Malmö


----------



## Brian (30 Sep. 2022)

Nairobi


----------



## Rolli (30 Sep. 2022)

Offenbach


----------



## Brian (30 Sep. 2022)

Pinneberg


----------



## Rolli (30 Sep. 2022)

Quickborn


----------



## EmilS (30 Sep. 2022)

Ronda


----------



## Rolli (30 Sep. 2022)

Santiago de Chile


----------



## EmilS (30 Sep. 2022)

Tlemcen


----------



## Rolli (30 Sep. 2022)

Uerdingen


----------



## Max100 (1 Okt. 2022)

Versmold


----------



## Marco2 (1 Okt. 2022)

Wien


----------



## Max100 (1 Okt. 2022)

Xining


----------



## Punisher (1 Okt. 2022)

Youngtown


----------



## Rolli (1 Okt. 2022)

Zons


----------



## Punisher (1 Okt. 2022)

Ahrweiler


----------



## Rolli (1 Okt. 2022)

Bergamo


----------



## frank63 (1 Okt. 2022)

Chicago


----------



## Rolli (1 Okt. 2022)

Dschidda


----------



## frank63 (1 Okt. 2022)

Eschede


----------



## Rolli (1 Okt. 2022)

Flensburg


----------



## frank63 (1 Okt. 2022)

Göteborg


----------



## Rolli (1 Okt. 2022)

Helsinki


----------



## frank63 (1 Okt. 2022)

Innsbruck


----------



## Punisher (1 Okt. 2022)

Jülich


----------



## EmilS (1 Okt. 2022)

Kursk


----------



## frank63 (1 Okt. 2022)

Leine*felde*


----------



## Punisher (1 Okt. 2022)

München


----------



## EmilS (1 Okt. 2022)

Niamey


----------



## Rolli (1 Okt. 2022)

Ochtrup


----------



## Punisher (1 Okt. 2022)

Paris


----------



## Brian (1 Okt. 2022)

Quendorf


----------



## Punisher (1 Okt. 2022)

Riga


----------



## Brian (1 Okt. 2022)

Saarlouis


----------



## Punisher (1 Okt. 2022)

Tübingen


----------



## Brian (1 Okt. 2022)

Unnau


----------



## Punisher (1 Okt. 2022)

Venedig


----------



## Brian (1 Okt. 2022)

Wildsteig


----------



## Punisher (1 Okt. 2022)

Xiangtan


----------



## Brian (1 Okt. 2022)

Yaoundé


----------



## Punisher (1 Okt. 2022)

Zweibrücken


----------



## Brian (1 Okt. 2022)

Almdorf


----------



## Punisher (1 Okt. 2022)

Binz


----------



## Brian (1 Okt. 2022)

Clausen


----------



## Punisher (1 Okt. 2022)

Donaueschingen


----------



## Austin (1 Okt. 2022)

Exeter


----------



## Brian (1 Okt. 2022)

Fuhse


----------



## Punisher (1 Okt. 2022)

Großgerau


----------



## Austin (1 Okt. 2022)

Hagen


----------



## Brian (1 Okt. 2022)

Imsbach


----------



## Punisher (1 Okt. 2022)

Juneau


----------



## tzdon (1 Okt. 2022)

Kaiserslautern


----------



## Punisher (1 Okt. 2022)

Linz


----------



## EmilS (1 Okt. 2022)

Montevideo


----------



## frank63 (1 Okt. 2022)

Nürnberg


----------



## Punisher (1 Okt. 2022)

Oldenburg


----------



## frank63 (1 Okt. 2022)

Pittsburgh


----------



## Punisher (1 Okt. 2022)

Quebec


----------



## frank63 (1 Okt. 2022)

Rosenheim


----------



## Punisher (1 Okt. 2022)

Saarbrücken


----------



## frank63 (1 Okt. 2022)

Toledo


----------



## Punisher (1 Okt. 2022)

Ulm


----------



## frank63 (1 Okt. 2022)

Viersen


----------



## Punisher (1 Okt. 2022)

Wien


----------



## frank63 (1 Okt. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Punisher (1 Okt. 2022)

Youngtown


----------



## EmilS (1 Okt. 2022)

Zandvoort


----------



## tzdon (1 Okt. 2022)

Austin


----------



## Punisher (1 Okt. 2022)

Berlin


----------



## frank63 (1 Okt. 2022)

Calgary


----------



## Punisher (1 Okt. 2022)

Darwin


----------



## frank63 (1 Okt. 2022)

Erfurt


----------



## Punisher (1 Okt. 2022)

Freiburg


----------



## Nastyghost (1 Okt. 2022)

Genf


----------



## frank63 (1 Okt. 2022)

Höxter


----------



## tzdon (1 Okt. 2022)

Punisher schrieb:


> Oldenburg


meine Heimat 


Illinois


----------



## Marco2 (2 Okt. 2022)

Jerusalem


----------



## frank63 (2 Okt. 2022)

Kiel


----------



## Max100 (2 Okt. 2022)

Ludwigslust


----------



## frank63 (2 Okt. 2022)

Madrid


----------



## Max100 (2 Okt. 2022)

Nottingham


----------



## EmilS (2 Okt. 2022)

Obidos


----------



## Rolli (2 Okt. 2022)

Pirmasens


----------



## Punisher (2 Okt. 2022)

Quedlinburg


----------



## frank63 (2 Okt. 2022)

Raleigh


----------



## Punisher (2 Okt. 2022)

Singen


----------



## frank63 (2 Okt. 2022)

Trelleborg


----------



## Punisher (2 Okt. 2022)

Ulm


----------



## Rolli (2 Okt. 2022)

Vechta


----------



## frank63 (2 Okt. 2022)

Warnemünde


----------



## Brian (2 Okt. 2022)

Xianyang


----------



## frank63 (2 Okt. 2022)

Yokohama


----------



## Brian (2 Okt. 2022)

Zaberfeld


----------



## frank63 (2 Okt. 2022)

Alfeld


----------



## Punisher (2 Okt. 2022)

Bayrischzell


----------



## Brian (2 Okt. 2022)

Cursdorf


----------



## Punisher (2 Okt. 2022)

Dinslaken


----------



## Brian (2 Okt. 2022)

Eppendorf


----------



## Punisher (2 Okt. 2022)

Fürth


----------



## Brian (2 Okt. 2022)

Glees


----------



## Punisher (2 Okt. 2022)

Hilden


----------



## Brian (2 Okt. 2022)

Idenheim


----------



## Punisher (2 Okt. 2022)

Jena


----------



## Brian (2 Okt. 2022)

Kalbach


----------



## Punisher (2 Okt. 2022)

Ludwigshafen


----------



## Brian (2 Okt. 2022)

Meiningen


----------



## Punisher (2 Okt. 2022)

Neumagen


----------



## Brian (2 Okt. 2022)

Oppach


----------



## Punisher (2 Okt. 2022)

Pasing


----------



## Brian (2 Okt. 2022)

Quarnstedt.


----------



## Punisher (2 Okt. 2022)

Ravensburg


----------



## Brian (2 Okt. 2022)

Speichersdorf


----------



## Punisher (2 Okt. 2022)

Trier


----------



## Brian (2 Okt. 2022)

Urleben


----------



## Punisher (2 Okt. 2022)

Venedig


----------



## Brian (2 Okt. 2022)

Wildenfels


----------



## frank63 (2 Okt. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Brian (2 Okt. 2022)

Yaoundé


----------



## frank63 (2 Okt. 2022)

Zagreb


----------



## Brian (2 Okt. 2022)

Adelberg


----------



## frank63 (2 Okt. 2022)

Bergen


----------



## Brian (2 Okt. 2022)

Cloppenburg


----------



## Punisher (2 Okt. 2022)

Detmold


----------



## Brian (2 Okt. 2022)

Eppendorf


----------



## Punisher (2 Okt. 2022)

Freising


----------



## Brian (2 Okt. 2022)

Glaubitz


----------



## Punisher (2 Okt. 2022)

Hamburg


----------



## Brian (2 Okt. 2022)

Inzlingen


----------



## Punisher (2 Okt. 2022)

Jülich


----------



## Brian (2 Okt. 2022)

Kadenbach


----------



## frank63 (2 Okt. 2022)

Lüneburg


----------



## Brian (2 Okt. 2022)

Meißenheim


----------



## Punisher (2 Okt. 2022)

Neckargmünd


----------



## frank63 (2 Okt. 2022)

Ottenstein


----------



## Punisher (2 Okt. 2022)

Paris


----------



## frank63 (2 Okt. 2022)

Quedlinburg


----------



## maddog (2 Okt. 2022)

Rheinberg


----------



## Punisher (2 Okt. 2022)

Sindelfingen


----------



## frank63 (2 Okt. 2022)

Troyes


----------



## Punisher (2 Okt. 2022)

Ulm


----------



## Brian (2 Okt. 2022)

Vielbach


----------



## Punisher (2 Okt. 2022)

Wiesbaden


----------



## Brian (2 Okt. 2022)

Xiangtan


----------



## Nastyghost (2 Okt. 2022)

Yverdon


----------



## EmilS (2 Okt. 2022)

Zwolle


----------



## SteveJ (2 Okt. 2022)

Antwerpen


----------



## EmilS (2 Okt. 2022)

Boulogne


----------



## frank63 (2 Okt. 2022)

Celle


----------



## EmilS (2 Okt. 2022)

Dakkar


----------



## EmilS (2 Okt. 2022)

Entebbe


----------



## Marco2 (2 Okt. 2022)

Frankfurt


----------



## EmilS (2 Okt. 2022)

Girona


----------



## Marco2 (2 Okt. 2022)

Hamburg


----------



## Austin (2 Okt. 2022)

Ibbenbüren


----------



## Rolli (2 Okt. 2022)

Jakarta


----------



## Marco2 (2 Okt. 2022)

Kassel


----------



## Austin (2 Okt. 2022)

Lingen


----------



## Marco2 (2 Okt. 2022)

Minden


----------



## SteveJ (2 Okt. 2022)

Nördlingen


----------



## Marco2 (2 Okt. 2022)

Oberhausen


----------



## Punisher (2 Okt. 2022)

Paderborn


----------



## Marco2 (2 Okt. 2022)

Quakenbrück


----------



## SteveJ (2 Okt. 2022)

Rostock


----------



## frank63 (2 Okt. 2022)

Stendal


----------



## Rolli (3 Okt. 2022)

Toulouse


----------



## Marco2 (3 Okt. 2022)

Ulm


----------



## Max100 (3 Okt. 2022)

Villach


----------



## Rolli (3 Okt. 2022)

Windhuk


----------



## frank63 (3 Okt. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## EmilS (3 Okt. 2022)

Yamoussoukro


----------



## frank63 (3 Okt. 2022)

Zarrentin


----------



## Punisher (3 Okt. 2022)

Ansbach


----------



## frank63 (3 Okt. 2022)

Baltimore


----------



## EmilS (3 Okt. 2022)

Ciudad Real


----------



## Brian (3 Okt. 2022)

Dachsbach.


----------



## frank63 (3 Okt. 2022)

Einbeck


----------



## Punisher (3 Okt. 2022)

Fürth


----------



## EmilS (3 Okt. 2022)

Granada


----------



## frank63 (3 Okt. 2022)

Hoya


----------



## Westerwaelder_Junge (3 Okt. 2022)

Iserlohn


----------



## Brian (3 Okt. 2022)

Jachenau.


----------



## Punisher (3 Okt. 2022)

Klagenfurt


----------



## Brian (3 Okt. 2022)

Lüneburg


----------



## Nastyghost (3 Okt. 2022)

Montreal


----------



## Brian (3 Okt. 2022)

Niedernhausen


----------



## Punisher (3 Okt. 2022)

Oschersleben


----------



## Brian (3 Okt. 2022)

Postmünster


----------



## Punisher (3 Okt. 2022)

Quebec


----------



## Brian (3 Okt. 2022)

Ramberg


----------



## frank63 (3 Okt. 2022)

Schwarmstedt


----------



## Brian (3 Okt. 2022)

Travenbrück


----------



## frank63 (3 Okt. 2022)

Uetersen


----------



## Brian (3 Okt. 2022)

Vechta


----------



## Punisher (3 Okt. 2022)

Wernigerode


----------



## Brian (3 Okt. 2022)

Xining


----------



## frank63 (3 Okt. 2022)

Yokohama


----------



## Punisher (3 Okt. 2022)

Zwickau


----------



## Brian (3 Okt. 2022)

Anhausen


----------



## Punisher (3 Okt. 2022)

Basel


----------



## Brian (3 Okt. 2022)

Calau


----------



## Punisher (3 Okt. 2022)

Dünkirchen


----------



## Brian (3 Okt. 2022)

Eppendorf


----------



## Punisher (3 Okt. 2022)

Feldafing


----------



## Brian (3 Okt. 2022)

Gamlen


----------



## frank63 (3 Okt. 2022)

Heidenheim


----------



## Punisher (3 Okt. 2022)

Idstein


----------



## Brian (3 Okt. 2022)

Jülich


----------



## Punisher (3 Okt. 2022)

Köln


----------



## Brian (3 Okt. 2022)

Lehrte


----------



## Punisher (3 Okt. 2022)

Magdeburg


----------



## EmilS (3 Okt. 2022)

Nordenhamm


----------



## frank63 (3 Okt. 2022)

Osnabrück


----------



## Brian (3 Okt. 2022)

Postau


----------



## EmilS (3 Okt. 2022)

Quimper


----------



## Punisher (3 Okt. 2022)

Riga


----------



## frank63 (3 Okt. 2022)

Sarajewo


----------



## Punisher (3 Okt. 2022)

Talin


----------



## Brian (3 Okt. 2022)

Utzerath


----------



## Rolli (3 Okt. 2022)

Victoria


----------



## EmilS (3 Okt. 2022)

Wiedenbrück


----------



## frank63 (3 Okt. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## EmilS (3 Okt. 2022)

Yamba


----------



## frank63 (3 Okt. 2022)

Zagreb


----------



## Rolli (3 Okt. 2022)

Aleppo


----------



## frank63 (3 Okt. 2022)

Baunatal


----------



## Nastyghost (3 Okt. 2022)

Chur


----------



## Rolli (4 Okt. 2022)

Darwin


----------



## Max100 (4 Okt. 2022)

Elsterwerda


----------



## Marco2 (4 Okt. 2022)

Fürth


----------



## frank63 (4 Okt. 2022)

Gummersbach


----------



## EmilS (4 Okt. 2022)

Huesca


----------



## frank63 (4 Okt. 2022)

Ibbenbüren


----------



## EmilS (4 Okt. 2022)

Jerez de la Frontera


----------



## frank63 (4 Okt. 2022)

Kiel


----------



## Brian (4 Okt. 2022)

Landshut


----------



## frank63 (4 Okt. 2022)

Memmingen


----------



## Brian (4 Okt. 2022)

Niederhall


----------



## Rolli (4 Okt. 2022)

Oppeln


----------



## Brian (4 Okt. 2022)

Potsdam


----------



## Rolli (4 Okt. 2022)

Quakenbrück


----------



## Brian (4 Okt. 2022)

Remagen


----------



## Rolli (4 Okt. 2022)

San Jose


----------



## Brian (4 Okt. 2022)

Thannhausen


----------



## Rolli (4 Okt. 2022)

Utrecht


----------



## Brian (4 Okt. 2022)

Vollstedt


----------



## Nastyghost (4 Okt. 2022)

Wellington


----------



## Brian (4 Okt. 2022)

Xintai


----------



## Punisher (4 Okt. 2022)

Yach


----------



## Brian (4 Okt. 2022)

Zagreb


----------



## Punisher (4 Okt. 2022)

Aarau


----------



## Brian (4 Okt. 2022)

Breslau


----------



## Punisher (4 Okt. 2022)

Chemnitz


----------



## Brian (4 Okt. 2022)

Dessau


----------



## Punisher (4 Okt. 2022)

Essen


----------



## EmilS (4 Okt. 2022)

Frechen


----------



## Rolli (4 Okt. 2022)

Gießen


----------



## Nastyghost (4 Okt. 2022)

Houston


----------



## elcattivo0804 (4 Okt. 2022)

Iserlohn


----------



## Rolli (4 Okt. 2022)

Jerewan


----------



## Punisher (4 Okt. 2022)

Klagenfurt


----------



## Rolli (4 Okt. 2022)

Lüttich


----------



## frank63 (4 Okt. 2022)

Monheim


----------



## Rolli (5 Okt. 2022)

Nagasaki


----------



## Punisher (5 Okt. 2022)

Oschersleben


----------



## Max100 (5 Okt. 2022)

Pfaffenhofen an der Ilm


----------



## frank63 (5 Okt. 2022)

Quickborn


----------



## Marco2 (5 Okt. 2022)

Regensburg


----------



## EmilS (5 Okt. 2022)

Selm


----------



## Marco2 (5 Okt. 2022)

Verden


----------



## frank63 (5 Okt. 2022)

Marco2 schrieb:


> Regensburg



Ich mach mal hier weiter....

Stettin


----------



## EmilS (5 Okt. 2022)

Tromsø


----------



## Rolli (5 Okt. 2022)

Unna


----------



## frank63 (5 Okt. 2022)

Viersen


----------



## EmilS (5 Okt. 2022)

Wuppertal


----------



## frank63 (5 Okt. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Rolli (5 Okt. 2022)

Ystad


----------



## Brian (5 Okt. 2022)

Zarrendorf


----------



## Rolli (5 Okt. 2022)

Ankara


----------



## Brian (5 Okt. 2022)

Boston


----------



## Rolli (5 Okt. 2022)

Chemnitz


----------



## Brian (5 Okt. 2022)

Denver


----------



## Rolli (5 Okt. 2022)

Essex


----------



## Brian (5 Okt. 2022)

Freudenstadt


----------



## Rolli (5 Okt. 2022)

Gera


----------



## Brian (5 Okt. 2022)

Havanna


----------



## Rolli (5 Okt. 2022)

Isfahan


----------



## Brian (5 Okt. 2022)

Johannesberg


----------



## Nastyghost (5 Okt. 2022)

Karlsruhe


----------



## Brian (5 Okt. 2022)

Lippetal


----------



## frank63 (5 Okt. 2022)

Mailand


----------



## Brian (5 Okt. 2022)

Nabburg


----------



## Punisher (5 Okt. 2022)

Oldenburg


----------



## Brian (5 Okt. 2022)

Pilsen


----------



## Punisher (5 Okt. 2022)

Quebec


----------



## Brian (5 Okt. 2022)

Rendsburg


----------



## Punisher (5 Okt. 2022)

Stuttgart


----------



## Brian (5 Okt. 2022)

Tokio


----------



## Punisher (5 Okt. 2022)

Ulm


----------



## Brian (5 Okt. 2022)

Vahlde


----------



## Punisher (5 Okt. 2022)

Witten


----------



## Brian (5 Okt. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Punisher (5 Okt. 2022)

Youngtown


----------



## Brian (5 Okt. 2022)

Zwiesel


----------



## Punisher (5 Okt. 2022)

Aurich


----------



## Brian (5 Okt. 2022)

Bramsche


----------



## Punisher (5 Okt. 2022)

Cochem


----------



## Brian (5 Okt. 2022)

Dormagen


----------



## Punisher (5 Okt. 2022)

Erlangen


----------



## EmilS (5 Okt. 2022)

Fribourg


----------



## Marco2 (5 Okt. 2022)

Gelsenkirchen


----------



## Rolli (5 Okt. 2022)

Hongkong


----------



## EmilS (5 Okt. 2022)

Indianapolis


----------



## Punisher (5 Okt. 2022)

Jerusalem


----------



## Marco2 (5 Okt. 2022)

Kassel


----------



## Punisher (5 Okt. 2022)

Lima


----------



## Rolli (5 Okt. 2022)

Miami


----------



## EmilS (5 Okt. 2022)

Nantes


----------



## Marco2 (5 Okt. 2022)

Oberhausen


----------



## Punisher (5 Okt. 2022)

Potsdam


----------



## Marco2 (5 Okt. 2022)

Quedlinburg


----------



## EmilS (5 Okt. 2022)

Ronda


----------



## Punisher (5 Okt. 2022)

Saarbrücken


----------



## Marco2 (5 Okt. 2022)

Turin


----------



## Punisher (5 Okt. 2022)

Urbar


----------



## Nastyghost (5 Okt. 2022)

Valencia


----------



## Marco2 (5 Okt. 2022)

Wolfsburg


----------



## frank63 (5 Okt. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Rolli (6 Okt. 2022)

Ystad


----------



## elcattivo0804 (6 Okt. 2022)

Zweibrücken


----------



## Max100 (6 Okt. 2022)

Adelboden


----------



## frank63 (6 Okt. 2022)

Bozen


----------



## Marco2 (6 Okt. 2022)

Celle


----------



## frank63 (6 Okt. 2022)

Denver


----------



## Marco2 (6 Okt. 2022)

Essen


----------



## EmilS (6 Okt. 2022)

Flamanville


----------



## frank63 (6 Okt. 2022)

Gainesville


----------



## EmilS (6 Okt. 2022)

Havanna


----------



## frank63 (6 Okt. 2022)

Ingolstadt


----------



## EmilS (6 Okt. 2022)

Juan-les-Pins


----------



## frank63 (6 Okt. 2022)

Kopenhagen


----------



## Brian (6 Okt. 2022)

Leipzig


----------



## Cherubini (6 Okt. 2022)

München


----------



## Rolli (6 Okt. 2022)

Nairobi


----------



## Brian (6 Okt. 2022)

Ottawa


----------



## Cherubini (6 Okt. 2022)

Pilsen


----------



## Brian (6 Okt. 2022)

Quakenbrück.


----------



## Nastyghost (6 Okt. 2022)

Reims


----------



## Brian (6 Okt. 2022)

Singapur


----------



## Rolli (6 Okt. 2022)

Tübingen


----------



## Brian (6 Okt. 2022)

Udenheim


----------



## Rolli (6 Okt. 2022)

Viersen


----------



## Brian (6 Okt. 2022)

Waakirchen.


----------



## EmilS (6 Okt. 2022)

Xativa


----------



## hanskasper (6 Okt. 2022)

Yaounde


----------



## Mario_1980 (6 Okt. 2022)

Zürich


----------



## Rolli (6 Okt. 2022)

Athen


----------



## EmilS (6 Okt. 2022)

Bobo-Dioulasso


----------



## Rolli (6 Okt. 2022)

Caracas


----------



## hanskasper (6 Okt. 2022)

Dammam


----------



## Punisher (6 Okt. 2022)

Eriwan


----------



## Rolli (6 Okt. 2022)

Freetown


----------



## frank63 (6 Okt. 2022)

Genua


----------



## Nastyghost (6 Okt. 2022)

Hammerfest


----------



## frank63 (6 Okt. 2022)

Iraklio


----------



## Rolli (7 Okt. 2022)

Jericho


----------



## Max100 (7 Okt. 2022)

Kiel


----------



## Nastyghost (7 Okt. 2022)

Las Vegas


----------



## frank63 (7 Okt. 2022)

Miami


----------



## EmilS (7 Okt. 2022)

Niamey


----------



## frank63 (7 Okt. 2022)

Ottawa


----------



## EmilS (7 Okt. 2022)

Porto


----------



## frank63 (7 Okt. 2022)

Quickborn


----------



## Cherubini (7 Okt. 2022)

Regen


----------



## frank63 (7 Okt. 2022)

Seattle


----------



## EmilS (7 Okt. 2022)

Timbuktu


----------



## Cherubini (7 Okt. 2022)

Usedom


----------



## EmilS (7 Okt. 2022)

Warnemünde


----------



## frank63 (7 Okt. 2022)

Venedig


----------



## Brian (7 Okt. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Punisher (7 Okt. 2022)

Youngtown


----------



## Rolli (7 Okt. 2022)

Zürich


----------



## Brian (7 Okt. 2022)

Aleppo


----------



## Rolli (7 Okt. 2022)

Bern


----------



## Brian (7 Okt. 2022)

Christinenthal.


----------



## Rolli (7 Okt. 2022)

Dinslaken


----------



## Brian (7 Okt. 2022)

Euskirchen


----------



## Rolli (7 Okt. 2022)

Freiburg


----------



## Brian (7 Okt. 2022)

Gummersbach


----------



## Punisher (7 Okt. 2022)

Halle


----------



## Rolli (7 Okt. 2022)

Innsbruck


----------



## Brian (7 Okt. 2022)

Jacobsdorf.


----------



## Punisher (7 Okt. 2022)

Köln


----------



## Brian (7 Okt. 2022)

Landshut


----------



## Punisher (7 Okt. 2022)

München


----------



## Brian (7 Okt. 2022)

Nettersheim.


----------



## Punisher (7 Okt. 2022)

Ottawa


----------



## Brian (7 Okt. 2022)

Palling.


----------



## Punisher (7 Okt. 2022)

Quedlinburg


----------



## Brian (7 Okt. 2022)

Ramsthal.


----------



## Rolli (7 Okt. 2022)

Solingen


----------



## Punisher (7 Okt. 2022)

Trier


----------



## Brian (7 Okt. 2022)

Uckerfelde.


----------



## Punisher (7 Okt. 2022)

Venedig


----------



## Brian (7 Okt. 2022)

Waakirchen


----------



## Rolli (7 Okt. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Brian (7 Okt. 2022)

Ankara


----------



## Punisher (7 Okt. 2022)

Berlin


----------



## Rolli (7 Okt. 2022)

Celle


----------



## Punisher (7 Okt. 2022)

Dieblich


----------



## Rolli (7 Okt. 2022)

El Dorado


----------



## Punisher (7 Okt. 2022)

Frankfurt


----------



## Rolli (7 Okt. 2022)

Grömnitz


----------



## Punisher (7 Okt. 2022)

Hamburg


----------



## Rolli (7 Okt. 2022)

Ingolstadt


----------



## Punisher (7 Okt. 2022)

Jena


----------



## Rolli (7 Okt. 2022)

Karlsruhe


----------



## Punisher (7 Okt. 2022)

Leipzig


----------



## Rolli (7 Okt. 2022)

Marl


----------



## Punisher (7 Okt. 2022)

Neustadt


----------



## Rolli (7 Okt. 2022)

Ottawa


----------



## Brian (7 Okt. 2022)

Prag


----------



## Rolli (7 Okt. 2022)

Qinhuangdao


----------



## Punisher (7 Okt. 2022)

Riga


----------



## Rolli (7 Okt. 2022)

San Franzisko


----------



## EmilS (7 Okt. 2022)

Tudela


----------



## Rolli (7 Okt. 2022)

Uppsala


----------



## Nastyghost (7 Okt. 2022)

Vancouver


----------



## Rolli (7 Okt. 2022)

Wuppertal


----------



## EmilS (7 Okt. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Rolli (7 Okt. 2022)

Ystad


----------



## EmilS (7 Okt. 2022)

Zamora


----------



## elcattivo0804 (7 Okt. 2022)

Amsterdam


----------



## EmilS (7 Okt. 2022)

Besançon


----------



## Rolli (7 Okt. 2022)

Corpus Christie


----------



## elcattivo0804 (7 Okt. 2022)

Datteln


----------



## Punisher (7 Okt. 2022)

Essen


----------



## elcattivo0804 (7 Okt. 2022)

Fulda


----------



## Rolli (7 Okt. 2022)

Genk


----------



## elcattivo0804 (7 Okt. 2022)

Hamm


----------



## Punisher (7 Okt. 2022)

Ingolstadt


----------



## elcattivo0804 (7 Okt. 2022)

Jena


----------



## EmilS (7 Okt. 2022)

Klagenfurt


----------



## elcattivo0804 (7 Okt. 2022)

Lünen


----------



## Rolli (7 Okt. 2022)

Malaga


----------



## elcattivo0804 (7 Okt. 2022)

Nottuln


----------



## EmilS (7 Okt. 2022)

Olpe


----------



## elcattivo0804 (7 Okt. 2022)

Prag


----------



## Rolli (7 Okt. 2022)

Querétaro


----------



## EmilS (7 Okt. 2022)

Ravenna


----------



## elcattivo0804 (7 Okt. 2022)

Selm


----------



## Cherubini (7 Okt. 2022)

Tiflis


----------



## Rolli (7 Okt. 2022)

Ufa


----------



## frank63 (7 Okt. 2022)

Verden


----------



## elcattivo0804 (7 Okt. 2022)

Waltrop


----------



## frank63 (7 Okt. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Max100 (8 Okt. 2022)

Yingkou


----------



## Nastyghost (8 Okt. 2022)

Zürich


----------



## Max100 (8 Okt. 2022)

Antwerpen


----------



## frank63 (8 Okt. 2022)

Besancon


----------



## Max100 (8 Okt. 2022)

Christiansholm


----------



## Rolli (8 Okt. 2022)

Den Haag


----------



## EmilS (8 Okt. 2022)

Entenhausen
Eindhoven


----------



## frank63 (8 Okt. 2022)

Florenz


----------



## EmilS (8 Okt. 2022)

Gimont


----------



## Rolli (8 Okt. 2022)

Hanoi


----------



## EmilS (8 Okt. 2022)

Istanbul


----------



## frank63 (8 Okt. 2022)

Jerusalem


----------



## Rolli (8 Okt. 2022)

Kiel


----------



## EmilS (8 Okt. 2022)

Lleida (Lerida)


----------



## frank63 (8 Okt. 2022)

Metz


----------



## Brian (8 Okt. 2022)

Nairobi


----------



## frank63 (8 Okt. 2022)

Oslo


----------



## Rolli (8 Okt. 2022)

Peine


----------



## Brian (8 Okt. 2022)

Quickborn


----------



## Rolli (8 Okt. 2022)

Reutlingen


----------



## Brian (8 Okt. 2022)

Seoul


----------



## EmilS (8 Okt. 2022)

Tétouan


----------



## frank63 (8 Okt. 2022)

Uetersen


----------



## Rolli (8 Okt. 2022)

Velbert


----------



## Brian (8 Okt. 2022)

Wiesbaden


----------



## frank63 (8 Okt. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Rolli (8 Okt. 2022)

Ystad


----------



## Brian (8 Okt. 2022)

Zaberfeld.


----------



## Punisher (8 Okt. 2022)

Aarau


----------



## Rolli (8 Okt. 2022)

Belize


----------



## Brian (8 Okt. 2022)

Chieming.


----------



## Punisher (8 Okt. 2022)

detmold


----------



## Rolli (8 Okt. 2022)

Eslohe


----------



## Punisher (8 Okt. 2022)

Freiburg


----------



## Brian (8 Okt. 2022)

Geslau.


----------



## Rolli (8 Okt. 2022)

Herakolin


----------



## Punisher (8 Okt. 2022)

Iserlohn


----------



## Rolli (8 Okt. 2022)

Jever


----------



## Brian (8 Okt. 2022)

Kiel


----------



## Rolli (8 Okt. 2022)

Lissabon


----------



## Brian (8 Okt. 2022)

Minden


----------



## Punisher (8 Okt. 2022)

Neustadt


----------



## Rolli (8 Okt. 2022)

Oslo


----------



## Brian (8 Okt. 2022)

Pinneberg


----------



## Punisher (8 Okt. 2022)

Quebec


----------



## Brian (8 Okt. 2022)

Riad


----------



## Punisher (8 Okt. 2022)

Saarbrücken


----------



## Brian (8 Okt. 2022)

Teheran


----------



## Punisher (8 Okt. 2022)

Udler


----------



## Brian (8 Okt. 2022)

Vechta


----------



## Punisher (8 Okt. 2022)

Wuppertal


----------



## Brian (8 Okt. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Punisher (8 Okt. 2022)

Ypern


----------



## frank63 (8 Okt. 2022)

Zürich


----------



## Punisher (8 Okt. 2022)

Achern


----------



## frank63 (8 Okt. 2022)

Belgrad


----------



## Punisher (8 Okt. 2022)

Chemnitz


----------



## Rolli (8 Okt. 2022)

Davos


----------



## Brian (8 Okt. 2022)

Eriwan


----------



## Rolli (8 Okt. 2022)

Friedrichshafen


----------



## Brian (8 Okt. 2022)

Glasgow


----------



## Rolli (8 Okt. 2022)

Haifa


----------



## Brian (8 Okt. 2022)

Idar-Oberstein.


----------



## Rolli (8 Okt. 2022)

Jaffa


----------



## Brian (8 Okt. 2022)

Korschenbroich.


----------



## Rolli (8 Okt. 2022)

Lippstadt


----------



## Brian (8 Okt. 2022)

Marsberg.


----------



## Punisher (8 Okt. 2022)

Nizza


----------



## elcattivo0804 (8 Okt. 2022)

Olfen


----------



## Brian (8 Okt. 2022)

Plön


----------



## frank63 (8 Okt. 2022)

Quedlinburg


----------



## Brian (8 Okt. 2022)

Reutlingen


----------



## frank63 (8 Okt. 2022)

Stuttgart


----------



## Brian (8 Okt. 2022)

Traunstein


----------



## EmilS (8 Okt. 2022)

Utiel


----------



## SteveJ (8 Okt. 2022)

Venlo


----------



## EmilS (8 Okt. 2022)

Willingen


----------



## elcattivo0804 (8 Okt. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## EmilS (8 Okt. 2022)

Yokohama


----------



## elcattivo0804 (8 Okt. 2022)

Zweibrücken


----------



## EmilS (8 Okt. 2022)

Agadez


----------



## frank63 (8 Okt. 2022)

Barcelona


----------



## Nastyghost (8 Okt. 2022)

Cadiz


----------



## maddog (8 Okt. 2022)

Dorsten


----------



## frank63 (8 Okt. 2022)

Eckernförde


----------



## ferdibier58 (9 Okt. 2022)

Finsterwalde


----------



## Max100 (9 Okt. 2022)

Glauchau


----------



## Marco2 (9 Okt. 2022)

Hamburg


----------



## EmilS (9 Okt. 2022)

Izmir


----------



## frank63 (9 Okt. 2022)

Jever


----------



## Rolli (9 Okt. 2022)

Klagenfurt


----------



## frank63 (9 Okt. 2022)

Limassol


----------



## Rolli (9 Okt. 2022)

Mexiko City


----------



## frank63 (9 Okt. 2022)

Nauen


----------



## Rolli (9 Okt. 2022)

Oppeln


----------



## Brian (9 Okt. 2022)

Pilsen


----------



## frank63 (9 Okt. 2022)

Quickborn


----------



## Brian (9 Okt. 2022)

Rheine


----------



## Rolli (9 Okt. 2022)

Stuttgart


----------



## frank63 (9 Okt. 2022)

Turin


----------



## Brian (9 Okt. 2022)

Uckerfelde


----------



## Rolli (9 Okt. 2022)

Villach


----------



## Brian (9 Okt. 2022)

Wildenberg


----------



## frank63 (9 Okt. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Brian (9 Okt. 2022)

Aalen


----------



## frank63 (9 Okt. 2022)

Brian schrieb:


> Aalen




Was kommt nach dem X? Nicht das "A"!


----------



## Brian (9 Okt. 2022)

Yokohama ( Ich weiss nicht was mit mir los ist  )


----------



## frank63 (9 Okt. 2022)

Zürich


----------



## Brian (9 Okt. 2022)

Anröchte


----------



## frank63 (9 Okt. 2022)

Barsinghausen


----------



## Brian (9 Okt. 2022)

Cramme


----------



## frank63 (9 Okt. 2022)

Dallas


----------



## Brian (9 Okt. 2022)

Eisendorf


----------



## frank63 (9 Okt. 2022)

Füssen


----------



## EmilS (9 Okt. 2022)

Genua


----------



## frank63 (9 Okt. 2022)

Holzminden


----------



## Nastyghost (9 Okt. 2022)

Johannesburg


----------



## EmilS (9 Okt. 2022)

Kigali


----------



## frank63 (9 Okt. 2022)

Lüneburg


----------



## EmilS (9 Okt. 2022)

Marrakech


----------



## frank63 (9 Okt. 2022)

Nairobi


----------



## EmilS (9 Okt. 2022)

Oujda


----------



## Rolli (9 Okt. 2022)

Pasadena


----------



## Punisher (9 Okt. 2022)

Quebec


----------



## EmilS (9 Okt. 2022)

Richmond


----------



## Rolli (9 Okt. 2022)

Saloniki


----------



## EmilS (9 Okt. 2022)

Tanger


----------



## Punisher (9 Okt. 2022)

Ulm


----------



## EmilS (9 Okt. 2022)

Villach


----------



## Rolli (9 Okt. 2022)

Waiblingen


----------



## frank63 (9 Okt. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Punisher (9 Okt. 2022)

Youngtown


----------



## Rolli (9 Okt. 2022)

Zandvoort


----------



## EmilS (9 Okt. 2022)

Albufeira


----------



## Rolli (10 Okt. 2022)

Boston


----------



## Max100 (10 Okt. 2022)

Caracas


----------



## frank63 (10 Okt. 2022)

Daressalam


----------



## Rolli (10 Okt. 2022)

Empoli


----------



## Brian (10 Okt. 2022)

Fulda


----------



## EmilS (10 Okt. 2022)

Guercif


----------



## frank63 (10 Okt. 2022)

Hameln


----------



## Brian (10 Okt. 2022)

Innsbruck


----------



## Rolli (10 Okt. 2022)

Jericho


----------



## Brian (10 Okt. 2022)

Korschenbroich.


----------



## EmilS (10 Okt. 2022)

Landau


----------



## Cherubini (10 Okt. 2022)

Memmingen


----------



## Rolli (10 Okt. 2022)

Nowosibirsk


----------



## Brian (10 Okt. 2022)

Osnabrück


----------



## Cherubini (10 Okt. 2022)

Paderborn


----------



## Brian (10 Okt. 2022)

Queidersbach.


----------



## Rolli (10 Okt. 2022)

Rijeka


----------



## EmilS (10 Okt. 2022)

Ségou


----------



## Rolli (10 Okt. 2022)

Taipeh


----------



## elcattivo0804 (10 Okt. 2022)

Unna


----------



## tzdon (10 Okt. 2022)

Verl


----------



## elcattivo0804 (10 Okt. 2022)

Wuppertal


----------



## Rolli (10 Okt. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## SteveJ (10 Okt. 2022)

Yokohama


----------



## elcattivo0804 (10 Okt. 2022)

Zürich


----------



## frank63 (10 Okt. 2022)

Ajaccio


----------



## Rolli (10 Okt. 2022)

Baltimore


----------



## frank63 (10 Okt. 2022)

*C*lausthal-Zellerfeld


----------



## Rolli (10 Okt. 2022)

Datteln


----------



## frank63 (10 Okt. 2022)

Esens


----------



## Rolli (10 Okt. 2022)

Flens*burg*


----------



## frank63 (10 Okt. 2022)

Genua


----------



## Punisher (10 Okt. 2022)

Hilden


----------



## tzdon (11 Okt. 2022)

Innsbruck


----------



## Punisher (11 Okt. 2022)

Jena


----------



## Max100 (11 Okt. 2022)

Kaliningrad


----------



## Marco2 (11 Okt. 2022)

Leverkusen


----------



## frank63 (11 Okt. 2022)

Miami


----------



## EmilS (11 Okt. 2022)

Nischni Nowgorod


----------



## frank63 (11 Okt. 2022)

Oschersleben


----------



## Punisher (11 Okt. 2022)

Pisa


----------



## frank63 (11 Okt. 2022)

Quedlinburg


----------



## EmilS (11 Okt. 2022)

Rennes


----------



## frank63 (11 Okt. 2022)

Salzburg


----------



## Brian (11 Okt. 2022)

Trebel


----------



## EmilS (11 Okt. 2022)

Undine


----------



## Punisher (11 Okt. 2022)

Villingen


----------



## Brian (11 Okt. 2022)

Werra


----------



## frank63 (11 Okt. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Brian (11 Okt. 2022)

Arnheim


----------



## Punisher (11 Okt. 2022)

Braunschweig


----------



## Rolli (11 Okt. 2022)

Caracas


----------



## Brian (11 Okt. 2022)

Davos


----------



## Rolli (11 Okt. 2022)

Eriwan


----------



## Brian (11 Okt. 2022)

Fahrenbach


----------



## Punisher (11 Okt. 2022)

Gießen


----------



## Brian (11 Okt. 2022)

Hofkirchen


----------



## Nastyghost (11 Okt. 2022)

Indianapolis


----------



## Rolli (11 Okt. 2022)

Jerusalem


----------



## Brian (11 Okt. 2022)

Kinshasa


----------



## EmilS (11 Okt. 2022)

Luanda


----------



## elcattivo0804 (11 Okt. 2022)

Marl


----------



## EmilS (11 Okt. 2022)

Ninive


----------



## elcattivo0804 (11 Okt. 2022)

Olpe


----------



## SteveJ (11 Okt. 2022)

Peenemünde


----------



## elcattivo0804 (11 Okt. 2022)

Quickborn


----------



## EmilS (11 Okt. 2022)

Rabat


----------



## Punisher (11 Okt. 2022)

Siegen


----------



## elcattivo0804 (11 Okt. 2022)

Trier


----------



## Rolli (11 Okt. 2022)

Ulm


----------



## elcattivo0804 (11 Okt. 2022)

Venlo


----------



## Rolli (11 Okt. 2022)

Werne


----------



## frank63 (11 Okt. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Rolli (12 Okt. 2022)

Ystad


----------



## Marco2 (12 Okt. 2022)

Zürich


----------



## Max100 (12 Okt. 2022)

Athen


----------



## Cherubini (12 Okt. 2022)

Belgrad


----------



## frank63 (12 Okt. 2022)

Calais


----------



## EmilS (12 Okt. 2022)

Dijon


----------



## frank63 (12 Okt. 2022)

Ebstorf


----------



## EmilS (12 Okt. 2022)

Florenz


----------



## frank63 (12 Okt. 2022)

Genthin


----------



## EmilS (12 Okt. 2022)

Horta


----------



## frank63 (12 Okt. 2022)

Isernhagen


----------



## Punisher (12 Okt. 2022)

Jever


----------



## Brian (12 Okt. 2022)

Kevelaer


----------



## Punisher (12 Okt. 2022)

Lingen


----------



## Brian (12 Okt. 2022)

Marrakesch


----------



## Cherubini (12 Okt. 2022)

Norderney


----------



## Brian (12 Okt. 2022)

Oberalben


----------



## Nastyghost (12 Okt. 2022)

Plymouth


----------



## Brian (12 Okt. 2022)

Quakenbrück.


----------



## Rolli (12 Okt. 2022)

Richmond


----------



## Brian (12 Okt. 2022)

Seoul


----------



## Rolli (12 Okt. 2022)

Triest


----------



## Brian (12 Okt. 2022)

Unna


----------



## Rolli (12 Okt. 2022)

Villach


----------



## Brian (12 Okt. 2022)

Weimar


----------



## Rolli (12 Okt. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## EmilS (12 Okt. 2022)

Yverdon-les-Bains


----------



## Punisher (12 Okt. 2022)

Zuffenhausen


----------



## elcattivo0804 (12 Okt. 2022)

Aachen


----------



## Rolli (12 Okt. 2022)

Brest


----------



## elcattivo0804 (12 Okt. 2022)

Coesfeld


----------



## EmilS (12 Okt. 2022)

Dār al-bayḍā


----------



## Rolli (12 Okt. 2022)

Enschede


----------



## elcattivo0804 (12 Okt. 2022)

Fulda


----------



## Rolli (12 Okt. 2022)

Gießen


----------



## elcattivo0804 (12 Okt. 2022)

Hamm


----------



## Rolli (12 Okt. 2022)

Indianapolis


----------



## Nastyghost (12 Okt. 2022)

Jacksonville


----------



## Rolli (12 Okt. 2022)

Kinshasa


----------



## frank63 (12 Okt. 2022)

Laboe


----------



## Rolli (12 Okt. 2022)

Monte Carlo


----------



## frank63 (12 Okt. 2022)

Neidenfels


----------



## Rolli (12 Okt. 2022)

Ochsenhausen


----------



## Max100 (13 Okt. 2022)

Paderborn


----------



## frank63 (13 Okt. 2022)

Quickborn


----------



## SteveJ (13 Okt. 2022)

Rosenheim


----------



## Rolli (13 Okt. 2022)

Singapur


----------



## EmilS (13 Okt. 2022)

Tarifa


----------



## frank63 (13 Okt. 2022)

Unterhaching


----------



## Cherubini (13 Okt. 2022)

Vachendorf


----------



## frank63 (13 Okt. 2022)

Warnemünde


----------



## hanskasper (13 Okt. 2022)

Xian


----------



## frank63 (13 Okt. 2022)

Yokohama


----------



## Punisher (13 Okt. 2022)

Zwickau


----------



## hanskasper (13 Okt. 2022)

Austin


----------



## Brian (13 Okt. 2022)

Bramsche


----------



## Rolli (13 Okt. 2022)

Calais


----------



## Brian (13 Okt. 2022)

Dachsbach


----------



## hanskasper (13 Okt. 2022)

Edinburgh


----------



## Nastyghost (13 Okt. 2022)

Famagusta


----------



## Rolli (13 Okt. 2022)

Goslar


----------



## hanskasper (13 Okt. 2022)

Hanoi


----------



## Rolli (13 Okt. 2022)

Ingolstadt


----------



## hanskasper (13 Okt. 2022)

Jakarta


----------



## Brian (13 Okt. 2022)

Kinshasa


----------



## hanskasper (13 Okt. 2022)

Lübeck


----------



## Brian (13 Okt. 2022)

Minsk


----------



## EmilS (13 Okt. 2022)

N’Djamena


----------



## elcattivo0804 (13 Okt. 2022)

Ottawa


----------



## EmilS (13 Okt. 2022)

Porto-Novo


----------



## elcattivo0804 (13 Okt. 2022)

Queidersbach


----------



## EmilS (13 Okt. 2022)

Rottweil


----------



## Rolli (13 Okt. 2022)

Salzburg


----------



## EmilS (13 Okt. 2022)

Thionville


----------



## elcattivo0804 (13 Okt. 2022)

Ulm


----------



## EmilS (13 Okt. 2022)

Venedig


----------



## elcattivo0804 (13 Okt. 2022)

Wanne-Eickel


----------



## EmilS (13 Okt. 2022)

_(Vertippt)_


----------



## frank63 (13 Okt. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## elcattivo0804 (14 Okt. 2022)

Yokohama


----------



## Max100 (14 Okt. 2022)

Zagreb


----------



## Marco2 (14 Okt. 2022)

Aachen


----------



## Max100 (14 Okt. 2022)

Bamberg


----------



## frank63 (14 Okt. 2022)

Cardiff


----------



## Rolli (14 Okt. 2022)

Dortmund


----------



## frank63 (14 Okt. 2022)

Eicklingen


----------



## Rolli (14 Okt. 2022)

Fuschl am See


----------



## frank63 (14 Okt. 2022)

Göppingen


----------



## Rolli (14 Okt. 2022)

Halifax


----------



## elcattivo0804 (14 Okt. 2022)

Iserlohn


----------



## frank63 (14 Okt. 2022)

Jagel


----------



## Rolli (14 Okt. 2022)

Kapstadt


----------



## EmilS (14 Okt. 2022)

Luxor


----------



## frank63 (14 Okt. 2022)

Memphis


----------



## Rolli (14 Okt. 2022)

Neapel


----------



## frank63 (14 Okt. 2022)

Orlando


----------



## Rolli (14 Okt. 2022)

Phönix


----------



## EmilS (14 Okt. 2022)

Recklinghausen


----------



## frank63 (14 Okt. 2022)

Seattle


----------



## elcattivo0804 (14 Okt. 2022)

Turin


----------



## frank63 (14 Okt. 2022)

Udinese


----------



## EmilS (14 Okt. 2022)

Varennes-en-Argonne


----------



## frank63 (14 Okt. 2022)

Werne


----------



## Brian (14 Okt. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## frank63 (14 Okt. 2022)

Yokohama


----------



## Brian (14 Okt. 2022)

Zangberg.


----------



## elcattivo0804 (14 Okt. 2022)

Amsterdam


----------



## Nastyghost (14 Okt. 2022)

Boston


----------



## Brian (14 Okt. 2022)

Christiansholm.


----------



## elcattivo0804 (14 Okt. 2022)

Dülmen


----------



## Brian (14 Okt. 2022)

Elmshorn


----------



## elcattivo0804 (14 Okt. 2022)

Frankfurt


----------



## Brian (14 Okt. 2022)

Gera


----------



## elcattivo0804 (14 Okt. 2022)

Hanau


----------



## Brian (14 Okt. 2022)

Idelberg


----------



## elcattivo0804 (14 Okt. 2022)

Johannesburg


----------



## Brian (14 Okt. 2022)

Kevelaer


----------



## Rolli (14 Okt. 2022)

Luxenburg


----------



## elcattivo0804 (14 Okt. 2022)

Marl


----------



## Rolli (14 Okt. 2022)

Nordhorn


----------



## EmilS (14 Okt. 2022)

Oslo


----------



## Rolli (14 Okt. 2022)

Prag


----------



## EmilS (14 Okt. 2022)

Quito


----------



## Rolli (14 Okt. 2022)

Rathenau


----------



## EmilS (14 Okt. 2022)

Rolli schrieb:


> Rathenau


Oder Rathenow?

Sens


----------



## Rolli (14 Okt. 2022)

Tripolis


----------



## elcattivo0804 (14 Okt. 2022)

Ulm


----------



## Rolli (14 Okt. 2022)

Vaduz


----------



## elcattivo0804 (14 Okt. 2022)

Waltrop


----------



## frank63 (14 Okt. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## EmilS (14 Okt. 2022)

York


----------



## Rolli (15 Okt. 2022)

Zwolle


----------



## elcattivo0804 (15 Okt. 2022)

Ahaus


----------



## Max100 (15 Okt. 2022)

Badhoevedorp


----------



## Nastyghost (15 Okt. 2022)

Cannes


----------



## Rolli (15 Okt. 2022)

Den Haag


----------



## Punisher (15 Okt. 2022)

Erfurt


----------



## EmilS (15 Okt. 2022)

Figueres


----------



## Rolli (15 Okt. 2022)

Genf


----------



## Punisher (15 Okt. 2022)

Hilden


----------



## EmilS (15 Okt. 2022)

Iserlohn


----------



## frank63 (15 Okt. 2022)

Jever


----------



## Brian (15 Okt. 2022)

Kranzberg


----------



## Punisher (15 Okt. 2022)

Köln


----------



## EmilS (15 Okt. 2022)

Lubumbashi


----------



## Brian (15 Okt. 2022)

Meisenheim


----------



## frank63 (15 Okt. 2022)

Nottingham


----------



## Brian (15 Okt. 2022)

Oberdreis


----------



## frank63 (15 Okt. 2022)

Pinneberg


----------



## Brian (15 Okt. 2022)

Quackenbrück


----------



## frank63 (15 Okt. 2022)

Rastatt


----------



## Brian (15 Okt. 2022)

Sponheim


----------



## frank63 (15 Okt. 2022)

Turin


----------



## Brian (15 Okt. 2022)

Unterkatz


----------



## frank63 (15 Okt. 2022)

Verden


----------



## Brian (15 Okt. 2022)

Wildenberg


----------



## frank63 (15 Okt. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Rolli (15 Okt. 2022)

Ystad


----------



## Brian (15 Okt. 2022)

Zaberfeld


----------



## Rolli (15 Okt. 2022)

Amiens


----------



## Brian (15 Okt. 2022)

Braubach


----------



## Rolli (15 Okt. 2022)

Cardiff


----------



## Brian (15 Okt. 2022)

Dornheim


----------



## Rolli (15 Okt. 2022)

Eindhoven


----------



## Brian (15 Okt. 2022)

Freudental


----------



## Rolli (15 Okt. 2022)

Grenoble


----------



## Brian (15 Okt. 2022)

Hanoi


----------



## ferdibier58 (15 Okt. 2022)

Innsbruck


----------



## Brian (15 Okt. 2022)

Jakarta


----------



## ferdibier58 (15 Okt. 2022)

Kapstadt


----------



## EmilS (15 Okt. 2022)

Lomé


----------



## Rolli (15 Okt. 2022)

Montevideo


----------



## Punisher (15 Okt. 2022)

Neustadt


----------



## Rolli (15 Okt. 2022)

Ottawa


----------



## ferdibier58 (15 Okt. 2022)

Pretoria


----------



## Rolli (15 Okt. 2022)

Quedlinburg


----------



## Punisher (15 Okt. 2022)

Rennes


----------



## Rolli (15 Okt. 2022)

Santo Domingo


----------



## Punisher (15 Okt. 2022)

Tübingen


----------



## frank63 (15 Okt. 2022)

Uelzen


----------



## Rolli (15 Okt. 2022)

Venlo


----------



## EmilS (15 Okt. 2022)

Winnipeg


----------



## frank63 (15 Okt. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Rolli (15 Okt. 2022)

Ystad


----------



## EmilS (15 Okt. 2022)

Zandvoort


----------



## frank63 (15 Okt. 2022)

Aachen


----------



## Rolli (15 Okt. 2022)

Brechtsgarden


----------



## frank63 (15 Okt. 2022)

Como


----------



## Rolli (15 Okt. 2022)

Dünkirchen


----------



## EmilS (15 Okt. 2022)

Elche


----------



## frank63 (15 Okt. 2022)

Füssen


----------



## Punisher (15 Okt. 2022)

Gera


----------



## Rolli (15 Okt. 2022)

Hoffenheim


----------



## frank63 (15 Okt. 2022)

Ibbenbüren


----------



## Rolli (15 Okt. 2022)

Jülich


----------



## frank63 (15 Okt. 2022)

Kopenhagen


----------



## Rolli (15 Okt. 2022)

Laibach


----------



## frank63 (15 Okt. 2022)

Maranello


----------



## Nastyghost (15 Okt. 2022)

Nizza


----------



## Rolli (15 Okt. 2022)

Ostrau


----------



## tzdon (15 Okt. 2022)

Prag


----------



## Max100 (16 Okt. 2022)

Quito


----------



## Nastyghost (16 Okt. 2022)

Reno


----------



## Marco2 (16 Okt. 2022)

Saarbrücken


----------



## EmilS (16 Okt. 2022)

Tudela


----------



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2022)

Uppsala


----------



## EmilS (16 Okt. 2022)

Valencia


----------



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2022)

Wesel


----------



## frank63 (16 Okt. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2022)

Ystad


----------



## frank63 (16 Okt. 2022)

Zürich


----------



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2022)

Austin


----------



## frank63 (16 Okt. 2022)

Beirut


----------



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2022)

Caracas


----------



## frank63 (16 Okt. 2022)

Dublin


----------



## Brian (16 Okt. 2022)

Edinburgh


----------



## Nastyghost (16 Okt. 2022)

Edinburgh


----------



## frank63 (16 Okt. 2022)

Freiburg


----------



## Brian (16 Okt. 2022)

Gummersbach


----------



## frank63 (16 Okt. 2022)

Höxter


----------



## Brian (16 Okt. 2022)

Idelberg


----------



## frank63 (16 Okt. 2022)

Jever


----------



## Brian (16 Okt. 2022)

Kaiserpfalz


----------



## hanskasper (16 Okt. 2022)

Lima


----------



## Brian (16 Okt. 2022)

Marrakesch


----------



## frank63 (16 Okt. 2022)

Nancy


----------



## Brian (16 Okt. 2022)

Oslo


----------



## frank63 (16 Okt. 2022)

Passau


----------



## Brian (16 Okt. 2022)

Quakenbrück


----------



## frank63 (16 Okt. 2022)

Rosenheim


----------



## Brian (16 Okt. 2022)

Soest


----------



## frank63 (16 Okt. 2022)

Traunstein


----------



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2022)

Unna


----------



## hanskasper (16 Okt. 2022)

Vadodara


----------



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2022)

Wipperfürth


----------



## frank63 (16 Okt. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2022)

Ystad


----------



## frank63 (16 Okt. 2022)

Zagreb


----------



## Brian (16 Okt. 2022)

Ankara


----------



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2022)

Brüssel


----------



## Brian (16 Okt. 2022)

Chieming


----------



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2022)

Darmstadt


----------



## Brian (16 Okt. 2022)

Eindhoven


----------



## hanskasper (16 Okt. 2022)

Frankfurt


----------



## Brian (16 Okt. 2022)

Glückstadt


----------



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2022)

Herne


----------



## Brian (16 Okt. 2022)

Ibbenbüren


----------



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2022)

Jaffa


----------



## Brian (16 Okt. 2022)

Kiew


----------



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2022)

Limburg


----------



## Brian (16 Okt. 2022)

Marienheide


----------



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2022)

Nancy


----------



## Brian (16 Okt. 2022)

Oberalben


----------



## hanskasper (16 Okt. 2022)

Peking


----------



## Brian (16 Okt. 2022)

Queidersbach


----------



## frank63 (16 Okt. 2022)

Ravena


----------



## Nastyghost (16 Okt. 2022)

San Jose


----------



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2022)

Teheran


----------



## frank63 (16 Okt. 2022)

Uelzen


----------



## EmilS (16 Okt. 2022)

Visby


----------



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2022)

Wismar


----------



## frank63 (16 Okt. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2022)

Ystad


----------



## tzdon (16 Okt. 2022)

Zagreb


----------



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2022)

Athen


----------



## EmilS (16 Okt. 2022)

Bilbao


----------



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2022)

Celle


----------



## frank63 (16 Okt. 2022)

Dover


----------



## EmilS (16 Okt. 2022)

Évry


----------



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2022)

Freetown


----------



## frank63 (16 Okt. 2022)

Goslar


----------



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2022)

Honolulu


----------



## frank63 (16 Okt. 2022)

Ismaning


----------



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2022)

Jülich


----------



## frank63 (16 Okt. 2022)

Kopenhagen


----------



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2022)

Luzern


----------



## Max100 (17 Okt. 2022)

Mühlhausen


----------



## Rolli (17 Okt. 2022)

Nimes


----------



## frank63 (17 Okt. 2022)

Ottersberg


----------



## Rolli (17 Okt. 2022)

Palma


----------



## frank63 (17 Okt. 2022)

Quedlinburg


----------



## Rolli (17 Okt. 2022)

Ruhpolding


----------



## frank63 (17 Okt. 2022)

Sassenburg


----------



## Rolli (17 Okt. 2022)

Toulouse


----------



## frank63 (17 Okt. 2022)

Unterföhring


----------



## Rolli (17 Okt. 2022)

Valencia


----------



## frank63 (17 Okt. 2022)

Wesendorf


----------



## Brian (17 Okt. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## frank63 (17 Okt. 2022)

Yokohama


----------



## Brian (17 Okt. 2022)

Zirndorf


----------



## EmilS (17 Okt. 2022)

Avila


----------



## Brian (17 Okt. 2022)

Blau


----------



## Cherubini (17 Okt. 2022)

Celle


----------



## Brian (17 Okt. 2022)

Dormagen


----------



## EmilS (17 Okt. 2022)

Ennepetal


----------



## Brian (17 Okt. 2022)

Fachbach


----------



## Cherubini (17 Okt. 2022)

Graz


----------



## Punisher (17 Okt. 2022)

Hanoi


----------



## Brian (17 Okt. 2022)

Irndorf


----------



## Punisher (17 Okt. 2022)

Jerusalem


----------



## Brian (17 Okt. 2022)

Kalefeld


----------



## Punisher (17 Okt. 2022)

Limburg


----------



## Brian (17 Okt. 2022)

Montabaur


----------



## Punisher (17 Okt. 2022)

Neustadt


----------



## Brian (17 Okt. 2022)

Olzheim


----------



## Punisher (17 Okt. 2022)

Pforzheim


----------



## EmilS (17 Okt. 2022)

Quimper


----------



## Brian (17 Okt. 2022)

Ronnenberg


----------



## Punisher (17 Okt. 2022)

Saarburg


----------



## Brian (17 Okt. 2022)

Travenhorst


----------



## EmilS (17 Okt. 2022)

Uppsala


----------



## Brian (17 Okt. 2022)

Vechta


----------



## Rolli (17 Okt. 2022)

Wilhelmshaven


----------



## EmilS (17 Okt. 2022)

Xuzhou


----------



## Rolli (17 Okt. 2022)

Ystad


----------



## Nastyghost (17 Okt. 2022)

Zwolle


----------



## Rolli (17 Okt. 2022)

Arhus


----------



## frank63 (17 Okt. 2022)

Bilbao


----------



## Rolli (18 Okt. 2022)

Cardiff


----------



## Marco2 (18 Okt. 2022)

Dresden


----------



## Max100 (18 Okt. 2022)

El Paso


----------



## Cherubini (18 Okt. 2022)

Fulda


----------



## Marco2 (18 Okt. 2022)

Gelsenkirchen


----------



## frank63 (18 Okt. 2022)

Husum


----------



## Rolli (18 Okt. 2022)

Illertissen


----------



## frank63 (18 Okt. 2022)

Jerusalem


----------



## Rolli (18 Okt. 2022)

Krefeld


----------



## EmilS (18 Okt. 2022)

Leverkusen


----------



## frank63 (18 Okt. 2022)

Mannheim


----------



## Rolli (18 Okt. 2022)

Neuss


----------



## frank63 (18 Okt. 2022)

Ostrau


----------



## Rolli (18 Okt. 2022)

Passau


----------



## EmilS (18 Okt. 2022)

Quito


----------



## Brian (18 Okt. 2022)

Riga


----------



## Rolli (18 Okt. 2022)

Saar*louis*


----------



## Brian (18 Okt. 2022)

Tackesdorf


----------



## Rolli (18 Okt. 2022)

Uelzen


----------



## Brian (18 Okt. 2022)

Vielbach.


----------



## Nastyghost (18 Okt. 2022)

Wolfsburg


----------



## Brian (18 Okt. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Punisher (18 Okt. 2022)

Yale


----------



## Marco2 (18 Okt. 2022)

Zürich


----------



## Brian (18 Okt. 2022)

Alpen


----------



## Rolli (18 Okt. 2022)

Bordeaux


----------



## Brian (18 Okt. 2022)

Chemnitz


----------



## Rolli (18 Okt. 2022)

Dover


----------



## Punisher (18 Okt. 2022)

Essen


----------



## Rolli (18 Okt. 2022)

Fort Lauderdale


----------



## Punisher (18 Okt. 2022)

Gelsenkirchen


----------



## Rolli (18 Okt. 2022)

Heidelberg


----------



## tzdon (18 Okt. 2022)

Irkutsk


----------



## Rolli (18 Okt. 2022)

Jerichow


----------



## tzdon (18 Okt. 2022)

Kansas City


----------



## Austin (18 Okt. 2022)

tzdon,der alte Chiefs Fan. *  *

Lexington


----------



## Punisher (18 Okt. 2022)

Madrid


----------



## Austin (18 Okt. 2022)

Northampton


----------



## Rolli (18 Okt. 2022)

Osaka


----------



## EmilS (18 Okt. 2022)

Pirmasens


----------



## Rolli (18 Okt. 2022)

Quedlinburg


----------



## Nastyghost (18 Okt. 2022)

Rijeka


----------



## Rolli (18 Okt. 2022)

Salisbury


----------



## Austin (18 Okt. 2022)

Tulsa


----------



## frank63 (18 Okt. 2022)

Ueckermünde


----------



## Rolli (18 Okt. 2022)

Victoria


----------



## frank63 (18 Okt. 2022)

Wolfenbüttel


----------



## Rolli (18 Okt. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Austin (18 Okt. 2022)

Yeovil


----------



## Rolli (18 Okt. 2022)

Zons


----------



## Austin (18 Okt. 2022)

Ahaus


----------



## frank63 (18 Okt. 2022)

Binz


----------



## Austin (18 Okt. 2022)

Colchester


----------



## frank63 (18 Okt. 2022)

Darwin


----------



## Rolli (18 Okt. 2022)

Elmshorn


----------



## Austin (18 Okt. 2022)

Foggia


----------



## Rolli (18 Okt. 2022)

Granada


----------



## Austin (18 Okt. 2022)

Hull


----------



## Rolli (19 Okt. 2022)

Iserlohn


----------



## Austin (19 Okt. 2022)

Johannesburg


----------



## Rolli (19 Okt. 2022)

Kinshasa


----------



## Austin (19 Okt. 2022)

Lörrach


----------



## Rolli (19 Okt. 2022)

Marl


----------



## Austin (19 Okt. 2022)

Nantes


----------



## Rolli (19 Okt. 2022)

Ochtrup


----------



## Austin (19 Okt. 2022)

Portsmouth


----------



## Rolli (19 Okt. 2022)

Quickborn


----------



## Austin (19 Okt. 2022)

Raleigh


----------



## Rolli (19 Okt. 2022)

Stein*furt*


----------



## Marco2 (19 Okt. 2022)

Turin


----------



## Max100 (19 Okt. 2022)

Unna


----------



## frank63 (19 Okt. 2022)

Verl


----------



## EmilS (19 Okt. 2022)

Winsen


----------



## frank63 (19 Okt. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Brian (19 Okt. 2022)

Yamoussoukro


----------



## Nastyghost (19 Okt. 2022)

Zug


----------



## Brian (19 Okt. 2022)

Augsburg


----------



## Rolli (19 Okt. 2022)

Brilon


----------



## Punisher (19 Okt. 2022)

Celle


----------



## Rolli (19 Okt. 2022)

Darmstadt


----------



## Punisher (19 Okt. 2022)

Eisenach


----------



## Rolli (19 Okt. 2022)

Fulton


----------



## Punisher (19 Okt. 2022)

Gera


----------



## Rolli (19 Okt. 2022)

Halle


----------



## Punisher (19 Okt. 2022)

Iserlohn


----------



## Rolli (19 Okt. 2022)

Jericho


----------



## Punisher (19 Okt. 2022)

Klagenfurt


----------



## Rolli (19 Okt. 2022)

Ludwigs*hafen*


----------



## EmilS (19 Okt. 2022)

Monaco


----------



## Rolli (19 Okt. 2022)

Newcastle


----------



## EmilS (19 Okt. 2022)

Oviedo


----------



## Rolli (19 Okt. 2022)

Petrograd


----------



## Punisher (19 Okt. 2022)

Quebec


----------



## Rolli (19 Okt. 2022)

Ravensburg


----------



## Cherubini (19 Okt. 2022)

Stuttgart


----------



## Rolli (19 Okt. 2022)

Triest


----------



## frank63 (19 Okt. 2022)

Unna


----------



## Rolli (19 Okt. 2022)

Valpariso


----------



## frank63 (19 Okt. 2022)

Windhoek


----------



## Rolli (19 Okt. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## frank63 (19 Okt. 2022)

Yokohama


----------



## Rolli (19 Okt. 2022)

Zwolle


----------



## frank63 (19 Okt. 2022)

Anaheim


----------



## Max100 (20 Okt. 2022)

Bitterfeld


----------



## Punisher (20 Okt. 2022)

Cochem


----------



## Max100 (20 Okt. 2022)

Dormagen


----------



## EmilS (20 Okt. 2022)

Estoril


----------



## Rolli (20 Okt. 2022)

Florenz


----------



## EmilS (20 Okt. 2022)

Girona


----------



## Rolli (20 Okt. 2022)

Hiroshima


----------



## frank63 (20 Okt. 2022)

Isenbüttel


----------



## Rolli (20 Okt. 2022)

Jaroslawel


----------



## frank63 (20 Okt. 2022)

Kairo


----------



## Rolli (20 Okt. 2022)

Lüdenscheid


----------



## EmilS (20 Okt. 2022)

M’bour


----------



## Rolli (20 Okt. 2022)

Nassau


----------



## frank63 (20 Okt. 2022)

Orlando


----------



## Rolli (20 Okt. 2022)

Piräus


----------



## frank63 (20 Okt. 2022)

Quickborn


----------



## Brian (20 Okt. 2022)

Raitenbuch


----------



## Rolli (20 Okt. 2022)

Saloniki


----------



## Brian (20 Okt. 2022)

Teheran


----------



## frank63 (20 Okt. 2022)

Umea


----------



## Rolli (20 Okt. 2022)

Veldenz


----------



## Brian (20 Okt. 2022)

Waakirchen.


----------



## Rolli (20 Okt. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Punisher (20 Okt. 2022)

Youngtown


----------



## Brian (20 Okt. 2022)

Zangberg


----------



## frank63 (20 Okt. 2022)

Arnsberg


----------



## Brian (20 Okt. 2022)

Brünn


----------



## Rolli (20 Okt. 2022)

Calais


----------



## Brian (20 Okt. 2022)

Dabergotz


----------



## Rolli (20 Okt. 2022)

Esens


----------



## Brian (20 Okt. 2022)

Fahrenbach


----------



## Rolli (20 Okt. 2022)

Garmisch-Partenkirchen


----------



## Brian (20 Okt. 2022)

Haag a.d. Amper


----------



## Nastyghost (20 Okt. 2022)

Ipswich


----------



## Rolli (20 Okt. 2022)

Jerusalem


----------



## Brian (20 Okt. 2022)

Kronshagen


----------



## Rolli (20 Okt. 2022)

Livingston


----------



## Brian (20 Okt. 2022)

Moordiek


----------



## Rolli (20 Okt. 2022)

Nürnberg


----------



## Brian (20 Okt. 2022)

Oberaurach


----------



## Rolli (20 Okt. 2022)

Porlamar


----------



## Brian (20 Okt. 2022)

Querfurt


----------



## Rolli (20 Okt. 2022)

Regens*burg*


----------



## Brian (20 Okt. 2022)

Saaleplatte


----------



## Rolli (20 Okt. 2022)

Turin


----------



## Brian (20 Okt. 2022)

Utrecht


----------



## Rolli (20 Okt. 2022)

Venedig


----------



## Brian (20 Okt. 2022)

Wyoming


----------



## Rolli (20 Okt. 2022)

Xanten

Bin erstmal weg cu Brian


----------



## Brian (20 Okt. 2022)

Yokohama ( Bis dann rolli )


----------



## Punisher (20 Okt. 2022)

Zwickau


----------



## Brian (20 Okt. 2022)

Aalen


----------



## Punisher (20 Okt. 2022)

Bregenz


----------



## Brian (20 Okt. 2022)

Chenab


----------



## Punisher (20 Okt. 2022)

Dessau


----------



## Brian (20 Okt. 2022)

Eindhoven


----------



## Punisher (20 Okt. 2022)

Freiburg


----------



## Brian (20 Okt. 2022)

Gronau


----------



## Punisher (20 Okt. 2022)

Hilden


----------



## Brian (20 Okt. 2022)

Idar-Oberstein


----------



## EmilS (20 Okt. 2022)

Jüterbog


----------



## hanskasper (20 Okt. 2022)

Klagenfurt


----------



## EmilS (20 Okt. 2022)

Lissabon


----------



## hanskasper (20 Okt. 2022)

Mailand


----------



## Rolli (20 Okt. 2022)

Neapel


----------



## hanskasper (20 Okt. 2022)

Oran


----------



## Nastyghost (20 Okt. 2022)

Pisa


----------



## hanskasper (20 Okt. 2022)

Québec


----------



## frank63 (20 Okt. 2022)

Rastede


----------



## Marco2 (21 Okt. 2022)

Sturrgart


----------



## Punisher (21 Okt. 2022)

Tübingen


----------



## Marco2 (21 Okt. 2022)

Ulm


----------



## Max100 (21 Okt. 2022)

Vestenbergsgreuth


----------



## Rolli (21 Okt. 2022)

Worms


----------



## frank63 (21 Okt. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## EmilS (21 Okt. 2022)

Yonago


----------



## Cherubini (21 Okt. 2022)

Zürich


----------



## frank63 (21 Okt. 2022)

Augsburg


----------



## EmilS (21 Okt. 2022)

Barbastro


----------



## frank63 (21 Okt. 2022)

Cagliari


----------



## Rolli (21 Okt. 2022)

Detmold


----------



## frank63 (21 Okt. 2022)

Elmshorn


----------



## EmilS (21 Okt. 2022)

Fleurance


----------



## frank63 (21 Okt. 2022)

Gainesville


----------



## EmilS (21 Okt. 2022)

Hongkong


----------



## Rolli (21 Okt. 2022)

Ingolstadt


----------



## Brian (21 Okt. 2022)

Johannesburg


----------



## frank63 (21 Okt. 2022)

Kiel


----------



## Brian (21 Okt. 2022)

Lyon


----------



## frank63 (21 Okt. 2022)

Monza


----------



## Brian (21 Okt. 2022)

Narvik


----------



## Rolli (21 Okt. 2022)

Ostholz


----------



## Brian (21 Okt. 2022)

Portland


----------



## Rolli (21 Okt. 2022)

Quebec


----------



## Brian (21 Okt. 2022)

Reno


----------



## frank63 (21 Okt. 2022)

Sindelfingen


----------



## Rolli (21 Okt. 2022)

Toronto


----------



## Brian (21 Okt. 2022)

Ulsan


----------



## Rolli (21 Okt. 2022)

Växjö


----------



## Brian (21 Okt. 2022)

Washington


----------



## Rolli (21 Okt. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Brian (21 Okt. 2022)

Yaoundé


----------



## Punisher (21 Okt. 2022)

Zwickau


----------



## Brian (21 Okt. 2022)

Algier


----------



## EmilS (21 Okt. 2022)

Bogota


----------



## Rolli (21 Okt. 2022)

Calgary


----------



## EmilS (21 Okt. 2022)

Dijon


----------



## Rolli (21 Okt. 2022)

Empoli


----------



## Nastyghost (21 Okt. 2022)

Friedrichshafen


----------



## Punisher (21 Okt. 2022)

Gummersbach


----------



## Rolli (21 Okt. 2022)

Halifax


----------



## Punisher (21 Okt. 2022)

Ingolstadt


----------



## Rolli (21 Okt. 2022)

Jülich


----------



## EmilS (21 Okt. 2022)

Königsberg


----------



## Rolli (21 Okt. 2022)

Le Havre


----------



## EmilS (21 Okt. 2022)

Monrovia


----------



## Rolli (21 Okt. 2022)

Naila


----------



## EmilS (21 Okt. 2022)

Olot


----------



## Rolli (21 Okt. 2022)

Pirmasens


----------



## frank63 (21 Okt. 2022)

Quedlinburg


----------



## Nastyghost (21 Okt. 2022)

Reno


----------



## frank63 (21 Okt. 2022)

Sofia


----------



## Marco2 (22 Okt. 2022)

Turin


----------



## Max100 (22 Okt. 2022)

Udine


----------



## Nastyghost (22 Okt. 2022)

Venedig


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2022)

Wolgograd


----------



## frank63 (22 Okt. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Brian (22 Okt. 2022)

Yamoussoukro


----------



## frank63 (22 Okt. 2022)

Zürich


----------



## EmilS (22 Okt. 2022)

Arles


----------



## frank63 (22 Okt. 2022)

Berchtesgaden


----------



## EmilS (22 Okt. 2022)

Conil (de la Frontera)


----------



## Punisher (22 Okt. 2022)

Dortmund


----------



## Brian (22 Okt. 2022)

El Paso


----------



## Punisher (22 Okt. 2022)

Friedrichshafen


----------



## frank63 (22 Okt. 2022)

Günzburg


----------



## Brian (22 Okt. 2022)

Halle


----------



## Punisher (22 Okt. 2022)

Ingolstadt


----------



## Brian (22 Okt. 2022)

Jakarta


----------



## Punisher (22 Okt. 2022)

Kapstadt


----------



## Brian (22 Okt. 2022)

Ludwigsburg


----------



## Punisher (22 Okt. 2022)

Marburg


----------



## Brian (22 Okt. 2022)

Narvik


----------



## Punisher (22 Okt. 2022)

Oslo


----------



## Brian (22 Okt. 2022)

Portland


----------



## Punisher (22 Okt. 2022)

Quebec


----------



## Brian (22 Okt. 2022)

Rheinbach


----------



## Punisher (22 Okt. 2022)

Siegburg


----------



## Brian (22 Okt. 2022)

Tampere


----------



## Punisher (22 Okt. 2022)

Ulm


----------



## Brian (22 Okt. 2022)

Valencia


----------



## Punisher (22 Okt. 2022)

Wiesbaden


----------



## Brian (22 Okt. 2022)

Xuzhou


----------



## Punisher (22 Okt. 2022)

Youngtown


----------



## Brian (22 Okt. 2022)

Zabol


----------



## Punisher (22 Okt. 2022)

Ahrweiler


----------



## Brian (22 Okt. 2022)

Birmingham


----------



## Punisher (22 Okt. 2022)

Christiansholm


----------



## Brian (22 Okt. 2022)

Dayton


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2022)

Emden


----------



## Punisher (22 Okt. 2022)

Freedom


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2022)

Gümzburg


----------



## Punisher (22 Okt. 2022)

Halle


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2022)

Inster*burg*


----------



## Punisher (22 Okt. 2022)

Jülich


----------



## Brian (22 Okt. 2022)

Kursk


----------



## Punisher (22 Okt. 2022)

Lingen


----------



## Brian (22 Okt. 2022)

Melbourne


----------



## Punisher (22 Okt. 2022)

Nassau


----------



## Brian (22 Okt. 2022)

Ostrava


----------



## Punisher (22 Okt. 2022)

Pisa


----------



## Brian (22 Okt. 2022)

Quimper


----------



## Punisher (22 Okt. 2022)

Riga


----------



## Brian (22 Okt. 2022)

Salzburg


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2022)

Troisdorf


----------



## Brian (22 Okt. 2022)

Ube


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2022)

Venedig


----------



## Brian (22 Okt. 2022)

Washington


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Brian (22 Okt. 2022)

Youngstown


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2022)

Zürich


----------



## Brian (22 Okt. 2022)

Amberg


----------



## Punisher (22 Okt. 2022)

Berlin


----------



## Brian (22 Okt. 2022)

Charleston


----------



## Punisher (22 Okt. 2022)

Dortmund


----------



## Brian (22 Okt. 2022)

Exeter


----------



## Punisher (22 Okt. 2022)

Frankfurt


----------



## Brian (22 Okt. 2022)

Göteborg


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2022)

Havelse


----------



## Punisher (22 Okt. 2022)

Ingolstadt


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2022)

Jericho


----------



## Punisher (22 Okt. 2022)

Krakau


----------



## frank63 (22 Okt. 2022)

Lüneburg


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2022)

Minneapolis


----------



## frank63 (22 Okt. 2022)

Nottingham


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2022)

Okinawa


----------



## frank63 (22 Okt. 2022)

Passau


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2022)

Quedlinburg


----------



## EmilS (22 Okt. 2022)

Reichenhall


----------



## frank63 (22 Okt. 2022)

Sarstedt


----------



## EmilS (22 Okt. 2022)

Toledo


----------



## SteveJ (22 Okt. 2022)

Utrecht


----------



## EmilS (22 Okt. 2022)

Vejer de la Frontera


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2022)

Würzburg


----------



## EmilS (22 Okt. 2022)

Xuanwei


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2022)

Ystad


----------



## Nastyghost (22 Okt. 2022)

Zakopane


----------



## frank63 (22 Okt. 2022)

Ahrensburg


----------



## Max100 (23 Okt. 2022)

Bottrop


----------



## Nastyghost (23 Okt. 2022)

Charkiw


----------



## Max100 (23 Okt. 2022)

Dover


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2022)

Eutin


----------



## Punisher (23 Okt. 2022)

Fulda


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2022)

Genf


----------



## EmilS (23 Okt. 2022)

Horn-Bad Meinberg


----------



## Punisher (23 Okt. 2022)

Iserlohn


----------



## EmilS (23 Okt. 2022)

Jakarta


----------



## frank63 (23 Okt. 2022)

Kopenhagen


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2022)

Lahore


----------



## Punisher (23 Okt. 2022)

München


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2022)

Naila


----------



## frank63 (23 Okt. 2022)

Ostrau


----------



## Punisher (23 Okt. 2022)

Pisa


----------



## frank63 (23 Okt. 2022)

Quickborn


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2022)

Ratingen


----------



## Brian (23 Okt. 2022)

Spelle


----------



## Punisher (23 Okt. 2022)

Trier


----------



## Brian (23 Okt. 2022)

Uder


----------



## Punisher (23 Okt. 2022)

Venedig


----------



## frank63 (23 Okt. 2022)

Winsen


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Brian (23 Okt. 2022)

Anhausen


----------



## Punisher (23 Okt. 2022)

Brügge


----------



## Brian (23 Okt. 2022)

Calau


----------



## Punisher (23 Okt. 2022)

Dessau


----------



## Brian (23 Okt. 2022)

Eppstein


----------



## Punisher (23 Okt. 2022)

Freiburg


----------



## Brian (23 Okt. 2022)

Gaggenau


----------



## frank63 (23 Okt. 2022)

Hannover


----------



## Brian (23 Okt. 2022)

Ilmtal


----------



## frank63 (23 Okt. 2022)

Jagel


----------



## Brian (23 Okt. 2022)

Kaisheim


----------



## Punisher (23 Okt. 2022)

Limburg


----------



## frank63 (23 Okt. 2022)

Montevideo


----------



## Brian (23 Okt. 2022)

Nalbach


----------



## Punisher (23 Okt. 2022)

Olpe


----------



## Brian (23 Okt. 2022)

Potsdam


----------



## Punisher (23 Okt. 2022)

Quebec


----------



## Brian (23 Okt. 2022)

Rohrenfels


----------



## Punisher (23 Okt. 2022)

Saarburg


----------



## Brian (23 Okt. 2022)

Treben


----------



## Punisher (23 Okt. 2022)

Ulm


----------



## Brian (23 Okt. 2022)

Viernau


----------



## Punisher (23 Okt. 2022)

Wiesbaden


----------



## Brian (23 Okt. 2022)

Xingtai


----------



## frank63 (23 Okt. 2022)

Yokohama


----------



## Punisher (23 Okt. 2022)

Zwickau


----------



## Brian (23 Okt. 2022)

Almdorf


----------



## Punisher (23 Okt. 2022)

Baden Baden


----------



## Nastyghost (23 Okt. 2022)

Corpus Christi


----------



## Punisher (23 Okt. 2022)

Diez


----------



## Brian (23 Okt. 2022)

Eppenberg


----------



## frank63 (23 Okt. 2022)

Faßberg


----------



## Punisher (23 Okt. 2022)

Graz


----------



## Brian (23 Okt. 2022)

Heidweiler


----------



## SteveJ (23 Okt. 2022)

Idar-Oberstein


----------



## Cherubini (23 Okt. 2022)

Jacksonville


----------



## EmilS (23 Okt. 2022)

Khartum


----------



## hanskasper (23 Okt. 2022)

Luxor


----------



## EmilS (23 Okt. 2022)

Meknes


----------



## hanskasper (23 Okt. 2022)

Nürnberg


----------



## Punisher (23 Okt. 2022)

Olpe


----------



## SteveJ (23 Okt. 2022)

Pinneberg


----------



## Punisher (23 Okt. 2022)

Quebec


----------



## hanskasper (23 Okt. 2022)

Regensburg


----------



## SteveJ (23 Okt. 2022)

Stuttgart


----------



## hanskasper (23 Okt. 2022)

Tübingen


----------



## SteveJ (23 Okt. 2022)

Ulm


----------



## hanskasper (23 Okt. 2022)

Völklingen


----------



## SteveJ (23 Okt. 2022)

Wuppertal


----------



## hanskasper (23 Okt. 2022)

Xi'an


----------



## SteveJ (23 Okt. 2022)

Yokohama


----------



## hanskasper (23 Okt. 2022)

Zürich


----------



## SteveJ (23 Okt. 2022)

Amsterdam
Da war ich erst am letzen WE...


----------



## hanskasper (23 Okt. 2022)

Bamberg


----------



## SteveJ (23 Okt. 2022)

Coburg


----------



## hanskasper (23 Okt. 2022)

Delmenhorst


----------



## SteveJ (23 Okt. 2022)

Essen


----------



## EmilS (23 Okt. 2022)

Freudenstadt


----------



## SteveJ (23 Okt. 2022)

Görlitz


----------



## hanskasper (23 Okt. 2022)

Hof


----------



## SteveJ (23 Okt. 2022)

Ingolstadt


----------



## hanskasper (23 Okt. 2022)

Jena


----------



## Nastyghost (23 Okt. 2022)

Karlsruhe


----------



## hanskasper (23 Okt. 2022)

Lotte


----------



## frank63 (23 Okt. 2022)

Minsk


----------



## Rolli (24 Okt. 2022)

Neapel


----------



## Punisher (24 Okt. 2022)

Oslo


----------



## frank63 (24 Okt. 2022)

Perleberg


----------



## Brian (24 Okt. 2022)

Quaschwitz


----------



## Rolli (24 Okt. 2022)

Rur


----------



## frank63 (24 Okt. 2022)

Solingen


----------



## Brian (24 Okt. 2022)

Torgau


----------



## frank63 (24 Okt. 2022)

Uetersen


----------



## Brian (24 Okt. 2022)

Vestenbergsgreuth


----------



## Rolli (24 Okt. 2022)

Werl


----------



## Cherubini (24 Okt. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## frank63 (24 Okt. 2022)

Yokohama


----------



## Rolli (24 Okt. 2022)

Zermatt


----------



## frank63 (24 Okt. 2022)

Aurich


----------



## Rolli (24 Okt. 2022)

Bristol


----------



## EmilS (24 Okt. 2022)

Cordoba


----------



## Nastyghost (24 Okt. 2022)

Detroit


----------



## Rolli (24 Okt. 2022)

Eschweiler


----------



## Cherubini (24 Okt. 2022)

Fürstenfeld


----------



## Brian (24 Okt. 2022)

Gerolstein


----------



## EmilS (24 Okt. 2022)

Hendaye


----------



## Punisher (24 Okt. 2022)

Idar-Oberstein


----------



## EmilS (24 Okt. 2022)

Jerez de la Frontera


----------



## SteveJ (24 Okt. 2022)

Kapstadt


----------



## Punisher (24 Okt. 2022)

Limburg


----------



## Rolli (24 Okt. 2022)

Meschede


----------



## Punisher (24 Okt. 2022)

Niederzissen


----------



## tzdon (24 Okt. 2022)

Oslo


----------



## Rolli (24 Okt. 2022)

Prag


----------



## Punisher (24 Okt. 2022)

Quebec


----------



## EmilS (24 Okt. 2022)

Ramonville-Saint-Agne


----------



## Punisher (24 Okt. 2022)

siegen


----------



## Rolli (24 Okt. 2022)

Taschkent


----------



## tzdon (24 Okt. 2022)

Ulan Bator


----------



## Rolli (24 Okt. 2022)

Valladolid


----------



## Punisher (24 Okt. 2022)

Wilhelmshaven


----------



## Rolli (24 Okt. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Punisher (24 Okt. 2022)

Youngtown


----------



## Rolli (24 Okt. 2022)

Zons


----------



## frank63 (24 Okt. 2022)

Augsburg


----------



## Rolli (25 Okt. 2022)

Bern


----------



## Marco2 (25 Okt. 2022)

Celle


----------



## Max100 (25 Okt. 2022)

Darmstadt


----------



## Marco2 (25 Okt. 2022)

Essen


----------



## Punisher (25 Okt. 2022)

Filderstadt


----------



## Marco2 (25 Okt. 2022)

Gummersbach


----------



## Punisher (25 Okt. 2022)

Hamburg


----------



## Marco2 (25 Okt. 2022)

Ingolstadt


----------



## Punisher (25 Okt. 2022)

Jena


----------



## frank63 (25 Okt. 2022)

Köge


----------



## EmilS (25 Okt. 2022)

Lahore


----------



## Rolli (25 Okt. 2022)

Madrid


----------



## EmilS (25 Okt. 2022)

Nagasaki


----------



## frank63 (25 Okt. 2022)

Ottawa


----------



## Brian (25 Okt. 2022)

Painten


----------



## frank63 (25 Okt. 2022)

Quedlinburg


----------



## Brian (25 Okt. 2022)

Ramerberg


----------



## Rolli (25 Okt. 2022)

Salisbury


----------



## Brian (25 Okt. 2022)

Teheran


----------



## Rolli (25 Okt. 2022)

Unna


----------



## Brian (25 Okt. 2022)

Vestenbergsgreuth


----------



## Rolli (25 Okt. 2022)

Warstein


----------



## Brian (25 Okt. 2022)

Xuzhou


----------



## Cherubini (25 Okt. 2022)

Ystad


----------



## Brian (25 Okt. 2022)

Zabrze


----------



## Nastyghost (25 Okt. 2022)

Aarau


----------



## Brian (25 Okt. 2022)

Baku


----------



## Rolli (25 Okt. 2022)

Celle


----------



## Brian (25 Okt. 2022)

Diepholz


----------



## Rolli (25 Okt. 2022)

Euskirchen


----------



## EmilS (25 Okt. 2022)

Foix


----------



## Punisher (25 Okt. 2022)

Gera


----------



## Rolli (25 Okt. 2022)

Hameln


----------



## EmilS (25 Okt. 2022)

İskenderun


----------



## Punisher (25 Okt. 2022)

Johannesburg


----------



## Nastyghost (25 Okt. 2022)

Konstanz


----------



## frank63 (25 Okt. 2022)

Langenhagen


----------



## Rolli (25 Okt. 2022)

Mariopol


----------



## Max100 (26 Okt. 2022)

Naumburg


----------



## Punisher (26 Okt. 2022)

Oldenburg


----------



## Max100 (26 Okt. 2022)

Pfarrkirchen


----------



## Punisher (26 Okt. 2022)

Quedlinburg


----------



## Rolli (26 Okt. 2022)

Rheine


----------



## EmilS (26 Okt. 2022)

Santander


----------



## frank63 (26 Okt. 2022)

Troisdorf


----------



## EmilS (26 Okt. 2022)

Utting


----------



## frank63 (26 Okt. 2022)

Viersen


----------



## Rolli (26 Okt. 2022)

Wiesbaden


----------



## frank63 (26 Okt. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Rolli (26 Okt. 2022)

Ystad


----------



## frank63 (26 Okt. 2022)

Zürich


----------



## Rolli (26 Okt. 2022)

Antalya


----------



## frank63 (26 Okt. 2022)

Bern


----------



## Brian (26 Okt. 2022)

Caracas


----------



## Rolli (26 Okt. 2022)

Donaueschingen


----------



## Brian (26 Okt. 2022)

Eldorado


----------



## Rolli (26 Okt. 2022)

Fürth


----------



## Brian (26 Okt. 2022)

Grosny


----------



## Rolli (26 Okt. 2022)

Herne


----------



## Nastyghost (26 Okt. 2022)

Iserlohn


----------



## Brian (26 Okt. 2022)

Jerewan


----------



## Rolli (26 Okt. 2022)

Kevelar


----------



## Brian (26 Okt. 2022)

La Paz


----------



## Rolli (26 Okt. 2022)

Mainz


----------



## Brian (26 Okt. 2022)

Nashville


----------



## Rolli (26 Okt. 2022)

Osnabrück


----------



## Brian (26 Okt. 2022)

Perth


----------



## Rolli (26 Okt. 2022)

Quedlinburg


----------



## Brian (26 Okt. 2022)

Rabat


----------



## Rolli (26 Okt. 2022)

Sotschi


----------



## Brian (26 Okt. 2022)

Taipeh


----------



## Rolli (26 Okt. 2022)

Udine


----------



## Brian (26 Okt. 2022)

Villach


----------



## EmilS (26 Okt. 2022)

Wernigerode


----------



## Rolli (26 Okt. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Punisher (26 Okt. 2022)

Youngtown


----------



## SteveJ (26 Okt. 2022)

Zagreb


----------



## Punisher (26 Okt. 2022)

Aschaffenburg


----------



## Rolli (26 Okt. 2022)

Bonn


----------



## Punisher (26 Okt. 2022)

Chemnitz


----------



## Rolli (26 Okt. 2022)

Damaskus


----------



## Nastyghost (26 Okt. 2022)

El Paso


----------



## frank63 (26 Okt. 2022)

Füssen


----------



## Rolli (26 Okt. 2022)

Gretsiel


----------



## frank63 (26 Okt. 2022)

Hanoi


----------



## Rolli (26 Okt. 2022)

Illertissen


----------



## Marco2 (26 Okt. 2022)

Jerusalem


----------



## Rolli (26 Okt. 2022)

Kabul


----------



## Marco2 (26 Okt. 2022)

Leverkusen


----------



## Rolli (26 Okt. 2022)

Metz


----------



## Marco2 (26 Okt. 2022)

Nürnberg


----------



## Rolli (27 Okt. 2022)

*Nach M kommt N Marco  

Oberhausen*


----------



## Marco2 (27 Okt. 2022)

Rolli schrieb:


> *Nach M kommt N Marco
> 
> Oberhausen*


...Aua Bildungslücke !!

Passau


----------



## Rolli (27 Okt. 2022)

Quedlinburg


----------



## Marco2 (27 Okt. 2022)

Regensburg


----------



## Rolli (27 Okt. 2022)

Sao Paulo


----------



## Marco2 (27 Okt. 2022)

Turin


----------



## Rolli (27 Okt. 2022)

Ufa


----------



## Max100 (27 Okt. 2022)

Villach


----------



## Punisher (27 Okt. 2022)

Wiesbaden


----------



## Max100 (27 Okt. 2022)

Xianyang


----------



## Punisher (27 Okt. 2022)

Youngtown


----------



## EmilS (27 Okt. 2022)

Zinder


----------



## Punisher (27 Okt. 2022)

Aarau


----------



## Brian (27 Okt. 2022)

Bagdad


----------



## EmilS (27 Okt. 2022)

Castelldefels


----------



## frank63 (27 Okt. 2022)

Dover


----------



## EmilS (27 Okt. 2022)

Évora


----------



## Brian (27 Okt. 2022)

Fresno


----------



## frank63 (27 Okt. 2022)

Geilenkirchen


----------



## Brian (27 Okt. 2022)

Halmstad


----------



## EmilS (27 Okt. 2022)

Imperia


----------



## frank63 (27 Okt. 2022)

Jülich


----------



## Nastyghost (27 Okt. 2022)

Klagenfurt


----------



## Brian (27 Okt. 2022)

Leeds


----------



## Punisher (27 Okt. 2022)

Manchester


----------



## Brian (27 Okt. 2022)

Nagoya


----------



## Rolli (27 Okt. 2022)

Ostrau


----------



## Brian (27 Okt. 2022)

Posen


----------



## Punisher (27 Okt. 2022)

Quebec


----------



## Brian (27 Okt. 2022)

Richmond


----------



## Punisher (27 Okt. 2022)

Siegburg


----------



## Brian (27 Okt. 2022)

Townsville


----------



## Punisher (27 Okt. 2022)

Ulm


----------



## Brian (27 Okt. 2022)

Versailles


----------



## Punisher (27 Okt. 2022)

Wiesbaden


----------



## Rolli (27 Okt. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Brian (27 Okt. 2022)

Yamoussoukro


----------



## Rolli (27 Okt. 2022)

Zwolle


----------



## Brian (27 Okt. 2022)

Aberdeen


----------



## Rolli (27 Okt. 2022)

Breslau


----------



## Brian (27 Okt. 2022)

Cincinnati


----------



## Rolli (27 Okt. 2022)

Dresden


----------



## Brian (27 Okt. 2022)

Enschede


----------



## Rolli (27 Okt. 2022)

Frechen


----------



## Punisher (27 Okt. 2022)

Gießen


----------



## Brian (27 Okt. 2022)

Horsthausen


----------



## Rolli (27 Okt. 2022)

Ischgl


----------



## Brian (27 Okt. 2022)

Jinan


----------



## Rolli (27 Okt. 2022)

Kawasaki


----------



## Brian (27 Okt. 2022)

Lissabon


----------



## Punisher (27 Okt. 2022)

Mailand


----------



## Brian (27 Okt. 2022)

Nairobi


----------



## Punisher (27 Okt. 2022)

Olpe


----------



## Rolli (27 Okt. 2022)

Parma


----------



## EmilS (27 Okt. 2022)

Quantico


----------



## Punisher (27 Okt. 2022)

Riga


----------



## EmilS (27 Okt. 2022)

Setubal


----------



## SteveJ (27 Okt. 2022)

Toronto


----------



## EmilS (27 Okt. 2022)

Unterammergau


----------



## Rolli (27 Okt. 2022)

Varna


----------



## Nastyghost (27 Okt. 2022)

Washington


----------



## Rolli (27 Okt. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## frank63 (27 Okt. 2022)

Yokohama


----------



## Rolli (27 Okt. 2022)

Zwickau


----------



## Marco2 (28 Okt. 2022)

Aachen


----------



## Max100 (28 Okt. 2022)

Bozen


----------



## Punisher (28 Okt. 2022)

Celle


----------



## Max100 (28 Okt. 2022)

Duderstadt


----------



## Cherubini (28 Okt. 2022)

Empoli


----------



## EmilS (28 Okt. 2022)

Freudenstadt


----------



## frank63 (28 Okt. 2022)

Göppingen


----------



## EmilS (28 Okt. 2022)

Haifa


----------



## frank63 (28 Okt. 2022)

Inzell


----------



## EmilS (28 Okt. 2022)

Johannesburg


----------



## Brian (28 Okt. 2022)

Kingston


----------



## Rolli (28 Okt. 2022)

Lippstadt


----------



## Punisher (28 Okt. 2022)

Madrid


----------



## Rolli (28 Okt. 2022)

Narvik


----------



## Punisher (28 Okt. 2022)

Olpe


----------



## EmilS (28 Okt. 2022)

Prades


----------



## Rolli (28 Okt. 2022)

Quedlinburg


----------



## frank63 (28 Okt. 2022)

Rinteln


----------



## Rolli (28 Okt. 2022)

Sapporo


----------



## hanskasper (28 Okt. 2022)

Troisdorf


----------



## frank63 (28 Okt. 2022)

Unterlüß


----------



## hanskasper (28 Okt. 2022)

Växjö


----------



## Rolli (28 Okt. 2022)

Waterloo


----------



## hanskasper (28 Okt. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Rolli (28 Okt. 2022)

Ystad


----------



## hanskasper (28 Okt. 2022)

Zagreb


----------



## Punisher (28 Okt. 2022)

Aschaffenburg


----------



## hanskasper (28 Okt. 2022)

Brasilia


----------



## Rolli (28 Okt. 2022)

Caracas


----------



## hanskasper (28 Okt. 2022)

Droben


----------



## Rolli (28 Okt. 2022)

Eslohe


----------



## hanskasper (28 Okt. 2022)

Francistown


----------



## Rolli (28 Okt. 2022)

Günzburg


----------



## hanskasper (28 Okt. 2022)

Huelva


----------



## Rolli (29 Okt. 2022)

Ipswitch


----------



## hanskasper (29 Okt. 2022)

Jerusalem


----------



## Marco2 (29 Okt. 2022)

Kassel


----------



## Max100 (29 Okt. 2022)

Ludwigslust


----------



## Nastyghost (29 Okt. 2022)

Montevideo


----------



## Max100 (29 Okt. 2022)

Nantes


----------



## Punisher (29 Okt. 2022)

Orleans


----------



## Max100 (29 Okt. 2022)

Pinneberg


----------



## Punisher (29 Okt. 2022)

Quebec


----------



## Max100 (29 Okt. 2022)

Rosenheim


----------



## raised fist (29 Okt. 2022)

stockelsdorf


----------



## Rolli (29 Okt. 2022)

Teheran


----------



## EmilS (29 Okt. 2022)

Utiel


----------



## frank63 (29 Okt. 2022)

Verden


----------



## EmilS (29 Okt. 2022)

Weimar


----------



## frank63 (29 Okt. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Brian (29 Okt. 2022)

Yamoussoukro


----------



## Rolli (29 Okt. 2022)

Zwolle


----------



## Punisher (29 Okt. 2022)

Ahrweiler


----------



## Brian (29 Okt. 2022)

Bogota


----------



## Punisher (29 Okt. 2022)

Cochem


----------



## Brian (29 Okt. 2022)

Darwin


----------



## Punisher (29 Okt. 2022)

Erlangen


----------



## Brian (29 Okt. 2022)

Foggia


----------



## Punisher (29 Okt. 2022)

Gera


----------



## Brian (29 Okt. 2022)

Halmstad


----------



## Punisher (29 Okt. 2022)

Ingelheim


----------



## Brian (29 Okt. 2022)

Jackson


----------



## Punisher (29 Okt. 2022)

Köln


----------



## Brian (29 Okt. 2022)

Leicester


----------



## Punisher (29 Okt. 2022)

Moskau


----------



## Brian (29 Okt. 2022)

Newcastle


----------



## Punisher (29 Okt. 2022)

Oxford


----------



## Brian (29 Okt. 2022)

Phoenix


----------



## Punisher (29 Okt. 2022)

Quantico


----------



## Brian (29 Okt. 2022)

Rosario


----------



## Rolli (29 Okt. 2022)

Seoul


----------



## Punisher (29 Okt. 2022)

Tübingen


----------



## Brian (29 Okt. 2022)

Udine


----------



## Punisher (29 Okt. 2022)

Venedig


----------



## Brian (29 Okt. 2022)

Wolgagrad


----------



## Punisher (29 Okt. 2022)

Xiamen


----------



## frank63 (29 Okt. 2022)

Yokohama


----------



## Punisher (29 Okt. 2022)

Zwickau


----------



## Brian (29 Okt. 2022)

Atlanta


----------



## Punisher (29 Okt. 2022)

Bochum


----------



## frank63 (29 Okt. 2022)

Cardiff


----------



## Brian (29 Okt. 2022)

Doha


----------



## Punisher (29 Okt. 2022)

Edmonton


----------



## Brian (29 Okt. 2022)

Fresno


----------



## Punisher (29 Okt. 2022)

Gera


----------



## frank63 (29 Okt. 2022)

Höxter


----------



## Punisher (29 Okt. 2022)

Idstein


----------



## Brian (29 Okt. 2022)

Jinan


----------



## Punisher (29 Okt. 2022)

Kassel


----------



## Brian (29 Okt. 2022)

Luanda


----------



## Punisher (29 Okt. 2022)

Monacco


----------



## tzdon (29 Okt. 2022)

Nairobi


----------



## Punisher (29 Okt. 2022)

Olpe


----------



## Brian (29 Okt. 2022)

Palermo


----------



## Punisher (29 Okt. 2022)

Quebec


----------



## Brian (29 Okt. 2022)

Rimini


----------



## Punisher (29 Okt. 2022)

Suhl


----------



## Brian (29 Okt. 2022)

Torgau


----------



## Punisher (29 Okt. 2022)

Uhingen


----------



## Brian (29 Okt. 2022)

Vantaa


----------



## Punisher (29 Okt. 2022)

Wiesbaden


----------



## Brian (29 Okt. 2022)

Xuzhou


----------



## Punisher (29 Okt. 2022)

Yaounde


----------



## frank63 (29 Okt. 2022)

Zagreb


----------



## Brian (29 Okt. 2022)

Auckland


----------



## EmilS (29 Okt. 2022)

Bordeaux


----------



## SteveJ (29 Okt. 2022)

Cannes


----------



## EmilS (29 Okt. 2022)

Denver


----------



## frank63 (29 Okt. 2022)

Einbeck


----------



## EmilS (29 Okt. 2022)

Faro


----------



## frank63 (29 Okt. 2022)

Gerolstein


----------



## Rolli (29 Okt. 2022)

Hanoi


----------



## Marco2 (30 Okt. 2022)

Ingolstadt


----------



## Punisher (30 Okt. 2022)

Jerusalem


----------



## Rolli (30 Okt. 2022)

Kleve


----------



## Punisher (30 Okt. 2022)

Lippstadt


----------



## EmilS (30 Okt. 2022)

Monterey


----------



## Punisher (30 Okt. 2022)

Nassau


----------



## EmilS (30 Okt. 2022)

Otranto


----------



## frank63 (30 Okt. 2022)

Peking


----------



## Brian (30 Okt. 2022)

Qingdao


----------



## Punisher (30 Okt. 2022)

Rennes


----------



## frank63 (30 Okt. 2022)

Saigon


----------



## Punisher (30 Okt. 2022)

Tallahassee


----------



## SteveJ (30 Okt. 2022)

Utrecht


----------



## Brian (30 Okt. 2022)

Villach


----------



## Punisher (30 Okt. 2022)

Weimar


----------



## Brian (30 Okt. 2022)

Xiamen


----------



## Punisher (30 Okt. 2022)

Yaounde


----------



## Brian (30 Okt. 2022)

Zhuhai


----------



## Rolli (30 Okt. 2022)

Alma-Ata


----------



## Brian (30 Okt. 2022)

Brisbane


----------



## Rolli (30 Okt. 2022)

Casablanca


----------



## SteveJ (30 Okt. 2022)

Doha


----------



## Rolli (30 Okt. 2022)

El Paso


----------



## frank63 (30 Okt. 2022)

Florenz


----------



## Brian (30 Okt. 2022)

Göteborg


----------



## Punisher (30 Okt. 2022)

Husum


----------



## EmilS (30 Okt. 2022)

Interlaken


----------



## frank63 (30 Okt. 2022)

Jade


----------



## EmilS (30 Okt. 2022)

Kaliningrad


----------



## Punisher (30 Okt. 2022)

Leipzig


----------



## frank63 (30 Okt. 2022)

Miami


----------



## Punisher (30 Okt. 2022)

Nassau


----------



## frank63 (30 Okt. 2022)

Orlando


----------



## Punisher (30 Okt. 2022)

Petersburg


----------



## frank63 (30 Okt. 2022)

Quickborn


----------



## Punisher (30 Okt. 2022)

Riga


----------



## SteveJ (30 Okt. 2022)

Stockholm


----------



## tzdon (30 Okt. 2022)

Turku


----------



## EmilS (30 Okt. 2022)

Utebo


----------



## Nastyghost (30 Okt. 2022)

Vancouver


----------



## Rolli (30 Okt. 2022)

Waco


----------



## SteveJ (30 Okt. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Marco2 (31 Okt. 2022)

Yokohama


----------



## Cherubini (31 Okt. 2022)

Zürich


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2022)

Ankara


----------



## frank63 (31 Okt. 2022)

Banteln


----------



## Brian (31 Okt. 2022)

Caracas


----------



## frank63 (31 Okt. 2022)

Delmenhorst


----------



## Brian (31 Okt. 2022)

Edmonton


----------



## frank63 (31 Okt. 2022)

Friedewald


----------



## EmilS (31 Okt. 2022)

Grindelwald


----------



## Brian (31 Okt. 2022)

Hobart


----------



## frank63 (31 Okt. 2022)

Ipswich


----------



## Brian (31 Okt. 2022)

Jerewan


----------



## frank63 (31 Okt. 2022)

Kairo


----------



## Brian (31 Okt. 2022)

Luanda


----------



## frank63 (31 Okt. 2022)

Montreal


----------



## Brian (31 Okt. 2022)

Nikosia


----------



## EmilS (31 Okt. 2022)

Oran


----------



## Brian (31 Okt. 2022)

Porto Alegre


----------



## Nastyghost (31 Okt. 2022)

Quebec


----------



## Brian (31 Okt. 2022)

Rouen


----------



## frank63 (31 Okt. 2022)

Seattle


----------



## Brian (31 Okt. 2022)

Taipeh


----------



## frank63 (31 Okt. 2022)

Udine


----------



## Brian (31 Okt. 2022)

Vilnius


----------



## frank63 (31 Okt. 2022)

Winnipeg


----------



## Brian (31 Okt. 2022)

Xi’an


----------



## Punisher (31 Okt. 2022)

Yaounde


----------



## Brian (31 Okt. 2022)

Zabrze


----------



## frank63 (31 Okt. 2022)

Alleringersleben


----------



## Punisher (31 Okt. 2022)

Berlin


----------



## frank63 (31 Okt. 2022)

Celle


----------



## Punisher (31 Okt. 2022)

Duisburg


----------



## frank63 (31 Okt. 2022)

Esbjerg


----------



## Punisher (31 Okt. 2022)

Freiburg


----------



## frank63 (31 Okt. 2022)

Gijón


----------



## EmilS (31 Okt. 2022)

Havanna


----------



## Punisher (31 Okt. 2022)

Iserlohn


----------



## Brian (31 Okt. 2022)

Jena


----------



## Punisher (31 Okt. 2022)

Kaliningrad


----------



## Brian (31 Okt. 2022)

London


----------



## Punisher (31 Okt. 2022)

Melbourne


----------



## Brian (31 Okt. 2022)

Nairobi


----------



## frank63 (31 Okt. 2022)

Osnabrück


----------



## Punisher (31 Okt. 2022)

Prag


----------



## EmilS (31 Okt. 2022)

Quarteira


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2022)

Radevormwald


----------



## EmilS (31 Okt. 2022)

Sagres


----------



## frank63 (31 Okt. 2022)

Tunis


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2022)

Ufa


----------



## frank63 (31 Okt. 2022)

Verden


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2022)

Wesel


----------



## frank63 (31 Okt. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Nastyghost (31 Okt. 2022)

Yverdon


----------



## SteveJ (31 Okt. 2022)

Zwickau


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2022)

Aberdeen


----------



## Max100 (1 Nov. 2022)

Bad Belzig.


----------



## Marco2 (1 Nov. 2022)

Celle


----------



## EmilS (1 Nov. 2022)

Donostia


----------



## frank63 (1 Nov. 2022)

Eindhoven


----------



## EmilS (1 Nov. 2022)

Figueres


----------



## frank63 (1 Nov. 2022)

Gronau


----------



## Punisher (1 Nov. 2022)

Herzogenaurach


----------



## EmilS (1 Nov. 2022)

Irun


----------



## frank63 (1 Nov. 2022)

Jever


----------



## Punisher (1 Nov. 2022)

Kitzek


----------



## SteveJ (1 Nov. 2022)

Lindau


----------



## EmilS (1 Nov. 2022)

Mons


----------



## frank63 (1 Nov. 2022)

Nortmoor


----------



## Brian (1 Nov. 2022)

Osasco


----------



## Punisher (1 Nov. 2022)

Perugia


----------



## Brian (1 Nov. 2022)

Quickborn


----------



## Punisher (1 Nov. 2022)

Regensburg


----------



## Nastyghost (1 Nov. 2022)

San Sebastian


----------



## Brian (1 Nov. 2022)

Tallinn


----------



## Punisher (1 Nov. 2022)

Ulm


----------



## Brian (1 Nov. 2022)

Villach


----------



## Punisher (1 Nov. 2022)

Wernigerode


----------



## Brian (1 Nov. 2022)

Xuzhou


----------



## Rolli (1 Nov. 2022)

Ystad


----------



## Punisher (1 Nov. 2022)

Zuffenhausen


----------



## Brian (1 Nov. 2022)

Aleppo


----------



## Punisher (1 Nov. 2022)

Biarritz


----------



## Brian (1 Nov. 2022)

Canberra


----------



## Punisher (1 Nov. 2022)

Dessau


----------



## Brian (1 Nov. 2022)

Elche


----------



## Punisher (1 Nov. 2022)

Feldkirchen


----------



## Rolli (1 Nov. 2022)

Gronau


----------



## Punisher (1 Nov. 2022)

Husum


----------



## hanskasper (1 Nov. 2022)

Iserlohn


----------



## Brian (1 Nov. 2022)

Jakarta


----------



## hanskasper (1 Nov. 2022)

Kairo


----------



## Brian (1 Nov. 2022)

Lima


----------



## hanskasper (1 Nov. 2022)

Manila


----------



## Brian (1 Nov. 2022)

Neuenburg


----------



## Punisher (1 Nov. 2022)

Ochsenfurt


----------



## hanskasper (1 Nov. 2022)

Passau


----------



## EmilS (1 Nov. 2022)

Quinlan, Texas


----------



## hanskasper (1 Nov. 2022)

Reims


----------



## EmilS (1 Nov. 2022)

Sunnyvale


----------



## hanskasper (1 Nov. 2022)

Triest


----------



## Punisher (1 Nov. 2022)

Ulm


----------



## EmilS (1 Nov. 2022)

Vitoria-Gasteiz


----------



## hanskasper (1 Nov. 2022)

Wilhelmshaven


----------



## Rolli (1 Nov. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Punisher (1 Nov. 2022)

Yaounde


----------



## Austin (1 Nov. 2022)

Zülpich


----------



## Nastyghost (1 Nov. 2022)

Athen


----------



## Austin (1 Nov. 2022)

Bamako


----------



## Rolli (1 Nov. 2022)

Calgary


----------



## Austin (1 Nov. 2022)

Dakar


----------



## Marco2 (2 Nov. 2022)

Essen


----------



## Max100 (2 Nov. 2022)

Foggia


----------



## frank63 (2 Nov. 2022)

Genua


----------



## Brian (2 Nov. 2022)

Hanoi


----------



## frank63 (2 Nov. 2022)

Inzell


----------



## Brian (2 Nov. 2022)

Jerewan


----------



## frank63 (2 Nov. 2022)

Kiev


----------



## Brian (2 Nov. 2022)

Lagos


----------



## EmilS (2 Nov. 2022)

Matarò


----------



## Brian (2 Nov. 2022)

Nagoya


----------



## EmilS (2 Nov. 2022)

Olhão


----------



## Brian (2 Nov. 2022)

Pilsen


----------



## Nastyghost (2 Nov. 2022)

Quebec


----------



## Brian (2 Nov. 2022)

Richmond


----------



## Punisher (2 Nov. 2022)

Siegburg


----------



## Rolli (2 Nov. 2022)

Tampa


----------



## Punisher (2 Nov. 2022)

Uelzen


----------



## Brian (2 Nov. 2022)

Voerde


----------



## Punisher (2 Nov. 2022)

Wilhelmshafen


----------



## Rolli (2 Nov. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Punisher (2 Nov. 2022)

Youngtown


----------



## Brian (2 Nov. 2022)

Zagreb


----------



## Rolli (2 Nov. 2022)

Addis Abeba


----------



## Punisher (2 Nov. 2022)

Brighton


----------



## EmilS (2 Nov. 2022)

Chefchaouen


----------



## Rolli (2 Nov. 2022)

Darwin


----------



## Punisher (2 Nov. 2022)

Eisenach


----------



## EmilS (2 Nov. 2022)

Fes


----------



## Rolli (2 Nov. 2022)

Groningen


----------



## EmilS (2 Nov. 2022)

Ho-Chi-Minh-Stadt


----------



## Punisher (2 Nov. 2022)

Ingolstadt


----------



## Nastyghost (2 Nov. 2022)

Jakarta


----------



## frank63 (2 Nov. 2022)

Kopenhagen


----------



## Punisher (3 Nov. 2022)

Lahnstein


----------



## Max100 (3 Nov. 2022)

Marburg


----------



## Marco2 (3 Nov. 2022)

Nürnberg


----------



## EmilS (3 Nov. 2022)

Orléans


----------



## frank63 (3 Nov. 2022)

Pisa


----------



## EmilS (3 Nov. 2022)

Quetta


----------



## frank63 (3 Nov. 2022)

Rimini


----------



## Brian (3 Nov. 2022)

San Marino


----------



## frank63 (3 Nov. 2022)

Tutlingen


----------



## Brian (3 Nov. 2022)

Uster


----------



## Nastyghost (3 Nov. 2022)

Virginia Beach


----------



## Brian (3 Nov. 2022)

Wesel


----------



## EmilS (3 Nov. 2022)

Xinbin


----------



## SteveJ (3 Nov. 2022)

York


----------



## tzdon (3 Nov. 2022)

Zeven


----------



## EmilS (3 Nov. 2022)

Avila


----------



## Nastyghost (3 Nov. 2022)

Bergen


----------



## Rolli (3 Nov. 2022)

Colombo


----------



## Austin (3 Nov. 2022)

Düdelingen


----------



## Nastyghost (3 Nov. 2022)

Edmonton


----------



## Austin (3 Nov. 2022)

Fayetteville


----------



## frank63 (3 Nov. 2022)

Gainsville


----------



## Austin (3 Nov. 2022)

Hamilton


----------



## frank63 (3 Nov. 2022)

Istanbul


----------



## Austin (3 Nov. 2022)

Jönköping


----------



## frank63 (3 Nov. 2022)

Klagenfurt


----------



## Austin (3 Nov. 2022)

Linköping


----------



## Max100 (4 Nov. 2022)

Magdeburg


----------



## Marco2 (4 Nov. 2022)

Neuss


----------



## Nastyghost (4 Nov. 2022)

Oxford


----------



## frank63 (4 Nov. 2022)

Peterborough


----------



## Marco2 (4 Nov. 2022)

Quedlinburg


----------



## frank63 (4 Nov. 2022)

Reno


----------



## EmilS (4 Nov. 2022)

Salamanca


----------



## Brian (4 Nov. 2022)

Tampa


----------



## frank63 (4 Nov. 2022)

Uetersen


----------



## Brian (4 Nov. 2022)

Vancouver


----------



## EmilS (4 Nov. 2022)

Winnipeg


----------



## frank63 (4 Nov. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Brian (4 Nov. 2022)

Yamoussoukro


----------



## EmilS (4 Nov. 2022)

Zamora


----------



## Brian (4 Nov. 2022)

Aalborg


----------



## EmilS (4 Nov. 2022)

Burgos


----------



## Brian (4 Nov. 2022)

Como


----------



## Nastyghost (4 Nov. 2022)

Denver


----------



## Brian (4 Nov. 2022)

Exeter


----------



## Punisher (4 Nov. 2022)

Freiburg


----------



## Brian (4 Nov. 2022)

Goiânia


----------



## Punisher (4 Nov. 2022)

Hilversum


----------



## Brian (4 Nov. 2022)

Izmir


----------



## Punisher (4 Nov. 2022)

Jericho


----------



## Brian (4 Nov. 2022)

Kathmandu


----------



## Punisher (4 Nov. 2022)

Lindau


----------



## Brian (4 Nov. 2022)

Mombasa


----------



## Punisher (4 Nov. 2022)

Nassau


----------



## Brian (4 Nov. 2022)

Osaka


----------



## Punisher (4 Nov. 2022)

Prag


----------



## Brian (4 Nov. 2022)

Quakenbrück


----------



## Punisher (4 Nov. 2022)

Riga


----------



## Brian (4 Nov. 2022)

Singapur


----------



## Punisher (4 Nov. 2022)

Tübingen


----------



## Brian (4 Nov. 2022)

Unna


----------



## Punisher (4 Nov. 2022)

Venedig


----------



## Brian (4 Nov. 2022)

Worms


----------



## Punisher (4 Nov. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Brian (4 Nov. 2022)

Yokohama


----------



## Punisher (4 Nov. 2022)

Zwickau


----------



## EmilS (4 Nov. 2022)

Accra


----------



## Rolli (4 Nov. 2022)

Breslau


----------



## Brian (4 Nov. 2022)

Clausen


----------



## EmilS (4 Nov. 2022)

Darmstadt


----------



## Brian (4 Nov. 2022)

El Paso


----------



## EmilS (4 Nov. 2022)

Fuengirola


----------



## Rolli (4 Nov. 2022)

Granada


----------



## SteveJ (4 Nov. 2022)

Havanna


----------



## Punisher (4 Nov. 2022)

Ingolstadt


----------



## SteveJ (4 Nov. 2022)

Jever


----------



## Rolli (4 Nov. 2022)

Kamen


----------



## Punisher (4 Nov. 2022)

Lennestadt


----------



## SteveJ (4 Nov. 2022)

München


----------



## frank63 (4 Nov. 2022)

Nairobi


----------



## Nastyghost (4 Nov. 2022)

Ostrava


----------



## frank63 (4 Nov. 2022)

Piacenza


----------



## Rolli (5 Nov. 2022)

Quito


----------



## Max100 (5 Nov. 2022)

Rottach-Egern


----------



## frank63 (5 Nov. 2022)

Salzburg


----------



## Cherubini (5 Nov. 2022)

Turin


----------



## Punisher (5 Nov. 2022)

Unkel


----------



## Rolli (5 Nov. 2022)

Varel


----------



## frank63 (5 Nov. 2022)

Warnemünde


----------



## Rolli (5 Nov. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Nastyghost (5 Nov. 2022)

Yverdon


----------



## Rolli (5 Nov. 2022)

Zürich


----------



## Punisher (5 Nov. 2022)

Aurich


----------



## Rolli (5 Nov. 2022)

Baden-Baden


----------



## Punisher (5 Nov. 2022)

Cochem


----------



## Rolli (5 Nov. 2022)

Dorsten


----------



## Punisher (5 Nov. 2022)

Essen


----------



## Rolli (5 Nov. 2022)

Frechen


----------



## Punisher (5 Nov. 2022)

Gummersbach


----------



## EmilS (5 Nov. 2022)

Hagenau


----------



## frank63 (5 Nov. 2022)

Inzell


----------



## Punisher (5 Nov. 2022)

Jena


----------



## raised fist (5 Nov. 2022)

kellinghusen


----------



## Rolli (5 Nov. 2022)

Lüdenscheid


----------



## Punisher (5 Nov. 2022)

Mailand


----------



## EmilS (5 Nov. 2022)

Nijmegen


----------



## Brian (5 Nov. 2022)

Osaka


----------



## Punisher (5 Nov. 2022)

Potsdam


----------



## Brian (5 Nov. 2022)

Quickborn


----------



## Punisher (5 Nov. 2022)

Rom


----------



## Brian (5 Nov. 2022)

Tampa


----------



## Punisher (5 Nov. 2022)

Unkel


----------



## EmilS (5 Nov. 2022)

Punisher schrieb:


> Rom


Santander


----------



## EmilS (5 Nov. 2022)

Punisher schrieb:


> Unkel


Valladolid


----------



## Punisher (5 Nov. 2022)

Wiesbaden


----------



## Brian (5 Nov. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Punisher (5 Nov. 2022)

Yaounde


----------



## Brian (5 Nov. 2022)

Zittau


----------



## Punisher (5 Nov. 2022)

Ankara


----------



## Brian (5 Nov. 2022)

Baku


----------



## Punisher (5 Nov. 2022)

Celle


----------



## Brian (5 Nov. 2022)

Delhi


----------



## Punisher (5 Nov. 2022)

Eisenach


----------



## Brian (5 Nov. 2022)

Foshan


----------



## Punisher (5 Nov. 2022)

Genf


----------



## Brian (5 Nov. 2022)

Hobart


----------



## Punisher (5 Nov. 2022)

Ingolstadt


----------



## Brian (5 Nov. 2022)

Jinan


----------



## frank63 (5 Nov. 2022)

Kiel


----------



## Brian (5 Nov. 2022)

Luanda


----------



## frank63 (5 Nov. 2022)

Miami


----------



## Brian (5 Nov. 2022)

Nanjing


----------



## frank63 (5 Nov. 2022)

Osnabrück


----------



## Brian (5 Nov. 2022)

Plön


----------



## frank63 (5 Nov. 2022)

Quedlinburg


----------



## Brian (5 Nov. 2022)

Riga


----------



## EmilS (5 Nov. 2022)

Senlis


----------



## Rolli (5 Nov. 2022)

Turin


----------



## EmilS (5 Nov. 2022)

Udine


----------



## Rolli (5 Nov. 2022)

Venedig


----------



## frank63 (5 Nov. 2022)

Warschau


----------



## Rolli (5 Nov. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## EmilS (5 Nov. 2022)

Yverdon-les-Bains


----------



## frank63 (5 Nov. 2022)

Zagreb


----------



## EmilS (5 Nov. 2022)

Al Hoceïma


----------



## Punisher (5 Nov. 2022)

Berlin


----------



## Rolli (5 Nov. 2022)

Celle


----------



## Nastyghost (5 Nov. 2022)

Detroit


----------



## Max100 (6 Nov. 2022)

El Paso


----------



## Marco2 (6 Nov. 2022)

Frankfurt


----------



## Max100 (6 Nov. 2022)

Gelsenkirchen.


----------



## Marco2 (6 Nov. 2022)

Hamburg


----------



## Rolli (6 Nov. 2022)

Iserlohn


----------



## EmilS (6 Nov. 2022)

Jaén


----------



## Punisher (6 Nov. 2022)

Kattowitz


----------



## maddog (6 Nov. 2022)

Las Vegas


----------



## EmilS (6 Nov. 2022)

Murcia


----------



## Rolli (6 Nov. 2022)

New York


----------



## Punisher (6 Nov. 2022)

Odessa


----------



## frank63 (6 Nov. 2022)

Prag


----------



## Punisher (6 Nov. 2022)

Quebec


----------



## Brian (6 Nov. 2022)

Tiflis


----------



## Punisher (6 Nov. 2022)

Ulm


----------



## Brian (6 Nov. 2022)

Villach


----------



## Punisher (6 Nov. 2022)

Wellington


----------



## Brian (6 Nov. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## frank63 (6 Nov. 2022)

Yokohama


----------



## Brian (6 Nov. 2022)

Zschopau


----------



## Punisher (6 Nov. 2022)

Atlanta


----------



## frank63 (6 Nov. 2022)

Bergamo


----------



## Brian (6 Nov. 2022)

Cincinnati


----------



## Punisher (6 Nov. 2022)

Dülmen


----------



## Brian (6 Nov. 2022)

Eindhoven


----------



## Punisher (6 Nov. 2022)

Freiburg


----------



## Brian (6 Nov. 2022)

Grosny


----------



## frank63 (6 Nov. 2022)

Hameln


----------



## Punisher (6 Nov. 2022)

Idstein


----------



## Brian (6 Nov. 2022)

Jackson


----------



## Punisher (6 Nov. 2022)

Klagenfurt


----------



## Brian (6 Nov. 2022)

Lomé


----------



## Rolli (6 Nov. 2022)

Magdeburg


----------



## Brian (6 Nov. 2022)

Oxford


----------



## Punisher (6 Nov. 2022)

Paris


----------



## Brian (6 Nov. 2022)

Querfurt


----------



## Punisher (6 Nov. 2022)

Rom


----------



## Brian (6 Nov. 2022)

Seoul


----------



## Punisher (6 Nov. 2022)

Tuttlingen


----------



## Brian (6 Nov. 2022)

Ulm


----------



## Punisher (6 Nov. 2022)

Völklingen


----------



## Brian (6 Nov. 2022)

Wolgograd


----------



## Punisher (6 Nov. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Brian (6 Nov. 2022)

Yamoussoukro


----------



## Punisher (6 Nov. 2022)

Zirkow


----------



## Rolli (6 Nov. 2022)

Athen


----------



## Punisher (6 Nov. 2022)

Bregenz


----------



## EmilS (6 Nov. 2022)

Caños de Meca


----------



## Punisher (6 Nov. 2022)

Düsseldorf


----------



## EmilS (6 Nov. 2022)

Essaouira


----------



## frank63 (6 Nov. 2022)

Friedrichsdorf


----------



## Punisher (6 Nov. 2022)

Gera


----------



## Rolli (6 Nov. 2022)

Herne


----------



## Punisher (7 Nov. 2022)

Iserlohn


----------



## Max100 (7 Nov. 2022)

Jüterbog


----------



## frank63 (7 Nov. 2022)

Kabelsketal


----------



## Rolli (7 Nov. 2022)

Luzern


----------



## frank63 (7 Nov. 2022)

Malmö


----------



## Rolli (7 Nov. 2022)

Nizza


----------



## Brian (7 Nov. 2022)

Omsk


----------



## EmilS (7 Nov. 2022)

Palencia


----------



## frank63 (7 Nov. 2022)

Quickborn


----------



## Brian (7 Nov. 2022)

Rouen


----------



## Rolli (7 Nov. 2022)

Sapporo


----------



## Punisher (7 Nov. 2022)

Trier


----------



## Brian (7 Nov. 2022)

Uppsala


----------



## Punisher (7 Nov. 2022)

Venedig


----------



## Brian (7 Nov. 2022)

Warstein


----------



## Punisher (7 Nov. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Brian (7 Nov. 2022)

York


----------



## Punisher (7 Nov. 2022)

Zwickau


----------



## Rolli (7 Nov. 2022)

Anaheim


----------



## Brian (7 Nov. 2022)

Bogotá


----------



## Rolli (7 Nov. 2022)

Cannes


----------



## Brian (7 Nov. 2022)

Doha


----------



## Punisher (7 Nov. 2022)

Erfurt


----------



## Brian (7 Nov. 2022)

Foggia


----------



## EmilS (7 Nov. 2022)

Günzburg


----------



## Punisher (7 Nov. 2022)

Hilversum


----------



## Brian (7 Nov. 2022)

Itzehoe


----------



## Punisher (7 Nov. 2022)

Jever


----------



## EmilS (7 Nov. 2022)

Köln


----------



## Rolli (7 Nov. 2022)

Langerwehe


----------



## EmilS (7 Nov. 2022)

Monrovia


----------



## Punisher (7 Nov. 2022)

Nastätten


----------



## Rolli (7 Nov. 2022)

Ostende


----------



## frank63 (7 Nov. 2022)

Padborg


----------



## Rolli (8 Nov. 2022)

Quebec


----------



## Marco2 (8 Nov. 2022)

Regensburg


----------



## Max100 (8 Nov. 2022)

Saarbrücken


----------



## Punisher (8 Nov. 2022)

Trier


----------



## frank63 (8 Nov. 2022)

Unterhaching


----------



## Brian (8 Nov. 2022)

Vilnius


----------



## frank63 (8 Nov. 2022)

Winnipeg


----------



## Brian (8 Nov. 2022)

Xuzhou


----------



## Rolli (8 Nov. 2022)

Ystad


----------



## Brian (8 Nov. 2022)

Zirndorf


----------



## Rolli (8 Nov. 2022)

Aberdeen


----------



## frank63 (8 Nov. 2022)

Bern


----------



## Brian (8 Nov. 2022)

Chemniz


----------



## Rolli (8 Nov. 2022)

Dormagen


----------



## Punisher (8 Nov. 2022)

Essen


----------



## SteveJ (8 Nov. 2022)

Flensburg


----------



## Rolli (8 Nov. 2022)

Goslar


----------



## Punisher (8 Nov. 2022)

Hannover


----------



## SteveJ (8 Nov. 2022)

Idar-Oberstein


----------



## Rolli (8 Nov. 2022)

Jülich


----------



## SteveJ (8 Nov. 2022)

Köln


----------



## Punisher (8 Nov. 2022)

Lippstadt


----------



## Rolli (9 Nov. 2022)

Madras


----------



## elcattivo0804 (9 Nov. 2022)

Nußloch


----------



## Punisher (9 Nov. 2022)

Odessa


----------



## frank63 (9 Nov. 2022)

Paris


----------



## Rolli (9 Nov. 2022)

Quito


----------



## frank63 (9 Nov. 2022)

Regensburg


----------



## Rolli (9 Nov. 2022)

Salisbury


----------



## frank63 (9 Nov. 2022)

Traunstein


----------



## Rolli (9 Nov. 2022)

Udine


----------



## frank63 (9 Nov. 2022)

Venedig


----------



## Rolli (9 Nov. 2022)

Waterloo


----------



## frank63 (9 Nov. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Rolli (9 Nov. 2022)

Ystad


----------



## frank63 (9 Nov. 2022)

Zarrentin


----------



## Rolli (9 Nov. 2022)

Aurich


----------



## Brian (9 Nov. 2022)

Brünn


----------



## Rolli (9 Nov. 2022)

Colombo


----------



## Brian (9 Nov. 2022)

Davos


----------



## elcattivo0804 (9 Nov. 2022)

Essen


----------



## Brian (9 Nov. 2022)

Freetown


----------



## Rolli (9 Nov. 2022)

Gera


----------



## Punisher (9 Nov. 2022)

Hilden


----------



## Rolli (9 Nov. 2022)

Innsbruck


----------



## Punisher (9 Nov. 2022)

Jülich


----------



## Rolli (9 Nov. 2022)

Köln


----------



## Punisher (9 Nov. 2022)

Lindau


----------



## Rolli (9 Nov. 2022)

München


----------



## Marco2 (9 Nov. 2022)

Nürnberg


----------



## Rolli (9 Nov. 2022)

Oberhausen


----------



## Marco2 (9 Nov. 2022)

Passau


----------



## Rolli (9 Nov. 2022)

Quickborn


----------



## Punisher (9 Nov. 2022)

Riga


----------



## Rolli (9 Nov. 2022)

Sonthofen


----------



## Marco2 (9 Nov. 2022)

Tirana


----------



## Rolli (9 Nov. 2022)

Ufa


----------



## Marco2 (9 Nov. 2022)

Verden


----------



## Rolli (9 Nov. 2022)

Wuppertal


----------



## Marco2 (9 Nov. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Rolli (9 Nov. 2022)

Ystad


----------



## Marco2 (9 Nov. 2022)

Zürich


----------



## Rolli (9 Nov. 2022)

Alpen


----------



## Punisher (9 Nov. 2022)

Bielefeld


----------



## frank63 (9 Nov. 2022)

Chicago


----------



## Rolli (9 Nov. 2022)

Detmold


----------



## Punisher (10 Nov. 2022)

Eisenach


----------



## Marco2 (10 Nov. 2022)

Frankfurt


----------



## Rolli (10 Nov. 2022)

Genf


----------



## frank63 (10 Nov. 2022)

Höxter


----------



## Rolli (10 Nov. 2022)

Istanbul


----------



## frank63 (10 Nov. 2022)

Jerusalem


----------



## Rolli (10 Nov. 2022)

Kapstadt


----------



## Brian (10 Nov. 2022)

Luanda


----------



## Rolli (10 Nov. 2022)

Monte Carlo


----------



## tzdon (10 Nov. 2022)

Nizza


----------



## Rolli (10 Nov. 2022)

Oberammergau


----------



## SteveJ (10 Nov. 2022)

Pfronten


----------



## Cav (10 Nov. 2022)

Quedlinburg


----------



## Rolli (10 Nov. 2022)

Rheine


----------



## frank63 (10 Nov. 2022)

Seattle


----------



## taurus79 (10 Nov. 2022)

Tallin


----------



## frank63 (10 Nov. 2022)

Uetersen


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2022)

Venlo


----------



## Max100 (11 Nov. 2022)

Wismar


----------



## Punisher (11 Nov. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## frank63 (11 Nov. 2022)

Yokohama


----------



## Brian (11 Nov. 2022)

Zwickau


----------



## frank63 (11 Nov. 2022)

Anaheim


----------



## Brian (11 Nov. 2022)

Breslau


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2022)

Caracas


----------



## Brian (11 Nov. 2022)

Duisburg


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2022)

Essen


----------



## Brian (11 Nov. 2022)

Fresno


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2022)

Göteborg


----------



## Brian (11 Nov. 2022)

Hiroshima


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2022)

Islamabad


----------



## Brian (11 Nov. 2022)

Jena


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2022)

Kairo


----------



## Brian (11 Nov. 2022)

Libanon


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2022)

Mumbai


----------



## Brian (11 Nov. 2022)

Nairobi


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2022)

Olpe


----------



## frank63 (11 Nov. 2022)

Pittsburgh


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2022)

Quebec


----------



## Nastyghost (11 Nov. 2022)

Rimini


----------



## frank63 (11 Nov. 2022)

Solingen


----------



## Max100 (12 Nov. 2022)

Torgau


----------



## Punisher (12 Nov. 2022)

Ulm


----------



## frank63 (12 Nov. 2022)

Viersen


----------



## hanskasper (12 Nov. 2022)

Washington DC


----------



## Punisher (12 Nov. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## frank63 (12 Nov. 2022)

Yokohama


----------



## Punisher (12 Nov. 2022)

Zwickau


----------



## frank63 (12 Nov. 2022)

Ahrensburg


----------



## hanskasper (12 Nov. 2022)

Bamberg


----------



## Punisher (12 Nov. 2022)

Cochem


----------



## hanskasper (12 Nov. 2022)

Dortmund


----------



## Rolli (12 Nov. 2022)

Emden


----------



## hanskasper (12 Nov. 2022)

Florianópolis


----------



## Punisher (12 Nov. 2022)

Gera


----------



## Rolli (12 Nov. 2022)

Hameln


----------



## Punisher (12 Nov. 2022)

Iserlohn


----------



## hanskasper (12 Nov. 2022)

Jena


----------



## frank63 (12 Nov. 2022)

Kopenhagen


----------



## hanskasper (12 Nov. 2022)

Los Angeles


----------



## Rolli (12 Nov. 2022)

Miami


----------



## hanskasper (12 Nov. 2022)

New York


----------



## Punisher (12 Nov. 2022)

Olpe


----------



## hanskasper (12 Nov. 2022)

Pittsburgh


----------



## Punisher (12 Nov. 2022)

Quebec


----------



## hanskasper (12 Nov. 2022)

Regina


----------



## Rolli (12 Nov. 2022)

Saarlouis


----------



## hanskasper (12 Nov. 2022)

Toronto


----------



## Rolli (12 Nov. 2022)

Ulm


----------



## hanskasper (12 Nov. 2022)

Vestenbergsgreuth


----------



## frank63 (12 Nov. 2022)

Wiesbaden


----------



## Brian (12 Nov. 2022)

Xiamen


----------



## Rolli (12 Nov. 2022)

Ystad


----------



## EmilS (12 Nov. 2022)

Zwickau


----------



## Brian (12 Nov. 2022)

Apia


----------



## Rolli (12 Nov. 2022)

Brüssel


----------



## Brian (12 Nov. 2022)

Chicago


----------



## frank63 (12 Nov. 2022)

Detroit


----------



## Rolli (12 Nov. 2022)

El Paso


----------



## Brian (12 Nov. 2022)

Fukuoka


----------



## Rolli (12 Nov. 2022)

Gizeh


----------



## Punisher (12 Nov. 2022)

Hamburg


----------



## Rolli (12 Nov. 2022)

Istanbul


----------



## Brian (12 Nov. 2022)

Jerewan


----------



## Rolli (12 Nov. 2022)

Krefeld


----------



## Punisher (12 Nov. 2022)

Lahnstein


----------



## Brian (12 Nov. 2022)

Manila


----------



## Punisher (12 Nov. 2022)

Neuss


----------



## Brian (12 Nov. 2022)

Oslo


----------



## Rolli (12 Nov. 2022)

Prag


----------



## Punisher (12 Nov. 2022)

Quebec


----------



## Brian (12 Nov. 2022)

Reading


----------



## Punisher (12 Nov. 2022)

Stuttgart


----------



## Brian (12 Nov. 2022)

Toledo


----------



## Punisher (12 Nov. 2022)

Ulm


----------



## Brian (12 Nov. 2022)

Vilnius


----------



## Rolli (12 Nov. 2022)

Ulan-Bator


----------



## Brian (12 Nov. 2022)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ulan-Bator





Lieber rolli du muss mit W weitermachen...


----------



## Punisher (12 Nov. 2022)

Wiesbaden


----------



## Rolli (12 Nov. 2022)

Brian schrieb:


> Lieber rolli du muss mit W weitermachen...


Hat Punisher schon


----------



## Brian (12 Nov. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Rolli (12 Nov. 2022)

Ystad


----------



## Brian (12 Nov. 2022)

Zibo


----------



## Rolli (12 Nov. 2022)

Aarhus


----------



## Punisher (12 Nov. 2022)

Brügge


----------



## Rolli (12 Nov. 2022)

Celle


----------



## Punisher (12 Nov. 2022)

Dallas


----------



## Brian (12 Nov. 2022)

Essen


----------



## Punisher (12 Nov. 2022)

Freiburg


----------



## Brian (12 Nov. 2022)

Groningen


----------



## Punisher (12 Nov. 2022)

Hanau


----------



## Brian (12 Nov. 2022)

Indianapolis


----------



## Punisher (12 Nov. 2022)

Jena


----------



## Brian (12 Nov. 2022)

Klagenfurt


----------



## Punisher (12 Nov. 2022)

Leipzig


----------



## frank63 (12 Nov. 2022)

Miami


----------



## Punisher (12 Nov. 2022)

Nassau


----------



## frank63 (12 Nov. 2022)

Oslo


----------



## Punisher (12 Nov. 2022)

Pisa


----------



## frank63 (12 Nov. 2022)

Quickborn


----------



## Punisher (12 Nov. 2022)

Regensburg


----------



## frank63 (12 Nov. 2022)

Siegburg


----------



## Punisher (12 Nov. 2022)

Trier


----------



## frank63 (12 Nov. 2022)

Unterföhring


----------



## Punisher (12 Nov. 2022)

Venedig


----------



## frank63 (12 Nov. 2022)

Wiesbaden


----------



## Punisher (12 Nov. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## frank63 (12 Nov. 2022)

Yokohama


----------



## Punisher (12 Nov. 2022)

Zwickau


----------



## frank63 (12 Nov. 2022)

Amsterdam


----------



## Punisher (12 Nov. 2022)

Basel


----------



## frank63 (12 Nov. 2022)

Cardiff


----------



## Punisher (12 Nov. 2022)

Darwin


----------



## EmilS (12 Nov. 2022)

Edirne


----------



## frank63 (12 Nov. 2022)

Florenz


----------



## Punisher (12 Nov. 2022)

Genua


----------



## SteveJ (12 Nov. 2022)

Hamburg


----------



## EmilS (12 Nov. 2022)

Izmir


----------



## frank63 (12 Nov. 2022)

Jagel


----------



## SteveJ (12 Nov. 2022)

Kopenhagen


----------



## Punisher (12 Nov. 2022)

Limburg


----------



## frank63 (12 Nov. 2022)

München


----------



## Punisher (12 Nov. 2022)

Neuss


----------



## frank63 (12 Nov. 2022)

Ottobrunn


----------



## Marco2 (12 Nov. 2022)

Paris


----------



## Punisher (12 Nov. 2022)

Quedlinburg


----------



## Marco2 (12 Nov. 2022)

Regensburg


----------



## Punisher (12 Nov. 2022)

Saarbrücken


----------



## Marco2 (12 Nov. 2022)

Trier


----------



## Punisher (12 Nov. 2022)

Ulm


----------



## frank63 (12 Nov. 2022)

Verona


----------



## Marco2 (12 Nov. 2022)

Wolfsburg


----------



## Max100 (13 Nov. 2022)

Xi’an


----------



## Marco2 (13 Nov. 2022)

Yokohama


----------



## Cherubini (13 Nov. 2022)

Zell am See


----------



## Nastyghost (13 Nov. 2022)

Avignon


----------



## Rolli (13 Nov. 2022)

Belgrad


----------



## Punisher (13 Nov. 2022)

Celle


----------



## frank63 (13 Nov. 2022)

Dublin


----------



## Punisher (13 Nov. 2022)

Eisenach


----------



## EmilS (13 Nov. 2022)

Freudenstadt


----------



## frank63 (13 Nov. 2022)

*G*armisch-Partenkirchen


----------



## Rolli (13 Nov. 2022)

Haifa


----------



## Punisher (13 Nov. 2022)

Ingolstadt


----------



## Rolli (13 Nov. 2022)

Jericho


----------



## frank63 (13 Nov. 2022)

Kulmbach


----------



## Rolli (13 Nov. 2022)

Lahore


----------



## frank63 (13 Nov. 2022)

Montreal


----------



## Rolli (13 Nov. 2022)

Nairobi


----------



## Punisher (13 Nov. 2022)

Odessa


----------



## frank63 (13 Nov. 2022)

Puttgarden


----------



## Punisher (13 Nov. 2022)

Quebec


----------



## frank63 (13 Nov. 2022)

Rosenheim


----------



## Punisher (13 Nov. 2022)

Sevilla


----------



## Brian (13 Nov. 2022)

Tokio


----------



## SteveJ (13 Nov. 2022)

Uppsala


----------



## Brian (13 Nov. 2022)

Venedig


----------



## Nastyghost (13 Nov. 2022)

Warschau


----------



## Brian (13 Nov. 2022)

Xuzhou


----------



## Rolli (13 Nov. 2022)

Ystad


----------



## Punisher (13 Nov. 2022)

Zolder


----------



## SteveJ (13 Nov. 2022)

Auckland


----------



## Rolli (13 Nov. 2022)

Bristol


----------



## SteveJ (13 Nov. 2022)

Chicago


----------



## Punisher (13 Nov. 2022)

Dessau


----------



## EmilS (13 Nov. 2022)

Eindhoven


----------



## SteveJ (13 Nov. 2022)

Frankfurt am Main


----------



## Rolli (13 Nov. 2022)

Gronau


----------



## frank63 (13 Nov. 2022)

Husum


----------



## SteveJ (13 Nov. 2022)

Innsbruck


----------



## Punisher (13 Nov. 2022)

Jever


----------



## Nastyghost (13 Nov. 2022)

Kapstadt


----------



## Rolli (14 Nov. 2022)

Laboe


----------



## Max100 (14 Nov. 2022)

Milwaukee (Wisconsin)


----------



## Cherubini (14 Nov. 2022)

Norwich


----------



## Rolli (14 Nov. 2022)

Oslo


----------



## frank63 (14 Nov. 2022)

Papenburg


----------



## EmilS (14 Nov. 2022)

Quimper


----------



## Brian (14 Nov. 2022)

Rabat


----------



## frank63 (14 Nov. 2022)

Salzwedel


----------



## Nastyghost (14 Nov. 2022)

Tromsö


----------



## Brian (14 Nov. 2022)

Uljanowsk


----------



## EmilS (14 Nov. 2022)

Valencia


----------



## Punisher (14 Nov. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Brian (14 Nov. 2022)

Yokohama


----------



## Punisher (14 Nov. 2022)

Zolder


----------



## EmilS (14 Nov. 2022)

Avignon


----------



## Rolli (14 Nov. 2022)

Bagdad


----------



## SteveJ (14 Nov. 2022)

Casablanca


----------



## Rolli (14 Nov. 2022)

Detroit


----------



## SteveJ (14 Nov. 2022)

Emden


----------



## EmilS (14 Nov. 2022)

Fleurance (Frankreich)


----------



## Punisher (14 Nov. 2022)

Genua


----------



## Rolli (14 Nov. 2022)

Hannover


----------



## SteveJ (14 Nov. 2022)

Ingolstadt


----------



## Nastyghost (14 Nov. 2022)

Jerez


----------



## frank63 (14 Nov. 2022)

Köge


----------



## Rolli (15 Nov. 2022)

Linz


----------



## Punisher (15 Nov. 2022)

Mainz


----------



## Max100 (15 Nov. 2022)

Neustadt b. Coburg


----------



## hanskasper (15 Nov. 2022)

Odessa


----------



## EmilS (15 Nov. 2022)

Pisa


----------



## hanskasper (15 Nov. 2022)

Qinhuangdao


----------



## frank63 (15 Nov. 2022)

Rheine


----------



## hanskasper (15 Nov. 2022)

Seattle


----------



## frank63 (15 Nov. 2022)

Toledo


----------



## hanskasper (15 Nov. 2022)

Ulm


----------



## EmilS (15 Nov. 2022)

Viterbo


----------



## frank63 (15 Nov. 2022)

Warnemünde


----------



## Brian (15 Nov. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Punisher (15 Nov. 2022)

Yaounde


----------



## Rolli (15 Nov. 2022)

Zweibrücken


----------



## Punisher (15 Nov. 2022)

Ankara


----------



## Brian (15 Nov. 2022)

Brünn


----------



## Punisher (15 Nov. 2022)

Chemnitz


----------



## Rolli (15 Nov. 2022)

Diepholz


----------



## Brian (15 Nov. 2022)

Essen


----------



## Punisher (15 Nov. 2022)

Freiburg


----------



## Brian (15 Nov. 2022)

Groningen


----------



## Rolli (15 Nov. 2022)

Hafelse


----------



## Punisher (15 Nov. 2022)

Ingolstadt


----------



## Brian (15 Nov. 2022)

Jerusalem


----------



## Punisher (15 Nov. 2022)

Köln


----------



## Brian (15 Nov. 2022)

Lissabon


----------



## tzdon (15 Nov. 2022)

Melbourne


----------



## Punisher (15 Nov. 2022)

Nairobi


----------



## Rolli (15 Nov. 2022)

Osaka


----------



## Punisher (15 Nov. 2022)

Pisa


----------



## EmilS (15 Nov. 2022)

Québec


----------



## Rolli (15 Nov. 2022)

Rüdesheim


----------



## EmilS (15 Nov. 2022)

Sindelfingen


----------



## SteveJ (15 Nov. 2022)

Tübingen


----------



## EmilS (15 Nov. 2022)

Unna


----------



## tzdon (15 Nov. 2022)

Vancouver


----------



## Rolli (15 Nov. 2022)

Windhuk


----------



## SteveJ (15 Nov. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## EmilS (15 Nov. 2022)

Yorktown


----------



## Rolli (15 Nov. 2022)

Zons


----------



## Punisher (15 Nov. 2022)

Austin


----------



## Rolli (15 Nov. 2022)

Bangkok


----------



## Punisher (15 Nov. 2022)

Cochem


----------



## tzdon (15 Nov. 2022)

Dublin


----------



## Punisher (15 Nov. 2022)

Essen


----------



## Rolli (15 Nov. 2022)

Freetown


----------



## Punisher (15 Nov. 2022)

Göttingen


----------



## Rolli (15 Nov. 2022)

Hagen


----------



## Punisher (15 Nov. 2022)

Iserlohn


----------



## frank63 (15 Nov. 2022)

Jever


----------



## elcattivo0804 (15 Nov. 2022)

Koblenz


----------



## frank63 (15 Nov. 2022)

Lüneburg


----------



## Punisher (16 Nov. 2022)

Mailand


----------



## Max100 (16 Nov. 2022)

Nottingham


----------



## Rolli (16 Nov. 2022)

Ottawa


----------



## frank63 (16 Nov. 2022)

Phnom Penh


----------



## Rolli (16 Nov. 2022)

Quebec


----------



## frank63 (16 Nov. 2022)

Reno


----------



## Rolli (16 Nov. 2022)

Santiago de Chile


----------



## frank63 (16 Nov. 2022)

Trittau


----------



## Rolli (16 Nov. 2022)

Unna


----------



## EmilS (16 Nov. 2022)

Viseu


----------



## frank63 (16 Nov. 2022)

Wermelskirchen


----------



## Rolli (16 Nov. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## EmilS (16 Nov. 2022)

York


----------



## Rolli (16 Nov. 2022)

Zwickau


----------



## frank63 (16 Nov. 2022)

Anröchte


----------



## Brian (16 Nov. 2022)

Boston


----------



## frank63 (16 Nov. 2022)

Calgary


----------



## Brian (16 Nov. 2022)

Duisburg


----------



## Nastyghost (16 Nov. 2022)

Elche


----------



## Brian (16 Nov. 2022)

Fulda


----------



## Punisher (16 Nov. 2022)

Garonne


----------



## Brian (16 Nov. 2022)

Hanoi


----------



## Punisher (16 Nov. 2022)

Idstein


----------



## Brian (16 Nov. 2022)

Jinan


----------



## Punisher (16 Nov. 2022)

Köln


----------



## Brian (16 Nov. 2022)

Las Vegas


----------



## Punisher (16 Nov. 2022)

Münster


----------



## Brian (16 Nov. 2022)

Nantes


----------



## Punisher (16 Nov. 2022)

Orleans


----------



## Brian (16 Nov. 2022)

Prag


----------



## Punisher (16 Nov. 2022)

Quickborn


----------



## Brian (16 Nov. 2022)

Riad


----------



## EmilS (16 Nov. 2022)

Saarbrücken


----------



## Rolli (16 Nov. 2022)

Tunis


----------



## EmilS (16 Nov. 2022)

Punisher schrieb:


> Garonne


Sind wir hier bei Fluss oder *Stadt*?

Udenheim


----------



## Punisher (16 Nov. 2022)

EmilS schrieb:


> Sind wir hier bei Fluss oder *Stadt*?
> 
> Udenheim


Uuupppsss... 


Villingen


----------



## EmilS (16 Nov. 2022)

Wickede / Ruhr


----------



## frank63 (16 Nov. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## taurus79 (16 Nov. 2022)

Ypern


----------



## Max100 (17 Nov. 2022)

Zittau


----------



## frank63 (17 Nov. 2022)

Amelinghausen


----------



## EmilS (17 Nov. 2022)

Breda


----------



## Rolli (17 Nov. 2022)

Caracas


----------



## frank63 (17 Nov. 2022)

Dünkirchen


----------



## EmilS (17 Nov. 2022)

Edam


----------



## frank63 (17 Nov. 2022)

Florenz


----------



## EmilS (17 Nov. 2022)

Gijón


----------



## Rolli (17 Nov. 2022)

Hanau


----------



## frank63 (17 Nov. 2022)

Ilsenburg


----------



## Rolli (17 Nov. 2022)

Jülich


----------



## frank63 (17 Nov. 2022)

Kiel


----------



## Rolli (17 Nov. 2022)

Lübeck


----------



## frank63 (17 Nov. 2022)

Moers


----------



## Brian (17 Nov. 2022)

Neuss


----------



## Rolli (17 Nov. 2022)

Oberhausen


----------



## Brian (17 Nov. 2022)

Plön ( In der Gegend hab ich meinen Führerschein 2 beim Bund gemacht und für ca 17 DM später umschreiben lassen )


----------



## Punisher (17 Nov. 2022)

Quebec


----------



## Brian (17 Nov. 2022)

Rendsburg


----------



## Punisher (17 Nov. 2022)

Solingen


----------



## Brian (17 Nov. 2022)

Tunesien


----------



## Punisher (17 Nov. 2022)

Ungarn


----------



## Brian (17 Nov. 2022)

Venezuela


----------



## Punisher (17 Nov. 2022)

Wiesbaden


----------



## Rolli (17 Nov. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## EmilS (17 Nov. 2022)

Brian schrieb:


> Tunesien


Sind wir hier im Länder-ABC? Tunesien, Ungarn, Venezuela?

*Yale*


----------



## SteveJ (17 Nov. 2022)

Zerbst


----------



## Rolli (17 Nov. 2022)

Aachen


----------



## SteveJ (17 Nov. 2022)

Bamberg


----------



## Rolli (17 Nov. 2022)

Cochem


----------



## EmilS (17 Nov. 2022)

Dormagen


----------



## Punisher (17 Nov. 2022)

Erlangen


----------



## Marco2 (17 Nov. 2022)

Frankfurt


----------



## Punisher (17 Nov. 2022)

Gerolstein


----------



## Nastyghost (17 Nov. 2022)

Hammerfest


----------



## Marco2 (17 Nov. 2022)

Ingolstadt


----------



## frank63 (17 Nov. 2022)

Jarmen


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2022)

Kalkutta


----------



## Marco2 (18 Nov. 2022)

Leimen


----------



## Max100 (18 Nov. 2022)

Mannheim


----------



## frank63 (18 Nov. 2022)

Nauen


----------



## EmilS (18 Nov. 2022)

Oxford


----------



## frank63 (18 Nov. 2022)

Passau


----------



## EmilS (18 Nov. 2022)

Quito


----------



## frank63 (18 Nov. 2022)

Rimini


----------



## EmilS (18 Nov. 2022)

San Remo


----------



## Nastyghost (18 Nov. 2022)

Toronto


----------



## Brian (18 Nov. 2022)

Ulm


----------



## frank63 (18 Nov. 2022)

Venedig


----------



## Brian (18 Nov. 2022)

Wesel


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Brian (18 Nov. 2022)

Yamoussoukro


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2022)

Zons


----------



## Brian (18 Nov. 2022)

Ankara


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2022)

Bombay


----------



## Brian (18 Nov. 2022)

Canberra


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2022)

Dresden


----------



## Brian (18 Nov. 2022)

Essen ( Wo das wohl liegt ?  )


----------



## Nastyghost (18 Nov. 2022)

Fort Lauderdale


----------



## Brian (18 Nov. 2022)

Gronau


----------



## Thunderhawk (18 Nov. 2022)

Hartenreuth


----------



## Punisher (18 Nov. 2022)

Iserlohn


----------



## hanskasper (18 Nov. 2022)

Jiangmen


----------



## Punisher (18 Nov. 2022)

Klagenfurt


----------



## hanskasper (18 Nov. 2022)

Lauf an der Pegnitz


----------



## Punisher (18 Nov. 2022)

Münster


----------



## hanskasper (18 Nov. 2022)

Nürnberg


----------



## Punisher (18 Nov. 2022)

Oslo


----------



## hanskasper (18 Nov. 2022)

Passau


----------



## Brian (18 Nov. 2022)

Quickborn


----------



## hanskasper (18 Nov. 2022)

Regensburg


----------



## Punisher (18 Nov. 2022)

Saarburg


----------



## Brian (18 Nov. 2022)

Trier


----------



## Punisher (18 Nov. 2022)

Ulm


----------



## hanskasper (18 Nov. 2022)

Versmold


----------



## Punisher (18 Nov. 2022)

Wismar


----------



## hanskasper (18 Nov. 2022)

Xuzhou


----------



## Punisher (18 Nov. 2022)

Yaounde


----------



## hanskasper (18 Nov. 2022)

Zürich


----------



## Punisher (18 Nov. 2022)

Ahrweiler


----------



## hanskasper (18 Nov. 2022)

Bern


----------



## Punisher (18 Nov. 2022)

Cochem


----------



## hanskasper (18 Nov. 2022)

Duschanbe


----------



## Punisher (18 Nov. 2022)

hanskasper schrieb:


> Duschanbe


????


----------



## EmilS (18 Nov. 2022)

Punisher schrieb:


> ????


Душанбе Hauptstadt von Tadschikistan 

Erfoud


----------



## hanskasper (18 Nov. 2022)

Fianarantsoa


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2022)

Groningen


----------



## EmilS (18 Nov. 2022)

Havanna


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2022)

Islamabad


----------



## hanskasper (18 Nov. 2022)

Johannesburg


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2022)

Karlsbad


----------



## SteveJ (18 Nov. 2022)

Leipzig


----------



## hanskasper (18 Nov. 2022)

Minsk


----------



## SteveJ (18 Nov. 2022)

Nowosibirsk


----------



## hanskasper (18 Nov. 2022)

Omsk


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2022)

Petersberg


----------



## EmilS (18 Nov. 2022)

Quickborn


----------



## SteveJ (18 Nov. 2022)

Ravensburg


----------



## EmilS (18 Nov. 2022)

Senlis


----------



## Punisher (18 Nov. 2022)

Thalfang


----------



## frank63 (18 Nov. 2022)

Uetersen


----------



## Nastyghost (18 Nov. 2022)

Venedig


----------



## Punisher (18 Nov. 2022)

Wiesbaden


----------



## frank63 (18 Nov. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Rolli (19 Nov. 2022)

Ystad


----------



## Max100 (19 Nov. 2022)

Zeithain


----------



## Nastyghost (19 Nov. 2022)

Albuquerque


----------



## Rolli (19 Nov. 2022)

Brisbane


----------



## Punisher (19 Nov. 2022)

Celle


----------



## frank63 (19 Nov. 2022)

Dormagen


----------



## Rolli (19 Nov. 2022)

Eriwan


----------



## Thunderhawk (19 Nov. 2022)

Furth im Wald


----------



## Punisher (19 Nov. 2022)

Gerolstein


----------



## Rolli (19 Nov. 2022)

Haifa


----------



## Punisher (19 Nov. 2022)

Ingolstadt


----------



## Rolli (19 Nov. 2022)

Jericho


----------



## Punisher (19 Nov. 2022)

Köln


----------



## Rolli (19 Nov. 2022)

Lüneburg


----------



## Punisher (19 Nov. 2022)

Minden


----------



## EmilS (19 Nov. 2022)

Niamey


----------



## Rolli (19 Nov. 2022)

Orlando


----------



## Punisher (19 Nov. 2022)

Pisa


----------



## Brian (19 Nov. 2022)

Quickborn


----------



## frank63 (19 Nov. 2022)

Rosenheim


----------



## Brian (19 Nov. 2022)

Sankt Petersburg


----------



## frank63 (19 Nov. 2022)

Trondheim


----------



## Brian (19 Nov. 2022)

Uppsala


----------



## Punisher (19 Nov. 2022)

Venedig


----------



## Brian (19 Nov. 2022)

Warschau


----------



## Punisher (19 Nov. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Brian (19 Nov. 2022)

Yaoundé


----------



## Punisher (19 Nov. 2022)

Zwickau


----------



## raised fist (19 Nov. 2022)

aalborg


----------



## Brian (19 Nov. 2022)

Bonn


----------



## SteveJ (19 Nov. 2022)

Celle


----------



## Brian (19 Nov. 2022)

Duisburg


----------



## frank63 (19 Nov. 2022)

Eindhoven


----------



## Brian (19 Nov. 2022)

Faro


----------



## frank63 (19 Nov. 2022)

Gelsenkirchen


----------



## Brian (19 Nov. 2022)

Hiroshima


----------



## frank63 (19 Nov. 2022)

Ipswich


----------



## SteveJ (19 Nov. 2022)

Jakarta


----------



## frank63 (19 Nov. 2022)

Kappeln


----------



## Punisher (19 Nov. 2022)

Limburg


----------



## frank63 (19 Nov. 2022)

Minneapolis


----------



## Punisher (19 Nov. 2022)

Nairobi


----------



## EmilS (19 Nov. 2022)

Oran


----------



## Rolli (19 Nov. 2022)

Potsdam


----------



## EmilS (19 Nov. 2022)

Quimper


----------



## Marco2 (19 Nov. 2022)

Regensburg


----------



## EmilS (19 Nov. 2022)

Sevilla


----------



## Punisher (19 Nov. 2022)

Todnang


----------



## EmilS (19 Nov. 2022)

Utrecht


----------



## Marco2 (19 Nov. 2022)

Verden


----------



## EmilS (19 Nov. 2022)

Wanne-Eickel


----------



## Punisher (19 Nov. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Marco2 (19 Nov. 2022)

Yokohama


----------



## frank63 (19 Nov. 2022)

Zürich


----------



## Punisher (19 Nov. 2022)

Aurich


----------



## frank63 (19 Nov. 2022)

Baden-Baden


----------



## Marco2 (19 Nov. 2022)

_Celle_


----------



## frank63 (19 Nov. 2022)

Dinslaken


----------



## Marco2 (19 Nov. 2022)

Essen


----------



## Nastyghost (20 Nov. 2022)

Florenz


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2022)

Genf


----------



## Max100 (20 Nov. 2022)

Hameln


----------



## Thunderhawk (20 Nov. 2022)

Ingelheim


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2022)

Jeddelloh


----------



## Punisher (20 Nov. 2022)

Kattowitz


----------



## SteveJ (20 Nov. 2022)

Ljubljana


----------



## EmilS (20 Nov. 2022)

Montevideo


----------



## frank63 (20 Nov. 2022)

Naumburg


----------



## EmilS (20 Nov. 2022)

Oviedo


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2022)

Pittsburgh


----------



## frank63 (20 Nov. 2022)

Quedlinburg


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2022)

Rennes


----------



## frank63 (20 Nov. 2022)

Saterland


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2022)

Toronto


----------



## Punisher (20 Nov. 2022)

Ulm


----------



## frank63 (20 Nov. 2022)

Verden


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2022)

Wilna


----------



## frank63 (20 Nov. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Punisher (20 Nov. 2022)

Youngtown


----------



## frank63 (20 Nov. 2022)

Zagreb


----------



## Punisher (20 Nov. 2022)

Atlanta


----------



## Brian (20 Nov. 2022)

Brünn


----------



## Nastyghost (20 Nov. 2022)

Chicago


----------



## hanskasper (20 Nov. 2022)

Düsseldorf


----------



## Brian (20 Nov. 2022)

Elmau


----------



## frank63 (20 Nov. 2022)

Finsterwalde


----------



## Brian (20 Nov. 2022)

Gronau


----------



## Punisher (20 Nov. 2022)

Hanau


----------



## hanskasper (20 Nov. 2022)

Indianapolis


----------



## frank63 (20 Nov. 2022)

Jade


----------



## Punisher (20 Nov. 2022)

Köln


----------



## hanskasper (20 Nov. 2022)

Lüttich


----------



## Punisher (20 Nov. 2022)

Monheim


----------



## hanskasper (20 Nov. 2022)

Nagasaki


----------



## Brian (20 Nov. 2022)

Olpe


----------



## hanskasper (20 Nov. 2022)

Pittsburgh


----------



## Punisher (20 Nov. 2022)

Quebec


----------



## Brian (20 Nov. 2022)

Rendsburg


----------



## Punisher (20 Nov. 2022)

Solingen


----------



## hanskasper (20 Nov. 2022)

Traunreut


----------



## Punisher (20 Nov. 2022)

Untertürkheim


----------



## hanskasper (20 Nov. 2022)

Vichy


----------



## Punisher (20 Nov. 2022)

Wien


----------



## hanskasper (20 Nov. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## frank63 (20 Nov. 2022)

Yokohama


----------



## Punisher (20 Nov. 2022)

Zwickau


----------



## frank63 (20 Nov. 2022)

Austin


----------



## Punisher (20 Nov. 2022)

Bern


----------



## EmilS (20 Nov. 2022)

Chur


----------



## frank63 (20 Nov. 2022)

Delmenhorst


----------



## Punisher (20 Nov. 2022)

Essen


----------



## frank63 (20 Nov. 2022)

Florenz


----------



## EmilS (20 Nov. 2022)

Guarda (P)


----------



## SteveJ (20 Nov. 2022)

Heidelberg


----------



## EmilS (20 Nov. 2022)

Interlaken


----------



## Nastyghost (20 Nov. 2022)

Johannesburg


----------



## EmilS (20 Nov. 2022)

Krefeld


----------



## frank63 (20 Nov. 2022)

Laboe


----------



## SteveJ (20 Nov. 2022)

Mailand


----------



## EmilS (20 Nov. 2022)

Niort


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2022)

Oppeln


----------



## Punisher (20 Nov. 2022)

Prag


----------



## frank63 (20 Nov. 2022)

Quickborn


----------



## Max100 (21 Nov. 2022)

Radeberg


----------



## Punisher (21 Nov. 2022)

Sevilla


----------



## frank63 (21 Nov. 2022)

Tötensen


----------



## Rolli (21 Nov. 2022)

Udine


----------



## frank63 (21 Nov. 2022)

Venedig


----------



## Rolli (21 Nov. 2022)

Worms


----------



## frank63 (21 Nov. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Rolli (21 Nov. 2022)

Ystad


----------



## frank63 (21 Nov. 2022)

Zerbst


----------



## EmilS (21 Nov. 2022)

Aranjuez


----------



## Rolli (21 Nov. 2022)

Bangkok


----------



## EmilS (21 Nov. 2022)

Carmel (by-the-Sea)


----------



## frank63 (21 Nov. 2022)

Darwin


----------



## Rolli (21 Nov. 2022)

Eutin


----------



## frank63 (21 Nov. 2022)

Flensburg


----------



## Rolli (21 Nov. 2022)

Graz


----------



## Brian (21 Nov. 2022)

Herne


----------



## Rolli (21 Nov. 2022)

Iserlohn


----------



## EmilS (21 Nov. 2022)

Jülich


----------



## Rolli (21 Nov. 2022)

Kapstadt


----------



## Brian (21 Nov. 2022)

Lyon


----------



## Rolli (21 Nov. 2022)

Marseille


----------



## Brian (21 Nov. 2022)

Nowosibirsk


----------



## Rolli (21 Nov. 2022)

Ostrau


----------



## Brian (21 Nov. 2022)

Pinneberg


----------



## Rolli (21 Nov. 2022)

Quimper


----------



## Brian (21 Nov. 2022)

Rendsburg


----------



## SteveJ (21 Nov. 2022)

Saarbrücken


----------



## Brian (21 Nov. 2022)

Tripolis


----------



## Nastyghost (21 Nov. 2022)

Ulan Bator


----------



## tzdon (21 Nov. 2022)

Vancouver


----------



## EmilS (21 Nov. 2022)

Wermelskirchen


----------



## SteveJ (21 Nov. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## EmilS (21 Nov. 2022)

Ypern


----------



## Rolli (21 Nov. 2022)

Zagreb


----------



## EmilS (21 Nov. 2022)

Annecy


----------



## Rolli (21 Nov. 2022)

Bedburg


----------



## EmilS (21 Nov. 2022)

Conakry


----------



## SteveJ (21 Nov. 2022)

Den Haag


----------



## Punisher (21 Nov. 2022)

Eisenach


----------



## Nastyghost (21 Nov. 2022)

Faro


----------



## frank63 (21 Nov. 2022)

Grenoble


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2022)

Havanna


----------



## Max100 (22 Nov. 2022)

Ilmenau


----------



## Punisher (22 Nov. 2022)

Jülich


----------



## EmilS (22 Nov. 2022)

Klagenfurt


----------



## frank63 (22 Nov. 2022)

Lustenau


----------



## EmilS (22 Nov. 2022)

Monterey


----------



## frank63 (22 Nov. 2022)

Neumünster


----------



## EmilS (22 Nov. 2022)

Oakland


----------



## Brian (22 Nov. 2022)

Pinneberg


----------



## EmilS (22 Nov. 2022)

Quantico (Virginia)


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2022)

Reims


----------



## EmilS (22 Nov. 2022)

Sacramento


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2022)

Taipeh


----------



## EmilS (22 Nov. 2022)

Udaipur


----------



## SteveJ (22 Nov. 2022)

Venedig


----------



## Punisher (22 Nov. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## EmilS (22 Nov. 2022)

SteveJ schrieb:


> Venedig


Washington (DC)


----------



## SteveJ (22 Nov. 2022)

Yokohama


----------



## EmilS (22 Nov. 2022)

Zweibrücken


----------



## Nastyghost (22 Nov. 2022)

Aspen


----------



## frank63 (22 Nov. 2022)

Berlin


----------



## Rolli (23 Nov. 2022)

Celle


----------



## Max100 (23 Nov. 2022)

Detroit


----------



## Punisher (23 Nov. 2022)

Essen


----------



## Spok007 (23 Nov. 2022)

Frankfurt


----------



## Marco2 (23 Nov. 2022)

Gelsenkirchen


----------



## frank63 (23 Nov. 2022)

Höxter


----------



## EmilS (23 Nov. 2022)

Gilroy


----------



## frank63 (23 Nov. 2022)

Ilsenburg


----------



## EmilS (23 Nov. 2022)

Jekaterinburg


----------



## frank63 (23 Nov. 2022)

Karlskrona


----------



## Brian (23 Nov. 2022)

Leeds


----------



## EmilS (23 Nov. 2022)

Mekka


----------



## frank63 (23 Nov. 2022)

Nassau


----------



## Rolli (23 Nov. 2022)

Osaka


----------



## Brian (23 Nov. 2022)

Prag


----------



## Rolli (23 Nov. 2022)

Quedlinburg


----------



## EmilS (23 Nov. 2022)

Richmond


----------



## Rolli (23 Nov. 2022)

Straßburg


----------



## Punisher (23 Nov. 2022)

Tübingen


----------



## EmilS (23 Nov. 2022)

Unterhaching


----------



## Rolli (23 Nov. 2022)

Vaduz


----------



## EmilS (23 Nov. 2022)

Werl


----------



## Rolli (23 Nov. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## EmilS (23 Nov. 2022)

Yamoussoukro


----------



## SteveJ (23 Nov. 2022)

Zagreb


----------



## Nastyghost (23 Nov. 2022)

Aberdeen


----------



## frank63 (23 Nov. 2022)

Bayreuth


----------



## Max100 (24 Nov. 2022)

Coswig


----------



## Punisher (24 Nov. 2022)

Dessau


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2022)

Erding


----------



## Thunderhawk (24 Nov. 2022)

Franken (gibt es wirklich, ist ein kleines Kaff in Oberfranken)


----------



## EmilS (24 Nov. 2022)

Georgetown


----------



## frank63 (24 Nov. 2022)

Hankensbüttel


----------



## EmilS (24 Nov. 2022)

Istanbul


----------



## frank63 (24 Nov. 2022)

Jerusalem


----------



## EmilS (24 Nov. 2022)

*Kaiserslautern*
_(oder für Rolli: Klein-Kleckersdorf)_


----------



## frank63 (24 Nov. 2022)

Lissabon


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2022)

Melbourne


----------



## frank63 (24 Nov. 2022)

Nienburg


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2022)

Oslo


----------



## frank63 (24 Nov. 2022)

Passau


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2022)

Qatar


----------



## frank63 (24 Nov. 2022)

Ramelsloh


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2022)

Saarbrücken


----------



## Brian (24 Nov. 2022)

Taipeh


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2022)

Ulm


----------



## Brian (24 Nov. 2022)

Valencia


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2022)

Wuppertal


----------



## Brian (24 Nov. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2022)

Ystad


----------



## Brian (24 Nov. 2022)

Zaventem


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2022)

Augsburg


----------



## Brian (24 Nov. 2022)

Brüssel


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2022)

Caracas


----------



## Brian (24 Nov. 2022)

Detmold


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2022)

Emden


----------



## Nastyghost (24 Nov. 2022)

Florenz


----------



## Brian (24 Nov. 2022)

Gera


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2022)

Hongkong


----------



## Brian (24 Nov. 2022)

Izmir


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2022)

Jerusalem


----------



## Brian (24 Nov. 2022)

Karlsbad


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2022)

Lüttich


----------



## Brian (24 Nov. 2022)

Manila


----------



## SteveJ (24 Nov. 2022)

Nürnberg


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2022)

Olpe


----------



## Punisher (24 Nov. 2022)

Petersburg


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2022)

Quedlinburg


----------



## Punisher (24 Nov. 2022)

Riga


----------



## Nastyghost (24 Nov. 2022)

Sacramento


----------



## Austin (24 Nov. 2022)

Torshavn


----------



## frank63 (24 Nov. 2022)

Unterlüß


----------



## Austin (24 Nov. 2022)

Vreden


----------



## frank63 (24 Nov. 2022)

Wiesbaden


----------



## Austin (24 Nov. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## frank63 (24 Nov. 2022)

Yokohama


----------



## Austin (24 Nov. 2022)

Zülpich


----------



## Rolli (25 Nov. 2022)

Aurich


----------



## Max100 (25 Nov. 2022)

Bochum


----------



## Punisher (25 Nov. 2022)

Chemnitz


----------



## Rolli (25 Nov. 2022)

Dijon


----------



## frank63 (25 Nov. 2022)

Emsdetten


----------



## Rolli (25 Nov. 2022)

Fresno


----------



## frank63 (25 Nov. 2022)

Garbsen


----------



## Rolli (25 Nov. 2022)

Hannover


----------



## frank63 (25 Nov. 2022)

Imola


----------



## Cherubini (25 Nov. 2022)

Jakarta


----------



## Thunderhawk (25 Nov. 2022)

Konradsreuth


----------



## frank63 (25 Nov. 2022)

Landshut


----------



## Brian (25 Nov. 2022)

Minsk


----------



## Punisher (25 Nov. 2022)

Neumagen


----------



## Brian (25 Nov. 2022)

Osnabrück


----------



## Punisher (25 Nov. 2022)

Pisa


----------



## Austin (25 Nov. 2022)

Quakenbrück


----------



## Brian (25 Nov. 2022)

Riga


----------



## Austin (25 Nov. 2022)

Spokane


----------



## Brian (25 Nov. 2022)

Tokio


----------



## Austin (25 Nov. 2022)

Umag


----------



## Punisher (25 Nov. 2022)

Venedig


----------



## Brian (25 Nov. 2022)

Warschau


----------



## Punisher (25 Nov. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Rolli (25 Nov. 2022)

Ystad


----------



## SteveJ (25 Nov. 2022)

Zakopane


----------



## frank63 (25 Nov. 2022)

Aschaffenburg


----------



## Nastyghost (25 Nov. 2022)

Bratislava


----------



## frank63 (25 Nov. 2022)

Coburg


----------



## Rolli (25 Nov. 2022)

Dormagen


----------



## Max100 (26 Nov. 2022)

El Paso


----------



## Punisher (26 Nov. 2022)

Frankfurt


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2022)

Genua


----------



## Punisher (26 Nov. 2022)

Hilden


----------



## frank63 (26 Nov. 2022)

Imola


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2022)

Jerusalem


----------



## frank63 (26 Nov. 2022)

Kalkutta


----------



## Punisher (26 Nov. 2022)

Leipzig


----------



## frank63 (26 Nov. 2022)

Meckenheim


----------



## Punisher (26 Nov. 2022)

Nairobi


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2022)

Ostende


----------



## frank63 (26 Nov. 2022)

Prag


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2022)

Quakenbrück


----------



## Punisher (26 Nov. 2022)

Rennes


----------



## frank63 (26 Nov. 2022)

Siegburg


----------



## Punisher (26 Nov. 2022)

Trier


----------



## frank63 (26 Nov. 2022)

Uetersen


----------



## Punisher (26 Nov. 2022)

Völklingen


----------



## Brian (26 Nov. 2022)

Wesel


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Punisher (26 Nov. 2022)

Ypern


----------



## Brian (26 Nov. 2022)

Zabrze


----------



## Punisher (26 Nov. 2022)

Aurich


----------



## Brian (26 Nov. 2022)

Bern


----------



## Punisher (26 Nov. 2022)

Chemnitz


----------



## Brian (26 Nov. 2022)

Duisburg


----------



## Punisher (26 Nov. 2022)

Essen


----------



## Brian (26 Nov. 2022)

Ferrol


----------



## frank63 (26 Nov. 2022)

Gronau


----------



## Brian (26 Nov. 2022)

Harare


----------



## frank63 (26 Nov. 2022)

Ingolstadt


----------



## Brian (26 Nov. 2022)

Jacksonville


----------



## frank63 (26 Nov. 2022)

Kiel


----------



## Thunderhawk (26 Nov. 2022)

Limburg


----------



## frank63 (26 Nov. 2022)

Malmö


----------



## Punisher (26 Nov. 2022)

Nassau


----------



## Brian (26 Nov. 2022)

Omsk


----------



## Punisher (26 Nov. 2022)

Pisa


----------



## Brian (26 Nov. 2022)

Quickborn


----------



## Punisher (26 Nov. 2022)

Rom


----------



## Brian (26 Nov. 2022)

Sandhausen


----------



## Punisher (26 Nov. 2022)

Tübingen


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2022)

Uppsala


----------



## Punisher (26 Nov. 2022)

Venedig


----------



## frank63 (26 Nov. 2022)

Warnemünde


----------



## Punisher (26 Nov. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## frank63 (26 Nov. 2022)

Yokohama


----------



## Punisher (26 Nov. 2022)

Zweibrücken


----------



## Nastyghost (26 Nov. 2022)

Anchorage


----------



## Rolli (27 Nov. 2022)

Braga


----------



## Max100 (27 Nov. 2022)

Creuzburg


----------



## Punisher (27 Nov. 2022)

Donaueschingen


----------



## Rolli (27 Nov. 2022)

Eupen


----------



## Punisher (27 Nov. 2022)

Freiburg


----------



## Rolli (27 Nov. 2022)

Gijon


----------



## Punisher (27 Nov. 2022)

Hanau


----------



## Rolli (27 Nov. 2022)

Ibbenbüren


----------



## Punisher (27 Nov. 2022)

Jena


----------



## Rolli (27 Nov. 2022)

Klagenfurt


----------



## Punisher (27 Nov. 2022)

Ludwigshafen


----------



## Rolli (27 Nov. 2022)

Mombasa


----------



## Punisher (27 Nov. 2022)

Nairobi


----------



## frank63 (27 Nov. 2022)

Oslo


----------



## Punisher (27 Nov. 2022)

Parma


----------



## frank63 (27 Nov. 2022)

Quickborn


----------



## Punisher (27 Nov. 2022)

Riga


----------



## frank63 (27 Nov. 2022)

Seattle


----------



## Brian (27 Nov. 2022)

Tokio


----------



## frank63 (27 Nov. 2022)

Ulm


----------



## Punisher (27 Nov. 2022)

Villingen


----------



## frank63 (27 Nov. 2022)

Warschau


----------



## Punisher (27 Nov. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Brian (27 Nov. 2022)

Yemen


----------



## Punisher (27 Nov. 2022)

Zwickau


----------



## Brian (27 Nov. 2022)

Arnheim


----------



## Punisher (27 Nov. 2022)

Berlin


----------



## frank63 (27 Nov. 2022)

Chemnitz


----------



## Brian (27 Nov. 2022)

Dorsten


----------



## Punisher (27 Nov. 2022)

Essen


----------



## Brian (27 Nov. 2022)

Danzig


----------



## frank63 (27 Nov. 2022)

Brian schrieb:


> Danzig



Ich mach mal mit dem "F" weiter!

Friedewald


----------



## Punisher (27 Nov. 2022)

Genua


----------



## frank63 (27 Nov. 2022)

Holzminden


----------



## Brian (27 Nov. 2022)

Itzehoe


----------



## Punisher (27 Nov. 2022)

Jena


----------



## Brian (27 Nov. 2022)

Köln


----------



## Punisher (27 Nov. 2022)

Limburg


----------



## hanskasper (27 Nov. 2022)

Memmelsdorf


----------



## frank63 (27 Nov. 2022)

Nauen


----------



## Punisher (27 Nov. 2022)

Olpe


----------



## Rolli (27 Nov. 2022)

Prag


----------



## Punisher (27 Nov. 2022)

Quebec


----------



## frank63 (27 Nov. 2022)

Rhüden


----------



## Punisher (27 Nov. 2022)

Stuttgart


----------



## frank63 (27 Nov. 2022)

Tübingen


----------



## Punisher (27 Nov. 2022)

Ulm


----------



## frank63 (27 Nov. 2022)

Verden


----------



## Punisher (27 Nov. 2022)

Wiesbaden


----------



## frank63 (27 Nov. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Rolli (27 Nov. 2022)

Ystad


----------



## Punisher (27 Nov. 2022)

Zwickau


----------



## frank63 (27 Nov. 2022)

Amsterdam


----------



## Punisher (27 Nov. 2022)

Brügge


----------



## Nastyghost (27 Nov. 2022)

Cadiz


----------



## Max100 (28 Nov. 2022)

Denver


----------



## Punisher (28 Nov. 2022)

Erlangen


----------



## frank63 (28 Nov. 2022)

Füssen


----------



## EmilS (28 Nov. 2022)

Göteborg


----------



## frank63 (28 Nov. 2022)

Helsingborg


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2022)

Innsbruck


----------



## Brian (28 Nov. 2022)

Jerusalem


----------



## Nastyghost (28 Nov. 2022)

Karlsruhe


----------



## Brian (28 Nov. 2022)

Langenfeld


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2022)

Moers


----------



## Brian (28 Nov. 2022)

Neuss


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2022)

Olpe


----------



## Punisher (28 Nov. 2022)

Potsdam


----------



## Brian (28 Nov. 2022)

Quickborn


----------



## Punisher (28 Nov. 2022)

Rom


----------



## Brian (28 Nov. 2022)

Sinsheim


----------



## Punisher (28 Nov. 2022)

Tübingen


----------



## Brian (28 Nov. 2022)

Unterhaching


----------



## Punisher (28 Nov. 2022)

Völklingen


----------



## Brian (28 Nov. 2022)

Wien


----------



## SteveJ (28 Nov. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2022)

Ystad


----------



## Nastyghost (28 Nov. 2022)

Zürich


----------



## Punisher (28 Nov. 2022)

Aurich


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2022)

Beirut


----------



## Max100 (29 Nov. 2022)

Curitiba


----------



## Punisher (29 Nov. 2022)

Dortmund


----------



## Max100 (29 Nov. 2022)

Edmonton


----------



## frank63 (29 Nov. 2022)

Florenz


----------



## EmilS (29 Nov. 2022)

Gdynia


----------



## frank63 (29 Nov. 2022)

Hameln


----------



## Brian (29 Nov. 2022)

Iserlohn


----------



## frank63 (29 Nov. 2022)

Jönköping


----------



## Brian (29 Nov. 2022)

Köln


----------



## Nastyghost (29 Nov. 2022)

Larnaca


----------



## Brian (29 Nov. 2022)

Minsk


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2022)

New York


----------



## Punisher (29 Nov. 2022)

Oslo


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2022)

Panama-City


----------



## EmilS (29 Nov. 2022)

Queenstown


----------



## Punisher (29 Nov. 2022)

Rottweil


----------



## EmilS (29 Nov. 2022)

Salt Lake City


----------



## Nastyghost (29 Nov. 2022)

Tampa Bay


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2022)

Ulan-Bator


----------



## EmilS (29 Nov. 2022)

Vila Real de Santo António


----------



## SteveJ (29 Nov. 2022)

Wuppertal


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Max100 (30 Nov. 2022)

Yale


----------



## Punisher (30 Nov. 2022)

Zwickau


----------



## Max100 (30 Nov. 2022)

Altenburg


----------



## frank63 (30 Nov. 2022)

Barsinghausen


----------



## EmilS (30 Nov. 2022)

Chicago


----------



## frank63 (30 Nov. 2022)

Dardesheim


----------



## EmilS (30 Nov. 2022)

Eugénie-les-Bains


----------



## frank63 (30 Nov. 2022)

Foggia


----------



## EmilS (30 Nov. 2022)

Granada


----------



## frank63 (30 Nov. 2022)

Hongkong


----------



## EmilS (30 Nov. 2022)

Indianapolis


----------



## frank63 (30 Nov. 2022)

Jakarta


----------



## Rolli (30 Nov. 2022)

Kiel


----------



## frank63 (30 Nov. 2022)

Langenhagen


----------



## Rolli (30 Nov. 2022)

Manila


----------



## Brian (30 Nov. 2022)

Nairobi


----------



## Rolli (30 Nov. 2022)

Odense


----------



## Brian (30 Nov. 2022)

Plön


----------



## Rolli (30 Nov. 2022)

Quickborn


----------



## Brian (30 Nov. 2022)

Riga


----------



## Rolli (30 Nov. 2022)

Straßburg


----------



## Brian (30 Nov. 2022)

Toledo


----------



## Punisher (30 Nov. 2022)

Ulm


----------



## Brian (30 Nov. 2022)

Venlo


----------



## Punisher (30 Nov. 2022)

Wiesbaden


----------



## Brian (30 Nov. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Punisher (30 Nov. 2022)

Yale


----------



## Brian (30 Nov. 2022)

Zagreb


----------



## tzdon (30 Nov. 2022)

Auckland


----------



## EmilS (30 Nov. 2022)

Badalona


----------



## SteveJ (30 Nov. 2022)

Caracas


----------



## EmilS (30 Nov. 2022)

Detroit


----------



## Punisher (30 Nov. 2022)

Eisenach


----------



## Rolli (30 Nov. 2022)

Florenz


----------



## EmilS (30 Nov. 2022)

Grado


----------



## Rolli (30 Nov. 2022)

Haifa


----------



## EmilS (30 Nov. 2022)

Irun


----------



## Punisher (30 Nov. 2022)

Jerusalem


----------



## Rolli (30 Nov. 2022)

Kuala-Lumpur


----------



## Punisher (30 Nov. 2022)

Luxemburg


----------



## Rolli (30 Nov. 2022)

Mekka


----------



## Punisher (30 Nov. 2022)

Nairobi


----------



## Nastyghost (30 Nov. 2022)

Oslo


----------



## Rolli (1 Dez. 2022)

Pisa


----------



## Max100 (1 Dez. 2022)

Querfurt


----------



## Punisher (1 Dez. 2022)

Reijkjavik


----------



## EmilS (1 Dez. 2022)

Soria


----------



## frank63 (1 Dez. 2022)

Trondheim


----------



## EmilS (1 Dez. 2022)

Ushuaia


----------



## frank63 (1 Dez. 2022)

Vancouver


----------



## Nastyghost (1 Dez. 2022)

Washington DC


----------



## Brian (1 Dez. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Rolli (1 Dez. 2022)

Ystad


----------



## Brian (1 Dez. 2022)

Zwolle


----------



## Rolli (1 Dez. 2022)

Arnheim


----------



## Punisher (1 Dez. 2022)

Bergheim


----------



## Rolli (1 Dez. 2022)

Calais


----------



## Punisher (1 Dez. 2022)

Dover


----------



## Brian (1 Dez. 2022)

Enschede


----------



## Punisher (1 Dez. 2022)

Frankfurt


----------



## Brian (1 Dez. 2022)

Geldern


----------



## Rolli (1 Dez. 2022)

Honolulu


----------



## Punisher (1 Dez. 2022)

Ingolstadt


----------



## EmilS (1 Dez. 2022)

Juárez


----------



## Punisher (1 Dez. 2022)

Kapstadt


----------



## EmilS (1 Dez. 2022)

Lexington


----------



## Rolli (1 Dez. 2022)

Manchester


----------



## Punisher (1 Dez. 2022)

Nikosia


----------



## Rolli (1 Dez. 2022)

Ostrau


----------



## Punisher (1 Dez. 2022)

Pisa


----------



## Rolli (1 Dez. 2022)

Queenstown


----------



## Punisher (1 Dez. 2022)

Riga


----------



## Rolli (1 Dez. 2022)

Saigon


----------



## Punisher (1 Dez. 2022)

Trier


----------



## Nastyghost (1 Dez. 2022)

Udine


----------



## Rolli (1 Dez. 2022)

Venedig


----------



## frank63 (1 Dez. 2022)

Wilhelmshaven


----------



## Max100 (2 Dez. 2022)

Xi’an


----------



## Punisher (2 Dez. 2022)

Yaounde


----------



## frank63 (2 Dez. 2022)

Zerbst


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2022)

Athen


----------



## frank63 (2 Dez. 2022)

Bassum


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2022)

Celle


----------



## frank63 (2 Dez. 2022)

Danzig


----------



## EmilS (2 Dez. 2022)

Ettelbrück


----------



## frank63 (2 Dez. 2022)

Fulda


----------



## EmilS (2 Dez. 2022)

Gijón (_der alte "Ort der Schande"_)


----------



## frank63 (2 Dez. 2022)

Hanau


----------



## EmilS (2 Dez. 2022)

Izmir


----------



## frank63 (2 Dez. 2022)

Jarmen


----------



## EmilS (2 Dez. 2022)

Krasnodar


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2022)

Lyon


----------



## frank63 (2 Dez. 2022)

Mittenwalde


----------



## Brian (2 Dez. 2022)

Nürnberg


----------



## frank63 (2 Dez. 2022)

Oslo


----------



## Brian (2 Dez. 2022)

Pinneberg


----------



## Punisher (2 Dez. 2022)

Quebec


----------



## Brian (2 Dez. 2022)

Ravensburg


----------



## Punisher (2 Dez. 2022)

Sevilla


----------



## Brian (2 Dez. 2022)

Tallinn


----------



## Punisher (2 Dez. 2022)

Ulm


----------



## Brian (2 Dez. 2022)

Vitória


----------



## Punisher (2 Dez. 2022)

Wiesbaden


----------



## Brian (2 Dez. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Punisher (2 Dez. 2022)

Youngtown


----------



## Brian (2 Dez. 2022)

Zaire


----------



## Punisher (2 Dez. 2022)

Auckland


----------



## Brian (2 Dez. 2022)

Benin


----------



## Punisher (2 Dez. 2022)

Celle


----------



## Brian (2 Dez. 2022)

Doha


----------



## Punisher (2 Dez. 2022)

Essen


----------



## Brian (2 Dez. 2022)

Frankfurt


----------



## Punisher (2 Dez. 2022)

Genua


----------



## Brian (2 Dez. 2022)

Helsinki


----------



## Punisher (2 Dez. 2022)

Istanbul


----------



## EmilS (2 Dez. 2022)

Jaén


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2022)

Kabul


----------



## Punisher (2 Dez. 2022)

Linz


----------



## frank63 (2 Dez. 2022)

Meckenheim


----------



## Nastyghost (2 Dez. 2022)

Nürnberg


----------



## frank63 (2 Dez. 2022)

Ottawa


----------



## Max100 (3 Dez. 2022)

Phnom Penh


----------



## Rolli (3 Dez. 2022)

Quedlinburg


----------



## Punisher (3 Dez. 2022)

Regensburg


----------



## frank63 (3 Dez. 2022)

Saalfeld


----------



## Punisher (3 Dez. 2022)

Triest


----------



## frank63 (3 Dez. 2022)

Udine


----------



## Punisher (3 Dez. 2022)

Venedig


----------



## frank63 (3 Dez. 2022)

Wiesbaden


----------



## Punisher (3 Dez. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## frank63 (3 Dez. 2022)

Yokohama


----------



## Punisher (3 Dez. 2022)

Zwickau


----------



## EmilS (3 Dez. 2022)

Antalya


----------



## frank63 (3 Dez. 2022)

Beirut


----------



## Punisher (3 Dez. 2022)

Cochem


----------



## frank63 (3 Dez. 2022)

Detroit


----------



## EmilS (3 Dez. 2022)

Edirne


----------



## Punisher (3 Dez. 2022)

Freiburg


----------



## Brian (3 Dez. 2022)

Glasgow


----------



## Punisher (3 Dez. 2022)

Hanoi


----------



## frank63 (3 Dez. 2022)

Innsbruck


----------



## Punisher (3 Dez. 2022)

Jena


----------



## EmilS (3 Dez. 2022)

Krems


----------



## Punisher (3 Dez. 2022)

Leipzig


----------



## Brian (3 Dez. 2022)

Minden


----------



## frank63 (3 Dez. 2022)

Nairobi


----------



## Brian (3 Dez. 2022)

Oman


----------



## frank63 (3 Dez. 2022)

Potsdam


----------



## Brian (3 Dez. 2022)

Osttimor


----------



## Punisher (3 Dez. 2022)

Jungs, wir sind bei Städten.....



Potsdam


----------



## Brian (3 Dez. 2022)

Quickborn


----------



## Punisher (3 Dez. 2022)

Rom


----------



## frank63 (3 Dez. 2022)

Selb


----------



## EmilS (3 Dez. 2022)

Taragona


----------



## frank63 (3 Dez. 2022)

Unna


----------



## EmilS (3 Dez. 2022)

Vancouver


----------



## frank63 (3 Dez. 2022)

Weinheim


----------



## Punisher (3 Dez. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## EmilS (3 Dez. 2022)

Yuma


----------



## frank63 (3 Dez. 2022)

Zinnowitz


----------



## Rolli (3 Dez. 2022)

Aleppo


----------



## EmilS (3 Dez. 2022)

Buffalo


----------



## Punisher (3 Dez. 2022)

Celle


----------



## Rolli (3 Dez. 2022)

Düren


----------



## EmilS (3 Dez. 2022)

Essaouira


----------



## Rolli (3 Dez. 2022)

Frechen


----------



## EmilS (3 Dez. 2022)

Galveston


----------



## Rolli (3 Dez. 2022)

Halifax


----------



## Punisher (3 Dez. 2022)

Iserlohn


----------



## frank63 (3 Dez. 2022)

Jarmen


----------



## Punisher (3 Dez. 2022)

Kattowitz


----------



## Nastyghost (3 Dez. 2022)

Los Angeles


----------



## Rolli (4 Dez. 2022)

Minneapolis


----------



## Cherubini (4 Dez. 2022)

Naumburg


----------



## Rolli (4 Dez. 2022)

Olpe


----------



## EmilS (4 Dez. 2022)

Paris


----------



## Punisher (4 Dez. 2022)

Quickborn


----------



## Rolli (4 Dez. 2022)

Ratzeburg


----------



## EmilS (4 Dez. 2022)

Sacramento


----------



## Rolli (4 Dez. 2022)

Toronto


----------



## frank63 (4 Dez. 2022)

Uetersen


----------



## Rolli (4 Dez. 2022)

Venlo


----------



## frank63 (4 Dez. 2022)

Wesendorf


----------



## Rolli (4 Dez. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## frank63 (4 Dez. 2022)

Yokohama


----------



## Rolli (4 Dez. 2022)

Zürich


----------



## frank63 (4 Dez. 2022)

Aurich


----------



## Rolli (4 Dez. 2022)

Basel


----------



## frank63 (4 Dez. 2022)

Crailsheim


----------



## Rolli (4 Dez. 2022)

Dinslaken


----------



## frank63 (4 Dez. 2022)

Emlichheim


----------



## Punisher (4 Dez. 2022)

Freiburg


----------



## Rolli (4 Dez. 2022)

Grenoble


----------



## Brian (4 Dez. 2022)

Hagen


----------



## Punisher (4 Dez. 2022)

Ingolstadt


----------



## frank63 (4 Dez. 2022)

Jever


----------



## Punisher (4 Dez. 2022)

Köln


----------



## frank63 (4 Dez. 2022)

Langenhagen


----------



## Punisher (4 Dez. 2022)

Madrid


----------



## frank63 (4 Dez. 2022)

Nürnberg


----------



## Punisher (4 Dez. 2022)

Olpe


----------



## frank63 (4 Dez. 2022)

Passau


----------



## Punisher (4 Dez. 2022)

Quebec


----------



## frank63 (4 Dez. 2022)

Rimini


----------



## Punisher (4 Dez. 2022)

Sienna


----------



## frank63 (4 Dez. 2022)

Trelleborg


----------



## Punisher (4 Dez. 2022)

Ulm


----------



## Brian (4 Dez. 2022)

Venlo


----------



## Nastyghost (4 Dez. 2022)

Winterthur


----------



## Brian (4 Dez. 2022)

Xizang


----------



## frank63 (4 Dez. 2022)

Yokohama


----------



## Punisher (4 Dez. 2022)

Zuffenhausen


----------



## Rolli (4 Dez. 2022)

Ankara


----------



## Punisher (4 Dez. 2022)

Berlin


----------



## Rolli (4 Dez. 2022)

Caracas


----------



## Punisher (4 Dez. 2022)

Donaueschingen


----------



## Rolli (4 Dez. 2022)

Empoli


----------



## Punisher (4 Dez. 2022)

Freiburg


----------



## EmilS (4 Dez. 2022)

Groß-Gerau


----------



## SteveJ (4 Dez. 2022)

Heidelberg


----------



## Rolli (4 Dez. 2022)

Idar-Oberstein


----------



## Punisher (4 Dez. 2022)

Jülich


----------



## Rolli (4 Dez. 2022)

Kehl


----------



## EmilS (4 Dez. 2022)

Lomé


----------



## Punisher (4 Dez. 2022)

Mailand


----------



## EmilS (4 Dez. 2022)

Narbonne


----------



## frank63 (4 Dez. 2022)

Offenbach


----------



## Punisher (4 Dez. 2022)

Pisa


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2022)

Québec


----------



## Max100 (5 Dez. 2022)

Rosenheim


----------



## Punisher (5 Dez. 2022)

Stuttgart


----------



## frank63 (5 Dez. 2022)

Traunstein


----------



## EmilS (5 Dez. 2022)

Udine


----------



## frank63 (5 Dez. 2022)

Verden


----------



## Brian (5 Dez. 2022)

Warschau


----------



## frank63 (5 Dez. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Brian (5 Dez. 2022)

Yemen


----------



## EmilS (5 Dez. 2022)

Brian schrieb:


> Yemen


Stadt????

*Zamora*


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2022)

Aleppo


----------



## EmilS (5 Dez. 2022)

Burgos


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2022)

Casablanca


----------



## EmilS (5 Dez. 2022)

Daressalam


----------



## elcattivo0804 (5 Dez. 2022)

Essen


----------



## frank63 (5 Dez. 2022)

Füssen


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2022)

Granada


----------



## EmilS (5 Dez. 2022)

Ho-Chi-Minh-Stadt


----------



## elcattivo0804 (5 Dez. 2022)

Ingolstadt


----------



## SteveJ (5 Dez. 2022)

Jena


----------



## elcattivo0804 (5 Dez. 2022)

Koblenz


----------



## EmilS (5 Dez. 2022)

Larnaka


----------



## tzdon (5 Dez. 2022)

Memphis


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2022)

Nantes


----------



## frank63 (5 Dez. 2022)

Oranienburg


----------



## Punisher (5 Dez. 2022)

Pisa


----------



## Rolli (6 Dez. 2022)

Quito


----------



## Max100 (6 Dez. 2022)

Rudolstadt


----------



## Punisher (6 Dez. 2022)

Solingen


----------



## Rolli (6 Dez. 2022)

Teheran


----------



## frank63 (6 Dez. 2022)

Unterlüß


----------



## EmilS (6 Dez. 2022)

Valencia


----------



## frank63 (6 Dez. 2022)

Wermelskirchen


----------



## Rolli (6 Dez. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## EmilS (6 Dez. 2022)

Yuma


----------



## frank63 (6 Dez. 2022)

Zschopau


----------



## Rolli (6 Dez. 2022)

Alexandria


----------



## EmilS (6 Dez. 2022)

Bram


----------



## frank63 (6 Dez. 2022)

Calbe


----------



## EmilS (6 Dez. 2022)

Dos Hermanas


----------



## frank63 (6 Dez. 2022)

Eisenhüttenstadt


----------



## Rolli (6 Dez. 2022)

Frechen


----------



## frank63 (6 Dez. 2022)

Günzburg


----------



## Rolli (6 Dez. 2022)

Hilversum


----------



## frank63 (6 Dez. 2022)

Islamabad


----------



## Rolli (6 Dez. 2022)

Jerusalem


----------



## Nastyghost (6 Dez. 2022)

Kairo


----------



## Rolli (6 Dez. 2022)

Laboe


----------



## Brian (6 Dez. 2022)

Minden


----------



## frank63 (6 Dez. 2022)

Neckarsulm


----------



## Brian (6 Dez. 2022)

Ostende


----------



## frank63 (6 Dez. 2022)

Piacenza


----------



## Brian (6 Dez. 2022)

Quendorf


----------



## frank63 (6 Dez. 2022)

Rendsburg


----------



## Brian (6 Dez. 2022)

São Paulo


----------



## frank63 (6 Dez. 2022)

Tallahassee


----------



## Brian (6 Dez. 2022)

Uppsala


----------



## EmilS (6 Dez. 2022)

Vaals


----------



## frank63 (6 Dez. 2022)

Wien


----------



## EmilS (6 Dez. 2022)

Xuzhou


----------



## frank63 (6 Dez. 2022)

Yokohama


----------



## EmilS (6 Dez. 2022)

Zafra


----------



## frank63 (6 Dez. 2022)

Austin


----------



## EmilS (6 Dez. 2022)

Beni-Mellal


----------



## Rolli (6 Dez. 2022)

Celle


----------



## Punisher (6 Dez. 2022)

Diez


----------



## Nastyghost (6 Dez. 2022)

Erie


----------



## frank63 (6 Dez. 2022)

Friesoythe


----------



## Rolli (7 Dez. 2022)

Gera


----------



## elcattivo0804 (7 Dez. 2022)

Hannover


----------



## Max100 (7 Dez. 2022)

Itzehoe


----------



## Punisher (7 Dez. 2022)

Jena


----------



## frank63 (7 Dez. 2022)

Kabelsketal


----------



## EmilS (7 Dez. 2022)

Lleida


----------



## frank63 (7 Dez. 2022)

Melbourne


----------



## EmilS (7 Dez. 2022)

Namur


----------



## frank63 (7 Dez. 2022)

Oslo


----------



## EmilS (7 Dez. 2022)

Pisa


----------



## frank63 (7 Dez. 2022)

Quickborn


----------



## Brian (7 Dez. 2022)

Rendsburg


----------



## frank63 (7 Dez. 2022)

Sangerhausen


----------



## Brian (7 Dez. 2022)

Tripolis


----------



## Nastyghost (7 Dez. 2022)

Ulm


----------



## Brian (7 Dez. 2022)

Venedig


----------



## Rolli (7 Dez. 2022)

Washington


----------



## frank63 (7 Dez. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Brian (7 Dez. 2022)

Yokohama


----------



## frank63 (7 Dez. 2022)

Zerbst


----------



## Brian (7 Dez. 2022)

Amsterdam


----------



## frank63 (7 Dez. 2022)

Belgrad


----------



## EmilS (7 Dez. 2022)

Charlotte


----------



## Rolli (7 Dez. 2022)

Dallas


----------



## frank63 (7 Dez. 2022)

Esbjerg


----------



## EmilS (7 Dez. 2022)

Figueira da Foz


----------



## frank63 (7 Dez. 2022)

Genua


----------



## Rolli (7 Dez. 2022)

Ho-Chi-Minh-Stadt


----------



## Nastyghost (7 Dez. 2022)

Indianapolis


----------



## SteveJ (7 Dez. 2022)

Johannesburg


----------



## EmilS (7 Dez. 2022)

Krumpendorf


----------



## frank63 (7 Dez. 2022)

Lörrach


----------



## Rolli (7 Dez. 2022)

Manila


----------



## frank63 (7 Dez. 2022)

Netphen


----------



## Rolli (7 Dez. 2022)

Ottawa


----------



## frank63 (7 Dez. 2022)

Pisa


----------



## Punisher (7 Dez. 2022)

Quickborn


----------



## Nastyghost (7 Dez. 2022)

Rio de Janeiro


----------



## Punisher (7 Dez. 2022)

Sevilla


----------



## Nastyghost (7 Dez. 2022)

Turin


----------



## elcattivo0804 (7 Dez. 2022)

Unna


----------



## frank63 (7 Dez. 2022)

Vancouver


----------



## Rolli (7 Dez. 2022)

Wladiwostock


----------



## Max100 (8 Dez. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Punisher (8 Dez. 2022)

Yaounde


----------



## EmilS (8 Dez. 2022)

Zagora


----------



## frank63 (8 Dez. 2022)

Ahrensburg


----------



## EmilS (8 Dez. 2022)

Birmingham


----------



## frank63 (8 Dez. 2022)

Calbe


----------



## EmilS (8 Dez. 2022)

Dearborn


----------



## Punisher (8 Dez. 2022)

Essen


----------



## EmilS (8 Dez. 2022)

Fremantle City


----------



## frank63 (8 Dez. 2022)

Grenoble


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2022)

Hattingen


----------



## frank63 (8 Dez. 2022)

Islamabad


----------



## Brian (8 Dez. 2022)

Jackson


----------



## Nastyghost (8 Dez. 2022)

Karlsruhe


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2022)

Lippstadt


----------



## Brian (8 Dez. 2022)

Minsk


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2022)

Norddeich


----------



## Brian (8 Dez. 2022)

Oakland


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2022)

Portland


----------



## Brian (8 Dez. 2022)

Quickborn


----------



## Punisher (8 Dez. 2022)

Rom


----------



## Brian (8 Dez. 2022)

Soest


----------



## frank63 (8 Dez. 2022)

Triest


----------



## Punisher (8 Dez. 2022)

Ulm


----------



## frank63 (8 Dez. 2022)

Verden


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2022)

Wisla


----------



## Punisher (8 Dez. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2022)

Ystad


----------



## Punisher (8 Dez. 2022)

Zwickau


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2022)

Algier


----------



## Punisher (8 Dez. 2022)

Brügge


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2022)

Christchurch


----------



## Punisher (8 Dez. 2022)

Dessau


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2022)

Edinburgh


----------



## EmilS (8 Dez. 2022)

Figueres


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2022)

Genua


----------



## frank63 (8 Dez. 2022)

Holzminden


----------



## EmilS (8 Dez. 2022)

Issoudun


----------



## frank63 (8 Dez. 2022)

Jarmen


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2022)

Kapstadt


----------



## frank63 (8 Dez. 2022)

Ladenburg


----------



## Punisher (8 Dez. 2022)

Mailand


----------



## frank63 (8 Dez. 2022)

Neapel


----------



## Punisher (8 Dez. 2022)

Oldenburg


----------



## frank63 (8 Dez. 2022)

Pirmasens


----------



## Punisher (8 Dez. 2022)

Quebec


----------



## frank63 (8 Dez. 2022)

Ravenna


----------



## Punisher (8 Dez. 2022)

Sevilla


----------



## frank63 (8 Dez. 2022)

Trentino


----------



## Nastyghost (8 Dez. 2022)

Ube


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2022)

Växjö


----------



## Max100 (9 Dez. 2022)

Wesel


----------



## Punisher (9 Dez. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## frank63 (9 Dez. 2022)

Yokohama


----------



## EmilS (9 Dez. 2022)

Zons am Rhein


----------



## frank63 (9 Dez. 2022)

Athen


----------



## EmilS (9 Dez. 2022)

Braga


----------



## frank63 (9 Dez. 2022)

Chicago


----------



## EmilS (9 Dez. 2022)

Djenné


----------



## frank63 (9 Dez. 2022)

Edinburgh


----------



## Brian (9 Dez. 2022)

Fulda


----------



## frank63 (9 Dez. 2022)

Göppingen


----------



## Brian (9 Dez. 2022)

Hanau


----------



## frank63 (9 Dez. 2022)

Ilsenburg


----------



## Brian (9 Dez. 2022)

Jerichow


----------



## frank63 (9 Dez. 2022)

Kulmbach


----------



## Brian (9 Dez. 2022)

Luanda


----------



## frank63 (9 Dez. 2022)

Montevideo


----------



## Brian (9 Dez. 2022)

Nagoya


----------



## frank63 (9 Dez. 2022)

Otternhagen


----------



## Brian (9 Dez. 2022)

Porto Alegre


----------



## frank63 (9 Dez. 2022)

Quedlinburg


----------



## Brian (9 Dez. 2022)

Regensburg


----------



## Rolli (9 Dez. 2022)

Salisbury


----------



## frank63 (9 Dez. 2022)

Tauberbischofsheim


----------



## Rolli (9 Dez. 2022)

Ufa


----------



## Brian (9 Dez. 2022)

Voerde


----------



## frank63 (9 Dez. 2022)

Brian schrieb:


> Tripolis



Nach dem U kommt nicht das "T"!


----------



## Brian (9 Dez. 2022)

frank63 schrieb:


> Nach dem U kommt nicht das "T"!



Sorry frank kann passieren wenn ich paralel Collagen erstelle  habs korrigiert...


----------



## frank63 (9 Dez. 2022)

Wilhelmshaven


----------



## Brian (9 Dez. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## frank63 (9 Dez. 2022)

Yokohama


----------



## Rolli (9 Dez. 2022)

Zwolle


----------



## frank63 (9 Dez. 2022)

Aurich


----------



## Rolli (9 Dez. 2022)

Bratislawa


----------



## Nastyghost (9 Dez. 2022)

Cherson


----------



## Rolli (9 Dez. 2022)

Dar-es-salam


----------



## EmilS (9 Dez. 2022)

Ericeira


----------



## Rolli (9 Dez. 2022)

Faro


----------



## EmilS (9 Dez. 2022)

Guimarães


----------



## Punisher (9 Dez. 2022)

Hilden


----------



## Rolli (9 Dez. 2022)

Iserlohn


----------



## Max100 (10 Dez. 2022)

Jüterbog


----------



## Punisher (10 Dez. 2022)

Köln


----------



## Marco2 (10 Dez. 2022)

Leverkusen


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2022)

Mailand


----------



## Punisher (10 Dez. 2022)

Nairobi


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2022)

Ostende


----------



## frank63 (10 Dez. 2022)

Prag


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2022)

Quickborn


----------



## frank63 (10 Dez. 2022)

Reiskirchen


----------



## EmilS (10 Dez. 2022)

Sagres


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2022)

Tokio


----------



## frank63 (10 Dez. 2022)

Unterföhring


----------



## EmilS (10 Dez. 2022)

Viseu


----------



## Punisher (10 Dez. 2022)

Wiesbaden


----------



## Brian (10 Dez. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Punisher (10 Dez. 2022)

Ystad


----------



## Brian (10 Dez. 2022)

Zhuhai


----------



## Punisher (10 Dez. 2022)

Augsburg


----------



## Brian (10 Dez. 2022)

Brünn


----------



## Punisher (10 Dez. 2022)

Chemnitz


----------



## Brian (10 Dez. 2022)

Düren


----------



## frank63 (10 Dez. 2022)

Emsdetten


----------



## Brian (10 Dez. 2022)

Detmold


----------



## Punisher (10 Dez. 2022)

Essen


----------



## EmilS (10 Dez. 2022)

Fès


----------



## frank63 (10 Dez. 2022)

Göttingen


----------



## EmilS (10 Dez. 2022)

Hagenau


----------



## Punisher (10 Dez. 2022)

Iserlohn


----------



## EmilS (10 Dez. 2022)

Jackson (MS)


----------



## frank63 (10 Dez. 2022)

Kalkutta


----------



## Punisher (10 Dez. 2022)

Lima


----------



## frank63 (10 Dez. 2022)

Melbourne


----------



## Punisher (10 Dez. 2022)

Nürnberg


----------



## frank63 (10 Dez. 2022)

Oschersleben


----------



## Punisher (10 Dez. 2022)

Paris


----------



## frank63 (10 Dez. 2022)

Quedlinburg


----------



## Punisher (10 Dez. 2022)

Rom


----------



## frank63 (10 Dez. 2022)

Sarajewo


----------



## Nastyghost (10 Dez. 2022)

Toronto


----------



## Max100 (11 Dez. 2022)

Überlingen


----------



## Marco2 (11 Dez. 2022)

Verl


----------



## Max100 (11 Dez. 2022)

Warschau


----------



## Marco2 (11 Dez. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2022)

Ystad


----------



## frank63 (11 Dez. 2022)

Zerbst


----------



## Brian (11 Dez. 2022)

Andernach


----------



## Punisher (11 Dez. 2022)

Bonn


----------



## Brian (11 Dez. 2022)

Celle


----------



## Punisher (11 Dez. 2022)

Detmold


----------



## Brian (11 Dez. 2022)

Elmshorn


----------



## frank63 (11 Dez. 2022)

Flensburg


----------



## Punisher (11 Dez. 2022)

Gummersbach


----------



## frank63 (11 Dez. 2022)

Husum


----------



## Punisher (11 Dez. 2022)

Iserlohn


----------



## frank63 (11 Dez. 2022)

Jade


----------



## Punisher (11 Dez. 2022)

Köln


----------



## frank63 (11 Dez. 2022)

Limburg


----------



## Punisher (11 Dez. 2022)

Madrid


----------



## Brian (11 Dez. 2022)

Nürnberg


----------



## Punisher (11 Dez. 2022)

Olpe


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2022)

Passau


----------



## EmilS (11 Dez. 2022)

Quedlinburg


----------



## frank63 (11 Dez. 2022)

Rinteln


----------



## EmilS (11 Dez. 2022)

San Diego


----------



## frank63 (11 Dez. 2022)

Trappenkamp


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2022)

Uppsala


----------



## frank63 (11 Dez. 2022)

Venlo


----------



## SteveJ (11 Dez. 2022)

Würzburg


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## frank63 (11 Dez. 2022)

Yokohama


----------



## EmilS (11 Dez. 2022)

Zandvoort


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2022)

Addis Abeba


----------



## EmilS (11 Dez. 2022)

Bilbao


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2022)

Calgary


----------



## Punisher (11 Dez. 2022)

Damaskus


----------



## tzdon (11 Dez. 2022)

Essex


----------



## SteveJ (11 Dez. 2022)

Florenz


----------



## Punisher (11 Dez. 2022)

Genua


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2022)

Halifax


----------



## Punisher (11 Dez. 2022)

Idar-Oberstein


----------



## EmilS (11 Dez. 2022)

Jacksonville


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2022)

Koblenz


----------



## Punisher (11 Dez. 2022)

Lahnstein


----------



## frank63 (11 Dez. 2022)

Memmingen


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2022)

Norwich


----------



## Max100 (12 Dez. 2022)

Ottawa


----------



## Punisher (12 Dez. 2022)

Pisa


----------



## Rolli (12 Dez. 2022)

Quickborn


----------



## frank63 (12 Dez. 2022)

Ramelsloh


----------



## Rolli (12 Dez. 2022)

Stockholm


----------



## frank63 (12 Dez. 2022)

Trier


----------



## Rolli (12 Dez. 2022)

Ulm


----------



## frank63 (12 Dez. 2022)

Viersen


----------



## EmilS (12 Dez. 2022)

West Columbia


----------



## Brian (12 Dez. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Rolli (12 Dez. 2022)

Ystad


----------



## Brian (12 Dez. 2022)

Zābol


----------



## EmilS (12 Dez. 2022)

Annecy


----------



## Brian (12 Dez. 2022)

Brisbane


----------



## frank63 (12 Dez. 2022)

Calcary


----------



## Brian (12 Dez. 2022)

Damaskus


----------



## frank63 (12 Dez. 2022)

Esens


----------



## Brian (12 Dez. 2022)

Fulda


----------



## frank63 (12 Dez. 2022)

Greifswald


----------



## tzdon (12 Dez. 2022)

Houston


----------



## EmilS (12 Dez. 2022)

Ismailia


----------



## Rolli (12 Dez. 2022)

Jericho


----------



## EmilS (12 Dez. 2022)

Kulmbach


----------



## frank63 (12 Dez. 2022)

Landsberg


----------



## EmilS (12 Dez. 2022)

Meknès


----------



## frank63 (12 Dez. 2022)

Nortmoor


----------



## Punisher (12 Dez. 2022)

Olpe


----------



## frank63 (12 Dez. 2022)

Passau


----------



## Marco2 (12 Dez. 2022)

Quendlinburg


----------



## Punisher (12 Dez. 2022)

Regensburg


----------



## Marco2 (12 Dez. 2022)

Stuttgart


----------



## Punisher (12 Dez. 2022)

Trier


----------



## Marco2 (12 Dez. 2022)

Ulm


----------



## Punisher (12 Dez. 2022)

Venedig


----------



## Marco2 (12 Dez. 2022)

Wolfsburg


----------



## Punisher (12 Dez. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## frank63 (12 Dez. 2022)

Yokohama


----------



## Punisher (12 Dez. 2022)

Zwickau


----------



## Marco2 (12 Dez. 2022)

Augsburg


----------



## frank63 (12 Dez. 2022)

Barsinghausen


----------



## Punisher (12 Dez. 2022)

Cochem


----------



## Marco2 (12 Dez. 2022)

Dortmund


----------



## Punisher (12 Dez. 2022)

Essen


----------



## Marco2 (12 Dez. 2022)

Frankfurt


----------



## Punisher (12 Dez. 2022)

Gera


----------



## frank63 (12 Dez. 2022)

Hanau


----------



## Punisher (12 Dez. 2022)

Idstein


----------



## frank63 (12 Dez. 2022)

Jagel


----------



## Punisher (12 Dez. 2022)

Klagenfurt


----------



## Marco2 (12 Dez. 2022)

Leverkusen


----------



## frank63 (12 Dez. 2022)

Minneapolis


----------



## Punisher (12 Dez. 2022)

Nairobi


----------



## Marco2 (12 Dez. 2022)

Oman


----------



## Punisher (12 Dez. 2022)

Potsdam


----------



## Marco2 (12 Dez. 2022)

Quakenbrück


----------



## frank63 (12 Dez. 2022)

Rosenheim


----------



## Rolli (12 Dez. 2022)

Saarbrücken


----------



## Marco2 (12 Dez. 2022)

Trier


----------



## Rolli (12 Dez. 2022)

Unna


----------



## Max100 (13 Dez. 2022)

Velbert


----------



## Punisher (13 Dez. 2022)

Wilhelmshaven


----------



## frank63 (13 Dez. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Rolli (13 Dez. 2022)

Ystad


----------



## EmilS (13 Dez. 2022)

Zwolle


----------



## frank63 (13 Dez. 2022)

Amberg


----------



## EmilS (13 Dez. 2022)

Brindisi


----------



## frank63 (13 Dez. 2022)

Cagliari


----------



## EmilS (13 Dez. 2022)

Djenné


----------



## frank63 (13 Dez. 2022)

Edewecht


----------



## Brian (13 Dez. 2022)

Frankfurt


----------



## frank63 (13 Dez. 2022)

Großenkneten


----------



## Brian (13 Dez. 2022)

Honolulu


----------



## tzdon (13 Dez. 2022)

Islamabad


----------



## Punisher (13 Dez. 2022)

Jerusalem


----------



## frank63 (13 Dez. 2022)

Kiel


----------



## Punisher (13 Dez. 2022)

Lindau


----------



## EmilS (13 Dez. 2022)

Midelt


----------



## frank63 (13 Dez. 2022)

Nauen


----------



## Punisher (13 Dez. 2022)

Oldenburg


----------



## EmilS (13 Dez. 2022)

Peterborough


----------



## frank63 (13 Dez. 2022)

Quickborn


----------



## EmilS (13 Dez. 2022)

Rabat


----------



## frank63 (13 Dez. 2022)

Seattle


----------



## EmilS (13 Dez. 2022)

Tétouan


----------



## frank63 (13 Dez. 2022)

Uelzen


----------



## Rolli (13 Dez. 2022)

Villach


----------



## Punisher (13 Dez. 2022)

Wiesbaden


----------



## Rolli (13 Dez. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Max100 (14 Dez. 2022)

York


----------



## Rolli (14 Dez. 2022)

Zwickau


----------



## frank63 (14 Dez. 2022)

Amelinghausen


----------



## Rolli (14 Dez. 2022)

Buenos Aires


----------



## frank63 (14 Dez. 2022)

Calais


----------



## EmilS (14 Dez. 2022)

Dunkerque


----------



## Rolli (14 Dez. 2022)

Empoli


----------



## frank63 (14 Dez. 2022)

Florenz


----------



## Rolli (14 Dez. 2022)

Genf


----------



## frank63 (14 Dez. 2022)

Hankensbüttel


----------



## Rolli (14 Dez. 2022)

Ingolstadt


----------



## frank63 (14 Dez. 2022)

Jever


----------



## Brian (14 Dez. 2022)

Kassel


----------



## frank63 (14 Dez. 2022)

Leinefelde


----------



## Brian (14 Dez. 2022)

Manaus


----------



## Punisher (14 Dez. 2022)

Nairobi


----------



## frank63 (14 Dez. 2022)

Oschatz


----------



## Punisher (14 Dez. 2022)

Pisa


----------



## frank63 (14 Dez. 2022)

Quickborn


----------



## Punisher (14 Dez. 2022)

Rom


----------



## frank63 (14 Dez. 2022)

Stralsund


----------



## Punisher (14 Dez. 2022)

Tübingen


----------



## frank63 (14 Dez. 2022)

Upahl


----------



## Punisher (14 Dez. 2022)

Völklingen


----------



## frank63 (14 Dez. 2022)

Wiesbaden


----------



## Punisher (14 Dez. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## frank63 (14 Dez. 2022)

Yokohama


----------



## Rolli (14 Dez. 2022)

Zürich


----------



## frank63 (14 Dez. 2022)

Ahrensburg


----------



## Punisher (14 Dez. 2022)

Bern


----------



## frank63 (14 Dez. 2022)

Cardiff


----------



## Rolli (14 Dez. 2022)

Dinslaken


----------



## frank63 (14 Dez. 2022)

Emlichheim


----------



## Punisher (14 Dez. 2022)

Freiburg


----------



## Rolli (14 Dez. 2022)

Günzburg


----------



## Punisher (14 Dez. 2022)

Hannover


----------



## Rolli (14 Dez. 2022)

Iserlohn


----------



## Punisher (14 Dez. 2022)

Jülich


----------



## Max100 (15 Dez. 2022)

Karlsruhe


----------



## Cherubini (15 Dez. 2022)

Leoben


----------



## frank63 (15 Dez. 2022)

Marburg


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2022)

Neuss


----------



## frank63 (15 Dez. 2022)

Offenburg


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2022)

Prag


----------



## frank63 (15 Dez. 2022)

Quedlinburg


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2022)

Rom


----------



## Brian (15 Dez. 2022)

Salzgitter


----------



## Punisher (15 Dez. 2022)

Tübingen


----------



## frank63 (15 Dez. 2022)

Untertürkheim


----------



## Punisher (15 Dez. 2022)

Völklingen


----------



## tzdon (15 Dez. 2022)

Washington


----------



## frank63 (15 Dez. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## tzdon (15 Dez. 2022)

Yokohama


----------



## frank63 (15 Dez. 2022)

Zagreb


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2022)

Aachen


----------



## frank63 (15 Dez. 2022)

Bernburg


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2022)

Coburg


----------



## frank63 (15 Dez. 2022)

Dschidda


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2022)

Eutin


----------



## frank63 (15 Dez. 2022)

Florenz


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2022)

Gera


----------



## Punisher (15 Dez. 2022)

Hamburg


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2022)

Innsbruck


----------



## Punisher (15 Dez. 2022)

Jever


----------



## frank63 (15 Dez. 2022)

Karlsbad


----------



## Punisher (15 Dez. 2022)

Lindau


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2022)

Mainz


----------



## Punisher (16 Dez. 2022)

Nassau


----------



## Max100 (16 Dez. 2022)

Odessa


----------



## frank63 (16 Dez. 2022)

Prag


----------



## Thunderhawk (16 Dez. 2022)

Quendorf


----------



## frank63 (16 Dez. 2022)

Rendsburg


----------



## Brian (16 Dez. 2022)

Stuttgard


----------



## frank63 (16 Dez. 2022)

Tübingen


----------



## Brian (16 Dez. 2022)

Utrera


----------



## frank63 (16 Dez. 2022)

Verden


----------



## Brian (16 Dez. 2022)

Warschau


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Punisher (16 Dez. 2022)

Yale


----------



## frank63 (16 Dez. 2022)

Zürich


----------



## Punisher (16 Dez. 2022)

Ankara


----------



## frank63 (16 Dez. 2022)

Bersenbrück


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2022)

Calais


----------



## frank63 (16 Dez. 2022)

Donaueschingen


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2022)

Emden


----------



## Punisher (16 Dez. 2022)

Freiburg


----------



## frank63 (16 Dez. 2022)

Genua


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2022)

Hanoi


----------



## frank63 (16 Dez. 2022)

Isernhagen


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2022)

Jever


----------



## frank63 (16 Dez. 2022)

Kalmar


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2022)

Lüneburg


----------



## frank63 (16 Dez. 2022)

Malsfeld


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2022)

Nürnberg


----------



## Punisher (16 Dez. 2022)

Olpe


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2022)

Porto


----------



## Punisher (16 Dez. 2022)

Quebec


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2022)

Rheine


----------



## Punisher (16 Dez. 2022)

Siegen


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2022)

Tripolis


----------



## Punisher (16 Dez. 2022)

Ulm


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2022)

Venlo


----------



## Punisher (16 Dez. 2022)

Wernigerode


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Punisher (16 Dez. 2022)

Yale


----------



## Nastyghost (16 Dez. 2022)

Zürich


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2022)

Aurich


----------



## Punisher (16 Dez. 2022)

Basel


----------



## Max100 (17 Dez. 2022)

Caracas


----------



## Nastyghost (17 Dez. 2022)

Denver


----------



## frank63 (17 Dez. 2022)

Emden


----------



## Thunderhawk (17 Dez. 2022)

Fuhrmannsreuth


----------



## frank63 (17 Dez. 2022)

Genf


----------



## Punisher (17 Dez. 2022)

Hameln


----------



## frank63 (17 Dez. 2022)

Ibbenbüren


----------



## Punisher (17 Dez. 2022)

Jena


----------



## frank63 (17 Dez. 2022)

Köge


----------



## Punisher (17 Dez. 2022)

Leipzig


----------



## Brian (17 Dez. 2022)

Monschau


----------



## Punisher (17 Dez. 2022)

Nassau


----------



## Brian (17 Dez. 2022)

Olpe


----------



## frank63 (17 Dez. 2022)

Passau


----------



## Punisher (17 Dez. 2022)

Quickborn


----------



## frank63 (17 Dez. 2022)

Rinteln


----------



## donpicha (18 Dez. 2022)

St..Anton / Arlberg


----------



## Nastyghost (18 Dez. 2022)

Tanger


----------



## Max100 (18 Dez. 2022)

Ueckermünde


----------



## Cherubini (18 Dez. 2022)

Vaduz


----------



## Nastyghost (18 Dez. 2022)

Washington DC


----------



## Punisher (18 Dez. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## frank63 (18 Dez. 2022)

Yokohama


----------



## Punisher (18 Dez. 2022)

Zuffenhausen


----------



## frank63 (18 Dez. 2022)

Arnsberg


----------



## Punisher (18 Dez. 2022)

Bonn


----------



## frank63 (18 Dez. 2022)

Calbe


----------



## Brian (18 Dez. 2022)

Duisburg


----------



## frank63 (18 Dez. 2022)

Emsdetten


----------



## Punisher (18 Dez. 2022)

Frankfurt


----------



## frank63 (18 Dez. 2022)

Gera


----------



## Punisher (18 Dez. 2022)

Hamburg


----------



## frank63 (18 Dez. 2022)

Ilsenburg


----------



## Punisher (18 Dez. 2022)

Jever


----------



## frank63 (18 Dez. 2022)

Koblenz


----------



## Punisher (18 Dez. 2022)

Limburg


----------



## frank63 (18 Dez. 2022)

Middlesborough


----------



## Punisher (18 Dez. 2022)

Nairobi


----------



## frank63 (18 Dez. 2022)

Osterweddingen


----------



## Punisher (18 Dez. 2022)

Pisa


----------



## frank63 (18 Dez. 2022)

Quickborn


----------



## Punisher (18 Dez. 2022)

Riga


----------



## frank63 (18 Dez. 2022)

Schöppenstedt


----------



## Punisher (18 Dez. 2022)

Trier


----------



## Rolli (18 Dez. 2022)

Udine


----------



## Punisher (18 Dez. 2022)

Venedig


----------



## Nastyghost (18 Dez. 2022)

Warschau


----------



## Punisher (18 Dez. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## frank63 (18 Dez. 2022)

Yokohama


----------



## Punisher (18 Dez. 2022)

Zwickau


----------



## frank63 (18 Dez. 2022)

Ahaus


----------



## Rolli (18 Dez. 2022)

Barcelona


----------



## frank63 (18 Dez. 2022)

Crimmitschau


----------



## Rolli (18 Dez. 2022)

Dijon


----------



## frank63 (18 Dez. 2022)

Emmerthal


----------



## Rolli (18 Dez. 2022)

Freetown


----------



## frank63 (18 Dez. 2022)

Großwallstadt


----------



## Rolli (18 Dez. 2022)

Herne


----------



## Marco2 (19 Dez. 2022)

Ingolstadt


----------



## Max100 (19 Dez. 2022)

Jerusalem


----------



## Nastyghost (19 Dez. 2022)

Kuala Lumpur


----------



## Punisher (19 Dez. 2022)

Libanon


----------



## frank63 (19 Dez. 2022)

Leipzig


----------



## Punisher (19 Dez. 2022)

Magdeburg


----------



## frank63 (19 Dez. 2022)

Netphen


----------



## Punisher (19 Dez. 2022)

Oldenburg


----------



## frank63 (19 Dez. 2022)

Pratau


----------



## Punisher (19 Dez. 2022)

Quickborn


----------



## frank63 (19 Dez. 2022)

Reinbek


----------



## Punisher (19 Dez. 2022)

Stuttgart


----------



## frank63 (19 Dez. 2022)

Tötensen


----------



## Punisher (19 Dez. 2022)

Ulm


----------



## SteveJ (19 Dez. 2022)

Venedig


----------



## frank63 (19 Dez. 2022)

Warnemünde


----------



## Punisher (19 Dez. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## frank63 (19 Dez. 2022)

Yokohama


----------



## Punisher (19 Dez. 2022)

Zwickau


----------



## frank63 (19 Dez. 2022)

Alleringersleben


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2022)

Breslau


----------



## frank63 (19 Dez. 2022)

Cuxhaven


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2022)

Den Haag


----------



## Nastyghost (19 Dez. 2022)

Edmonton


----------



## Punisher (19 Dez. 2022)

Freiburg


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2022)

Groningen


----------



## Punisher (19 Dez. 2022)

Hannover


----------



## Brian (19 Dez. 2022)

Imola


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2022)

Jever


----------



## Punisher (19 Dez. 2022)

Köln


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2022)

Limburg


----------



## Punisher (19 Dez. 2022)

Marburg


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2022)

Naila


----------



## Punisher (19 Dez. 2022)

Olpe


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2022)

Porto


----------



## Punisher (19 Dez. 2022)

Quebec


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2022)

Rüssels*heim*


----------



## Punisher (19 Dez. 2022)

Siegburg


----------



## Brian (19 Dez. 2022)

Trier


----------



## Punisher (19 Dez. 2022)

Ulm


----------



## Nastyghost (19 Dez. 2022)

Varna


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2022)

Wuppertal


----------



## Punisher (19 Dez. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Rolli (20 Dez. 2022)

Yuma


----------



## Max100 (20 Dez. 2022)

Zittau


----------



## Punisher (20 Dez. 2022)

Antalya


----------



## frank63 (20 Dez. 2022)

Brest


----------



## Punisher (20 Dez. 2022)

Chicago


----------



## Nastyghost (20 Dez. 2022)

Detroit


----------



## frank63 (20 Dez. 2022)

Esens


----------



## Punisher (20 Dez. 2022)

Freising


----------



## frank63 (20 Dez. 2022)

Goslar


----------



## Punisher (20 Dez. 2022)

Hanau


----------



## frank63 (20 Dez. 2022)

Ibbenbüren


----------



## Punisher (20 Dez. 2022)

Jülich


----------



## Rolli (20 Dez. 2022)

Kiel


----------



## Punisher (20 Dez. 2022)

Leipzig


----------



## Brian (20 Dez. 2022)

Moskau


----------



## Punisher (20 Dez. 2022)

Nairobi


----------



## tzdon (20 Dez. 2022)

Orlando


----------



## Punisher (20 Dez. 2022)

Pisa


----------



## tzdon (20 Dez. 2022)

Quebec


----------



## Punisher (20 Dez. 2022)

Rom


----------



## Rolli (20 Dez. 2022)

Santiago


----------



## Punisher (20 Dez. 2022)

Tübingen


----------



## Rolli (20 Dez. 2022)

Unna


----------



## Nastyghost (20 Dez. 2022)

Venedig


----------



## frank63 (20 Dez. 2022)

Weinheim


----------



## Rolli (20 Dez. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Punisher (21 Dez. 2022)

Yale


----------



## Nastyghost (21 Dez. 2022)

Zagreb


----------



## SteveJ (21 Dez. 2022)

Amsterdam


----------



## frank63 (21 Dez. 2022)

Buenos Aires


----------



## Punisher (21 Dez. 2022)

Chicago


----------



## frank63 (21 Dez. 2022)

Denver


----------



## Punisher (21 Dez. 2022)

Edmonton


----------



## frank63 (21 Dez. 2022)

Fresno


----------



## Punisher (21 Dez. 2022)

Gelsenkirchen


----------



## Nastyghost (21 Dez. 2022)

Hammerfest


----------



## frank63 (21 Dez. 2022)

Ilsede


----------



## Punisher (21 Dez. 2022)

Jena


----------



## frank63 (21 Dez. 2022)

Kopenhagen


----------



## Punisher (21 Dez. 2022)

Lindau


----------



## frank63 (21 Dez. 2022)

Monte Carlo


----------



## Punisher (21 Dez. 2022)

New York


----------



## Rolli (21 Dez. 2022)

Orlando


----------



## Punisher (21 Dez. 2022)

Pisa


----------



## Brian (21 Dez. 2022)

Quickborn


----------



## Rolli (21 Dez. 2022)

Rio de Janeiro


----------



## Nastyghost (21 Dez. 2022)

San Francisco


----------



## Punisher (21 Dez. 2022)

Tübingen


----------



## Rolli (21 Dez. 2022)

Ulm


----------



## Punisher (21 Dez. 2022)

Venedig


----------



## frank63 (21 Dez. 2022)

Wolverhampton


----------



## Rolli (22 Dez. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Max100 (22 Dez. 2022)

York


----------



## Nastyghost (22 Dez. 2022)

Zug


----------



## Punisher (22 Dez. 2022)

Ankara


----------



## SteveJ (22 Dez. 2022)

Budapest


----------



## frank63 (22 Dez. 2022)

Calais


----------



## Punisher (22 Dez. 2022)

Denver


----------



## frank63 (22 Dez. 2022)

Edinburgh


----------



## Punisher (22 Dez. 2022)

Frankfurt


----------



## frank63 (22 Dez. 2022)

Graz


----------



## Punisher (22 Dez. 2022)

Hamburg


----------



## frank63 (22 Dez. 2022)

Itzehoe


----------



## Punisher (22 Dez. 2022)

Jever


----------



## frank63 (22 Dez. 2022)

Kiel


----------



## Punisher (22 Dez. 2022)

Lindau


----------



## frank63 (22 Dez. 2022)

Mölln


----------



## Nastyghost (22 Dez. 2022)

Nürnberg


----------



## Rolli (22 Dez. 2022)

Olpe


----------



## Punisher (22 Dez. 2022)

Pisa


----------



## Brian (22 Dez. 2022)

Qingdao


----------



## Rolli (22 Dez. 2022)

Reading


----------



## Brian (22 Dez. 2022)

Sheffield


----------



## Punisher (22 Dez. 2022)

Trier


----------



## Rolli (22 Dez. 2022)

Ulan-Bator


----------



## Punisher (22 Dez. 2022)

Völklingen


----------



## Rolli (22 Dez. 2022)

Wesel


----------



## Punisher (22 Dez. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Austin (22 Dez. 2022)

Yverdon


----------



## Nastyghost (22 Dez. 2022)

Zwolle


----------



## Austin (22 Dez. 2022)

Aberdeen


----------



## frank63 (22 Dez. 2022)

Beirut


----------



## Austin (22 Dez. 2022)

Colchester


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2022)

Dinslaken


----------



## Max100 (23 Dez. 2022)

Ellwangen


----------



## Cherubini (23 Dez. 2022)

Fulda


----------



## Max100 (23 Dez. 2022)

Graz


----------



## Punisher (23 Dez. 2022)

Hannover


----------



## frank63 (23 Dez. 2022)

Ilsenburg


----------



## Punisher (23 Dez. 2022)

Jena


----------



## frank63 (23 Dez. 2022)

Karlskrona


----------



## Punisher (23 Dez. 2022)

Limburg


----------



## frank63 (23 Dez. 2022)

Minden


----------



## Punisher (23 Dez. 2022)

Nairobi


----------



## frank63 (23 Dez. 2022)

Oslo


----------



## Punisher (23 Dez. 2022)

Papenburg


----------



## frank63 (23 Dez. 2022)

Quickborn


----------



## Punisher (23 Dez. 2022)

Riga


----------



## frank63 (23 Dez. 2022)

Saloniki


----------



## Punisher (23 Dez. 2022)

Trier


----------



## frank63 (23 Dez. 2022)

Uelzen


----------



## Punisher (23 Dez. 2022)

Venedig


----------



## frank63 (23 Dez. 2022)

Warnemünde


----------



## Punisher (23 Dez. 2022)

Xiamen


----------



## frank63 (23 Dez. 2022)

Yokohama


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2022)

Zürich


----------



## Punisher (23 Dez. 2022)

Ahrweiler


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2022)

Bonn


----------



## Nastyghost (23 Dez. 2022)

Charleston


----------



## Brian (23 Dez. 2022)

Denver


----------



## Punisher (23 Dez. 2022)

Edmonton


----------



## Brian (23 Dez. 2022)

Freiburg


----------



## Punisher (23 Dez. 2022)

Gelsenkirchen


----------



## Brian (23 Dez. 2022)

Höxter


----------



## Punisher (23 Dez. 2022)

Idstein


----------



## Brian (23 Dez. 2022)

Jena


----------



## Punisher (23 Dez. 2022)

Klagenfurt


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2022)

Lüneburg


----------



## Punisher (23 Dez. 2022)

Minden


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2022)

Nürnberg


----------



## Brian (23 Dez. 2022)

Oldenburg


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2022)

Prag


----------



## Punisher (23 Dez. 2022)

Quebec


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2022)

Regensburg


----------



## Punisher (23 Dez. 2022)

Siegen


----------



## Nastyghost (23 Dez. 2022)

Timbuktu


----------



## Austin (23 Dez. 2022)

Uelzen


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2022)

Venlo


----------



## Punisher (23 Dez. 2022)

Wiesbaden


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Punisher (23 Dez. 2022)

Yale


----------



## frank63 (23 Dez. 2022)

Zarrentin


----------



## Austin (23 Dez. 2022)

Aurich


----------



## frank63 (23 Dez. 2022)

Bologna


----------



## Marco2 (24 Dez. 2022)

Celle


----------



## Punisher (24 Dez. 2022)

Delmenhorst


----------



## frank63 (24 Dez. 2022)

Evendorf


----------



## Rolli (24 Dez. 2022)

Fort Lauderdale


----------



## Punisher (24 Dez. 2022)

Gummersbach


----------



## Rolli (24 Dez. 2022)

Houston


----------



## frank63 (24 Dez. 2022)

Inzell


----------



## Rolli (24 Dez. 2022)

Jever


----------



## frank63 (24 Dez. 2022)

Kalmar


----------



## Rolli (24 Dez. 2022)

Lemgo


----------



## frank63 (24 Dez. 2022)

Montevideo


----------



## Punisher (24 Dez. 2022)

Nairobi


----------



## frank63 (24 Dez. 2022)

Oschatz


----------



## Punisher (24 Dez. 2022)

Potsdam


----------



## frank63 (24 Dez. 2022)

Quedlinburg


----------



## Punisher (24 Dez. 2022)

Rom


----------



## frank63 (24 Dez. 2022)

Salzburg


----------



## Punisher (24 Dez. 2022)

Tuttlingen


----------



## frank63 (24 Dez. 2022)

Ulm


----------



## Punisher (24 Dez. 2022)

Völklingen


----------



## frank63 (24 Dez. 2022)

Wasbek


----------



## Punisher (24 Dez. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## frank63 (24 Dez. 2022)

Yokohama


----------



## Brian (24 Dez. 2022)

Zwickau


----------



## Punisher (24 Dez. 2022)

Ankara


----------



## Brian (24 Dez. 2022)

Brisbane


----------



## frank63 (24 Dez. 2022)

Cardiff


----------



## Brian (24 Dez. 2022)

Damaskus


----------



## frank63 (24 Dez. 2022)

Emsdetten


----------



## Brian (24 Dez. 2022)

Frankfurt


----------



## frank63 (24 Dez. 2022)

Graz


----------



## Brian (24 Dez. 2022)

Halmstad


----------



## frank63 (24 Dez. 2022)

Islamabad


----------



## Punisher (24 Dez. 2022)

Jerusalem


----------



## frank63 (24 Dez. 2022)

Kabelsketal


----------



## Rolli (24 Dez. 2022)

Lindau


----------



## Punisher (24 Dez. 2022)

Metzingen


----------



## Marco2 (25 Dez. 2022)

Nürnberg


----------



## Thunderhawk (25 Dez. 2022)

Oslo


----------



## Punisher (25 Dez. 2022)

Pisa


----------



## frank63 (25 Dez. 2022)

Quedlinburg


----------



## Rolli (25 Dez. 2022)

Recklinghausen


----------



## frank63 (25 Dez. 2022)

Saalfeld


----------



## Rolli (25 Dez. 2022)

Tunis


----------



## frank63 (25 Dez. 2022)

Uetersen


----------



## Brian (25 Dez. 2022)

Voerde


----------



## Punisher (25 Dez. 2022)

Wiesbaden


----------



## Brian (25 Dez. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Punisher (25 Dez. 2022)

Yale


----------



## frank63 (25 Dez. 2022)

Zürich


----------



## Rolli (25 Dez. 2022)

Adellaide


----------



## Cherubini (26 Dez. 2022)

Bad Oldesloe


----------



## Nastyghost (26 Dez. 2022)

Casablanca


----------



## Punisher (26 Dez. 2022)

Doha


----------



## raised fist (26 Dez. 2022)

ekaterinburg


----------



## Punisher (26 Dez. 2022)

Frankfurt


----------



## frank63 (26 Dez. 2022)

Glückstadt


----------



## Punisher (26 Dez. 2022)

Hanau


----------



## frank63 (26 Dez. 2022)

Itzehoe


----------



## Punisher (26 Dez. 2022)

Jever


----------



## frank63 (26 Dez. 2022)

Kungsbacka


----------



## Punisher (26 Dez. 2022)

Leonberg


----------



## frank63 (26 Dez. 2022)

Marseille


----------



## Rolli (26 Dez. 2022)

Neuss


----------



## frank63 (26 Dez. 2022)

Oststeinbek


----------



## Punisher (26 Dez. 2022)

Petersburg


----------



## Brian (26 Dez. 2022)

Quickborn


----------



## frank63 (26 Dez. 2022)

Rosenheim


----------



## Punisher (26 Dez. 2022)

Stuttgart


----------



## frank63 (26 Dez. 2022)

Trittau


----------



## Brian (26 Dez. 2022)

Uster


----------



## frank63 (26 Dez. 2022)

Vienenburg


----------



## tzdon (26 Dez. 2022)

Warschau


----------



## hanskasper (26 Dez. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## frank63 (26 Dez. 2022)

Yokohama


----------



## Punisher (26 Dez. 2022)

Zwickau


----------



## frank63 (26 Dez. 2022)

Ahrensburg


----------



## Rolli (27 Dez. 2022)

Berlin


----------



## Cherubini (27 Dez. 2022)

Chicago


----------



## Nastyghost (27 Dez. 2022)

Durban


----------



## Punisher (27 Dez. 2022)

Edmonton


----------



## frank63 (27 Dez. 2022)

Faßberg


----------



## Punisher (27 Dez. 2022)

Gera


----------



## frank63 (27 Dez. 2022)

Hildesheim


----------



## Punisher (27 Dez. 2022)

Ingolstadt


----------



## frank63 (27 Dez. 2022)

Jever


----------



## Punisher (27 Dez. 2022)

Köln


----------



## frank63 (27 Dez. 2022)

Lissabon


----------



## Punisher (27 Dez. 2022)

Madrid


----------



## frank63 (27 Dez. 2022)

Neapel


----------



## Punisher (27 Dez. 2022)

Oslo


----------



## frank63 (27 Dez. 2022)

Paris


----------



## Punisher (27 Dez. 2022)

Quebec


----------



## frank63 (27 Dez. 2022)

Rimini


----------



## Punisher (27 Dez. 2022)

Siegen


----------



## Brian (27 Dez. 2022)

Tunis


----------



## Punisher (27 Dez. 2022)

Ulm


----------



## Brian (27 Dez. 2022)

Villach


----------



## Punisher (27 Dez. 2022)

Wiesbaden


----------



## Brian (27 Dez. 2022)

Xiamen


----------



## Punisher (27 Dez. 2022)

Yale


----------



## Brian (27 Dez. 2022)

Zama


----------



## Punisher (27 Dez. 2022)

Antalya


----------



## Brian (27 Dez. 2022)

Bonn .. Mensch Punisher du bist schnell wie eine Rakete da komm ich alter Mann nicht mit


----------



## Punisher (27 Dez. 2022)

Celle

Brian, du schaffst das 😉


----------



## Brian (27 Dez. 2022)

Detmold


----------



## Punisher (27 Dez. 2022)

Essen


----------



## Brian (27 Dez. 2022)

Faridabad


----------



## Punisher (27 Dez. 2022)

Genua


----------



## Brian (27 Dez. 2022)

Hanoi


----------



## Punisher (27 Dez. 2022)

Idstein


----------



## Brian (27 Dez. 2022)

Jackson


----------



## Punisher (27 Dez. 2022)

Klagenfurt


----------



## Brian (27 Dez. 2022)

Lagos


----------



## Punisher (27 Dez. 2022)

Mailand


----------



## Brian (27 Dez. 2022)

Nantes


----------



## Punisher (27 Dez. 2022)

Olpe


----------



## Brian (27 Dez. 2022)

Perth


----------



## Punisher (27 Dez. 2022)

Quebec


----------



## Brian (27 Dez. 2022)

Riga


----------



## Punisher (27 Dez. 2022)

Saarburg


----------



## Brian (27 Dez. 2022)

Toronto


----------



## Punisher (27 Dez. 2022)

Ulm


----------



## Rolli (27 Dez. 2022)

Viersen


----------



## Punisher (27 Dez. 2022)

Wuppertal


----------



## frank63 (27 Dez. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Punisher (27 Dez. 2022)

Yale


----------



## Nastyghost (27 Dez. 2022)

Zürich


----------



## Rolli (28 Dez. 2022)

Andernach


----------



## Marco2 (28 Dez. 2022)

Bremen


----------



## Cherubini (28 Dez. 2022)

Celle


----------



## Punisher (28 Dez. 2022)

Donaueschingen


----------



## frank63 (28 Dez. 2022)

Eicklingen


----------



## Punisher (28 Dez. 2022)

Freiburg


----------



## frank63 (28 Dez. 2022)

Gronau


----------



## Punisher (28 Dez. 2022)

Hilden


----------



## frank63 (28 Dez. 2022)

Itzehoe


----------



## Punisher (28 Dez. 2022)

Jena


----------



## frank63 (28 Dez. 2022)

Kiel


----------



## Punisher (28 Dez. 2022)

Lahnstein


----------



## SteveJ (28 Dez. 2022)

München


----------



## frank63 (28 Dez. 2022)

Nassau


----------



## Rolli (28 Dez. 2022)

Oslo


----------



## Punisher (28 Dez. 2022)

Pisa


----------



## Brian (28 Dez. 2022)

Quito


----------



## Rolli (28 Dez. 2022)

Remagen


----------



## Brian (28 Dez. 2022)

Surat


----------



## Rolli (28 Dez. 2022)

Taipeh


----------



## Brian (28 Dez. 2022)

Utrera


----------



## Punisher (28 Dez. 2022)

Venedig


----------



## Brian (28 Dez. 2022)

Warschau


----------



## Punisher (28 Dez. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Brian (28 Dez. 2022)

Yorktown


----------



## Punisher (28 Dez. 2022)

Zwickau


----------



## SteveJ (28 Dez. 2022)

Amberg


----------



## Rolli (28 Dez. 2022)

Brilon


----------



## Makak (28 Dez. 2022)

Caesarea


----------



## Punisher (28 Dez. 2022)

Dillingen


----------



## Nastyghost (28 Dez. 2022)

Empoli


----------



## frank63 (28 Dez. 2022)

Foggia


----------



## Rolli (29 Dez. 2022)

Genf


----------



## Nastyghost (29 Dez. 2022)

Honolulu


----------



## Marco2 (29 Dez. 2022)

Ingolstadt


----------



## Punisher (29 Dez. 2022)

Jena


----------



## SteveJ (29 Dez. 2022)

Kapstadt


----------



## frank63 (29 Dez. 2022)

London


----------



## Punisher (29 Dez. 2022)

Madrid


----------



## frank63 (29 Dez. 2022)

Nairobi


----------



## Punisher (29 Dez. 2022)

Oldenburg


----------



## Rolli (29 Dez. 2022)

Porlamar


----------



## Punisher (29 Dez. 2022)

Quickborn


----------



## Brian (29 Dez. 2022)

Rom


----------



## Punisher (29 Dez. 2022)

Sindelfingen


----------



## Brian (29 Dez. 2022)

Traunstein


----------



## Punisher (29 Dez. 2022)

Ulm


----------



## Rolli (29 Dez. 2022)

Velbert


----------



## Punisher (29 Dez. 2022)

Wiesbaden


----------



## frank63 (29 Dez. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Punisher (29 Dez. 2022)

York


----------



## frank63 (29 Dez. 2022)

Zürich


----------



## Punisher (29 Dez. 2022)

Ankara


----------



## Nastyghost (29 Dez. 2022)

Basseterre


----------



## Rolli (30 Dez. 2022)

Celle


----------



## Punisher (30 Dez. 2022)

Dillingen


----------



## frank63 (30 Dez. 2022)

Eindhoven


----------



## Punisher (30 Dez. 2022)

Freiburg


----------



## frank63 (30 Dez. 2022)

Goslar


----------



## Punisher (30 Dez. 2022)

Hamburg


----------



## Rolli (30 Dez. 2022)

Ischgl


----------



## Punisher (30 Dez. 2022)

Jever


----------



## Brian (30 Dez. 2022)

Kassel


----------



## Rolli (30 Dez. 2022)

Lemgo


----------



## Punisher (30 Dez. 2022)

Memmingen


----------



## Brian (30 Dez. 2022)

Nashville


----------



## Punisher (30 Dez. 2022)

Oldenburg


----------



## Brian (30 Dez. 2022)

Pilsen


----------



## Punisher (30 Dez. 2022)

Quebec


----------



## Brian (30 Dez. 2022)

Rumänien


----------



## Punisher (30 Dez. 2022)

Siegen


----------



## tzdon (30 Dez. 2022)

Punisher schrieb:


> Oldenburg


eine tolle Stadt 

Turin


----------



## Punisher (30 Dez. 2022)

Ulm


----------



## tzdon (30 Dez. 2022)

Vancouver


----------



## Rolli (30 Dez. 2022)

Worms


----------



## tzdon (30 Dez. 2022)

Xiangyan


----------



## Rolli (30 Dez. 2022)

Yuma


----------



## Punisher (30 Dez. 2022)

Zwickau


----------



## Rolli (31 Dez. 2022)

Augsburg


----------



## Cherubini (31 Dez. 2022)

Basel


----------



## Punisher (31 Dez. 2022)

Celle


----------



## frank63 (31 Dez. 2022)

Dresden


----------



## Punisher (31 Dez. 2022)

Essen


----------



## Rolli (31 Dez. 2022)

Freiburg


----------



## frank63 (31 Dez. 2022)

Gijon


----------



## Rolli (31 Dez. 2022)

Halle


----------



## frank63 (31 Dez. 2022)

Itzehoe


----------



## Rolli (31 Dez. 2022)

Jülich


----------



## frank63 (31 Dez. 2022)

Kaarst


----------



## Rolli (31 Dez. 2022)

Luzern


----------



## frank63 (31 Dez. 2022)

Mailand


----------



## Rolli (31 Dez. 2022)

Nantes


----------



## frank63 (31 Dez. 2022)

Oranienburg


----------



## Rolli (31 Dez. 2022)

Porto


----------



## Punisher (31 Dez. 2022)

Quickborn


----------



## Brian (31 Dez. 2022)

Rendsburg


----------



## frank63 (31 Dez. 2022)

Sarajewo


----------



## Rolli (31 Dez. 2022)

Turin


----------



## frank63 (31 Dez. 2022)

Uetersen


----------



## Brian (31 Dez. 2022)

Vadodara


----------



## frank63 (31 Dez. 2022)

Wehen


----------



## Brian (31 Dez. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Rolli (31 Dez. 2022)

Ystad


----------



## Brian (31 Dez. 2022)

Zabrze


----------



## Punisher (31 Dez. 2022)

Ankara


----------



## Brian (31 Dez. 2022)

Bahrain


----------



## Punisher (31 Dez. 2022)

Chicago


----------



## Brian (31 Dez. 2022)

Denver


----------



## Punisher (31 Dez. 2022)

Edmonton


----------



## Brian (31 Dez. 2022)

Fulda


----------



## Punisher (31 Dez. 2022)

Gelsenkirchen


----------



## Brian (31 Dez. 2022)

Herne


----------



## Punisher (31 Dez. 2022)

Ingolstadt


----------



## Brian (31 Dez. 2022)

Jüterbog


----------



## Punisher (31 Dez. 2022)

Köln


----------



## Brian (31 Dez. 2022)

Luanda


----------



## Punisher (31 Dez. 2022)

Mailand


----------



## Brian (31 Dez. 2022)

Nairobi


----------



## Punisher (31 Dez. 2022)

Olpe


----------



## frank63 (31 Dez. 2022)

Paris


----------



## Punisher (31 Dez. 2022)

Quebec


----------



## Brian (31 Dez. 2022)

Rabat


----------



## frank63 (31 Dez. 2022)

Sindelfingen


----------



## Brian (31 Dez. 2022)

Townsville


----------



## tzdon (31 Dez. 2022)

Ulan Bator


----------



## frank63 (31 Dez. 2022)

Venedig


----------



## Rolli (31 Dez. 2022)

Wuppertal


----------



## frank63 (31 Dez. 2022)

Xanten


----------



## Rolli (31 Dez. 2022)

Ystad


----------



## frank63 (31 Dez. 2022)

Zürich


----------



## Rolli (31 Dez. 2022)

Aachen


----------



## frank63 (31 Dez. 2022)

Brüssel


----------



## Rolli (31 Dez. 2022)

Calais


----------



## donpicha (1 Jan. 2023)

Dnjepropetrowsk


----------



## Marco2 (1 Jan. 2023)

Essen


----------



## frank63 (1 Jan. 2023)

Friesoythe


----------



## Rolli (1 Jan. 2023)

Granada


----------



## frank63 (1 Jan. 2023)

Husum


----------



## Punisher (1 Jan. 2023)

Ingolstadt


----------



## Brian (1 Jan. 2023)

Jena


----------



## Punisher (1 Jan. 2023)

Klagenfurt


----------



## frank63 (1 Jan. 2023)

Linz


----------



## Punisher (1 Jan. 2023)

Madrid


----------



## Brian (1 Jan. 2023)

Neuss


----------



## Punisher (1 Jan. 2023)

Olpe


----------



## frank63 (1 Jan. 2023)

Perugia


----------



## Punisher (1 Jan. 2023)

Quebec


----------



## Brian (1 Jan. 2023)

Richmond


----------



## Punisher (1 Jan. 2023)

Santander


----------



## Brian (1 Jan. 2023)

Tripolis


----------



## Punisher (1 Jan. 2023)

Ulm


----------



## Brian (1 Jan. 2023)

Vilnius


----------



## Punisher (1 Jan. 2023)

Wilhelmshaven


----------



## frank63 (1 Jan. 2023)

Xanten


----------



## Punisher (1 Jan. 2023)

Yale


----------



## Brian (1 Jan. 2023)

Zwickau


----------



## Punisher (1 Jan. 2023)

Atlanta


----------



## Brian (1 Jan. 2023)

Brünn


----------



## frank63 (1 Jan. 2023)

Cordoba


----------



## Punisher (1 Jan. 2023)

Dillingen


----------



## Brian (1 Jan. 2023)

Erlangen


----------



## Punisher (1 Jan. 2023)

Freiburg


----------



## frank63 (1 Jan. 2023)

Göttingen


----------



## Brian (1 Jan. 2023)

Hanoi


----------



## frank63 (1 Jan. 2023)

Ihringen


----------



## donpicha (1 Jan. 2023)

Jenisseisk


----------



## Punisher (1 Jan. 2023)

Köln


----------



## donpicha (1 Jan. 2023)

Leoben


----------



## Nastyghost (1 Jan. 2023)

Manila


----------



## frank63 (1 Jan. 2023)

*N*ew York


----------



## Max100 (2 Jan. 2023)

Opole


----------



## Punisher (2 Jan. 2023)

Pisa


----------



## frank63 (2 Jan. 2023)

Quedlinburg


----------



## Brian (2 Jan. 2023)

Rangun


----------



## frank63 (2 Jan. 2023)

Seattle


----------



## Brian (2 Jan. 2023)

Traunstein


----------



## Nastyghost (2 Jan. 2023)

Ulm


----------



## Brian (2 Jan. 2023)

Vancouver


----------



## SteveJ (2 Jan. 2023)

Wilhelmshaven


----------



## Punisher (2 Jan. 2023)

Xanten


----------



## Cav (2 Jan. 2023)

*Z*ürich


----------



## Punisher (2 Jan. 2023)

Ahrweiler


----------



## frank63 (2 Jan. 2023)

Brünn


----------



## Marco2 (2 Jan. 2023)

Celle


----------



## Max100 (3 Jan. 2023)

Detmold


----------



## Punisher (3 Jan. 2023)

Erlangen


----------



## frank63 (3 Jan. 2023)

Funchal


----------



## Thunderhawk (3 Jan. 2023)

Gumpen


----------



## frank63 (3 Jan. 2023)

Houston


----------



## Nastyghost (3 Jan. 2023)

Ingolstadt


----------



## Brian (3 Jan. 2023)

Jerusalem


----------



## Cherubini (3 Jan. 2023)

Kairo


----------



## Brian (3 Jan. 2023)

Lima


----------



## Cherubini (3 Jan. 2023)

Manaus


----------



## Brian (3 Jan. 2023)

Neumünster


----------



## Cherubini (3 Jan. 2023)

Oslo


----------



## Brian (3 Jan. 2023)

Pinneberg


----------



## Punisher (3 Jan. 2023)

Quickborn


----------



## SteveJ (3 Jan. 2023)

Rosenheim (meine Heimatstadt  )


----------



## frank63 (3 Jan. 2023)

Schwerin


----------



## Max100 (4 Jan. 2023)

Teltow


----------



## Punisher (4 Jan. 2023)

Ulm


----------



## frank63 (4 Jan. 2023)

Verden


----------



## Nastyghost (4 Jan. 2023)

Warschau


----------



## Brian (4 Jan. 2023)

Quickborn


----------



## Punisher (4 Jan. 2023)

Yale


----------



## Brian (4 Jan. 2023)

Zwolle


----------



## Punisher (4 Jan. 2023)

Ankara


----------



## Brian (4 Jan. 2023)

Brisbane


----------



## Punisher (4 Jan. 2023)

Canberra


----------



## Brian (4 Jan. 2023)

Delhi


----------



## Punisher (4 Jan. 2023)

Essen


----------



## Brian (4 Jan. 2023)

Flensburg


----------



## Punisher (4 Jan. 2023)

Germersheim


----------



## Brian (4 Jan. 2023)

Hanau


----------



## Punisher (4 Jan. 2023)

Ingolstadt


----------



## Nastyghost (4 Jan. 2023)

Johannesburg


----------



## Max100 (5 Jan. 2023)

Kassel


----------



## Punisher (5 Jan. 2023)

Lahnstein


----------



## frank63 (5 Jan. 2023)

Metz


----------



## Nastyghost (5 Jan. 2023)

Nashville


----------



## Brian (5 Jan. 2023)

Oslo


----------



## frank63 (5 Jan. 2023)

Prenzlau


----------



## Brian (5 Jan. 2023)

Quito


----------



## Nastyghost (5 Jan. 2023)

Rouen


----------



## frank63 (5 Jan. 2023)

Salzgitter


----------



## Marco2 (6 Jan. 2023)

Tokio


----------



## Punisher (6 Jan. 2023)

Ulm


----------



## Cherubini (6 Jan. 2023)

Vöcklabruck


----------



## frank63 (6 Jan. 2023)

Wiesbaden


----------



## Brian (6 Jan. 2023)

Quanzhou


----------



## Punisher (6 Jan. 2023)

Rom


----------



## Brian (6 Jan. 2023)

Stetin


----------



## Punisher (6 Jan. 2023)

Tuttlingen


----------



## Nastyghost (6 Jan. 2023)

Utrecht


----------



## Max100 (Samstag um 05:25)

Wesel


----------



## Marco2 (Samstag um 06:20)

Xianyang


----------



## Punisher (Samstag um 08:19)

Yale


----------



## vdbnvqenklj123f89nj (Samstag um 11:30)

Zug


----------



## frank63 (Samstag um 11:38)

Aarau


----------



## SteveJ (Samstag um 11:50)

Bayreuth


----------



## frank63 (Samstag um 11:52)

Coventry


----------



## Brian (Samstag um 12:49)

Duisburg


----------



## frank63 (Samstag um 12:58)

Emsdetten


----------



## Brian (Samstag um 12:58)

Fortaleza


----------



## frank63 (Samstag um 13:03)

Gronau


----------



## Brian (Samstag um 13:05)

Höxter


----------



## Punisher (Samstag um 14:50)

Ingolstadt


----------



## frank63 (Samstag um 14:51)

Jarmen


----------



## Punisher (Samstag um 14:52)

Köln


----------



## frank63 (Samstag um 14:54)

Liverpool


----------



## Punisher (Samstag um 14:54)

Mailand


----------



## Brian (Samstag um 15:04)

Nürnberg


----------



## Punisher (Samstag um 15:05)

Oldenburg


----------



## frank63 (Samstag um 15:05)

Pinneberg


----------



## Brian (Samstag um 15:06)

Querenhorst


----------



## frank63 (Samstag um 15:07)

Rellingen


----------



## Punisher (Samstag um 15:07)

Stuttgart


----------



## Brian (Samstag um 15:08)

Toledo


----------



## Punisher (Samstag um 15:09)

Ulm


----------



## Brian (Samstag um 15:14)

Viernheim


----------



## frank63 (Samstag um 15:46)

Warschau


----------



## Max100 (Sonntag um 05:52)

Xanten


----------



## Punisher (Sonntag um 08:36)

Yale


----------



## SteveJ (Sonntag um 11:09)

Zirndorf


----------



## frank63 (Sonntag um 11:39)

Ahrensburg


----------



## donpicha (Sonntag um 12:35)

Buenos Aires


----------



## frank63 (Sonntag um 12:39)

Cardiff


----------



## Brian (Sonntag um 13:53)

Darwin


----------



## frank63 (Sonntag um 13:58)

Emlichheim


----------



## Brian (Sonntag um 14:03)

Funchal


----------



## Punisher (Sonntag um 14:22)

Genua


----------



## frank63 (Sonntag um 14:59)

Hannover


----------



## Brian (Sonntag um 15:01)

Imola


----------



## frank63 (Sonntag um 15:06)

Jade


----------



## Punisher (Sonntag um 15:06)

Köln


----------



## Brian (Sonntag um 15:23)

Lima


----------



## frank63 (Sonntag um 15:28)

Montpellier


----------



## Punisher (Sonntag um 15:52)

Nairobi


----------



## Brian (Sonntag um 16:49)

Omsk


----------



## Nastyghost (Sonntag um 17:16)

Plymouth


----------



## Punisher (Sonntag um 21:06)

Quebec


----------



## Marco2 (Montag um 05:06)

Regensburg


----------



## Max100 (Montag um 06:07)

Saalburg


----------



## frank63 (Montag um 09:49)

Toronto


----------



## Brian (Montag um 12:38)

Ulm


----------



## Nastyghost (Montag um 13:11)

Verona


----------



## Brian (Montag um 13:15)

Wesel


----------



## Punisher (Montag um 15:30)

Xanten


----------



## raised fist (Montag um 15:55)

ystad


----------



## Punisher (Montag um 15:55)

Zwickau


----------



## jens4975 (Montag um 17:45)

Aschen


----------



## tzdon (Montag um 18:13)

Bern


----------



## Punisher (Montag um 18:45)

Cochem


----------



## SteveJ (Montag um 19:06)

Dachau


----------



## tzdon (Montag um 19:13)

Edinburg


----------



## Punisher (Montag um 19:15)

Fulda


----------



## Marco2 (Montag um 20:59)

Gelsenkirchen


----------



## frank63 (Montag um 22:42)

Hankensbüttel


----------



## Max100 (Dienstag um 06:06)

Illertissen


----------



## Marco2 (Dienstag um 07:58)

Jever


----------



## frank63 (Dienstag um 09:56)

Kairo


----------



## Nastyghost (Dienstag um 13:10)

Los Angeles


----------



## frank63 (Dienstag um 13:19)

Montreal


----------



## Brian (Dienstag um 15:06)

Nairobi


----------



## Rolli (Dienstag um 18:43)

Ottawa


----------



## Nastyghost (Dienstag um 19:27)

Perth


----------



## Punisher (Dienstag um 19:27)

Quickborn


----------



## frank63 (Dienstag um 22:49)

Rastatt


----------



## Rolli (Dienstag um 23:03)

Seoul


----------



## frank63 (Dienstag um 23:11)

Travemünde


----------



## Marco2 (Dienstag um 23:22)

Ulm


----------



## frank63 (Dienstag um 23:28)

Verden


----------



## Marco2 (Dienstag um 23:32)

Wolfsburg


----------



## frank63 (Dienstag um 23:37)

Xanten


----------



## Marco2 (Dienstag um 23:38)

Yokohama


----------



## frank63 (Dienstag um 23:43)

Zagreb


----------



## Marco2 (Dienstag um 23:59)

Augsburg


----------



## frank63 (Mittwoch um 00:07)

Barcelona


----------



## Rolli (Mittwoch um 00:13)

Calais


----------



## Marco2 (Mittwoch um 00:17)

Dover


----------



## Punisher (Mittwoch um 05:46)

Essen


----------



## Max100 (Mittwoch um 06:20)

Frankenberg/Sa.


----------



## frank63 (Mittwoch um 10:09)

Goslar


----------



## Rolli (Mittwoch um 10:40)

Herne


----------



## frank63 (Mittwoch um 10:59)

Iserlohn


----------



## Brian (Mittwoch um 12:28)

Jakarta


----------



## frank63 (Mittwoch um 13:17)

Kiel


----------



## Nastyghost (Mittwoch um 13:24)

Larnaca


----------



## Brian (Mittwoch um 13:28)

Manila


----------



## Rolli (Mittwoch um 15:06)

Narvik


----------



## Punisher (Mittwoch um 15:49)

Oldenburg


----------



## Rolli (Mittwoch um 17:53)

Pirmasens


----------



## Punisher (Mittwoch um 19:57)

Quickborn


----------



## Rolli (Mittwoch um 20:32)

Rangun


----------



## Nastyghost (Mittwoch um 20:42)

Sacramento


----------



## Punisher (Mittwoch um 21:10)

Tübingen


----------



## Max100 (Gestern um 06:25)

Uelzen


----------



## Rolli (Gestern um 09:47)

Veldenz


----------



## frank63 (Gestern um 10:52)

Waren*dorf*


----------



## Rolli (Gestern um 12:51)

Xanten


----------



## Brian (Gestern um 12:53)

Yamoussoukro


----------



## Nastyghost (Gestern um 13:09)

Zagreb


----------



## Brian (Gestern um 13:22)

Aalborg


----------



## Rolli (Gestern um 13:37)

Brüssel


----------



## frank63 (Gestern um 13:38)

Calais


----------



## Brian (Gestern um 13:41)

Dorsten


----------



## Rolli (Gestern um 13:46)

Esslingen


----------



## Brian (Gestern um 13:58)

Funchal


----------



## hanskasper (Gestern um 14:22)

Graz


----------



## Brian (Gestern um 14:24)

Harare


----------



## hanskasper (Gestern um 14:38)

Ingolstadt


----------



## Punisher (Gestern um 14:50)

Jena


----------



## Brian (Gestern um 14:52)

Kerpen


----------



## Rolli (Gestern um 14:58)

Lissabon


----------



## hanskasper (Gestern um 15:09)

Manila


----------



## Punisher (Gestern um 16:06)

Nairobi


----------



## Brian (Gestern um 16:33)

Oslo


----------



## Punisher (Gestern um 16:50)

Pisa


----------



## Rolli (Gestern um 21:39)

Quebec


----------



## Nastyghost (Gestern um 22:22)

Riga


----------



## Austin (Gestern um 22:35)

Spokane


----------



## frank63 (Gestern um 22:47)

Toledo


----------



## Austin (Gestern um 22:51)

Ulan Bator


----------



## tk99 (Gestern um 22:57)

*V*ettweiß


----------



## Austin (Gestern um 23:00)

Willingen


----------



## taurus79 (Heute um 01:03)

Xanten


----------



## Rolli (Heute um 01:22)

Ystad


----------



## taurus79 (Heute um 02:05)

Zermatt


----------



## Punisher (Vor 23 Minuten)

Andernach


----------



## Nastyghost (Vor 10 Minuten)

Bastia


----------

